# postez vos galeries de switch [2]



## naas (2 Avril 2005)

vous pouvez poster vos photos de switch, fonds d'écran ou autres dans la galerie de 
macgéneration  :love:

alternativement si le format ne vous conviens pas il y a le fil précedement créé et le guide explicatif associé


Avis aux posteurs.

Vous ne postez que si vous avez une ou plusieurs photo(s) à poster avec. Sinon pour tout autre chose, félicitations, commentaires, questions et autres, vous pouvez passer par des points discos, MP ou éventuellement dans le fil ouvert par le posteur en tout cas ailleurs que dans ce fil "Galerie de switch".


----------



## Lu_K (20 Avril 2005)

Bon j'ai fait quelques photos... elles sont de piètre qualité (pas de lumière + alcool dans le sang  )

J'attend d'acheter un joli bureau pour me faire une belle série  

La gallerie


----------



## TranXarnoss (24 Avril 2005)

Allez hop, voilà les miennes.


Quel bon moment quand même... 

Switch


----------



## nova (29 Mai 2005)

voici mon nouveau compagnon qui remplace un vieux Compaq datant de 99 



un iMac G5, 20pouces, 256 de RAM.

il est en bonne compagnie: 
iPod Shuffle 512 MB.

 voilà


----------



## franky rabbit (28 Juin 2005)

J'ai switché sur Mac il y a moins de deux mois en connaissance de cause. J'ai pratiqué un peu sur IMac G3 rev3 sous Mac Os 9, puis vollant de mes propres ailes j'ai bricollé sur PC IBM puis PC Taïwannais sous win 98,  en attendant de pouvoir m'offrir enfin un mac rien qu'à moi. Et quel MAC ! Bon, je l'ai gonflé exagérément, mais je pourrais bientôt filmer à gogo mes deux petis loups qui ne vont pas tarder à naître (peut-être demain). E les prendre en photos aussi... Au passage ILife est très sympa...


----------



## jall94 (28 Juillet 2005)

Alors voila le résultat de mon switch à moi


----------



## gutiero (12 Août 2005)

Voilà j'ai switché. Trois mots: 'Que du bonheur...'


----------



## jojoleretour (13 Août 2005)

Moi voici ma galerie: http://forums.macg.co/galerie/showphoto.php/photo/1388/cat/500/ppuser/24426


----------



## I-bouk (14 Septembre 2005)

voilà ! elle date d'il y a 4 mois mais bon ! 

déjà quand j'ai reçu mon Cinéma display 2 jours avant le "monstre"






Et finalement la voilà qui arrive quelques jours plus tard






et la transition eMac , PowerMac






qui pour l'instant ce déroule au mieux   

( ici le post original )

je sait j'aime bien le montrer


----------



## Philou1789 (17 Décembre 2005)

Bonjour,

Je m'appel Quentin j'ai 4 mois et je suis déjà accro à l'iMac G5 et à l'ipod video de PAPA


----------



## Neohlogix (23 Décembre 2005)

Voila enfin les photos de mon switch 

ca change pas mal  et la j'ai pas encore mon beau clavier blanc et ma migthy mouse que ma petite femme m'offre pour la noel


----------



## Cammy (14 Janvier 2006)

Coucou

Voici mon bureau.
Mon switch date de Noel !


----------



## pasuncopec 57 (15 Janvier 2006)

_*Bonjour, voici mon bureau de switcheur ( depuis une semaine seulement ) avec Mac Mini .
Content le Pasuncopec57 !!! :love:*_


----------



## iKEA (19 Janvier 2006)

Ralalala&#8230; le moment où tu reçois le colis&#8230;puis la boîte si petite, tu de dis impossible mais si&#8230;
Pure sensation, j'aimerai re-switché pour voir.


----------



## cvm31 (14 Février 2006)

après 7 ans de pc (que j'ai toujours assemblé), le mini m' a fait passé du coté de la lumière, c la 1ère machine que j'achète complète.
le pied aujourd'hui


----------



## Nephrite (20 Février 2006)

Juste en passant je profite de ce forum pour annoncer que mon switch c'est bien passé et que je découvre avec joie la vie sous mac OS et en cadeau quelques photos de piétres qualité ^^


----------



## skystef (4 Mars 2006)

Mon mini est exposé ici : http://www.flickr.com/photos/skystef/



:love:


----------



## SupaPictave (7 Mars 2006)

Puisque y'a un topic dédié, je colle ici le lien de ma galerie définitive (faite avec Galerie justement, merci NightWalker  ) :

http://lambertet.free.fr/Switch iBook/

Enjoy!


----------



## Nounours_2099 (7 Mars 2006)

J'ai reçu mon cadeau de noël...

La totale est là pour ceux que ça interresse.
Quelques photos de mon déballage

J'ai déjà eu l'occasion de déballer du matériel de nombreux constructeurs.
Que ce soit Dell, HP, Compaq, ... Aucun ne m'avait autant bluffé que Apple ! C'est impressionnant !

Pour vous dire, tous les détails sont pensés ! rien que la protection plastique de la télécommande est une merveille ! 

Le plus grand regret est que au bout d'un moment, il n'y a plus rien à déballer  

J'avoue que je ne savais psa à quoi m'attendre, mais jamais je n'aurais imaginé une telle surprise !

C'est un switch qui commence plus que bien....


----------



## Kéfa (14 Mars 2006)

Un ptit clic sur l'image pour découvrir mon joujou


----------



## Tyite Bulle (26 Mars 2006)

Voilà, mon premier post et mon iBook 14" tout neuf !!! 
Après un an de mangeage de cerveau moPod a réussi à me faire switcher (et il a bien fait lol), je laisse ma vieille épave noire pour un mac tout blanc tout beau  !!
(3e photo: mon fossile Acer (bouuuuh), mon iBook, moPod et son MacBookPro)


----------



## Ch'pitof (30 Mars 2006)

Tadam!














L'est trop beau, léger et chaud!


----------



## kit (9 Avril 2006)

C'est à mon tour.






Tout d'abord on pose le truc blanc sur le premier bureau venu (après avoir jeté sur le côté ce qu'il y avait déjà dessus)






Puis on cherche un bureau d'un autre standing, large et aéré car le truc blanc n'a pas grand chose à cacher. Celui-ci fera l'affaire.






On allume le truc blanc et on fait des trucs avec, comme lancer un film coréen. Ici JSA. Ma foi c'est joli. Mais on se dit que les 2 fils sont des fils en trop et qu'il faudrait leur faire la peau. On attendra qu'Apple sorte des souris sans fil à plus d'un bouton pour sauter le pas.






Ensuite on prend une photo de travers pour montrer que le truc blanc est joli même de travers et que son reflet dans le verre du bureau rouge est joli lui aussi.






Le reflet du clavier est joli lui aussi.






Comme le truc blanc permet de faire les cons avec un rond noir situé tout en haut, ben on fait les cons.


----------



## I-Tof (16 Avril 2006)

Salut à tous, voici enfin mes images de switch sur mon I-Mac


----------



## Anonyme (7 Mai 2006)

Je viens de voir cela, et ça donne vraiment envie de passer au mac mini :

http://www.flickr.com/photos/michaeljames/140093236/

C'est quoi l'écran Dell ? 16/10  20" ou 30" ?


----------



## davdenice (7 Mai 2006)

J'ai oublié de me connecter 

Je la refais 

Je viens de voir cela, et ça donne vraiment envie de passer au mac mini ::love:

http://www.flickr.com/photos/michaeljames/140093236/

C'est quoi l'écran Dell ? 16/10  20" ou 30" ?


----------



## Aenelia (7 Mai 2006)

davdenice a dit:
			
		

> J'ai oublié de me connecter
> 
> Je la refais
> 
> ...



Han j'adore le fond d'écran bureau du gars ! Je veux le même !


----------



## I-bouk (7 Mai 2006)

c'est un 20 ( voir 19", vue la perspective clavier/écran et que mon 20" et 3cm plus long que mon clavier.. ) enfin c'est pas un 30" de sur 

sinon euh j'aime pas trop le style de l'écran, mais voilà... 
Le mini et tellement euh "mini" et beau que ça le fait grave


----------



## etudiant69 (7 Mai 2006)

Aenelia a dit:
			
		

> Han j'adore le fond d'écran bureau du gars ! Je veux le même !


Préférences sytèmes>Bureau et économiseur d'écran>Bureau>Nature


----------



## Aenelia (8 Mai 2006)

etudiant69 a dit:
			
		

> Préférences sytèmes>Bureau et économiseur d'écran>Bureau>Nature



J'ai pas de mac


----------



## I-bouk (8 Mai 2006)

Aenelia a dit:
			
		

> J'ai pas de mac



Personne n'est parfait


----------



## Steph-24 (8 Mai 2006)

davdenice a dit:
			
		

> J'ai oublié de me connecter
> 
> Je la refais
> 
> ...



Par contre les haut parleurs (logitech) c'est de la merde! j'ai les même et et ils ne sont pas génials.

Je sais, il n'y a pas vraiment de rapport avec le Mac


----------



## etudiant69 (8 Mai 2006)

davdenice a dit:
			
		

> J'ai oublié de me connecter
> 
> Je la refais
> 
> ...


Là, c'est un 23"  
et les haut-parleurs sont un peu mieux que les logitech


----------



## TrafficDeCouenne (11 Mai 2006)

titre bidon je vous l'accorde mais sur le moment, je n'avais vraiment pas l'inspiration...

Quoi qu'il en soit, voilà le lien de la galerie de mon switch qui se passe pour l'instant très bien (malgré les cuisses chaudes et une cigale dans la boite...). J'ai juste un disque dur externe un peu caprcieux au moment du montage, mais le jeu en vaut la chandelle! Quelle bonheur cet OS!

Bon aller, trève de blabla, voilà le lien
http://kerbernic.free.fr/switchmac/

A plus les gens


----------



## etudiant69 (12 Mai 2006)




----------



## ultrabody (15 Mai 2006)

une photo qui date de quelques semaines...


ultrabody, ultra heureux du switch .....


----------



## ultrabody (16 Mai 2006)

mince je ne peux pas éditer mon précédent post.... 

juste pour informer, et confirmer qu'un mac embellie énormément un bureau ^^
mon bureau est plus propre à présent ^^


----------



## jb33 (20 Mai 2006)

etudiant69 a dit:
			
		

> Là, c'est un 23"
> et les haut-parleurs sont un peu mieux que les logitech


C'est quoi le pot de nutella? oui entre l'ibook et le 23'!


----------



## etudiant69 (21 Mai 2006)

Oui, mais je n'ai plus d'iBook :rose:
Mais j'ai toujours le pot de *n*utella :love:


----------



## jugnin (31 Mai 2006)

Aujourd'hui, après avoir fait 40 bornes pour déposer une candidature urgente à la fac, après m'être rendu compte que je n'avais pas joint de chèque, le chéquier étant resté chez mes parents, je suis passé chez eux pour prendre l'iMac 17" 1Go RAM de mes parents, car je n'avais pas oublié ma carte bleue.

Comme il est d'usage d'en faire profiter le déballage à l'assemblée, j'en ai pris des photos :

Pouf





Hop :





Vlan :





Rhophop :






Et voilà :





Bon, à part ça je pense que je m'accomoderai très bien à cette machine, bien qu'elle donne un sacré complexe d'infériorité à mon iBook (qui, du coup, est parti regarder le foot tout seul). Mais il faut bien dire qu'une résolution 1440*900, c'est incroyablement confortable et que l'image est d'une bauté lumineuse, sans que l'on puisse déceler le moindre faux-jour malgré la fenêtre derrière moi.

Je passerai sur les performances hein, vous savez très bien.


----------



## davdenice (2 Juin 2006)

bel achat.

Par contre le meuble


----------



## ultrabody (4 Juin 2006)

davdenice a dit:
			
		

> bel achat.
> 
> Par contre le meuble



c'est un *bureau* ...  

certes vieux, mais un bureau ...  


    


je suis tellement content de mon switch que je suis en train de réfléchir pour m'acheter plus tard un imac ... (il faudrait que je cède mon bon vieux pc que j'ai tant investi avant mon switc...      )...


----------



## oohTONY (4 Juin 2006)

Moi, après 6 mois d'hésitations et surtout d'économies j'ai enfin mon iMac intel depuis le 21 Mai (si je me souviens bien) :
Si vous voulez lire mon avis sur ce switch et voir une série de photos et captures en voici le liens :
CLIQUEZ ICI
@+


----------



## ultrabody (4 Juin 2006)

oohTONY a dit:
			
		

> Moi, après 6 mois d'hésitations et surtout d'économies j'ai enfin mon iMac intel depuis le 21 Mai (si je me souviens bien) :
> Si vous voulez lire mon avis sur ce switch et voir une série de photos et captures en voici le liens :
> CLIQUEZ ICI
> @+




bravo !!

les photos, et les explication du switch sont top..
j'adore le bureau avec la lumière bleu derrière le mac qui se réflète sur le bureau, c'est terrible !!!


----------



## oohTONY (4 Juin 2006)

Le néon bleu (ou noir) est fixé avec de la corde de cuisine  sous le Bureau qui est en verre  : c'est un Néon comme dans les discothèques > il fait resortir le blanc :rateau: .
J'ai mis 2 photos de mon bureau dans la galerie si vous voulez en discuter :rose:


----------



## davdenice (4 Juin 2006)

Bel achat  , le tout est très stylé


----------



## oohTONY (4 Juin 2006)

Merci,
J'aime ce qui est sobre, classe, beau et technologiquement très élaboré.
L'iMac répond tout à fait a ces attendes


----------



## jahrom (15 Juin 2006)

Après avoir switché de pc à mac avec un PowerBook G4 12" en 2004, voici mes dernières acquisitions Apple : Mon cinéma display 20" et mon MacBook Pro 15" :love:


----------



## Imaginus (15 Juin 2006)

Oh quel beau couple jahrom !


----------



## NightWalker (16 Juin 2006)

Imaginus a dit:
			
		

> Oh quel beau couple jahrom !


ouaisss bon... on voit pas Malow... :love:


----------



## etudiant69 (16 Juin 2006)

Que c'est petit un 20" !!!  :hein:


----------



## ultrabody (20 Juin 2006)

jahrom a dit:
			
		

> Après avoir switché de pc à mac avec un PowerBook G4 12" en 2004, voici mes dernières acquisitions Apple : Mon cinéma display 20" et mon MacBook Pro 15" :love:
> 
> 
> ....




ça c'est fort ...
je veux faire la mm chose.. pas trop d'interet pour moi.. je ne suis pas un expert de la photographie.


----------



## misterbizz (21 Juin 2006)

bonjour a tous, j'ai enfin pris le temps de faire quelques photos de ma machine. Etant donné que je ne suis pas trés adroits avec un appareil photo, je sais que vous serais indulgents (enfin j'espere). Sinon le moments ou l'on débale on est vraiment comme des gamins, enfin pour moi c'etait le cas.J'ai rajouté 512 mo de RAM sur ma pomme, il se sent moins boiteux comme cela.J'ai juste pas compris comment laisser des titres sur mes photos pour pas avoir que la taille et le poids sur imageshack, ah si seulement j'avais ecouté mes profs d'anglais .....


----------



## schumif (21 Juin 2006)

Hello
Très joli galerie de switch, ca donne envie. J'aime beaucoup la photo avec l'adaptateur secteur posé sur la table...


----------



## gibet_b (22 Juin 2006)

Ah ben voilà le mac montluçonnais  Bravo


----------



## gibet_b (22 Juin 2006)

Bon, ça va faire maintenant un gros mois que je l'ai, mais vous pouvez voir mon iMac ici et ici.


----------



## tracy (23 Juin 2006)

Coucou tlm,

Voici une tite photo de mon switch:

http://tracyhouse.free.fr/toshop/switch.JPG


----------



## gibet_b (23 Juin 2006)

tracy a dit:
			
		

> Coucou tlm,
> 
> Voici une tite photo de mon switch:
> 
> http://tracyhouse.free.fr/toshop/switch.JPG



Très sympa ! Manque plus qu'à changer la souris et surtout son tapis !!! Comme c'est vilain...


----------



## tracy (23 Juin 2006)

Yep, j'essaye de trouver de beaux tapis mais je n'en trouve pas des masses... Si une bonne ame saurait ou en trouver


----------



## NightWalker (23 Juin 2006)

Et le Bailey's comme tapis  

Félicitations en tout cas


----------



## darquos (27 Juin 2006)

misterbizz a dit:
			
		

> Etant donn&#233; que je ne suis pas tr&#233;s adroits avec un appareil photo, je sais que vous serais indulgents (enfin j'espere).



lol Elles sont excellentes tes photos !


----------



## misterbizz (27 Juin 2006)

ah enfin quelqu'un qui se moque pas trop de mes photos,je savais que j'etais le futur de yann arthus-bertrand ou son lointain pass&#233; lol


----------



## Souvaroff (2 Juillet 2006)

Elle sont jolies vos photos   Mais il manque un truc a chacun!!! " Le bordel "  
C'est d'un point de vu Scientifique  Toutes les personnes possedant un ordinateur sur un bureau  on du bordel autour! :mouais: :mouais:    En plus comme je suis en train de refaire la piece Ca fait Clean   !!
Alors voici les miennes!!!!!!


----------



## misterbizz (2 Juillet 2006)

salut, dm-xm2 pas mal ton bordel, dommage que tu laisse tout ces mac autour, range ça, cela fait un peu degeu non?  moi je vire toujours mes mac de temps en temps sinon tu te laisse debordé vite fait.  Ma femme me dit tout le temps enleve tout tes mac ton bordel vas etre encore macdelique.
Ze rigole bien sur, mais en plus tu as raison on presente toujours le matos bien propre bien ranger, remarque c'est tout neuf alors on veux que ça sente encore le propre. Par contre tu as un paquets de machines , tu as un apple store ????


----------



## Souvaroff (2 Juillet 2006)

misterbizz a dit:
			
		

> salut, dm-xm2 pas mal ton bordel, dommage que tu laisse tout ces mac autour, range ça, cela fait un peu degeu non?  moi je vire toujours mes mac de temps en temps sinon tu te laisse debordé vite fait.  Ma femme me dit tout le temps enleve tout tes mac ton bordel vas etre encore macdelique.
> Ze rigole bien sur, mais en plus tu as raison on presente toujours le matos bien propre bien ranger, remarque c'est tout neuf alors on veux que ça sente encore le propre. Par contre tu as un paquets de machines , tu as un apple store ????



Ben en fait je range regulierement   Mais entre les post-it, les stylos, les DVD vierges les cables etc ca reviens vite le boxon!!   
& Rassure toi je n'ai pas d'apple Store mais je fait un elevage  !! En fait je suis très conservateur dans 1-2 ans j'acheterais un autre Mac Ca en fera un de plus & pas un qui remplacera tel ou tel :love: :love:


----------



## aleholi (11 Juillet 2006)

ayé, j'a switché!!
le deballage de la bête s'est fait sans encombres, le demarrage plus rapide que tout (c'est incrédible !!)..et surtout c'est bô os X !!
Il faut maintenant prendre les bonnes habitudes..

Quelques petits points quand même: j'ai droit au fameux whine, que faire?
J'arrive pô à brancher mon vieu modem adsl (speedtouch usb), mais il parait que ça marche pas top de toute façon (j'ai fait une recherche dans le forum à ce sujet, c'est l'horreur, y'a des milliers de posts!!).

quelques photos...
http://aleholi.free.fr/galeries/switch/

('sont en sens inverse mais bon....)​


----------



## misterbizz (11 Juillet 2006)

salut en tout cas tr&#232;s belles photos bravo


----------



## Tarul (12 Juillet 2006)

aleholi a dit:
			
		

> ay&#233;, j'a switch&#233;!!
> le deballage de la b&#234;te s'est fait sans encombres, le demarrage plus rapide que tout (c'est incr&#233;dible !!)..et surtout c'est b&#244; os X !!
> Il faut maintenant prendre les bonnes habitudes..
> 
> ...


je suis sur qu'il adore le clavier retro&#233;claire 

Par contre pour ton modem, ce n'est pas &#233;tonnant, quelque soit l'OS les modems usb ont toujorus &#233;t&#233; sources d'ennui et de complexit&#233; excessive, sans compter les performances pas toujours au rendez-vous. Rien ne vaut les modem adsl en rj45, c'est stable, simple et performant. 

J'ai jamais pig&#233; pourquoi les FAI ont inond&#233; le marche de ces choses.


----------



## NightWalker (12 Juillet 2006)

Tarul a dit:
			
		

> J'ai jamais pigé pourquoi les FAI ont inondé le marche de ces choses.


Parce que ça coûte des cacaouettes ces bestiolles là...


----------



## Toxibuz (16 Juillet 2006)

NightWalker a dit:
			
		

> Parce que ça coûte des cacaouettes ces bestiolles là...



Mais surtout ça fait rapporter au FAI avec les Hotlines et leurs coûts prohibitifs 

Peut être quand les hotlines seront gratuites ont aura le droit à de vrai modem


----------



## Souvaroff (16 Juillet 2006)

aleholi a dit:
			
		

> ayé, j'a switché!!
> le deballage de la bête s'est fait sans encombres, le demarrage plus rapide que tout (c'est incrédible !!)..et surtout c'est bô os X !!
> Il faut maintenant prendre les bonnes habitudes..
> 
> ...



Speedtouch USB  J'en avais un  je l'ai surnommé la Boite a Kernel!    SI SI je vous assure!!
L'ethernet y'a qu'ca de vrai!!


----------



## Tarul (16 Juillet 2006)

DM-XM2 a dit:
			
		

> Speedtouch USB  J'en avais un  je l'ai surnommé la Boite a Kernel!    SI SI je vous assure!!
> L'ethernet y'a qu'ca de vrai!!



ca serait pas plutôt la boite à Kernel Panic?


----------



## ultrabody (16 Juillet 2006)

aleholi a dit:
			
		

> ayé, j'a switché!!
> le deballage de la bête s'est fait sans encombres, le demarrage plus rapide que tout (c'est incrédible !!)..et surtout c'est bô os X !!
> Il faut maintenant prendre les bonnes habitudes..
> 
> ...



très belle photo du macbook pro dans l'obscurité...
et c'est là qu'on va mieux tte sa beauté ! 
congratulation !!


----------



## Don Simeone (19 Juillet 2006)

aleholi a dit:
			
		

> ayé, j'a switché!!
> 
> le deballage de la bête s'est fait sans encombres, le demarrage plus rapide que tout (c'est incrédible !!)..et surtout c'est bô os X !!
> Il faut maintenant prendre les bonnes habitudes..​
> ...


 
C'est une de la Refurb alors ? Vu que tu à le "whine" 

Mais bon quand même excellent achat  

Je posterai mes photos des que je recois le mien


----------



## eman (20 Juillet 2006)

Salut à tous,

Bon voilà maintenant deux semaines que j'ai swicthé et c'est que du bonheur !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! A part la rémanence et l'écran qui scintille quand je sort de la mise en veille (donc changement par l'applecare bientôt).

Sinon c'est vrai que c'est magnifique. tout le monde est sur le cul quand il voit la bête ("il est mieux qu'en photos" disent certain, ou encore "mais elle est où l'UC ?"). Mais tout est là "What else !!!!".

Moi je me régale et je me suis vite déshabitué à windows. C'est fou comme tout est plus simple intuitif. Tout se fait en un clic. Le dock, les widgets, frontrow,......................c'est un régal. Pas de fil partout. Reste les photos. Ells devraiant bientôt arrivées. Un peu de patience.....


----------



## ultrabody (22 Juillet 2006)

eman a dit:
			
		

> Salut à tous,
> 
> Bon voilà maintenant deux semaines que j'ai swicthé et c'est que du bonheur !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! A part la rémanence et l'écran qui scintille quand je sort de la mise en veille (donc changement par l'applecare bientôt).
> 
> ...



félicitation pour le switch !


----------



## davdenice (24 Juillet 2006)

Félicitations pour tous vos switches !!

Je n'ai toujours pas switché, mais pour compenser un peu le fait que vos bureaux soient clean, je veux bien vous envoyer juste des photos de mon bordel


----------



## Don Simeone (25 Juillet 2006)

Voila mon premier switch, un MBP 17' 

Désolé j'ai pas pu photographier le livreur, il était trop timide  

Enjoy


----------



## SupaPictave (25 Juillet 2006)

Super les photos, félicitations!!
L'Asus fait un peu pitié à coté, le pauvre...


----------



## Don Simeone (25 Juillet 2006)

SupaPictave a dit:
			
		

> Super les photos, félicitations!!
> L'Asus fait un peu pitié à coté, le pauvre...



Il est à vendre de toute façon


----------



## cerise8921 (27 Juillet 2006)

voila mon switch d'il y a 2 jours; j'ai opter pour un macbook ! 
resultat tout a fais extraordinaire, je suis tellement heureux, rien a voir avec un PC, et c'est tant mieux 

voila 3 photo faites avec mon portable ( excusez moi pour la qualité ), parce que ma mere a kidnappé l'appareil photo numerique


----------



## NightWalker (28 Juillet 2006)

Bonsoir et bienvenue...

Effectivement très sympa 

N'hésites pas à ouvrir un fil de discussion pour raconter ton aventure de souitcheur...


----------



## leeloo (29 Juillet 2006)

Bon allez je me lance moi aussi et j'ai switché il y a bientôt 2 mois et j'arrive plus à me détacher de mon macbook. Il est vraiment terrible, je comprends même pas comment j'ai pu rester aussi longtemps sur PC.
Donc voilà je suis une switcheuse totalement comblée aujourd'hui et je découvre des trucs nouveaux tous les jours. Je vous montre les photos ici http://web.mac.com/macleeloo/iWeb/Site 3

{Par contre, je suis pas experte pour poster, donc je suis pas convainque que mon lien marche.}

Aujourd'hui j'ai regardé du coté du VoiceOver et je me dit que les mecs qui ont mis ça ont bien du se marrer parceque quand on entends les voix proposées c'est vraiment trop fort   J'ai aussi réglé l'horloge pour qu'elle me dise l'heure à chaque heure avec Zarvox.....au début on comprends rien (d'autant plus qu'il parle en Anglais) mais maintenant je m'y fait.

Par contre j'ai une petite question: je trouve que ma souris ne marche pas terrible, elle est un peu lente au déplacement pourtant je l'ai mise au max dans les préférences. Donc est ce que c'est parceque c'est pas une souris Apple ou c'est normal? Le trackpad est bien plus rapide et plus précis je trouve...

Voilà c'est tout pour le moment et bravo à tous les autres switcheurs   et merçi pour les photos qui, je l'avoue m'ont bien aidées à patienter pendant que j'attendais mon précieux.


----------



## NightWalker (29 Juillet 2006)

Ton lien marche très bien... 

Bonne découverte


----------



## leeloo (29 Juillet 2006)

NightWalker a dit:
			
		

> Ton lien marche très bien...
> 
> Bonne découverte


coooooooooool et merci


----------



## Ludo67 (29 Juillet 2006)

cerise8921 a dit:
			
		

> voila mon switch d'il y a 2 jours; j'ai opter pour un macbook !
> resultat tout a fais extraordinaire, je suis tellement heureux, rien a voir avec un PC, et c'est tant mieux
> 
> voila 3 photo faites avec mon portable ( excusez moi pour la qualité ), parce que ma mere a kidnappé l'appareil photo numerique




Fait attention aux tache de café sur ton macbook BLANC


----------



## cerise8921 (29 Juillet 2006)

Lol, t'inquiete je n'aime pas le café, par contre le thé...! 

je ferais bien attention, promis !


----------



## Jorus35 (3 Août 2006)

Et voila mon ti switch à moi.....


----------



## ultrabody (3 Août 2006)

Jorus35 a dit:
			
		

> Et voila mon ti switch à moi.....



je préfère le mien de mbp !  
son design est meilleur ! 








 


congratulation pour le switch !


----------



## SupaPictave (8 Août 2006)

Aller, je rejoins le club des Macbook-Protistes  

http://lambertet.free.fr/Macbook Pro/

++


----------



## Tarul (8 Août 2006)

SupaPictave a dit:
			
		

> Aller, je rejoins le club des Macbook-Protistes
> 
> http://lambertet.free.fr/Macbook Pro/
> 
> ++


GG. vive la pictavie. 

edit : tu n'a pas pris de photo du retro &#233;clairage. ni de ces hacks?


----------



## SupaPictave (8 Août 2006)

Tarul a dit:
			
		

> edit : tu n'a pas pris de photo du retro &#233;clairage. ni de ces hacks?



Bah ouais, au moment de prendre les photos, il faisait pas assez combre pour &#231;a. Et j'ai que des stores minable dans mon appart. L&#224; il est r&#233;tro&#233;clair&#233;, mais il est bien sagement sur mes genoux  , et j'ai la flemme. Quoi que je vais y rem&#233;dier, faut que je remette la main sur mon tr&#233;pied 
Sinon quels hacks??


----------



## Tarul (8 Août 2006)

SupaPictave a dit:
			
		

> Bah ouais, au moment de prendre les photos, il faisait pas assez combre pour ça. Et j'ai que des stores minable dans mon appart. Là il est rétroéclairé, mais il est bien sagement sur mes genoux  , et j'ai la flemme. Quoi que je vais y remédier, faut que je remette la main sur mon trépied
> Sinon quels hacks??


je parle de ça 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2FEaXsx3EkM

j'arrive pas a trouver la video pour le switch parallels avec la main


----------



## Apca (8 Août 2006)

Tarul a dit:
			
		

> je parle de ça
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2FEaXsx3EkM
> 
> j'arrive pas a trouver la video pour le switch parallels avec la main



Lol, j'avais pas encore vu ça !   Ca peux être pratique à Noêl . . .

Ca donne envie tous ça quand on voit tous ces petits colis! :love:


----------



## SupaPictave (9 Août 2006)

SupaPictave a dit:
			
		

> Aller, je rejoins le club des Macbook-Protistes
> 
> http://lambertet.free.fr/SwitchMBP/
> 
> ++



EDIT : M&#224;J de la galerie.

Sinon pour les hacks, &#231;a me parait un peu gal&#232;re &#224; installer d'apr&#232;s ce que j'ai pu voir...


----------



## cerise8921 (9 Août 2006)

Superbe souris, elle se mari tres bien avec ton MBP


----------



## SupaPictave (9 Août 2006)

cerise8921 a dit:
			
		

> Superbe souris, elle se mari tres bien avec ton MBP



Ouais, superbe mulot, d&#233;finitivement  :love: 
J'ai d'ailleurs fait un petit feedback rapide ici : http://forums.macg.co/reviewpost/showproduct.php?product=542
A compl&#233;ter avec le test de Macg&#233;...

Oubliez les Mighty Mouse


----------



## Eul Mulot (9 Août 2006)

Merci SupaPictave pour ces compliments élogieux, ca me touche beaucoup ! 

En tout cas très jolies photos de ton switch, le look de la raser par contre je n'aime pas de trop, je sais pas pourquoi, ca me donne envie de le commander maintenant ce macbook pro !

Au fait, tu l'a recu sous combien de jours après l'avoir commandé ? et combien de jours cela devait il prendre " théoriquement" ?


----------



## ultrabody (11 Août 2006)

SupaPictave a dit:
			
		

> Ouais, superbe mulot, définitivement  :love:
> J'ai d'ailleurs fait un petit feedback rapide ici : http://forums.macg.co/reviewpost/showproduct.php?product=542
> A compléter avec le test de Macgé...
> 
> Oubliez les Mighty Mouse



vais essayer de retrouver cette souris à la fnac... j'en ai déjà une de razer pour le pc.. mais pas pour le mac. ^^


----------



## Dila (22 Août 2006)

Bonjour,

Comme convenu, voici le lien vers le switch que j'ai effectué: Photo Switch

Cordialement,

Dila


----------



## ultrabody (22 Août 2006)

Dila a dit:
			
		

> Bonjour,
> 
> Comme convenu, voici le lien vers le switch que j'ai effectué: Photo Switch
> 
> ...



gj !!

ultra congratulation !


----------



## ludochon (22 Août 2006)

joli!!

ca te fait un peu plus de place pour déplacer ta souris maintenant !!


----------



## Dila (23 Août 2006)

Merci a vous !!

@ludochon: effectiveemnt ca me fait plus de palce avec le clavier sur les genoux et plus de fils!!

Vivement que la mighty mouse BT que j'ai commandée arrive!!!

Cordialement,

Dila


----------



## brainois (25 Août 2006)

Bonjour,

A mon tour, je vous fais part de mon switch... qui date maintenant de 3 semaines
Je trouve que le macbook va très bien avec le meuble  

François


----------



## abouseifedine (26 Août 2006)

c'est plus un switch a ce stade...
passé d'un commodore a un macbook...


----------



## brainois (26 Août 2006)

Pas un commodore malheureux!! Un atari Falcon 030 (et un atari TT 030, mais qu'on ne voit pas sur la photo). Les Atari sont encore pleinement opérationnel, la MacBook remplacant mon PC (athlon XP 2500+ avec 1GB de ram) sous Windows XP.

Bon, pour le développement cross-platforme atari-apple, cela va pas être simple 
Mais il est hors de question que je me sépare du mon petit oiseau:love:  

François


----------



## Tarul (27 Août 2006)

brainois a dit:
			
		

> Pas un commodore malheureux!! Un atari Falcon 030 (et un atari TT 030, mais qu'on ne voit pas sur la photo). Les Atari sont encore pleinement opérationnel, la MacBook remplacant mon PC (athlon XP 2500+ avec 1GB de ram) sous Windows XP.
> 
> Bon, pour le développement cross-platforme atari-apple, cela va pas être simple
> Mais il est hors de question que je me sépare du mon petit oiseau:love:
> ...


pourquoi cela ne sera pas facile de faire du cross plateform?

tu peux avoir windows et linux/`bsd sur ton macbook. 

pour le falcon belle antiquité, need des photos du falcon et de son interface graphique(je ne sais même pas si il y en a une )


----------



## béné (28 Août 2006)

Dila a dit:
			
		

> Bonjour,
> 
> Comme convenu, voici le lien vers le switch que j'ai effectué: Photo Switch
> 
> ...


 



magnifique....pffff j'en bave d'envie...
Tout ce white world.....:love:


----------



## ultrabody (29 Août 2006)

brainois a dit:
			
		

> Bonjour,
> 
> A mon tour, je vous fais part de mon switch... qui date maintenant de 3 semaines
> Je trouve que le macbook va très bien avec le meuble
> ...



ultra congratulation ....

le macbook va t il prendre la place de l'atari ???


----------



## Eul Mulot (29 Août 2006)

Voila comme promis mon switch, avec du retard en effet !

http://img223.imageshack.us/img223/1599/img0739ts9.jpg
http://img140.imageshack.us/img140/7744/img0742fc3.jpg
http://img139.imageshack.us/img139/9480/img0744zp3.jpg
http://img139.imageshack.us/img139/8148/img0748il6.jpg
http://img81.imageshack.us/img81/1082/img0750ku3.jpg
http://img227.imageshack.us/img227/2543/img0751xd1.jpg

Et la réception du pack ADC seulement 3 semaines plus tard que mon inscription ! 
http://img227.imageshack.us/img227/7042/img2971ik8.jpg
http://img246.imageshack.us/img246/3575/img2974so0.jpg
http://img132.imageshack.us/img132/1936/img2976pm6.jpg

Voili Voilou, désolé pour les vieux liens à deux francs six sous, mais j'ai pas d'espace à moi sur le net ! ( j'espère chopper la freebox à la rentrée, donc la y'aura moyen  )


----------



## NightWalker (29 Août 2006)

J'ai un problème, je n'arrive pas à visualiser les images...


----------



## Eul Mulot (29 Août 2006)

Heu je viens de voir avec les liens d'imageshack et chez moi ca roule, de toute facon c'est déjà vu partout alors ! :rose:


----------



## Aenelia (29 Août 2006)

Je confirme ça marche très bien. Merci pour les images du pack ADC en particulier


----------



## SupaPictave (29 Août 2006)

Wahou le soup&#232;&#232;re Teeshirt 

En revanche t'aurais peut-&#234;tre d&#251; enclencher le flash 

Mais c'est quand m&#234;me une belle machine :love:
Et d&#233;baller un Mac, c'est quelque chose.


----------



## NightWalker (29 Août 2006)

Yep... ça marche maintenant... ce matin j'ai eu le lien mais écrit en texte. Peut-être que leur serveur était saturé, car les photos sont quand même énorme...


----------



## Eul Mulot (29 Août 2006)

Oui oui j'ai un peu fait à l'arrache pour totu dire, et pour le flash j'avais tenté mais la boite de l'offre ADC brille de trop !


----------



## coolattitude (30 Août 2006)

Y a pas à dire les emballages Apple sont vraiment classe.
Eul Mulot bravo pour ton swicth


----------



## Anonyme (31 Août 2006)

Mon premier Mac.


----------



## Aenelia (31 Août 2006)

Quel contraste.
La souris blanche, les fils de connection blanc mais le MacBook noir 

Wouiiin je veux le mien !


----------



## Anonyme (31 Août 2006)

Aenelia a dit:
			
		

> Quel contraste.
> La souris blanche, les fils de connection blanc mais le MacBook noir
> 
> Wouiiin je veux le mien !



Ca me dérange pas plus que ça. Le MacBook noir a tellement la classe comparé au blanc, si même les fils étaient noirs les MB blancs n'auraient pas trouvés d'acheteurs.


----------



## Aenelia (31 Août 2006)

Ben pas tout le monde n'a les moyens de se payer le noir


----------



## ultrabody (1 Septembre 2006)

iChris a dit:
			
		

> Ca me dérange pas plus que ça. Le MacBook noir a tellement la classe comparé au blanc, si même les fils étaient noirs les MB blancs n'auraient pas trouvés d'acheteurs.



j'aime voir combien le pc est propre quand on a un mac...

car lorsqu'on un pc, généralement il y a toujours le "bordel" .. ^^^


----------



## bessé (4 Septembre 2006)

c'est horrible toutes ces photos, je me fais du mal mais c'est parce que je sais que des que j'arrive samedi prochain je pvais enfin pouvoir avoir un macbook flambant neuf, la classe. ca me changera de mon vieux g3, et puis mis a part mon ipod j'ai jamais eu a deballer un mac (et encore ca m'avait pris pas plus de 5min) apparament c'est l'effet garantie, enfin je verrai bien...


----------



## bessé (4 Septembre 2006)

par contre j'ai pas vu beaucoup de macbook blanc


----------



## béné (4 Septembre 2006)

bessé a dit:


> par contre j'ai pas vu beaucoup de macbook blanc


 

ba tu verras le mien...à partir du 15 ééhéhé:love: 
Je prie Saint Mac pour qu'il arrive en temps et en heure (ou avant? un miracle St Mac?!!!!)


----------



## bessé (4 Septembre 2006)

et peut etre le mien si j'ai pas trop la flemme...


----------



## Aenelia (5 Septembre 2006)

béné a dit:


> ba tu verras le mien...à partir du 15 ééhéhé:love:
> Je prie Saint Mac pour qu'il arrive en temps et en heure (ou avant? un miracle St Mac?!!!!)



Le mien le 14 hahahahah !
Jerirai moins quand j'apprendrai mercredi qu'il a été rettardé lol


----------



## NightWalker (5 Septembre 2006)

Humm.. hummm... ce fil est réservé pour poster les photos...


----------



## Neozaphode (7 Septembre 2006)

Voilà les photos de mon Switch!


----------



## crazer (7 Septembre 2006)

joli drap!!  
ok je sorrs


----------



## Eul Mulot (7 Septembre 2006)

Bravo pour le switch !

Par contre je me félicite de ne pas avoir choisis l'écran brillant !


----------



## Neozaphode (7 Septembre 2006)

C'est pas un drat c'est une house de canapé!

Moi je me félicité d'avoir prit l'ecran brillant, il est parfait une fois allumé les reflets sont pratiqueent pas présents!!!Et puis la qualité de l'image est :love::love:


----------



## Eul Mulot (7 Septembre 2006)

J'avais longtemps hésité entre glossy ou mat.

Finalement le mat me comble déjà, l'écran est d'une super qualité, pour l'instant niveau luminosité je ne l'utilise qu'en dessous de 6 crans.

C'est vrai que les écrans brillant ont l'avantage de donner une meilleur qualité, après c'est en effet une question de choix et d'utilisations !


----------



## Nanaky (11 Septembre 2006)

Bon bon bon, je suis tout exité mon Mac va arrivé aujourdhui !! Il est actuellement a 8 Km de chez moi  !!
En tout cas je félicite Apple et UPS pour la rapidité! Je l'ai commandé jeudi dernier et ce matin je vois sur le site d'UPS qu'il est arrivé dans ma ville !!!!
A la la  !
Dès que je l'ai je posterai quelques photos !!


----------



## NightWalker (11 Septembre 2006)

S'il est arrivé dans ta ville ce matin, il y a de forte chance qu'il soit en distribution en ce moment même... reste à savoir à quel moment de la journée...


----------



## Nanaky (11 Septembre 2006)

Ben en tout cas sur le site d'UPS il y a marqué : _Quimper- Out for delivery_


----------



## NightWalker (11 Septembre 2006)

Nanaky a dit:


> Ben en tout cas sur le site d'UPS il y a marqué : _Quimper- Out for delivery_


ça a l'air bon...


on continue dans ton fil, ici c'est pour les photos


----------



## Aenelia (12 Septembre 2006)

Allé, on revient sur le sujet avec les photos de mon switch 
http://www.welcometomylife.be/switch/


----------



## Tarul (12 Septembre 2006)

Aenelia a dit:


> Allé, on revient sur le sujet avec les photos de mon switch
> http://www.welcometomylife.be/switch/



c'est dommage mais j'arrive pas voir les photos


----------



## thecrow (12 Septembre 2006)

Tarul a dit:


> c'est dommage mais j'arrive pas voir les photos





voila &#231;a fonctionne apr&#232;s un long d&#233;lais d'attente 


edit: tout compte fait &#231;a ne fonctionne pas m&#234;me apr&#232;s 10 min d'attente... peut &#234;tre tes photos sont trop lourdes ou le site est satur&#233;!!


----------



## Aenelia (13 Septembre 2006)

Ok j'essayerai de corriger ça demain


----------



## bast17 (17 Septembre 2006)

Kikou !!!! Pourquoi pas !!! :rateau:


----------



## Nanaky (19 Septembre 2006)

Avec pas mal de retard (le temps que je récupère l'appareil  ), voici ma tite gallerie de switch !
Vila vila ! Un switch réussi de plus !!!   

http://homepage.mac.com/hhemon/


----------



## etudiant69 (20 Septembre 2006)




----------



## béné (20 Septembre 2006)

Les photos de mon switch du 19 septembre.....
Yiihaaaaaaa!!!!:rateau: :love:   
http://web.mac.com/bene44


----------



## naas (20 Septembre 2006)

J'aime bien le bien/pas bien


----------



## béné (21 Septembre 2006)

naas a dit:


> J'aime bien le bien/pas bien





merci naas!!


----------



## jerisa (23 Septembre 2006)

Le père noël tnt est venu il y a peu m'apporter plein de beaux paquets. Pour les photos du déballage d'un macbook blanc, d'un ipod assorti et d'une mighty mouse bluetooth c'est par là : http://isabel.fredbird.org/mac/
Ce n'est pas vraiment un switch puisque j'avais déjà un ibook mais le plisir reste le même !!!


----------



## gibet_b (23 Septembre 2006)

Bon, puisque je n'avais pas posté de photos de l'iMac (en mai-juin), en voilà une avec le MacBook et la mighty BT fraichement arrivés.


----------



## béné (23 Septembre 2006)

gibet_b a dit:


> Bon, puisque je n'avais pas posté de photos de l'iMac (en mai-juin), en voilà une avec le MacBook et la mighty BT fraichement arrivés.



waoua...zetes bien equipés dis donc....que c'est beau tout ce blanc!!!!:rateau:


----------



## Tarul (23 Septembre 2006)

béné a dit:


> waoua...zetes bien equipés dis donc....que c'est beau tout ce blanc!!!!:rateau:



c'est vrai c'est beau.


----------



## gibet_b (23 Septembre 2006)

Tarul a dit:


> c'est vrai c'est beau.



Merci, merci ;-)

Et encore il y a à côté le bureau de ma chère et tendre, avec le MacMini et le 19" Wide. Mais les dominantes sont plutôt grises sur son bureau...


----------



## NightWalker (23 Septembre 2006)

allez une tof aussi...


----------



## béné (23 Septembre 2006)

NightWalker a dit:


> allez une tof aussi...




ouais fais peter l'APN!!


----------



## LaurentFp (26 Septembre 2006)

Extra cet Imac 24. Je ne regrette absolument pas mon achat que je recommande à tous.
Version de base avec G force 2600 GT + ensemble bluetooth (là par contre, la mighty mouse, passez votre chemin, elle est vraiment nulle).


----------



## thecrow (27 Septembre 2006)

LaurentFp a dit:


> Extra cet Imac 24. Je ne regrette absolument pas mon achat que je recommande à tous.
> Version de base avec G force 2600 GT + ensemble bluetooth (là par contre, la mighty mouse, passez votre chemin, elle est vraiment nulle).



wow impressionnant :love:

beurk la deuxième photo


----------



## MamaCass (27 Septembre 2006)

thecrow a dit:


> beurk la deuxième photo



On a eu la même réaction    :rose:


----------



## gibet_b (28 Septembre 2006)

MamaCass a dit:


> On a eu la même réaction    :rose:



Me too  J'avoue que je vois pas bien ce que l'on peut reprocher à la Mighty BT...


----------



## béné (28 Septembre 2006)

LaurentFp a dit:


> Extra cet Imac 24. Je ne regrette absolument pas mon achat que je recommande à tous.
> Version de base avec G force 2600 GT + ensemble bluetooth (là par contre, la mighty mouse, passez votre chemin, elle est vraiment nulle).




PASSSS BIENNNNN photo 2


----------



## Opatik (29 Septembre 2006)

Ca y est je l'aiiiiiii :love::love::love::love::love:  Mon iMac 20" 2Ghz et 1,5 Go de RAM !

Voilà les photos :
http://jvlerick.free.fr/ :rateau:


----------



## jahrom (29 Septembre 2006)

Opatik a dit:


> Ca y est je l'aiiiiiii :love::love::love::love::love:  Mon iMac 20" 2Ghz et 1,5 Go de RAM !
> 
> Voilà les photos :
> http://jvlerick.free.fr/ :rateau:



Au moins le mac a l'avantage de te faire ranger ton bureau


----------



## thecrow (29 Septembre 2006)

jahrom a dit:


> Au moins le mac a l'avantage de te faire ranger ton bureau





ouip, ça on peu le dire.... 

Sinon belle machine, félicitation... :love:


----------



## béné (30 Septembre 2006)

Opatik a dit:


> Ca y est je l'aiiiiiii :love::love::love::love::love:  Mon iMac 20" 2Ghz et 1,5 Go de RAM !
> 
> Voilà les photos :
> http://jvlerick.free.fr/ :rateau:




bravvoooooo!
coup de boule!pof!:rateau:


----------



## tobeornottobe (7 Octobre 2006)

&#192; moi &#224; moi !!!!

voici les photos de mon switch, ainsi que mes premi&#232;res impressions :love:  --> clic !


----------



## angel heart (28 Octobre 2006)

bon je poste des photos de mon passaga a mac
enfin presque puisque ma femme avait deja un ibook 
donc une photo de famille s'impose










il ne manque que les 2 ipod et la famille est complete


----------



## ultrabody (31 Octobre 2006)

angel heart a dit:


> bon je poste des photos de mon passaga a mac
> enfin presque puisque ma femme avait deja un ibook
> donc une photo de famille s'impose
> 
> ...



ultra congratulation !!!

c'est beau le blanc .... ^^


----------



## angel heart (4 Novembre 2006)

oui ma femme est folle du blanc tout objet electronique doit etre blanc


----------



## arno55v (7 Novembre 2006)

J'ai oublié de mettre les photos de mon switch dans ce post donc tt le monde ne les as pas encore vu.

Je trouve que macOSX est un super système d'exploitation c dommage qu'il n'y est pas une meilleure compatibilité avec les applications parce qu'on est encore obligé de s'embetter avec windows.

http://picasaweb.google.com/arno55v/ReceptionCommandeMac?authkey=D0wbpEMMaTb7X-Rp55C7ZIvtryI&pli=1


----------



## thecrow (7 Novembre 2006)

hello à tous, alors voilà mon switch... 

http://www.glm-graphics.net/MacPro/Site/Glm.html

bonne visite à tous


ps: c'est un re-switch...


----------



## NightWalker (7 Novembre 2006)

arno55v a dit:


> Je trouve que macOSX est un super système d'exploitation c dommage qu'il n'y est pas une meilleure compatibilité avec les applications parce qu'on est encore obligé de s'embetter avec windows.



Dis nous ce que tu cherche comme appli, peut-être que ça existe...


----------



## garsducalvados (10 Novembre 2006)

Voilà les photos de mon switch
Elles ne sont pas de bonne qualité et parfois un peux sombre mais j'ai fais comme je pouvais  .

.Bonne "vue"...

==> http://www.garsducalvados.com/macbook/


----------



## jahrom (10 Novembre 2006)

garsducalvados a dit:


> Voilà les photos de mon switch
> Elles ne sont pas de bonne qualité et parfois un peux sombre mais j'ai fais comme je pouvais  .
> .Bonne "vue"...
> ==> http://www.garsducalvados.com/macbook/



P'tain t'as déjà un sapin de noël !!!


----------



## MamaCass (10 Novembre 2006)

jahrom a dit:


> P'tain t'as déjà un sapin de noël !!!



Rhhaaaallaaa    garsducalvados, t'as pas fini d'en entendre parler de ton sapin.

Pour sa défense c'est sa copine qui s'en occupe


----------



## gutiero (10 Novembre 2006)

garsducalvados a dit:


> Voilà les photos de mon switch
> Elles ne sont pas de bonne qualité et parfois un peux sombre mais j'ai fais comme je pouvais  .
> 
> .Bonne "vue"...
> ...



Avec un switch pareil, c'est Noël tous les jours


----------



## ultrabody (11 Novembre 2006)

garsducalvados a dit:


> Voilà les photos de mon switch
> Elles ne sont pas de bonne qualité et parfois un peux sombre mais j'ai fais comme je pouvais  .
> 
> .Bonne "vue"...
> ...



félicitation pour le switch !


----------



## garsducalvados (11 Novembre 2006)

Ouais le sapin je vais en entendre parler quelque temps.
Mais bon falait bien que je sorte le sapin puisque c'est noël avant l'heure


----------



## cameleone (11 Novembre 2006)

Un switch pour ma femme, et pour moi un passage à la vitesse supérieure...

http://web.mac.com/sbalota/iWeb/Mac Gallery/Mac.html


----------



## thecrow (13 Novembre 2006)

cameleone a dit:


> Un switch pour ma femme, et pour moi un passage à la vitesse supérieure...
> 
> http://web.mac.com/sbalota/iWeb/Mac Gallery/Mac.html




ça vous fait un joli bureau à tous les deux 

belle configuration en tout cas!


----------



## zonemath (15 Novembre 2006)

Chose promise, chose faite, voilà les photos de mon switch que j'attendais tant 

http://www.zonemath.net/index.php?p=21

Bref, le MacBook Pro C2D est une superbe machine qui fonctionne terriblement bien  !


----------



## guiguilap (15 Novembre 2006)

zonemath a dit:


> Bienvenue sur la page dédié à mon *Mac* Portable  !​   C'est l'ordinateur que j'utilise tout les jours, en voici quelques photos plus bas. La plupart des activités que j'exerce sur ce *PC* sont : le surf sur internet, les travaux scolaires (je le déplacement tout les jours à l'école) le gestion des mes courriels, le développement de mon site, la gestion de mon serveur, films, jeux vidéos et tout le train-train quotidien



Vraiment ! J'ai envie de te tapper ! Le MacBook n'est pas un PC !


----------



## zonemath (15 Novembre 2006)

J'aurais dû me relire après avoir copier-coller le texte de l'ancienne page


----------



## jahrom (15 Novembre 2006)

PC = Personal Computer

Donc le macbook est un PC de marque apple.


----------



## guiguilap (15 Novembre 2006)

Non, PC est une marque de Microsoft !


----------



## zonemath (16 Novembre 2006)

Deux significations pour PC.

Personnal Computer -> C'est Ok pour le MBP 
Pentium Compatible -> C'est encore Ok pour le MBP 

Alors, oui, on peut dire que le MacBook Pro est un PC (pas tapper )


----------



## jahrom (16 Novembre 2006)

zonemath a dit:


> Deux significations pour PC.
> 
> Personnal Computer -> C'est Ok pour le MBP
> Pentium Compatible -> C'est encore Ok pour le MBP
> ...



ça peut aussi vouloir dire : P'tit Con.


----------



## kennymac (17 Novembre 2006)

On peut dire que les Mac sont des PC... ce sont bien des ordinateurs personnels (traduction de PC....).

Mais l'usage veut qu'un PC soit différent d'un Mac....


----------



## guiguilap (17 Novembre 2006)

Justement, non ! A la base les Mac sont des machines professionnelles !


----------



## NightWalker (17 Novembre 2006)

Ici c'est pour poster des photos et éventuellement un peu de commentaires...


----------



## Obiagon (23 Novembre 2006)

guiguilap a dit:


> Non, PC est une marque de Microsoft !


Heu...non ! 
A l'origine ça vient d'IBM, l'IBM PC (pour Personal Computer). Les autres "PC", ceux des autres marques, étaient des compatibles PC (des copies du PC d'IBM).

Cordialement,
Obiagon.


----------



## Alfoo (14 Décembre 2006)

iChris a dit:


> Mon premier Mac.


 
SALUT TLM !

je cherchais des photos de switcher en MB Noir, j'en ai enfin trouvé une 
Ba franchement il est plus cher et moins beau que le MB Blanc.

Me voila enfin rassuré, puis c'est peut etre normal qu'on trouve si peu de photos du MB noir :rose:


----------



## etudiant69 (15 Décembre 2006)

Perso, Black is beautiful :love:


----------



## MamaCass (19 Décembre 2006)

Voil&#224; macpro arriv&#233; 

C'est par l&#224;


----------



## Anonyme (22 Décembre 2006)

Déballage de mon Macbook et celui de ma cop arrivés hier 

par ici

Photos prisent avec un portable donc qualité pas top...


----------



## jahrom (22 Décembre 2006)

studio08 a dit:


> Déballage de mon Macbook et celui de ma cop arrivés hier
> 
> par ici
> 
> Photos prisent avec un portable donc qualité pas top...




Je préfère celui de ta copine


----------



## etudiant69 (22 Décembre 2006)

Elles sont o&#249; les photos du d&#233;ballage de la copine ? :mouais:


----------



## Heavenbeetle (27 Décembre 2006)

etudiant69 a dit:


> Elles sont où les photos du déballage de la copine ? :mouais:


 

Sinon jarhom, ton Imac c'est un combien de pouces et en regle général c'est lequel en faite

Merci


----------



## jahrom (28 Décembre 2006)

Heavenbeetle a dit:


> Sinon jarhom, ton Imac c'est un combien de pouces et en regle général c'est lequel en faite
> 
> Merci




Je capte pas bien le but de la question, mais j'ai pas d'imac, j'ai un macbookpro 15" et un cinema display 20". :mouais:


----------



## Heavenbeetle (28 Décembre 2006)

jahrom a dit:


> Je capte pas bien le but de la question, mais j'ai pas d'imac, j'ai un macbookpro 15" et un cinema display 20". :mouais:


 
Oups pardon toutes mes excuses, je me suis fourvoyé :casse:


----------



## lowett (29 Décembre 2006)

Mon PC (au sens Microsoft ^^) vient de me l&#226;cher.
Enfin, l'&#233;cran s'est assombri il y a 5 semaines. On voyait encore le fond d'&#233;cran et j'ai r&#233;ussi &#224; tout envoyer sur mon disque dur externe mais bon je vous dis pas la crise de nerf &#224; chaque fois que je perdais le curseur de la souris de vue 
Disons plut&#244;t diplomatiquement que le magasin sens&#233; le r&#233;parer n'a pas envie de se presser ... Me voil&#224; donc oblig&#233;e de trouver une solution de rechange en attendant car je vais faire une d&#233;pression nerveuse si je n'ai pas un ordi &#224; c&#244;t&#233; de moi quand j'&#233;tudie vite fait! Mes amis m'appellent "geekette". Tout &#231;a parce que j'ai un blog Dotclear 
Ma solution sera probablement un iMac G3  Faut que j'arrive &#224; corrompre le vendeur ^^
Je crois pas que je mettrai de photo de mon switch. Ca ferait trop nul &#224; c&#244;t&#233; de vos splendides images ^^
Mais bon j'ai que 19 ans et je ne gagne pas encore ma vie ... Vous &#234;tes sans doute pass&#233; par l&#224; aussi 
Tout &#231;a pour dire que j'admire toutes les photos de ce post !
Ma pr&#233;f&#233;rence est pour le blanc  Mais j'aime bien la photo du MB noir avec la DS.
Moi je l'ai en blanche. Je ferai ptet pareil pour faire une photo de mon switch, que &#231;a fasse pas trop naze


----------



## ice.in.my.eyes (2 Janvier 2007)

voici enfin les photos de la b&#234;te ! je vous pr&#233;viens elle sont pas de superbe qualit&#233;, mon camescope num&#233;rique n'&#233;tant pas tr&#232;s top


----------



## PawBroon (2 Janvier 2007)

Forcement le avant/après prêche en faveur du Mac.

Un iMac ça fait toujours moins foutoir niveau cables...


----------



## ice.in.my.eyes (2 Janvier 2007)

c'est pô comparable ! lol


----------



## NightWalker (3 Janvier 2007)

ice.in.my.eyes a dit:


> c'est pô comparable ! lol



Félicitations... 

En revanche, si tu peux réduire la taille des photos pour ne pas dépasser les 600pix... pour ceux qui sont encore en bas débit. Merci.

Si tu utilises iPhoto, tu sélectionne les photos puis tu vas dans "Fichier-Exporter"


----------



## ice.in.my.eyes (3 Janvier 2007)

oki je vais essayer


----------



## ultrabody (4 Janvier 2007)

ice.in.my.eyes a dit:


> voici enfin les photos de la bête ! je vous préviens elle sont pas de superbe qualité, mon camescope numérique n'étant pas très top
> ...



ça se reconnait un imac... ^^

congratulation pour ton switch !


----------



## ice.in.my.eyes (5 Janvier 2007)

merci . On m'a demandée de réduire mes photos mais je ne peux pas rééditer mon post comment se fait-ce?


----------



## NightWalker (5 Janvier 2007)

ice.in.my.eyes a dit:


> merci . On m'a demandée de réduire mes photos mais je ne peux pas rééditer mon post comment se fait-ce?



Effectivement au dela des 4 heures, tu ne peux plus éditer ton poste. En fait, les photos que tu as posté pointent vers les originales qui se trouvent sur servimg.com. C'est donc sur ces photos que la taille doit être modifiée. Automatiquement les photos sur ton poste vont s'adapter à la nouvelle taille.


----------



## Heavenbeetle (5 Janvier 2007)

ice.in.my.eyes a dit:


> merci . On m'a demandée de réduire mes photos mais je ne peux pas rééditer mon post comment se fait-ce?


 

j'attends avec impatience tes impressions sur ton nouvel engin, je suis futur switcher, j'attends juste la Keynote du 9 janvier, mais en voyant tes photos je sais pas si je vais réussir à résister


----------



## ice.in.my.eyes (8 Janvier 2007)

l'utilisation est super agr&#233;able et simple, d&#233;j&#224; le clavier plus petit je tape beaucoup plus facilement que sur le PC. Je trouve que je me d&#233;brouille pas trop mal.En tout les cas ce forum aide dr&#244;lement quand tu as besoin de quelque chose.
Faut que je profite de vous montrer les deux b&#233;b&#233;s que j'ai offert &#224; on mari  et pour sa fille &#224; No&#234;l:
celui de mon mari:
[url=http://www.servimg.com/image_preview.php?i=21&u=10001399]
	
[/URL]

et celui de sa fille:


----------



## simiboy (19 Janvier 2007)

à moi de poster ma galerie de switch mais que j'ai carrément mis sur une page web crée avec iWeb...

rien à dire, c'est plaisant d'être sur macOS

sinon un grand bravo aux designers d'Apple pour la réalisation de l'emballage du MBP, la grande classe ! 

par ici les photos


----------



## Gojo (19 Janvier 2007)

Bonjour à tous !

Je suis PCiste pour le moment, je vous lis depuis qq semaines et ça fait qq temps que le switch devient une obession parceque j'en ai franchement marre de Windaube...d'ailleurs je vais peut être craqué pour un macbook 2ghz blanc :love: si il est aussi performant que mignon ....quoi qu'il en soit je rejoindrais la communauté à la fin du mois, je vous posterais les photos de ma nouvelle config avec plaisir !

A bientôt les mac users !


----------



## Heavenbeetle (22 Janvier 2007)

Salut à tous,


et ben voilà c'est fait, j'ai switché....Imac 20 pouces 2.16 Ghz... Que dire , j'étais parti pour simplement observer, Imac 17 pouces 2 Ghz qui m'interaissait, mais voilà à côté tronait un 20 pouces.... Alors bon après une  petite heure de reflexion, au complément financièer de mon père ( à qui je laissais mon Dell qui ne m'a jamais fait de souci, et gratuitement normalement), les 6 pourcents Fnac qui vont bien, et les 3X sans frais du caissier fnac me voila parti avec mes 14 kgs sous le bras.... Et sans vraiment connaitre l'univers Mac si ce n'est mon Ipod Nano 1 Go....je l'ai branché, à prioris tout va bien, quelle belle image, quels beaux emballages de la part d'Apple, bel interface ( que je connaissais dejà enfaite grace à mon frere MacUser de la première heure ).... MOn DD externe Lacie fonctionne avec ,qui m'a permis de lancer ma musique et donc d'entendre le son que je trouve bon pour cette belle bête, en revanche le seul DVD que je possede ne sais pas ouvert avec QT et mais Divxs ( mais chuuuuut) ne passent pas non plus , alors voila, va falloir installer VLC je pense... Le Front Row m'a lair sympa, mais faut que je vois si je peux lire mes musiques de mon DD externe en passant par le front.... Enfin bref pour l'instant la bête n'a pas de lieux fixe dans mon appart, je viens d'emmenager j'ai pas de bureau... et pas d'internet non plus... Enfin voila reste plus que trouver son emplacement definitif ( dans le salon pour que tout le monde le vois) pas loin de ma télé qui elle a un écran de 21 pouces... Allezje vais bosser, en ésperant que vous me soutiendrez dans ma decouverte de Mac OS X


----------



## ultrabody (22 Janvier 2007)

Heavenbeetle a dit:


> Salut à tous,
> 
> 
> et ben voilà c'est fait, j'ai switché....Imac 20 pouces 2.16 Ghz... Que dire , j'étais parti pour simplement observer, Imac 17 pouces 2 Ghz qui m'interaissait, mais voilà à côté tronait un 20 pouces.... Alors bon après une  petite heure de reflexion, au complément financièer de mon père ( à qui je laissais mon Dell qui ne m'a jamais fait de souci, et gratuitement normalement), les 6 pourcents Fnac qui vont bien, et les 3X sans frais du caissier fnac me voila parti avec mes 14 kgs sous le bras.... Et sans vraiment connaitre l'univers Mac si ce n'est mon Ipod Nano 1 Go....je l'ai branché, à prioris tout va bien, quelle belle image, quels beaux emballages de la part d'Apple, bel interface ( que je connaissais dejà enfaite grace à mon frere MacUser de la première heure ).... MOn DD externe Lacie fonctionne avec ,qui m'a permis de lancer ma musique et donc d'entendre le son que je trouve bon pour cette belle bête, en revanche le seul DVD que je possede ne sais pas ouvert avec QT et mais Divxs ( mais chuuuuut) ne passent pas non plus , alors voila, va falloir installer VLC je pense... Le Front Row m'a lair sympa, mais faut que je vois si je peux lire mes musiques de mon DD externe en passant par le front.... Enfin bref pour l'instant la bête n'a pas de lieux fixe dans mon appart, je viens d'emmenager j'ai pas de bureau... et pas d'internet non plus... Enfin voila reste plus que trouver son emplacement definitif ( dans le salon pour que tout le monde le vois) pas loin de ma télé qui elle a un écran de 21 pouces... Allezje vais bosser, en ésperant que vous me soutiendrez dans ma decouverte de Mac OS X



Félicitation pour ton switch !

ET bienvenue dans le monde MAC !!!


----------



## LACENAIRE35 (23 Janvier 2007)

*Et bien en voyant tous ces Switchs, ma première idée*
*est d'investir chez Apple...  *
*Quelque chose me dit que l'on est au début d'une révolution, *
*et je pèse mes mots...*
*Ipod n'en parlons meme pas, Iphone qui arrive, les switchers par milliers*
*...*

*Et avec les bénéfices que je vais faire d'ici quelques temps, j'aurais peut etre*
*même droit à un Switch à l'oeil *

*:rateau: *

*Bon Switch à tous...*

*Et puis de vous à moi je dis depuis bien longtemps que si Apple avait gagné dans les années 80 sa bataille contre Windows, notre monde aurait gagné au moins 20 ans en Informatique ;-)*

*Par contre si Steve Jobs ne me déplait pas par rapport à Bill Gates , *
*je suis et resterais un Fan Inconditionnel de Steve WOZNIAK !!!!*

*Pour les plus jeunes et ceux qui ne connaissent pas encore cet homme hors du commum, plus proche de Linus Thorvald que des autres ténors de l'informatique *
*je vous renvois à cette page Wikipedia*
*http://fr.wikipedia.org/wiki/Steve_Wozniak**     *

*Il y a un petit film sans prétention qui parle des boulversements qu'ils a y eu dès la fin des années 70, ça s' appelle :"Les pirates de la Sillicone Valley"...*
*Vous comprendrez pourquoi l'ancêtre du Mac s'appelle "LISA"*
*Il y a un passage assez mémorable ou Steve Jobs invite Bill Gates (tous les deux tout jeunot) dans les bureaux d'apple... Jobs est le roi et est en train de finaliser l'interface graphique de ce qui sera le premier mac... Bill Gates vient pr se relancer, mais Jobs alors tout puissant ne veut pas de son aide... Mais il va pêcher par manque d humilité, il va lui dévoiler un peu son projet...*
*Résultat Bill Gates mettra au point Windows qq tps plus tard, et l'informatique individuelle allait être changée pour de nombreuses années...:mouais: *

*Mais comme je le disais au début de mon post, j'ai comme l'impression que la roue tourne.*

*Qui vivra, ... vera...  *

*LACE*​


----------



## etudiant69 (23 Janvier 2007)

Heavenbeetle a dit:


> Salut &#224; tous,
> 
> 
> et ben voil&#224; c'est fait, j'ai switch&#233;....Imac 20 pouces 2.16 Ghz... Que dire , j'&#233;tais parti pour simplement observer, Imac 17 pouces 2 Ghz qui m'interaissait, mais voil&#224; &#224; c&#244;t&#233; tronait un 20 pouces.... Alors bon apr&#232;s une petite heure de reflexion, au compl&#233;ment financi&#232;er de mon p&#232;re ( &#224; qui je laissais mon Dell qui ne m'a jamais fait de souci, et gratuitement normalement), les 6 pourcents Fnac qui vont bien, et les 3X sans frais du caissier fnac me voila parti avec mes 14 kgs sous le bras.... Et sans vraiment connaitre l'univers Mac si ce n'est mon Ipod Nano 1 Go....je l'ai branch&#233;, &#224; prioris tout va bien, quelle belle image, quels beaux emballages de la part d'Apple, bel interface ( que je connaissais dej&#224; enfaite grace &#224; mon frere MacUser de la premi&#232;re heure ).... MOn DD externe Lacie fonctionne avec ,qui m'a permis de lancer ma musique et donc d'entendre le son que je trouve bon pour cette belle b&#234;te, en revanche le seul DVD que je possede ne sais pas ouvert avec QT et mais Divxs ( mais chuuuuut) ne passent pas non plus , alors voila, va falloir installer VLC je pense... Le Front Row m'a lair sympa, mais faut que je vois si je peux lire mes musiques de mon DD externe en passant par le front.... Enfin bref pour l'instant la b&#234;te n'a pas de lieux fixe dans mon appart, je viens d'emmenager j'ai pas de bureau... et pas d'internet non plus... Enfin voila reste plus que trouver son emplacement definitif ( dans le salon pour que tout le monde le vois) pas loin de ma t&#233;l&#233; qui elle a un &#233;cran de 21 pouces... Allezje vais bosser, en &#233;sperant que vous me soutiendrez dans ma decouverte de Mac OS X


Ici on poste des photos normalement  mais ce n'est pas grave 
Pour ton DVD, &#233;trange  normalement &#231;a passe sans soucis.
Pour tes Divx, il faut t&#233;l&#233;charger des codecs: DivX, Perian , et Flip4mac (pour les fichiers windows media)
Pour tes musiques, pourquoi ne les importerais tu pas dans iTunes ? 

Enfin n'h&#233;site pas &#224; poster les photos de ton switch, une fois que tu auras trouv&#233; l'emplacement d&#233;finitif  :love:


----------



## Heavenbeetle (23 Janvier 2007)

Je sais pour les photos  , mais j'ai plus de pile dans mon APN ... Et puis faut que je lui trouve sa place à mon Imac....Merci pour les liens, il me semblait bien qu'il fallait telecharger quelques codecs. Pour le DVD je me suis pas encor penché sur la question, pas eu le temps.... Merci de l'accueil


----------



## NightWalker (24 Janvier 2007)

ATTENTION... ce fil est réservé pour poster les photos de switch...


----------



## Alfoo (25 Janvier 2007)

bonsoir la foule !
je reviens de la FNAC avec un MacBook Core 2 Duo 2Gh / 1Gb / 80GO + Mighty Mouse Wireless.

Rien que le packaging est sublime, déballer le MB est un pure moment de plaisir.
Ca change du carton Dell...






http://lh6.google.com/image/ilan.be.../D:\Mes Images\Divers\switch mac\CIMG2350.JPG 















































Voila pour l'instant,
Maintenant je le met à charger et dès que la diode est verte je decouvrirais le monde Mac OS X !
bonne soirée !


----------



## ultrabody (25 Janvier 2007)

Alfoo a dit:


> bonsoir la foule !
> je reviens de la FNAC avec un MacBook Core 2 Duo 2Gh / 1Gb / 80GO + Mighty Mouse Wireless.
> 
> Rien que le packaging est sublime, déballer le MB est un pure moment de plaisir.
> ...



bizarre je n'arrive pas à voir les images sous safari ...
j'ai des points d'interrogation à la place, c'est normal ?


----------



## Alfoo (25 Janvier 2007)

ba en fait les images proviennent de PICASA.
Je sais pas pour les autres forumeurs ?


----------



## etudiant69 (25 Janvier 2007)

rien sous camino non plus


----------



## Anonyme (25 Janvier 2007)

Non rien. &#199;a marche pas, il est tard, je suis crev&#233;, G&#8230; c'est de la merde&#8230;


----------



## etudiant69 (26 Janvier 2007)

*Google *   [FONT=arial,sans-serif]*Error*[/FONT]*Forbidden*

 Your client does not have permission to get URL /1.1 from this server.   ​


----------



## Alfoo (26 Janvier 2007)

mazel tov 

mon 1er message a partir de mon MB !
c'est vrai que je ne vois pas mes photos la...

a part ca tout va pour le mieux du monde


----------



## ultrabody (26 Janvier 2007)

Alfoo a dit:


> mazel tov
> 
> mon 1er message a partir de mon MB !
> *c'est vrai que je ne vois pas mes photos la*...
> ...



dans ce cas fais en sorte qu'on ton switch ...  

ici : http://www.mezimages.com

allez oust au boulot !


----------



## Alfoo (26 Janvier 2007)

d&#233;sol&#233; pour les photos d'hier, je les ai mises sur imgshack la 















































































j'espere que ca vous plaira


----------



## MamaCass (26 Janvier 2007)

Ah ben voil&#224;, c'est beaucoup mieux ainsi 
Bravo pour ton switch


----------



## CERDAN (26 Janvier 2007)

vous n'avez pas de belle photos d' un ecran 30 pouces d'apple avec son powermac ou macpro ?

merci


----------



## ultrabody (26 Janvier 2007)

Alfoo a dit:


> désolé pour les photos d'hier, je les ai mises sur imgshack la
> 
> ...
> 
> j'espere que ca vous plaira



tu vois quand tu veux ...

c'est beau , c'est propre, c'est mac ...


----------



## ultrabody (26 Janvier 2007)

CERDAN a dit:


> vous n'avez pas de belle photos d' un ecran 30 pouces d'apple avec son powermac ou macpro ?
> 
> merci



quelqu'un sait faire un montage photo pour ce jeune homme ? :rateau: 


regardes dans les annonces, j'ai vu qu'il y avait un écran 30 pouces à vendre ... ça te donnera une idée ..


----------



## Anonyme (26 Janvier 2007)

Je n'ai jamais réussi a mettre les photos de mon switch via macgé alors je me suis créé un compte mac et utilisé pour la première fois iweb et voici le résultat.

http://web.mac.com/obelix974/iWeb/Site/Mon switch.html


----------



## iLight (27 Janvier 2007)

obelix974 a dit:


> Je n'ai jamais réussi a mettre les photos de mon switch via macgé alors je me suis créé un compte mac et utilisé pour la première fois iweb et voici le résultat.
> 
> http://web.mac.com/obelix974/iWeb/Site/Mon switch.html



Quel changement !  

et le Macbook Pro, c'est bien un 17" ?? 
T'as vraiment eu la piqure !  



CERDAN a dit:


> vous n'avez pas de belle photos d' un ecran 30 pouces d'apple avec son powermac ou macpro ?
> 
> merci



Oui, j'aimerais voir ça moi aussi, et pourquoi pas également un MacPro avec 8 cinema display 23" ?? :rateau:


----------



## MamaCass (27 Janvier 2007)

iLight a dit:


> Oui, j'aimerais voir ça moi aussi, et pourquoi pas également un MacPro avec 8 cinema display 23" ?? :rateau:



Quelques photos du cinema display 30 pouces mais c'est pas chez moi, hein...


----------



## ultrabody (27 Janvier 2007)

obelix974 a dit:


> Je n'ai jamais réussi a mettre les photos de mon switch via macgé alors je me suis créé un compte mac et utilisé pour la première fois iweb et voici le résultat.
> 
> http://web.mac.com/obelix974/iWeb/Site/Mon switch.html



c'est bien ton imac a un prénom: ronaldo


----------



## iLight (27 Janvier 2007)

MamaCass a dit:


> Quelques photos du cinema display 30 pouces mais c'est pas chez moi, hein...



J'ai trouvé mieux ... :love: 

18 Cinema Display 30", géré par 9 PowerMac G5 plus un autre qui leur diffuse l'image   

j'ai cru comprendre que les photos ont été prise a la WWDC 2006..


----------



## Anonyme (27 Janvier 2007)

Mon macbook pro c'est bien un 17 un core 2 duo et mon imac un 20 pouces core duo qu'on pourrait appelé Ronaldo maintenant c'est une bonne idée.


----------



## CERDAN (27 Janvier 2007)

MamaCass a dit:


> Quelques photos du cinema display 30 pouces mais c'est pas chez moi, hein...


 
merci, c'est exactement ce que je voulais. hop un point !


----------



## MamaCass (27 Janvier 2007)

iLight a dit:


> J'ai trouvé mieux ... :love:
> 
> 18 Cinema Display 30", géré par 9 PowerMac G5 plus un autre qui leur diffuse l'image
> 
> j'ai cru comprendre que les photos ont été prise a la WWDC 2006..



   



CERDAN a dit:


> merci, c'est exactement ce que je voulais. hop un point !


----------



## clochelune (29 Janvier 2007)

et voici un lien pour les photos de mon switch!

http://web.mac.com/clochelune/


----------



## steevywonder (30 Janvier 2007)

* Se tire une balle dans la tête *

Après avoir vu cette séries de photo magnifique je décide de ma tuer :rateau: car je me suis rendu compte que la vie etais contre moi et que j n'aurais jamais mon iMac tant rever.

PANNNN :rateau: :rateau: :rateau: :rateau:


----------



## astrojm (30 Janvier 2007)

Salut à tous!
J'ai reçu hier mon magnifique MacBook Pro 17''. Cela me permet donc de rentrer dans la communauté mac. Et je dois dire que je ne regrette rien. 
Et voilà les photos du monstre


----------



## béber1 (31 Janvier 2007)

Woaaah tu commences fort dans la communauté Mac !
Un MBP 17", tu devrais voir "large" dans tes voyages...(c'est quoi la voix derrière l'écran, ah voui, c'est le controleur... )
C'est pas un peu "too much" ?


----------



## clochelune (31 Janvier 2007)

http://web.mac.com/clochelune/

j'ai rajout&#233; deux photos du switch
(voir &#224; photos apr&#232;s la photot&#232;que o&#249; sont les premi&#232;res photos... je n'ai pas su comment rajouter les deux photos dans la m&#234;me page photot&#232;que alors...)


----------



## astrojm (1 Février 2007)

"Too much" ? C'est vrai que quand on regarde l'engin, il parait gros. Mais en fait quand on s'en serre, il ne parait pas si grand. Peut-être est-ce parce que j'aime bien m'étalé sur tout le bureau. En tout cas, j'en suis très content.


----------



## Melounette (1 Février 2007)

Bon bin en attendant ma galerie de switch (j'essaie de faire un truc rigolu) que j'espère poster ce week-end, je vous pose ma première photo de mon Mac Book Pro 15"4 avec ma table de mixage Yamaha 02R96 (enfin celle du théâtre)







Je vous présente Petel Le Grand et Yam la pirate. Mes deux amours.:love:
Je les ai présentés aujourd'hui. Un vrai bonheur. Je crois qu'ils sont tombés amoureux. J'ai même fait une démo à mon directeur technique, tous sciés.
(Bon, par contre, là j'avais rallumé pour l'apparât, je partais du boulot)
Bah me reste plus qu'à le présenter à Wholog the pig, ma console lumière. Et là, il fera définitivement parti de la famille, il pourra partir en tournée.
Enfin dès que je trouve un sac à coque rigide correct.
A bientôt.
Et merci à vous, je suis ravie de mon switch. Macgé for ever.​


----------



## Melounette (1 Février 2007)

Edit du post du dessus : En fait c'était mon premier jour de travail avec Mac et sans PC. Avec Tiger et sans Windows. Avec fluidité et sans plantages agressifs et subversifs.



astrojm a dit:


> Salut à tous!
> J'ai reçu hier mon magnifique MacBook Pro 17''. Cela me permet donc de rentrer dans la communauté mac. Et je dois dire que je ne regrette rien.
> Et voilà les photos du monstre


Il est très beau, hein. Mais quand je vois la taille, je me dis que j'ai bien fait de choisir un 15". Parce que ça fait peur à transporter.:affraid: Déjà 15", je trouve ça grand, mais 17....Tu dors avec comment ? Il prend toute la place dans le lit nan ? T'as une valise à roulettes ?


----------



## syrianna (2 Février 2007)

Héhé, moi aussi suis contente d'avoir pris le 15'...

Bon tréve de plaisanterie.

Mon switch date de 2 semaine un trés beau MacBook Pro (15'' donc..) 120 Go (entrain de voir pour un disque dur externe car avec ma passion pour la camera, et la musique il est déja a moitier rempli)...

Bon je reprend tout a zéro : 

- MacBook Pro Core 2 Duo, 2,33 GHz, 2 Go RAM, 120 Go.
- Ipod G5 Vidéo.

Et pas mal de chose a venir en périphérique, graphisme oblige.


Je met les photos  dés que je peut !

Contente de partager mon switch... je crois que mes parents et amis en on marre d'entendre parler tout les journée de mac, apple... contente d'avoir trouver des gens aussi passionné que moi.


----------



## syrianna (2 Février 2007)

Et voila, http://web.mac.com/syrianna/iWeb/Site/Mac-addict.html


A bon entendeur...


----------



## plogoff (2 Février 2007)

J'ai enfin r&#233;ussi &#224; r&#233;unir quelques photos pour vous pr&#233;senter mon switch...
Je dois avouer que celui-ci ne se fait pas sans quelques difficult&#233;s.
Le passage de PC &#224; MAC est radicale. C'est comme si je revenai quelques ann&#233;es en arri&#233;re et que je d&#233;couvrai l'informatique...
Mais avant que les puristes ne me brulent sur leurs buchers d'intol&#233;rance, je tiens &#224; dire que j'y prend un malin plaisir ( sadomasochiste peut-etre... ) et que pour rien au monde je ne ferai demi-tour...

voici donc mon switch : SWITCH

&#224; bient&#244;t....


----------



## MamaCass (2 Février 2007)

plogoff a dit:


> J'ai enfin réussi à réunir quelques photos pour vous présenter mon switch...
> Je dois avouer que celui-ci ne se fait pas sans quelques difficultés.
> Le passage de PC à MAC est radicale. C'est comme si je revenai quelques années en arriére et que je découvrai l'informatique...
> Mais avant que les puristes ne me brulent sur leurs buchers d'intolérance, je tiens à dire que j'y prend un malin plaisir ( sadomasochiste peut-etre... ) et que pour rien au monde je ne ferai demi-tour...
> ...



Et bien tu m'a fait sourire :love: :love: :love: 

Joli le bureau (after pc of course)


----------



## béber1 (2 Février 2007)

Bravo Plogoff.
 Effectivement c'est plus seyant  d'avoir une belle machine quand on a de l'Esprit...


----------



## astrojm (2 Février 2007)

C'est vrai que le 17" ne rentre pas dans tous les sac, mais quand ça rentre, ce n'est alors pas réellement un problème de le transporter surtout quand, comme moi on passe ses journées à la trimballer partout.


----------



## Kr!st0f (4 Février 2007)

Melounette a dit:


> Edit du post du dessus : En fait c'était mon premier jour de travail avec Mac et sans PC. Avec Tiger et sans Windows. Avec fluidité et sans plantages agressifs et subversifs.
> 
> 
> Il est très beau, hein. Mais quand je vois la taille, je me dis que j'ai bien fait de choisir un 15". Parce que ça fait peur à transporter.:affraid: Déjà 15", je trouve ça grand, mais 17....Tu dors avec comment ? Il prend toute la place dans le lit nan ? T'as une valise à roulettes ?



Le 15" c'est pour les nains :love:


----------



## Melounette (4 Février 2007)

Kr!st0f a dit:


> Le 15" c'est pour les nains :love:



T'sais ce qu'elle te dit la naine ? Elle dit que le 17" c'est pour combler la petite taille du heum heum. Voilà.
Et mon 15" il prend quand tu veux ton 17" sur le parking de Mammouth.
Woh l'aut'.


----------



## wolverine (4 Février 2007)

Melounette a dit:


> TElle dit que le 17" c'est pour combler la petite taille du heum heum. Voilà.




lol c'est sympa pour astrojm !!


----------



## NightWalker (4 Février 2007)

Pour rappel, ce fil est r&#233;serv&#233; pour poster les photos de switch...


----------



## Lived Eht (10 Février 2007)

Voici la galerie de mon Mac Pro:

http://damienf.dynalias.com/Images/MacPro/


----------



## CERDAN (10 Février 2007)

Formidable, Bravo Pour Ton Switch !!!!


----------



## cerise8921 (10 Février 2007)

Oui si je le G5 prends trop de place, tu m'envoie un MP et je verrais ce que je peux faire


----------



## KaMouChe (13 Février 2007)

Mes oreilles avaient switcher depuis le premier iPod Mini,
C'&#233;tait donc au tour de mes mains, elles ont switcher depuis d&#233;cembre, et elles sont ravies du changement !






Il manque sur la pix, mon adaptateur TNT pour Mac, un iPod Nano 2GO et un Mini 4GO


----------



## Anonyme (16 Février 2007)

Et beh... J'y pense depuis un moment, et cette galerie me donne encore plus envie.

J'ai déjà lâché Windows pour le grand nord et sa banquise depuis 5 ans maintenant et depuis qu'un pote m'a montré son mac book, et quelques keenotes de Steeve Job regardées sur youtube, je suis vraiment séduit par les mac.

Là, vous m'avez achevé. Je pense que je vais finir par switcher aussi. J'ai des vues sur le mini entrée de gamme qui me paraît déjà bien suffisant pour ce que c'est faire (surf, mail, bureautique, mp3, photo.. pas trop de montage vidéo ou alors très amateur).

Reste à débloquer 700 boules (je le veux avec le clavier et la souris transparents, je trouve ca super chiader), pour un étudiant en alternance c'est pas facile. Je sens que mon compte ebay va chauffer.

Continuez à poster des photos, je ne m'en lasse pas.


----------



## Anonyme (16 Février 2007)

Premier message loupé... j'ai oublié de signer.

Amicalement,

Florian


----------



## MamaCass (16 Février 2007)

Inscris toi sur Macg&#233; Florian


----------



## Florian Manach (16 Février 2007)

Pas bête.

Ca sera plus facile comme ca.


----------



## MamaCass (16 Février 2007)

Alors bienvenu &#224; toi 

Et on attends les photos de ton switch


----------



## Florian Manach (16 Février 2007)

C'est cool. Merci.

Mais c'est pas pour tout de suite malheureusement.

J'ai d&#233;j&#224; 43&#8364; dans mon budget (j'ai bien fait d'arreter le poker avant d'avoir reperdu tous mes gains)

Reste &#224; d&#233;bloquer : 576&#8364;


En fait je me tate sur le clavier ya peut etre moins cher que l'apple store non ?


----------



## gibet_b (16 Février 2007)

Florian Manach a dit:


> C'est cool. Merci.
> 
> Mais c'est pas pour tout de suite malheureusement.
> 
> ...



Tu sais que tu peux avoir une remise éducation, si tu vas sur l'Apple Store éducation ?


----------



## NightWalker (16 Février 2007)

Bienvenue Florian...

Je te propose d'ouvrir ton propre fil pour tes questions sur les machines Apple pourqu'on puisse justement t'aider...


----------



## Florian Manach (17 Février 2007)

J'avais pas vu le apple store éducation... A ce que je vois la remise est pas énorme mais après tout, c'est toujours mieux que rien.

J'ouvre mon thread pour vos conseils.


----------



## anneee (19 Février 2007)

bonjour à tous

voici le déballage de mon imac


http://web.mac.com/emmanuel.huguenin/iWeb/Site/51174EC6-740F-4E96-B96B-9A067866E5CC.html


----------



## béber1 (19 Février 2007)

Bienvenue au Club des 24". 

Ça commence en Grand Large maintenant comme là...


----------



## CERDAN (20 Février 2007)

genial ces videos !


----------



## Pouasson (21 Février 2007)

Bonjour à tous !

Suite à de nombreux mois d'hésitations, de recherches, d'émotions, j'ai fini par switché à mon tour, après de nombreuses années sous Windows. J'ai dû attendre mon anniversaire et l'argent de Nowel, mais j'ai finalement eu mon Macbook Black avec l'offre MIPE


----------



## béber1 (21 Février 2007)

Superbe.
Tiens, je remarque Cubase LE (compatible MacIntel?) ... Il faudra que tu viennes nous dire tes 1ères impressions sur la petite bête.


----------



## Melounette (22 Février 2007)

b&#233;ber1;4177587 a dit:
			
		

> Superbe.
> Tiens, je remarque Cubase LE (compatible MacIntel?) ... Il faudra que tu viennes nous dire tes 1&#232;res impressions sur la petite b&#234;te.


C'est pas mal. Un peu compliqu&#233; de s'y mettre, mais pas mal.
Edit : Arf, c'&#233;tait un peu court. Disons que c'est le meilleur logiciel de traitemant du son que j'ai vu sur Mac pour l'instant. Mais bon c'est pas le sujet, bla bla bla....


----------



## Pouasson (22 Février 2007)

Ca va faire deux semaines que je suis sous Mac, et en tant que switcher, je suis vraiment ravi de la bestiole 
Je lui adjoindrai 2Go de RAM plus tard quand j'aurai les moyens, car la RAM Apple est vraiment hors de prix... mais le petit Go actuel suffit &#224; mes besoins pour le moment 

Sinon, pour Cubase, oui il est compatible... jusqu'&#224; preuve du contraire en tout cas ^^
J'ai r&#233;ussi &#224; faire deux ou trois compos, et ayant boss&#233; dessus sous Windaube, j'voulais comparer avec le d&#233;j&#224; "l&#233;gendaire" GarageBand (le si fameux argument choc d'Apple pour les MAOistes amateurs ), et j'suis pas m&#233;content d'avoir le choix entre les deux  ... maintenant, j'connais pas encore assez GB pour en juger, donc wait and see, mais c'est tr&#232;s convivial en tout cas 


Enfin bref, tout ce que j'faisais, que ce soit en MAO, graphisme, ou m&#234;me multim&#233;dia en tous genres, je le fais mieux et plus vite gr&#226;ce au Mac 
Tr&#232;s heureux de mon acquisition... et je ne compte pas y mettre Windaube en double boot! Qui voudrait s'innoculer la grippe volontairement franchement ? 

Au fait, quesiton d'angoiss&#233; Windowsien... la M&#192;J vers Leopard conserve-t-elle les donn&#233;es du DD actuel en ne touchant qu'aux fichiers syst&#232;me, ou a-t-on droit &#224; un formatage comme chez cro$oft? (ne rigolez pas, j'suis pas encore habitu&#233; )


----------



## Apca (22 Février 2007)

Poissondezil a dit:


> Au fait, quesiton d'angoissé Windowsien... la MÀJ vers Leopard conserve-t-elle les données du DD actuel en ne touchant qu'aux fichiers système, ou a-t-on droit à un formatage comme chez cro$oft? (ne rigolez pas, j'suis pas encore habitué )



Tu peux conserver tes données. Il n'est pas nécessaire de faire un formatage si tu veux !


----------



## Pouasson (22 Février 2007)

Ok, merci, c'est donc bien une "simple" mise &#224; jour ^^
Ahlala, c'est stressant de passer sur OSX apr&#232;s Windaube... on a plus rien &#224; faire  Pas d'antivirus, pas d'antimalware, pas de probl&#232;mes hard et software... rahhh o&#249; sont mes pilules?!


----------



## béber1 (22 Février 2007)

faut &#234;tre plus pr&#233;cis.
Pas de *simple* "Mise &#224; Jour" de 10.4 &#224; 10.5
voir ce post pour plus de d&#233;tails.

Comme te le conseille* Apca*, tu peux sauvegarder par pr&#233;caution tes donn&#233;es, soit sur *DVD* (si t'a beaucoup de donn&#233;es, au-del&#224; de 4,4go, il en faudra plusieurs...),
soit sur un autre *Disque dur* externe.

Je te conseille cette derni&#232;re solution.
Si t'es coinc&#233; financi&#232;rement prend en un en USB2, mais si tu le peux,_ (et il te servira SURTOUT si tu fait de la MAO)_ prend un disque dur rapide (7200tr/mn - 16Mo de cache) *en Firewire *.
Ce protocole est excellemment suport&#233; sur un Mac, sup&#233;rieur &#224; l'USB2 au point de pouvoir travailler sur un OS X install&#233; dessus sans ralentissement !
Sur mon Mini G4, il etait plus rapide que le disque dur interne en 7200tr/mn/ Mais c'&#233;tait en IDE/ATA alors que tu es en SATA...

Donc pour faire ta sauvegarde avant le passage &#224; Leopard, tu n'as qu'&#224; cloner enti&#232;rement ton DD interne sur ton DD externe par des utilitaires sp&#233;cialis&#233;s comme Super Duper! ou CCC (dont il existe depuis peu une version beta en Universal Binary, et donc compatible MacIntel).
C'est la meilleure mani&#232;re de sauvegarder car tu gardes TOUT : Mails, docs, photos, musiques, etc... dans un syst&#232;me alternatif qui peut servir de d&#233;pannage, et/ou de travail 
(Au pr&#233;alable dans ce cas, le DD doit comporter absolument une carte GUID. &#192; faire au moment du formatage du DD AVANT le clonage)

*Rappel pour le passage &#224; 10.5* :
-soit une clean Install _(on efface tout et on recommence (->Sauvegardes))_
-soit on gardes tout et on installe simplement le Nouveau syst&#232;me par l'Option *Archive & Install*(bouton "Option" au moment du choix du volume de destination lors de la proc&#233;dure d'install OS X :



_surtout pas la 1&#232;re option !_


----------



## samkookai (24 Février 2007)

Premier mac depuis juin dernier! depuis la sortie du Macbook! 
bonheur garantie depuis ! (à part qq c**** de chauffe et jaunissement! )
Photos aprés switch <=et home studio)


----------



## NightWalker (25 Février 2007)

Sympa ton studio... ton MB a l'air minuscule au milieu...


----------



## greggorynque (9 Mars 2007)

Ca y est, apres moultes peripethies, je l'ai, et j'avais oublié de venir poster ici...c'est un macbook 2Ghz 1Go, blanc (car je n'avais pas envie de payer la peinture a 200 )
(les photos arrivent si vous y tenez )

j'avais peur apres tous les problemes de Macbook qu'on peux voir ici d'avoir des problemes, mais ce n'est pas le cas, 0 pixels morts, pas de decollement, pas de chauffe eccessive, par contre une batterie pas aussi veloce que d'autres personnes, mais bon je dois laisser en permanance le bluetooth et l'airport activé, j'imagine donc que ca joue... (je vais me taper des voyages de bus interminables le mois prochain, je pourrais donc erifier chrono en main combien le macbook tiens seulement en lecture de film avec ecouteur, luminosité mini milliers de couleurs et coolbook si je l'achette d'ici la...
Bref jen'ai aucun probelem apparent si ce n'est ceux que j'ai eu avec la livraiosn de l'applestore qui a mis plus de 15 jours a me faire parvenir mon achat ce qui frole le scandale quand on sait qu'ils annoncent 24heures sur leur site...)

J'ai directement reinstaller moi meme le systeme sans les langues et les pilotes de 8 millions d'imprimantes (ils ont fumé ou quoi chez apple ?? ils doivent bien se douter qu'on a pas besoin de tout...) mais il pese encore son poids (il faut que je vire garageband)

a part un petit probleme lors de l'ouverture de firefox (dmg qui ne voulais pas si virer), je me suis effectivement rendu compte de la simplicité de l'utilisation du mac, pour etre franc, les premieres heures, j'ai meme eu l'impression de repartir en arriere de 10 ans tellement l'interface me paraissais basique et simplifiée,mais apres 2 jours je m'apercois que c'est plutot que la concurence (M...) est inutilement compliquée... Les soft s'installent plus vite et proprement, et j'adore surtout plus que tout les coins magiques (comment disent mes collocs) qui permettent de revenir au bureau instantanement ou de basculer entre fenetre... Idem les interfaces des programmes d'archi sont bien meilleurs que ce que je pensansais (j'avais peur de perdre de la place surtout sur le 13 pouces avec les palettes flottantes) et je trouve genial que justement dans la bascule des programmes, macox n'affiche que l'espace de travai lsans les palettes...
a propos d'ecran, il faut bien dire que l'ecran large pour le multitache c'est un petit bonheur, on peut garder tout une partie (a droite) pour afficher MSN (pardons adium) vlc ou itunes ou d'autres trucs tout en pouvant continuer a bosser sans problemes...

Idem pour les programes blindés de palettes ou le format 16/9 permet d'en caller un maximum sur les coté tout en gardant un 4/3 equivalent a un petit 12' mais entierement libre....(exemple photoshop (au hasard )

Le plus long maintenant va etre de transferer les fichiers de mon PC sur mon Mac en triant (et oui le disque dur de 80 on se sent a l'etroit quand meme... (d'ailleurs peut on l'utiliser sans probleme avec moins de 10 ou 5Go de libre ??)


Bref pour le moment je ne regrette en rien mon achat, j'espere seulement pouvoir installer autocad via crossover facilement  et sans probleme, et tout sera parfait...


----------



## béber1 (9 Mars 2007)

Bravo. 
Ne remplis pas trop ton disque dur, laisse au moins 10Go d'espace libre, car si tu n'as pas beaucoup de Ram, OS X va swapper sur le disque dur et selon les applis utilis&#233;es, &#231;a peut &#234;tre assez volumineux. Pense qu'avec 2Go de Ram sur mon 24", j'arrive avec Toshop et Painter &#224; 2/3Go de swap _(M&#233;moire virtuelle)_ en fin de journ&#233;e _(lourds fichiers il est vrai avec pas al d'historique...)_.

D'autre part si tu fais une copies d'un DVD de donn&#233;es, soit 4,4Go par Toast 8 par exemple _(le Nero sous Mac-payant)_, si tu n'as pas de graveur externe, les 4,4Go seront copi&#233;s dans un cach pour &#234;tre finalement graver sur un DVD-R vierge dans un second temps.
&#199;a fait... tout &#231;a.  

*Je me r&#233;p&#232;te* :
Bon conseil, prend un Disque dur externe en Firewire _(j'insiste sur le Firewire bien plus performant sur Mac que l'USB2, m&#234;meen 400...)_, formate-le en &#233;HFS+ Journalis&#233;"avant par Utilitaire de Disque _(/Applications/Utilitaires/...)_, et m&#234;me si tu ne gardes qu'un seul volume, va dans l'Onglet "*Partitionner*"-->*Options*--"Table Guid".
Tu pourras ainsi y cloner ton syst&#232;me par Super Duper! ou Carbon Copy Cloner et y placer tous tes documents. Tu programes une synchro avec Silver Keeper de Lacie (ou par Super Duper!-shareware) : &#231;a r&#232;gle du coup le probl&#232;me des sauvegardes, si fastidieuses &#224; faire sur CD ouDVD.


----------



## greggorynque (9 Mars 2007)

oui je comptais le faire, mais j'attend d'y voir clair dans mon compte en banque avant, c'est que ca coute cher ces bestioles 

Quand au disque dur libre, c'est ce que j'aurais fait naturellement, je connais TRES biens photoshop et ses fichiers temp (je suis mont&#233; a 36Go de fichiers temps sur mon PC fixe, j'ai compris pourquoi ca ramais ca moment la


----------



## NightWalker (9 Mars 2007)

Oui... mais sur ce fil, il faut poster des photos :hein:

comme son nom l'indique


----------



## Arlequin (13 Mars 2007)

Et voilà, j'ai sauté le cap "intel"

Quelques images du déballage, comme il se doit  



La bête: Mac mini Intel Core Duo "de base" 1.66GHz, combo drive, 512MoRam, DD 60Go

Pourquoi j'aime mac: une fois déballé, le mini était opérationnel en même pas dix minutes !!!! et totalement configuré !!!! (hors mises à jour de l'OS bien entendu)

Pourquoi un mini: pour pouvoir lire les cd iphoto de mes clients macs....chose quasi impossible sur un pc windows..... et le mettre à disposition de mes clients, au comptoir, afin de sélectionner leur photos à imprimer ! 

Voilà mon "mini" switch à moi d'aujourd'hui  

à +


----------



## davdenice (13 Mars 2007)

Ca y'est ! Après presque un an d'attente, et malgré les rumeurs d'un Macbook 15", j'ai switché aujourd'hui !!
Je suis trop content !!!  
Ceci est mon premier post avec mon Macbook black, je suis trop heureux de poster ici !! :love: 
Les photos ne vont pas tarder !!!


----------



## cerise8921 (13 Mars 2007)

Arlequin a dit:


> Pourquoi un mini: pour pouvoir lire les cd iphoto de mes clients macs....chose quasi impossible sur un pc windows..... et le mettre à disposition de mes clients, au comptoir, afin de sélectionner leur photos à imprimer !
> 
> Voilà mon "mini" switch à moi d'aujourd'hui
> 
> à +



Sans être indiscret, tu fais quoi comme boulot ??


----------



## Arlequin (13 Mars 2007)

cerise8921 a dit:


> Sans être indiscret, tu fais quoi comme boulot ??



j'ai un labo photo à Bxl.....

et, le mac étant "à la mode", je reçois de plus en plus de CD iphoto, dont la structure est exécrable à lire sur pc......

à +


----------



## cerise8921 (13 Mars 2007)

Oooo okok

Et tu ne penses pas, switcher de fa&#231;on personnel ??


EDIT : Ooooops d&#233;sol&#233;, je viens de voir ton profil, hihi ...


----------



## béber1 (13 Mars 2007)

Bravo *davdenice*. Alors quelles impressions...?


----------



## davdenice (13 Mars 2007)

béber1 a dit:


> Bravo *davdenice*. Alors quelles impressions...?



C'est tout simplement...terrible !
Encore plus facile d'utilisation que à quoi je m'attendais !
Il chauffe juste un peu les cuisses,cest tout 
Ultra silencieux, aucun bruit, pas de pixel mort, du bonheur :love: Mais je n'ai pas encore eu le temps de tout regarder, j'ai juste fait le tour des applications classiques tel mail, iTunes et Safari, auquel je préfère Firefox.

Les photos ne vont pas tarder.


----------



## NightWalker (13 Mars 2007)

Lezenfants... soyez gentilles de laisser ce fil pour les photos...


----------



## davdenice (13 Mars 2007)

:love:

Il est trop mimi mon chti Macbook


----------



## cerise8921 (13 Mars 2007)

Suberbe 

Bravo pour ton switch et amuse toi bien


----------



## CERDAN (13 Mars 2007)

super le macbook !!  bravo pour ton switch, j'adore le noir.


----------



## davdenice (13 Mars 2007)

Merci à vous ainsi qu'à tous les forumistes des sites Mac francophones qui m'ont donné envie de switcher


----------



## MaCinTof (19 Mars 2007)

Bravo et félicitations pour ton switch  Très prochainement le mien !


----------



## zestedorange (20 Mars 2007)

je ne comprendrai jamais comment &#231;a fonctionne tout &#231;a, mais bon si vous avez un peu de chance, vous verrez une vague photo avec tout le brol qui tra&#238;ne sur mon bureau, dont un immense &#233;cran &#224; c&#244;t&#233; du petit mini. Mini reli&#233; &#224; une pitite table de mix et &#224; un ampli, les baffles &#233;tant r&#233;partis aux quatres coins de ma chambre. Normalement, il y a un DD iom&#233;ga qui se glisse sous le mini, mais il est sur mon lit lol










edit : bon, la photo n'est visiblement pas visible...


----------



## CERDAN (20 Mars 2007)

Il faut que tu insers ta photo sur une page web puis tu l'a copie sur ton message. ( ou outil insertion image ). ( imageshack est pas mal )


----------



## Arlequin (20 Mars 2007)

zestedorange a dit:


> je ne comprendrai jamais comment ça fonctionne tout ça, mais bon si vous avez un peu de chance, vous verrez une vague photo avec tout le brol qui traîne sur mon bureau, dont un immense écran à côté du petit mini. Mini relié à une pitite table de mix et à un ampli, les baffles étant répartis aux quatres coins de ma chambre. Normalement, il y a un DD ioméga qui se glisse sous le mini, mais il est sur mon lit lol
> 
> 
> 
> ...





j'dis ça comme ça hein......


----------



## zestedorange (21 Mars 2007)

cela marche t'il?









[/URL][/IMG]



Bon c'est tout petit, mais c'est pour rendre le mini encore plus mini ihi


----------



## CERDAN (21 Mars 2007)

Le macmini s'insert tr&#232;s bien dans ton bureau.. f&#233;licitation !


----------



## béber1 (21 Mars 2007)

tu parles s'il s'inserre, on le voit presque pas...


----------



## cerise8921 (21 Mars 2007)

b&#233;ber1;4211669 a dit:
			
		

> tu parles s'il s'inserre, on le voit presque pas...




C'est pas faux ...


----------



## CERDAN (21 Mars 2007)

ben justement


----------



## roeunton (22 Mars 2007)

voici les photos de mon macbook pro reçu hier, et qui apres quelques difficultés pour le connecter sur ma neuf box, m'enchante...

Roeunton


----------



## davdenice (23 Mars 2007)

Bravo pour ton achat ! Il est superbe


----------



## knight2000 (23 Mars 2007)

Bon, bah voil&#224;, il est l&#224; !

[url=http://picasaweb.google.fr/jp.knight2000/MacBook]MacBook[/URL]

En mode charge, une fois fini, je me lance dans le monde de la pomme LoL


----------



## Anonyme (25 Mars 2007)

Très joli, amuse toi bien .


----------



## davdenice (25 Mars 2007)

C'est le même que le mien, qui va sur ses 15 jours  :love:


----------



## Tlab (27 Mars 2007)

Et voilà quelques photos d'un MB qui est déjà très utilisé 

http://picasaweb.google.com/thiebault.labeille/MacbookPhotos


----------



## kenell (27 Mars 2007)

on devrait cr&#233;er un club des blackbook users!!! avant de m'en acheter un, peu avait rapport&#233; des constats sur les mbs noirs, et ils se multiplient a pr&#233;sent...et dire que j'ai longuement h&#233;sit&#233;... quelle machine!


----------



## steevywonder (16 Avril 2007)

Bon pour moi pas de photos mais plutot une très longue attente, je dois attendre la fin août pour pouvoir commander mon iMac 20", 2Go Memoire, C2D 2,16Ghz,  250Go DD, carte graphique 256Mo, clavier & souris Bleutooth, iWork.

Imaginé ma souffrance et mon impatience, s'est sur août pour certain ses dans pas longtemp mais pour moi si, enfin bref j'ai quand même 2 question :

1 : Comment trouver vous la configuration, potable ou pas potable voir pitoyable (même si cher Apple rien n'ai pitoyable) ?

2 : Mes etude, art photographique et tous se qui va avec, vous me conseilé Aperture ou le nouveau Final Cut Pro 2 (dans les deux cas dévellopper si possible default, qualiter et pour le prix vous en faite pas si je vous les cîte ses deux la ses que j'ai mon budget)

Merci, Grazie, Danke, Thank you, Gracias, Obrigado ...


----------



## CERDAN (17 Avril 2007)

steevywonder a dit:


> Bon pour moi pas de photos mais plutot une tr&#232;s longue attente, je dois attendre la fin ao&#251;t pour pouvoir commander mon iMac 20", 2Go Memoire, C2D 2,16Ghz,  250Go DD, carte graphique 256Mo, clavier & souris Bleutooth, iWork.
> 
> Imagin&#233; ma souffrance et mon impatience, s'est sur ao&#251;t pour certain ses dans pas longtemp mais pour moi si, enfin bref j'ai quand m&#234;me 2 question :
> 
> ...



Je comprend ta souffrance pour l'attente, tu ne sera pas d&#233;&#231;u.
 1: La configuration est tr&#232;s potable.   2 Go est conseill&#233; ( m&#234;me si 1,5 Go reste tr&#232;s suffisant ). Le clavier et souris sans fil est important selon ton bureau. Carte graphique, ben seulement si tu fais des jeux, derni&#232;res g&#233;n&#233;rations, et pour d'autres logiciels types. iWork est un outil tr&#232;s stable et tr&#232;s interresant vus son prix qui est d&#233;risoir par rapport au contenu du CD .
2: quand tu dis art photographique, c'est photoshop ? retouche ? pr&#233;sentation ? vid&#233;o ?


----------



## steevywonder (17 Avril 2007)

CERDAN a dit:


> 2: quand tu dis art photographique, c'est photoshop ? retouche ? présentation ? vidéo ?


 
Ben quand je dis Art Photographique sa concerne tous la prise des pjotos et les mise en page, retouche, mise au point, etc donc voila et merci pour la réponse de configuration.
Merci pour ta comprhéenssion de ma souffrance


----------



## kriscus (18 Avril 2007)

Bonjour à tous !

Voilà une petite photo de mon nouveau poste de travail : Mac Pro (2x2,66 GHz, 2 Go RAM, HDD 250 Go + 160 Go, 7300GT) + écran LCD 30" Dell :







On ne voit pas le Mac Pro, étant sous le bureau  Si certains le souhaitent, je peux faire d'autres photos au besoin.

Pour le moment tout va bien, je viens de terminer l'installation (Configuration, installation de softs, importation de données, mails, etc). J'installerai sûrement Parallels Desktop ce week-end.

Je profite de ce message pour remercier tous ceux qui m'ont aidé à choisir ma config


----------



## bolide28 (18 Avril 2007)

bonjour a tous!
je suis un tout nouveau dans ce monde mac apres 15 ans de pc.
depuis maintenant 2 semaine que j'ai switcher et j'en suis tres heureux.
et tres serieusement,j'aurais du switcher avant.
ce que j'aime...c'est la faciliter de tiger alors que windows on passe par 50 detour avant d'arriver a ce qu'on veux.
jusqu'a maintenant les avantage a la pomme sont plus nombreux que celle de windows et croyer moi...j'ai bizouner longtemps sur windows.
aujourd'hui....on dirais que tout est facile et avec une tranquilliter d'esprit.
bon...tout ceci pour vous dire que je suis fier de mon switch mais..reste une chose a apprendre....comment vous poster ma photo....hihihi....la c'est un mystere et comme je commence a connaitre apple....je suis sur que c'est d'une simpliciter mais...je n'en connais pas l'existence encore...merci de m'aider et heureux d'etre parmis vous..


----------



## CERDAN (18 Avril 2007)

steevywonder a dit:


> Ben quand je dis Art Photographique sa concerne tous la prise des pjotos et les mise en page, retouche, mise au point, etc donc voila et merci pour la réponse de configuration.
> Merci pour ta comprhéenssion de ma souffrance



Final Cut Studio Pro est essentiellement fait pour la vidéo, donc pas beaucoup d'intérêt pour toi, Aperture et Photoshop me sembles les deux logiciels les plus "aboutis" pour toi. 
Photoshop faisant en premier lieu de la retouche photo et de la mise en page. Mais Aperture, je ne sais pas;( il faudrait vraiment savoir exactement ce que tu veux faire pour choisir, ou montre un de tes travaux  ).



kriscus a dit:


> Bonjour à tous !
> 
> Voilà une petite photo de mon nouveau poste de travail : Mac Pro (2x2,66 GHz, 2 Go RAM, HDD 250 Go + 160 Go, 7300GT) + écran LCD 30" Dell :
> 
> ...



Oui, envoie-nous une photo de ton MacPro, :love:  



bolide28 a dit:


> bonjour a tous!
> je suis un tout nouveau dans ce monde mac apres 15 ans de pc.
> depuis maintenant 2 semaine que j'ai switcher et j'en suis tres heureux.
> et tres serieusement,j'aurais du switcher avant.
> ...



Utilise ce lien :  http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/showthread.php?t=113163
Il t'aidera


----------



## Alfoo (19 Avril 2007)

kriscus a dit:


> Bonjour à tous !
> 
> Voilà une petite photo de mon nouveau poste de travail : Mac Pro (2x2,66 GHz, 2 Go RAM, HDD 250 Go + 160 Go, 7300GT) + écran LCD 30" Dell :
> 
> ...


 
c'est fou, mais j'ai l'impression que ton Ecran Dell fais la taille du mien, 24".


----------



## kriscus (19 Avril 2007)

Pourtant je confirme, c'est bien un 30"


----------



## iLight (25 Avril 2007)

steevywonder a dit:


> 2 : Mes etude, art photographique et tous se qui va avec, vous me conseilé Aperture ou le nouveau Final Cut Pro 2 (dans les deux cas dévellopper si possible default, qualiter et pour le prix vous en faite pas si je vous les cîte ses deux la ses que j'ai mon budget)



Regarde aussi Lightroom ..
Final Cut, pas dutout la meme chose, comme dit plus haut, c'est pour la video.

Ensuite, Photoshop pratiquement obligatoire, voir meme la Creative suite au complet (dépendent de tes besoins pour les autre apps.) de toutes facon, je crois que les rabais étudiant d'adobe sont assez substanciels ...

Et Aperture ou Lightroom, qui sont des catalogueur photo en plus de permettre des correction rapides des images (exposition, couleur, etc ...)


----------



## anneee (5 Mai 2007)

bonjour à tous

j'ai switché sur imac 20 au mois de février, mais j'avais gardé un pc portable sony au cas ou mon expérience se passe mal

mais ça n'a pas été le cas donc j'ai décidé de changer mon sony contre un macbook blanc

je suis donc maintenant 100% mac et heureux de l'être( sauf parallel sur macbook pour mes logiciels pro)

vous pouvez voir mes 2 machines ici

bonne journées à vous tous


----------



## CERDAN (5 Mai 2007)

belles photos et belle r&#233;slisation pour ton switch.


----------



## béné (5 Mai 2007)

anneee a dit:


> bonjour à tous
> 
> j'ai switché sur imac 20 au mois de février, mais j'avais gardé un pc portable sony au cas ou mon expérience se passe mal
> 
> ...




Quelle belle famille!!!
Bravo a toi!!!!


----------



## anneee (5 Mai 2007)

je vous remercie tous 

on m'aurait dit il y a six mois que je ferais le grand saut de cette manière je n'y aurais pas cru

comme quoi.........

bon we à tous


----------



## Herr_Bert (6 Mai 2007)

Cà y est, j'ai enfin franchi le pas.
Que du bonheur.


----------



## MamaCass (6 Mai 2007)

Bravo pour ton switch 

Sympa les photos :love:

Ah cet iMac....


----------



## béné (6 Mai 2007)

Herr_Bert a dit:


> C&#224; y est, j'ai enfin franchi le pas.
> Que du bonheur.
> 
> Rhhhhooo &#231;a donne envie de donner de donner un grand frere &#224; mon macbook tout &#231;a....:mouais:
> ...


----------



## anneee (6 Mai 2007)

félicitations pour ton switch, tu as vraiment une très belle machine


profites bien, c'est que du bonheur

bonne soirée


----------



## cerise8921 (6 Mai 2007)

Alala c'est claire que sa donne envie, il est tellement joli, ce "petit" iMac...

Allez bon switch a toi 

et Bravoo


----------



## LePsy (6 Mai 2007)

Désolé chez moi c'est le bordel...Je ne sais pas comment vous faites pour avoir des bureaux nickels:mouais: 
Bref un switch de plus!!!


----------



## béné (7 Mai 2007)

LePsy a dit:


> Désolé chez moi c'est le bordel...Je ne sais pas comment vous faites pour avoir des bureaux nickels:mouais:
> Bref un switch de plus!!!





Oui c'est vrai que cest un peu le b... Le Mac merite ce qu'il y a de mieux...!!!
Mais bravo pour ton switch tout de meme!!


----------



## MamaCass (7 Mai 2007)

B&#233;n&#233; :affraid: arr&#234;te de citer les photos  Ca alourdit la page


----------



## béné (7 Mai 2007)

MamaCass a dit:


> Béné :affraid: arrête de citer les photos  Ca alourdit la page



bien reçu


----------



## Anonyme (7 Mai 2007)

Edith alors .


----------



## béné (7 Mai 2007)

C0rentin a dit:


> Edith alors .



Comme le piaf?:love:


----------



## ubenu (8 Mai 2007)

Moi aussi, j ai passé le cap! Entre temps le imac G5 20" de ma soeur (en arrière plan) a été remplacé par un Imac intel 24".  Quelle belle famille! 
Vive le clique droit de la mighty, sa molette, exposé et toutes les subtilités qui font le mac!




 

 

 

​


----------



## CERDAN (8 Mai 2007)

ubenu a dit:


> Moi aussi, j ai passé le cap! Entre temps le imac G5 20" de ma soeur (en arrière plan) a été remplacé par un Imac intel 24".  Quelle belle famille!
> Vive le clique droit de la mighty, sa molette, exposé et toutes les subtilités qui font le mac!
> 
> 
> ...



COMME C'EST MAGNIFIQUE  :rateau:   !!! bravo pour ton switch !!!


----------



## béné (9 Mai 2007)

ubenu a dit:


> Moi aussi, j ai passé le cap! Entre temps le imac G5 20" de ma soeur (en arrière plan) a été remplacé par un Imac intel 24".  Quelle belle famille!
> Vive le clique droit de la mighty, sa molette, exposé et toutes les subtilités qui font le mac!​





Waoua...belle machine dis donc...
J'aurais deja craqué si la portabilité de mon bébé Macbook n'etait pas capitale pour moi!!!!!(et si les finances etaient en mesure de suivre )...
Felicitations!


----------



## aunisien (9 Mai 2007)

Bon voici une petite photo de mon tout nouveau, tout beau, Mac mini si diffcilement obtenu sur le refurb. Il ne me reste plus qu'à booster un peu sa méméoire et il sera parfait !
Je sais, on ne le voit pratiquement pas au milieu du foutoir, ok je vais ranger !


----------



## NightWalker (10 Mai 2007)

un gag à faire... enlève quelques CD et remplace les par le mini...


----------



## LePsy (10 Mai 2007)

lepilote a dit:


> Bon voici une petite photo de mon tout nouveau, tout beau, Mac mini si diffcilement obtenu sur le refurb. Il ne me reste plus qu'à booster un peu sa méméoire et il sera parfait !
> Je sais, on ne le voit pratiquement pas au milieu du foutoir, ok je vais ranger !


je vois qu'y a pas que sur mon bureau que c'est le foutoir  Ca me rassure


----------



## bafien (12 Mai 2007)

Salut,

Après un petit passage par la case présentation....
Je file sur le poste iSwitch pour vous montrer le résultat....
Mon bureau avant et après....


Donc voici mon bureau avant :





Et voici le même bureau après :





En tout cas très belle pièce cet iMac 20"

A+


----------



## anneee (12 Mai 2007)

bravo à toi, beau switch et crois moi le 20" c'est une super bécane

c'est fou comme un mac peut changer un bureau

encore toutes mes félicitations et bon we


----------



## béné (17 Mai 2007)

bafien a dit:


> Salut,
> 
> Après un petit passage par la case présentation....
> Je file sur le poste iSwitch pour vous montrer le résultat....
> Mon bureau avant et après....




Moi je repeindrai le bureau en blanc 
Sincerement felicitations pour ce beau switch (et le menage radical!!!!):love:


----------



## bafien (17 Mai 2007)

C'est du provisoire...
Je vais changer de bureau en fin d'année (avec l'appart qui va avec...)


----------



## béné (17 Mai 2007)

bafien a dit:


> C'est du provisoire...
> Je vais changer de bureau en fin d'année (avec l'appart qui va avec...)




rrrhooo changer son appart pour accueillir son mac...
Quelle preuve d'amour!!!!:love:   
La olaaaa pour toi!!!!!


YYYYAAAA......


----------



## hippo sulfite (18 Mai 2007)

Bonjour, après un à deux mois d'hésitations, direction le revendeur Apple le plus proche et retour "at home" avec une grosse boiboite contenant un iMac 20" 2,16 Ghz. dont la mission, qu'il semble avoir acceptée, est de remplacer un iMac G5 première génération.
Je sais ce n'est pas vraiment un switch mais tout de même le grand saut vers Intel.

Si vous avez un peu de temps, jetez un coup d'oeil aux photos.


----------



## MamaCass (18 Mai 2007)

Super mleroux 

Tu pourras nous dire si le changement de machine valait le coup 
Je pense que oui, niveau perfs, tu vas bien sentir la diff&#233;rence  :love:

Belles photos :style:


----------



## hippo sulfite (18 Mai 2007)

MamaCass a dit:


> Tu pourras nous dire si le changement de machine valait le coup
> Je pense que oui, niveau perfs, tu vas bien sentir la diff&#233;rence  :love:



Diff&#233;rence sensible de performances au niveau r&#233;action du syst&#232;me mais les applications : bof ! Il faut dire qu'il y en a peu qui soient UB ; j'utilise iLife, Photoshop element 3 (je sauterais la 4 pour la prochaine version UB) et Office 2004 alors restons   en attendant les &#233;volutions.

Par contre le changement, pour moi, c'est le bruit car mon G5, depuis l'&#233;t&#233; dernier, chauffait beaucoup et les ventilateurs &#233;taient tr&#232;s bruyant. Je ne parle pas des mises en veille intempestives.  
Les devis des SAV m'ont fait r&#233;fl&#233;chir et me diriger vers une nouvelle "bcane".   
PS pour MamaCass : "Tu devrais donner des points de r&#233;putations &#224; d'autres ....." alors Dsl. pour la r&#233;ciproque.


----------



## rigga (19 Mai 2007)

ey everybody!!

bon voila, après une longue absence sans mac... j'ai décidé d'y retourner. En effet mes premiers pas sur ordinateur c'était sur Shuffle Puck sur le mac de mon pere et je ne saurai pas dire quel model... Et puis est arrivé un nouveau mac et puis un jour un mac COULEUR. L'ultime revolution.

Puis, après une longue période de fidélité, l'engoument pour la pomme commençait à s'enliser et le maître de maison décida de passer sur PC (en 1999).

Ce fut la fin du regne du steve à la maison... jusqu'à la naissance de l'ipod où on revenait aux choses simples et tellement jolies.
De mon coté je commençais à faire pas mal de photoshop et de montage video, et le temps de changer de pc était venu... enfin de pc.. j'ai opté pour un mac.
Dans le meme temps mon pere s'est acheté un macbook puis ma petite soeur... 
et enfin moi.. imac 20" ... hiiiii so dam beautifull.
hélas étant en période d'exam je ne peux en profiter pleinement. D'ailleurs je devrais être en trian de bosser. Mais j'en avais assez de parcourir cette galerie sans montrer mon mac à moi 

pour l'instant mon mac et mon pc cohabite, le temps que j'effectue le transfert de données. Mais ça va ils s'entendent bien, hormis mon pc qui boot tout seul sans raison. Peut être pour montrer qu'il peut encore servir ou peut être parce qu'il a un faux contact mais bon c'est moins theatrale.


----------



## mc.brian (19 Mai 2007)

_*Tout ceci me donne extr&#234;mement envie, de plus, mon choix n'est pas encore fait entre macbook "normal" et macbook "pro" alors d'un c&#244;t&#233; vos photos me feront peut-&#234;tre d&#233;cid&#233; : Surtout le magnifique clavier r&#233;tro&#233;clair&#233; !!!
Votre d&#233;vou&#233; MAC Brian

PS : Il me semble qu'il y a de plus en plus de switch ces temps-ci ?
*_


----------



## béné (19 Mai 2007)

rigga a dit:


> ey everybody!!
> 
> bon voila, après une longue absence sans mac... j'ai décidé d'y retourner. En effet mes premiers pas sur ordinateur c'était sur Shuffle Puck sur le mac de mon pere et je ne saurai pas dire quel model... Et puis est arrivé un nouveau mac et puis un jour un mac COULEUR. L'ultime revolution.
> 
> ...




Le mac va t il mettre le PC K.O?!!en combien de rounds?!!
Bouge po, je cherche ma biere et mon hotdog pour assister au spectacle!!!:love:


----------



## figaro (21 Mai 2007)

lol, c'est qu'elle se démene la petite boite pour garder sa place, mais je me fais pas de soucis pour l'iMac, il va sûrement l'écraser sans problème


----------



## ivan2708 (22 Mai 2007)

Tous ces switchs, ca fait vraiment envie!


----------



## nicoetmath (25 Mai 2007)

Bonjour à tous !

Je me pésente, nico, nouveau venu dans le monde mac depuis le 23 mai. J'ai un MacBook 2,16GHz acheté sur l'Apple Store avec un petit adaptateur VGA. 

Ca fait environ un mois que je viens sur le site et surtout sur le forum pour m'imprégner du mac mais je dois dire que ce fut bien un saut !  
Le passage d'XP à OS X m'a perturbé mais ça y est, je commence à comprendre la philosophie du truc. Je crois qu'il faut s'habituer à la simplicité 

Je tiens à remercier au passage tous les membres du forum qui, de par leurs posts, permettent de répondre à beaucoup de mes questions mais il reste quelques petites épines dans le pieds que je vais tacher de retirer rapidement ...


Bonne soirée

Voici quelques photos du Mac


----------



## hippo sulfite (25 Mai 2007)

chouettes photos et félicitations: tu as fait un grand pas dans lla compréhension de Mac OS X : *la simplicité*. Partant de là, tu devrais t'y mettre rapidement.


----------



## Anonyme (26 Mai 2007)

Joli et bon amusement sur ton nouveau mac .


----------



## BlackKho (27 Mai 2007)

Bon, c'est &#224; mon tour! 

Avant, j'&#233;tais sur Windows avec un MSI S270 (ultraportable) avec processeur &#224; 1,6 GHz, 512 Mo de Ram, DD de 80 Go...le tout faisait tourner p&#233;niblement XP...j'ai eu &#224; peu pr&#232;s un an apr&#232;s mon acquisition un probl&#232;me disque dur, il a &#233;t&#233; chang&#233; mais toutes mes donn&#233;es ont &#233;t&#233; perdues, dont un nombre important de photos, depuis ce jour, je n'avais qu'une id&#233;e en t&#234;te: passer chez Apple!

C'est maintenant chose faite, et je regrette de ne pas avoir os&#233; avant! D&#233;sol&#233; pour la qualit&#233; des photos, faites avec mon t&#233;l&#233;phone portable!

Voil&#224; les photos: 










Une derni&#232;re photo, avec toute la White Family: 





En tout cas, un grand merci &#224; toutes celles et ceux qui m'ont accord&#233; un peu de leur temps, &#231;a fait vraiment plaisir de faire partie de la communaut&#233;!

Bonne fin de dimanche &#224; toutes et &#224; tous  !


----------



## hippo sulfite (27 Mai 2007)

BlackKho a dit:


> Bon, c'est &#224; mon tour!
> 
> Avant, j'&#233;tais sur Windows avec un MSI S270 (ultraportable) avec processeur &#224; 1,6 GHz, 512 Mo de Ram, DD de 80 Go...le tout faisait tourner p&#233;niblement XP...j'ai eu &#224; peu pr&#232;s un an apr&#232;s mon acquisition un probl&#232;me disque dur, il a &#233;t&#233; chang&#233; mais toutes mes donn&#233;es ont &#233;t&#233; perdues, dont un nombre important de photos, depuis ce jour, je n'avais qu'une id&#233;e en t&#234;te: passer chez Apple!



F&#233;licitations.  

Par contre n'oublie pas que la m&#233;saventure qui t'est arriv&#233;e peut aussi t'arriver avec un Mac. Les disques durs sont des &#233;l&#233;ments fragiles de la cha&#238;ne informatique, alors fais r&#233;guli&#232;rement des sauvegardes de tes donn&#233;es sur des supports externes (Disque durs, DVDs ou autre).


----------



## BlackKho (27 Mai 2007)

Ouais, c'est pour cela que dès que j'ai récupéré mon pc portable, j'ai acheté un DD externe!

Bonne soirée à tous!


----------



## béné (28 Mai 2007)

BlackKho a dit:


> Une dernière photo, avec toute la White Family:
> 
> !



Mais où qu'il est l'Ipod?!!!!
Je plaisante...tres belle photo de famille...
Bravo pour ce switch...tu ne seras pas déçu par cette belle acquiqition qu'est le Macbook!!


----------



## BlackKho (28 Mai 2007)

béné a dit:


> Mais où qu'il est l'Ipod?!!!!



Je sais, il manque l'Ipod, c'est le prochain appareil que je vais acheter je pense, mais comme je pars en Chine dans 2 semaines, j'essaie de ne pas trop dépenser...


----------



## greggorynque (28 Mai 2007)

Surtout que tu a interet a l'acheter la bas, les prix tombent du camion avec les composants souvent


----------



## etudiant69 (29 Mai 2007)

BlackKho a dit:


> Bon, c'est &#224; mon tour!
> 
> Avant, j'&#233;tais sur Windows avec un MSI S270 (ultraportable) avec processeur &#224; 1,6 GHz, 512 Mo de Ram, DD de 80 Go...le tout faisait tourner p&#233;niblement XP...j'ai eu &#224; peu pr&#232;s un an apr&#232;s mon acquisition un probl&#232;me disque dur, il a &#233;t&#233; chang&#233; mais toutes mes donn&#233;es ont &#233;t&#233; perdues, dont un nombre important de photos, depuis ce jour, je n'avais qu'une id&#233;e en t&#234;te: passer chez Apple!
> 
> ...


PSPWare, iPSP


----------



## BlackKho (29 Mai 2007)

Merci pour les liens...


----------



## figaro (30 Mai 2007)

Salut à tous !

A mon tour d'exposer ma galerie de switch 

C'est un Macbook noir 2,16 Ghz bientôt gonflé à 2go de ram.

J'ai crée un petit site avec iWeb (bon ne critiquez pas, je suis encore novice lol)

http://figaga.free.fr/mon_switch/Photos.html

Je suis vraiment heureux, c'est mon premier portable et je suis fier et ravi que ce soit un Mac. Cela fait un moment que le monde Mac m'attire de loin et je suis content de m'y être intéressé de plus prêt !

A bientôt et merci à la communauté !


----------



## knight2000 (30 Mai 2007)

Excellent Figaro, belle bécane.
Bravo pour le switch, merci pour les photos


----------



## Dila (31 Mai 2007)

Salut à toutes et tous!!!

Apres quelques mois d'attente (gestation du compte bancaire oblige !!!), j'ai l'honneur de vous annoncer que mon iMac 20 pouces Core Duo a un petit frère nommé "MacBook White Core2 Duo 2GHz"(c'est pas un peu long comme prénom ?)

Le petit se porte bien et a déjà englouti quelques gigas de données musicales et de videos.
Il va bientot lui pousser 2 barettes memoires de 1Go chacune (achetées a bon prix chez MacWay) et  pourra ainsi s'epanouir librement.

Les photos du nouveau venu viendront bientot: en effet, je déménage demain et je ne sais plus dans quel carton j'ai mis l'appareil photo....

Amicalement,

Dila

P.S.: Merci à "Maman" Apple et a "Papy" Steeve pour ce petit bijou.


----------



## anneee (31 Mai 2007)

Dila a dit:


> Salut à toutes et tous!!!
> Les photos du nouveau venu viendront bientot: en effet, je déménage demain et je ne sais plus dans quel carton j'ai mis l'appareil photo....
> 
> Amicalement,
> ...



on est impatient de voir ça, ils sont tellement classe ces macbooks

profites bien de ton petit dernier


----------



## béné (1 Juin 2007)

figaro a dit:


> Salut à tous !
> 
> A mon tour d'exposer ma galerie de switch
> 
> ...





Bien joué figaga...bravo pour ton switch!!!


----------



## Bobow_Danceur (1 Juin 2007)

Voil&#224; la photo de mon switch .
Il a un mois mais vient tout juste de se terminer avec l'achat de ce bureau et du papyrus .

Voil&#224; voil&#224;.
Merci &#224; la communaut&#233; pour ses conseils.

(en priant pour que ma manip d'insertion d'image fonctionne)

edit : bon, &#231;a marche pas 
Je mets le lien.


----------



## Anonyme (1 Juin 2007)

Qu'est-ce que c'est beau les HLM .


----------



## BlackKho (1 Juin 2007)

Sympa le bureau!


----------



## béné (2 Juin 2007)

Bobow_Danceur a dit:


> Voilà la photo de mon switch .
> Il a un mois mais vient tout juste de se terminer avec l'achat de ce bureau et du papyrus .
> 
> Voilà voilà.
> ...




yeah pas mal...ton bureau doit etre mega lumineux..mais dis don ya des oliviers et des pins parasols (ou laors j'ai encore trop bu?!!)....dans le sud?!
C'est donc un southswitch.... 
Bravo a toi....


----------



## CERDAN (3 Juin 2007)

Je crois qu'il vient de Rennes


----------



## Bobow_Danceur (3 Juin 2007)

Exact.
Plein centre de Rennes, ya un micro climat qui fait qu'il ne pleut que six jours sur sept . Du coup on peut planter des pins sans aucuuuuuns problèmes.

Et oui.
Tu as trop bu .


----------



## Pennes (4 Juin 2007)

Voila, moi j'ai switché la semaine passé. Comme j'avais encore un petit doute et peu de finances je me suis pris le mac mini de base avec kit clavier plus souris. 

Je m'amuse comme un fou, Mac Os X est vraiment génial... Maintenant que j'y suis, j'y reste !!  

Sinon, beaucoup de rapidité de la part d'apple, commander dimanche soir par virement, reçu le mercredi matin !

Mais premiers achats seront sans doute un DD externe et une eyeTV hybride.

Merci encore pour tous vos conseils qui m'ont fait revenir du côté obscure !


----------



## bafien (4 Juin 2007)

BRAVO pour ce switch...
Si tes finances ne sont pas trop dans le rouge, sauvegarde sur CD et prend un écran de plus grande taille et pourquoi pas panoramique.....
A bientôt dans le forum...


----------



## MamaCass (4 Juin 2007)

Pennes a dit:


> Voila, moi j'ai switché la semaine passé. Comme j'avais encore un petit doute et peu de finances je me suis pris le mac mini de base avec kit clavier plus souris.
> 
> Je m'amuse comme un fou, Mac Os X est vraiment génial... Maintenant que j'y suis, j'y reste !!
> 
> ...



Bravo pour ton achat   et bienvenue sur Mac OS X :love:


----------



## figaro (4 Juin 2007)

Merci Béné et Knight2000 pour vos encouragement 

Bobow_Danceur, il est classe ton bureau ! Très jolie

Bravo pour ton switch Pennes et bienvenue dans la communauté, je suis sûr que tu vas adorer tes premiers pas sur le mini et que lorsque les finances iront mieux et que tu en auras le besoin tu prendras un iMac ou le successeur du mac mini


----------



## Bobow_Danceur (4 Juin 2007)

D'ailleurs si ça intéresse du monde, mon bureau est disponible chez Fly pour la fluette somme de 50 euros.


----------



## knight2000 (4 Juin 2007)

figaro a dit:


> Merci B&#233;n&#233; et Knight2000 pour vos encouragement



Pas de quoi, la communaut&#233; MacG&#233; en a fait autant pour moi, c'est gr&#226;ce &#224; eux et leurs bons conseils 
que j'ai d&#233;cid&#233; de franchir le cap... chose que je ne regrette absolument pas


----------



## Pennes (4 Juin 2007)

Merci &#224; tous pour cet acceuil..  A mon avis, mon prochain achat sera la Eyetv... ca manque de ne pas avoir la t&#233;l&#233; en arri&#232;re plan !   
 Surtout Roland Garros...

Et mon prochain mac sera sans doute un portable, mais surement pas avant 2 ans...

Edit : Au fait, super bien fait les tutos sur rhinos-mac, ca aide bien &#224; piger le truc...


----------



## dambo (4 Juin 2007)

Bobow_Danceur a dit:


> D'ailleurs si ça intéresse du monde, mon bureau est disponible chez Fly pour la fluette somme de 50 euros.


Héhé  moi il arrive demain mon mac ! 2 macs à l'IGR ! ça va switcher dans toute la promo lol 

les photos arrivent demain


----------



## dmo95 (4 Juin 2007)

Bonsoir,

Aie aie aie, je craque ... j'ai passé commande le 27/05 et toujours rien si ce n'est la facture que je viens de recevoir aujourd'hui par la poste. 
Pourquoi ne la font-il pas parvenir avec le colis ? Un frais d'envoi suplémentaire pour chaque commande de mac ... ils pourraient faire plus d'économie chez Apple !!

Je vous metterais des petites photos, bien que vous sachiez tous comment est le MB blanc  mais bon ca sera pour m'auto-satisfaire !! :love::love:

Ps : Si je peu déconseiller une chose au futur switcher c'est bien de prendre une config sur mesure sur l'Apple Store :rateau::rateau:


----------



## Bobow_Danceur (5 Juin 2007)

H&#233;h&#233;
Et bien alors, ces photooooos ? 

Comment &#231;a il est trop t&#244;t ?

Bon...
En tout cas oui, on va devoir demander de l'argent &#224; Apple pour avoir conquis (&#231;a ne fait aucun doute, nous allons le conqu&#233;rir) l'IGR =). Je me sentirais moins seul en tout cas si on est deux en amphi avec des macs.

Bonne r&#233;ception .


----------



## azerty_one (5 Juin 2007)

[FONT=&quot]Salut à tous !!!

Je suis nouveau sur ce forum...

Je vous raconte brièvement mon histoire. [/FONT]
 [FONT=&quot]Cette année, jai effectué un stage  au sein dun service info et il ny avait que du MAC. Obligé de my mettre, je suis tombé sous le charme et J'ai la ferme intention de switcher d'ici peu de temps (en fait, j'attends la sortie de Léopard) et j'aurais aimé que l'on me conseil.

Je fais principalement du développement d'appli et un peu de montage vidéo (pour le reste, la routine...)

Imac 20'' ou MBP 15''[/FONT]


----------



## milize (5 Juin 2007)

azerty_one a dit:


> [FONT=&quot]Salut à tous !!!
> 
> Je suis nouveau sur ce forum...
> 
> ...



 ça dépend vraiment de l'utilisation que tu veux en faire. Pr ma part il faut tjrs que je bouge et j'aime bosser ds des endroits différents où je me sens bien dc je te conseillerai le mbp qui est magnifique!et qui fait bien envie! mais si tu es du genre à rester à ton bureau un portable ne te servira pas dc autant prendre un imac :love:  tout est une affaire de goût


----------



## Arlequin (5 Juin 2007)

azerty_one a dit:


> [FONT=&quot]Salut &#224; tous !!!
> 
> Je suis nouveau sur ce forum...[/FONT]'


 


milize a dit:


> ......


 
h&#233; les ptits loups... en attendant vos photos, les pr&#233;sentations c'est par ici  et les conseils switch par l&#224;


----------



## milize (5 Juin 2007)

Arlequin a dit:


> hé les ptits loups... en attendant vos photos, les présentations c'est par ici  et les conseils switch par là



 la présentation c'est fait! les conseils switch aussi  et j'ai fais les photos ça arrive


----------



## Dila (6 Juin 2007)

Salut a toutes et tous!!

Comme promis, voici la photo du petit dernier: MacBook 2Ghz Blanc:

http://adil.sassa.free.fr/Mac Family.jpg

C'est pas mignon, tout ça!!

Cordialement,

Dila


----------



## Anonyme (6 Juin 2007)

Cajole le bien !


----------



## MamaCass (6 Juin 2007)

Dila a dit:


> Salut a toutes et tous!!
> 
> Comme promis, voici la photo du petit dernier: MacBook 2Ghz Blanc:
> 
> ...



Belle petite famille


----------



## Dila (6 Juin 2007)

Merci C0rentin et MamaCass!!

C'est un réel plaisir de travailler avec ma petite famille !!

Merci à toi MamaCass pour les tutoriaux bien utiles et très bien présentés (même si parfois on sent une petite hésitation dans la voix...)

A ce propos, quel logiciel utilises-tu pour faire les vidéos de démonstration?

Cordialement,

Dila


----------



## knight2000 (6 Juin 2007)

Dila a dit:


> Salut a toutes et tous!!
> 
> Comme promis, voici la photo du petit dernier: MacBook 2Ghz Blanc:
> 
> ...



Euh... bah... magnifique


----------



## CERDAN (7 Juin 2007)

Dila a dit:


> Salut a toutes et tous!!
> 
> Comme promis, voici la photo du petit dernier: MacBook 2Ghz Blanc:
> 
> ...



Que de blanc !


----------



## jahrom (7 Juin 2007)

A part le rideau, c'est beau.


----------



## lex-icon (7 Juin 2007)

voici mon macbook
dans son milieu, le bureau bordélique . avec son ami iPod. désolé pour la qualité de la photo c'est pris avec mon portable (transfert par bluetooth nickel)


----------



## Pennes (7 Juin 2007)

Bienvenue ! Très joli switch(?)...

c'est vrai qu'il donne pas mal en noir le mb !

Te reste plus qu'a peindre le fil de l'ipod en noir...


----------



## julrou 15 (7 Juin 2007)

Oh un MacBook noir, le même que le mien ! 

Je vois que toi aussi, au début, il y avait quelques traces sur le trackpad. En fait c'est apparemment normal les premiers temps, maintenant je n'ai plus aucune trace.


----------



## silos (7 Juin 2007)

J'en profite pour, enfin envoyer les photos de mon switch.


----------



## julrou 15 (7 Juin 2007)

silos a dit:


> J'en profite pour, enfin envoyer les photos de mon switch.




Il est beau ce Cinema Display !


Et les JBL à côté sont tout simplement énormes (trop belles aussi :love.


----------



## elub88 (7 Juin 2007)

julrou 15 a dit:


> Il est beau ce Cinema Display !
> 
> 
> Et les JBL à côté sont tout simplement énormes (trop belles aussi :love.



moi j'aurais dis qu'elles sont tout simplement petite


----------



## milize (7 Juin 2007)

J'ai mis le temps mais après 6h d'exams aujourd'hui j'ai pensé à vous quand même

enjoy 

au fait dsl pr la qualité j'ai pas d'apn je les ai faite avec mon portable :love:


----------



## milize (7 Juin 2007)

:hein: pourquoi il veut pas me prendre mes photos ouiiiiiiiiiinnnnnn je les ai réduit à fond pourtant...

j'ai ze poisse aujourd'hui


----------



## milize (7 Juin 2007)

j'ai mis les principales

dsl pr le boxon je suis trop fatiguée aujourd'hui :rose:

merci à mamacass pour son site


----------



## Gz' (7 Juin 2007)

ahh enfin 
T'en as de la chance, j'attends toujours le mien avec impatience ! je vais devoir faire voler les photos des que j'ai tout ce beau monde !


----------



## Anonyme (8 Juin 2007)

silos a dit:


> J'en profite pour, enfin envoyer les photos de mon switch.



Sublime, ils avaient quand même plus de gueule les anciens CD !


----------



## Eric27 (9 Juin 2007)

Nouveau MacBook Pro reçu hier :


----------



## NightWalker (9 Juin 2007)

Tu ne peux pas réduire la taille de tes photos ? elles sont importantes...


----------



## milize (9 Juin 2007)

trop beau le mbp ce sera mon choix dans quelques années:love:


----------



## Gz' (10 Juin 2007)

Ouaip, c'est vraiment une belle machine mais on va attendre de travailler et d'en avoir l'utilité


----------



## elub88 (10 Juin 2007)

c'est le nouveau mbp 15" avec ecran led?


----------



## Eric27 (10 Juin 2007)

elub88 a dit:


> c'est le nouveau mbp 15" avec ecran led?



oui c'est bien le nouveau modèle, je l'ai eu aussi rapidement parce que je l'ai commandé dans un mac store, il aurait du arrivé mardi mais il est arrivé vendredi. :love:


----------



## lagouge (10 Juin 2007)

Bonjour , je viens de déballer mon iMac  24 pouces full option offert par ma maman à la fnac. ( processeeur 2,33, 7600 gt 2 Go ram...).

Le voici fraichement sorti du carton.


----------



## Pennes (10 Juin 2007)

Superbe !   

Qu'est-ce que j'aimerai avoir une maman comme ca... :rateau:


----------



## Souvaroff (10 Juin 2007)

Eric27 a dit:


> 3e photo ]




Tu as du vraiment etre exité pour prendre une photo floue comme ca!
Tu dansais autour ou quoi?


----------



## knight2000 (11 Juin 2007)

Que dire lagouge, &#224; part que il est vraiment magnifique


----------



## lagouge (11 Juin 2007)

knight2000 a dit:


> Que dire lagouge, à part que il est vraiment magnifique



merci:rose:


----------



## Gz' (12 Juin 2007)

Désolé pour la qualité des photos, mais j'ai pas mieux


----------



## milize (12 Juin 2007)

très beau macbook!!!! ça vallait le coup d'attendre :love:


----------



## Gz' (12 Juin 2007)

ouais, c'est clair, c'est une super machine, réactif, bien concue bref, tres loin d'être decu


----------



## lordnicolas! (16 Juin 2007)

Ettttt voila :


----------



## lordnicolas! (16 Juin 2007)




----------



## CERDAN (16 Juin 2007)

c'est quoi ce tapis de souris ?  

joli


----------



## benkenobi (16 Juin 2007)

CERDAN a dit:


> c'est quoi ce tapis de souris ?
> 
> joli



Si, si c'est une très bonne société qui fait ça. Ils sont très forts (en tapis de souris).


----------



## anneee (17 Juin 2007)

génial ton imac, vraiment une belle bête, et puis félicitations pour tes photos 

profites bien de ta belle machine


----------



## greggorynque (17 Juin 2007)

tiens juste pour signaler que ma soeur s'est egalement achet&#233; un macbook.... Elle a trouv&#233; l'ancien modele d'entr&#233;e de gamme a 900 a la fnac avec un DD de 120Go en firewire offert...

Elle le pasera a 1 Go quand j'aurais pass&#233; les 2 

Toujours est il que pour une fille qui y connais rien, je l'ai surprise entrain d'encoder et tagger manuellement tous ces CD avec un simplicit&#233; deconcertante

Bref, visiblement elle s'y aclimate encore plus vite que cela l'a &#233;t&#233; pour moi (j'&#233;tais probablement trop habitu&#233; a windows) c'est assez bluffant...

Heureusement que j'etais la pour lui enlever garage band, le chinois traditionnel et le pilots d'imprimante car par contre car 60 Go, c'est pas non plus la fete....



Eventuellement je mettrais une photo de nos 2 pommes un jours mais j'ai pas mal la flemme dsl


----------



## philann (17 Juin 2007)

*h&#233;h&#233; 
*


*enfin la pomme se rallume chez moi ap mort subite de mon vieux macbook!!
*


*Deux d&#233;fauts: tr&#232;s salissant ms para&#238;t que le noir c'est pire  ...et surtout le ventilo d&#233;colle parfois genre avion &#224; r&#233;action (en tout cas en comparaison de l'ibook):mouais:.
*





*Mais &#224; part &#231;a il est superbe!! L'&#233;cran idem alors que j'avais super peur du 13"!!! Suis super contente!!!!:love:
Le seul regret....c'est que ce ne soit pas un vrai switch
*


----------



## Pennes (17 Juin 2007)

Magnifique  

Y'a pas à dire, c'est beau un mac !!

​


----------



## anneee (17 Juin 2007)

bravo pour tes photos, il est vraiment beau ce tit macbook  

félicitations


----------



## elub88 (17 Juin 2007)

tu fais quoi avec ton macbook pour que les ventilo tourne au point de les entendre? car depuis hier que je l'ai (le macbook) je ne les ai pas du tout entendu


----------



## figaro (17 Juin 2007)

Salut tout le monde !

J'étais tellement excité de mon nouveau MBP 15" (ecran LED modèle de base) que j'ai posté partout sauf ici ! Voilà le site de mon switch !

http://figaga.free.fr/switch_mbp

A bientôt


----------



## philann (17 Juin 2007)

merci merci
elub88: précisément je ne fais pas grand chose si ce n'est internet, Neooffice, parfois, iphoto et itunes...bref pas de photoshop...
Mais je suis peut-être trop influencée par mon ibook qui était si silencieux que tu ne pouvais pas savoir à l'oreille s'il était allumé!!
Mais sinon, vraiment génial...et j'avais oublié...le clavier tout doux et SILENCIEUX par rapport à l'ibook (bon d'acc j'arrête les comparaisons!!!)


----------



## L'Ornithorynque (18 Juin 2007)

lordnicolas! a dit:


> Ettttt voila :
> 
> Photo iMac



Félicitation à LordNicolas pour son super Nabaztag avec oreilles à rayures !
:love::love::love:

Tu l'as programmé pour faire quelles tâches ? :rateau::rateau:


----------



## lordnicolas! (20 Juin 2007)

L'Ornithorynque a dit:


> Félicitation à LordNicolas pour son super Nabaztag avec oreilles à rayures !
> :love::love::love:
> 
> Tu l'as programmé pour faire quelles tâches ? :rateau::rateau:


 
Ohhhh le GEEK !!!

Arf, il me donne la méteo les infos et il est accouplé avec celui de mon beauf qui est a Seattle (chez microsoft, d'ou le tapis de souris)


----------



## figaro (20 Juin 2007)

lordnicolas! a dit:


> Ohhhh le GEEK !!!
> 
> Arf, il me donne la méteo les infos et il est accouplé avec celui de mon beauf qui est a Seattle (chez microsoft, d'ou le tapis de souris)



lol je l'avais pas remarqué derriere ton magnifique iMac ! Tu l'apprécies beaucoup ? Tu le conseilles ?

Car je me suis dit que ça pourrait être une idée de cadeau pour ma chérie à la st valentin ou pour noël !


----------



## lordnicolas! (21 Juin 2007)

figaro a dit:


> lol je l'avais pas remarqué derriere ton magnifique iMac ! Tu l'apprécies beaucoup ? Tu le conseilles ?
> 
> Car je me suis dit que ça pourrait être une idée de cadeau pour ma chérie à la st valentin ou pour noël !


 
Bin c'est un gadget tres chouette !
Sa sert à rien donc c'est indispensable !
Moi c'est ma fiancé qui me l'a offert en octobre dernier.
Bon le prix a augmenté mais depuis c'est la nouvelle génération de nabaztag.
Tu peux lui demandé oralement des truc, et il peux lire des livres (quand les livres sont équipé de la puce dont j'ai oublié le nom lol, et qui doit devenir un standart dans les année à venir)
Et ils ont un nombril !


----------



## MaCinTof (22 Juin 2007)

Bobow_Danceur a dit:


> Voilà la photo de mon switch .
> Il a un mois mais vient tout juste de se terminer avec l'achat de ce bureau et du papyrus .
> 
> Voilà voilà.
> ...



Salut, où as tu eu ce papyrus stp , J'en cherche un depuis longtemps sur le NET mais impossible !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## figaro (22 Juin 2007)

lordnicolas! a dit:


> Bin c'est un gadget tres chouette !
> Sa sert à rien donc c'est indispensable !
> Moi c'est ma fiancé qui me l'a offert en octobre dernier.
> Bon le prix a augmenté mais depuis c'est la nouvelle génération de nabaztag.
> ...



Génial, j'ai trouvé mon prochain cadeau de st valentin ou d'anniversaire .

Merci pour les infos !

Désolé aux modos pour le HS !


----------



## lordnicolas! (23 Juin 2007)

MaCinTof a dit:


> Salut, où as tu eu ce papyrus stp , J'en cherche un depuis longtemps sur le NET mais impossible !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



Tu vas jamais chez Ikea ?


----------



## MaCinTof (23 Juin 2007)

là où j'habite, ikéa c'est très loin tu vois


----------



## etudiant69 (24 Juin 2007)

MaCinTof a dit:


> là où j'habite, ikéa c'est très loin tu vois


Ben tu  aurais pu le mentionner dans ton profil, ou l'indiquer sur googlemap


----------



## NightWalker (24 Juin 2007)

Youhoooo... je veux des photos... vous avez des MP aussi.


----------



## clochelune (25 Juin 2007)

lordnicolas! a dit:


> Bin c'est un gadget tres chouette !
> Sa sert &#224; rien donc c'est indispensable !
> Moi c'est ma fianc&#233; qui me l'a offert en octobre dernier.
> Bon le prix a augment&#233; mais depuis c'est la nouvelle g&#233;n&#233;ration de nabaztag.
> ...



eh Figaro, &#231;a c'est une id&#233;e cadeau sympa &#224; faire &#224; ta ch&#233;rie!
j'avoue que moi aussi j'ai souvent l'envie de m'offrir ce petit lapin blanc qui ne sert &#224; rien mais justement ;-)
ma soeur est la premi&#232;re &#224; m'en avoir parl&#233;, elle l'avait vu chez des amis et a sembl&#233; int&#233;ress&#233;e! donc je crois que &#231;a peut bien plaire aux filles ;-)

si tu le lui offres, tu nous raconteras!! je suis int&#233;ress&#233;e (mais bon, je ne vais pas acheter tout ce qui m'int&#233;resse sinon!)

j'avais vu que c'&#233;tait pas si &#233;vident &#224; configurer, si y'a des retours l&#224;-dessus!

bravo pour toutes vos photos!


----------



## clochelune (25 Juin 2007)

MaCinTof a dit:


> Salut, où as tu eu ce papyrus stp , J'en cherche un depuis longtemps sur le NET mais impossible !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



en effet, super papyrus accompagné de petites bougies, ça apporte un côté zen ;-)
mais la vue de chez toi semble pas mal elle aussi!
ton MacBook est bien servi


----------



## lordnicolas! (27 Juin 2007)

clochelune a dit:


> j'avais vu que c'était pas si évident à configurer, si y'a des retours là-dessus!


 
Bin la premiere fois, pour le mettre sur wifi, tu doit mettre le lapin en ad-hoc, tu t'y connecte et tu lui entres toutes les info de ta connexion xifi (nom, clé, cryptage etc)
Et apres tu le reboot et voila. 
Mais apres c'est simple a dire, mais faut pas etre ingénieur en informatique


----------



## clochelune (27 Juin 2007)

lordnicolas! a dit:


> Bin la premiere fois, pour le mettre sur wifi, tu doit mettre le lapin en ad-hoc, tu t'y connecte et tu lui entres toutes les info de ta connexion xifi (nom, clé, cryptage etc)
> Et apres tu le reboot et voila.
> Mais apres c'est simple a dire, mais faut pas etre ingénieur en informatique



merci! ça ne semble pas si sorcier que ça!


----------



## jahrom (27 Juin 2007)

NightWalker a dit:


> Youhoooo... je veux des photos... vous avez des MP aussi.



Oh la crampe !


----------



## NightWalker (28 Juin 2007)

Dites tout le monde, ce fil a été ouvert pour poster les photos de switch. Pour les questions réponses vous avez déjà les fils appropriés


----------



## figaro (28 Juin 2007)

NightWalker a dit:


> Dites tout le monde, ce fil a été ouvert pour poster les photos de switch. Pour les questions réponses vous avez déjà les fils appropriés



Désolé NightWalker :rose:, et merci à clochelune pour ta réponse .


----------



## jahrom (28 Juin 2007)

C'est pas un switch, mais comme ça manque de photos par ici, voici mon macbook pro en grand angle....


----------



## knight2000 (28 Juin 2007)

Très belle perspective !


----------



## Pouasson (28 Juin 2007)

J'en rajoute une aussi, ce n'est pas un switch mais mon installation, un peu sombre....


à laquelle viendra se joindre un joli écran 22" après le salaire des moissons :love:


http://poizil.free.fr/DSCN0982.jpg


----------



## figaro (28 Juin 2007)

jahrom a dit:


> C'est pas un switch, mais comme ça manque de photos par ici, voici mon macbook pro en grand angle....



En effet très belle perspective 



Poissondezil a dit:


> J'en rajoute une aussi, ce n'est pas un switch mais mon installation, un peu sombre....
> 
> 
> à laquelle viendra se joindre un joli écran 22" après le salaire des moissons :love:
> ...



Super ambiance ! Mais attentions aux yeux  (écran dans l'obscurité )


----------



## Liyad (29 Juin 2007)

Rha le big poster FF8... Je le veut :'(


----------



## Pouasson (29 Juin 2007)

figaro a dit:


> Super ambiance ! Mais attentions aux yeux  (écran dans l'obscurité )





merci 


Non mais j'ai juste un mauvais APN, y'a bien plus de luminosité que ça  
J'ai la lampe à lave, un néon de guitare, tout ça 








Donc t'inquiètes pas, l'écran me flashera pas les nyeux :love:






Liyad a dit:


> Rha le big poster FF8... Je le veut :'(




Héhéhé


----------



## Pouasson (29 Juin 2007)

Hihi merci ^^

Et encore y'a pas tout, y'en a derrière moi aussi au moment où j'photographie 

Mais bon, comme y'aurait pas de Mac dessus, j'vais pas mettre d'autres photos :rateau: 

Sinon, Santana, AC/DC, Clapton, SRV... miam, du bon son ^_^  (dans les années 80, j'suis venu au monde, j'ai moins de recul forcément )


----------



## NightWalker (29 Juin 2007)

Bon alors je re-centre encore... on poste une (des) photos où on y voit des machines Apple. Pour toutes autres photos, vous avez déjà le forum portfolio


----------



## Dadaz (4 Juillet 2007)

Mon powerbook dans son élément.


----------



## guiguilap (4 Juillet 2007)

Tr&#232;s joli ensemble


----------



## Pouasson (4 Juillet 2007)

Mon macbook en a marre du vieux CRT, il veut un 22" wide cet &#233;t&#233;  


http://poizil.free.fr/DSCN1052.JPG


----------



## Dadaz (4 Juillet 2007)

guiguilap a dit:


> Très joli ensemble



Merci. 

L'écran n'est pas tout jeune, mais je préfère les crt au tft.


----------



## guiguilap (4 Juillet 2007)

Ah bon ? Tu peux m'expliquer ?  Merci d'avance !


----------



## MistakenMobius (4 Juillet 2007)

surface de travail avec Bumblebee(Mac Mini); Megatron(E61), Soundwave(ipod); je me mets sur un pouffe pour monter &#224; niveau.; mis Shockwave (le Thinkpad R60) pour la comparaison.




le meuble AV de face, manque encore le Raccordement &#224; la chaine B&O




le plan de travail mieux rang&#233;

faites pas attention au d&#233;sordre....


----------



## CERDAN (4 Juillet 2007)

Superbe &#233;cran, combien de pouces


----------



## MistakenMobius (4 Juillet 2007)

32" 
mais je pense que je vais encore un peu changer l'install; pour le moment je suis un peu trop proche à mon gout.


----------



## guiguilap (4 Juillet 2007)

MDR... C'est une t&#233;l&#233;


----------



## CERDAN (4 Juillet 2007)

Ca me donne envie de changer


----------



## Anonyme (4 Juillet 2007)

Pas moi, ça doit faire mal aux yeux.


----------



## guiguilap (5 Juillet 2007)

Moi non plus, pas envie de t&#233;l&#233;


----------



## Nicosun (7 Juillet 2007)

Avec tout les avantages que peut procurer un Swith, j'ai Squizz&#233; ma frustration de rangement, je peux enfin redevenir maniaque  

AVANT







Apr&#233;s


----------



## anneee (7 Juillet 2007)

ça a quand même une autre gueule après, mais je suis pas objectif


----------



## Nicosun (7 Juillet 2007)

disons que mon espace de travail "administratif n'est plus une torture   bien au contrire maintenant :love:


----------



## anthoprotic (8 Juillet 2007)

MistakenMobius a dit:


> 32"
> mais je pense que je vais encore un peu changer l'install; pour le moment je suis un peu trop proche à mon gout.



Alors c'est une télé ou non?


----------



## guiguilap (8 Juillet 2007)

Ben oui, c'est une BRAVIA


----------



## anthoprotic (8 Juillet 2007)

Mais sur une t&#233;l&#233;, la r&#233;solution est mauvaise avec un ordi, non?


----------



## guiguilap (8 Juillet 2007)

Moi avec mon macbook et mon LCD Bravia en VGA c'&#233;tait pas folichon


----------



## MistakenMobius (8 Juillet 2007)

l'affichage est pour le moment le seul machin positif que je retiens de mon switch :rose: 
j'affiche les clips de sBS HD dessus et ca passe plutot bien.


----------



## Anonyme (8 Juillet 2007)

1368x768 non, sur une grande télé et étant proche de l'écran ?


----------



## NightWalker (8 Juillet 2007)

Dites... je ne vois pas beaucoup de photos dans vos postes...


----------



## Ciibyr (10 Juillet 2007)

J'ajoute ls photos de mon switch aux vôtres. Suffit de cliquer sur le lien.

http://agora.ulaval.ca/~jevei31/

Bonne nuit!


----------



## anthoprotic (10 Juillet 2007)

Ouais un autre Qu&#233;b&#233;cois!
Qu&#233;bec Rules


----------



## hippo sulfite (10 Juillet 2007)

Ciibyr a dit:


> J'ajoute ls photos de mon switch aux vôtres. Suffit de cliquer sur le lien.
> 
> http://agora.ulaval.ca/~jevei31/
> 
> Bonne nuit!



Bravo pour le switch et les photos qui sont superbes !


----------



## Liyad (10 Juillet 2007)

Je me suis rendu compte que je n'avais pas posté moi


----------



## figaro (12 Juillet 2007)

Arrêtez avec vos iMac, ça donne envie ! Bravo en tous cas il est magnifique


----------



## Anonyme (12 Juillet 2007)

Les tournesols étaient plus beaux, j'attends de voir le nouveau design.
J'espère que cela sera réussi.


----------



## theoorl45 (13 Juillet 2007)

Egalement, j'ai switché hier après environ 12 ans d'utilisation PC....
Les photos sont disponibles ici : http://filo.billy.free.fr/SWITCH/

J'aurai bien opté pour une configuration 20'', mais hélas mon budget très serré ne me l'a pas permis. J'ai donc préféré un 17'' superdrive avec clavier et souris wireless. J'envisage dans les prochains mois de me dégoter 2 barrettes d'1 Go pour booster un peu + le tout.
Mais déjà, suis un grand grand fan !!

Je voulais à la base un noir... parce que tout mes appareils high-tech chez moi le son : télé, enceinte home cinéma, enceinte Créature (UBL), pc portable SONY.... Mais au final, le blanc, c'est classe....

Content d'arriver dans cette grande famille des MacUsers


----------



## elub88 (13 Juillet 2007)

je kif trop ta table marron foncé et les etagère derrière c'est trop stylé ^^ en plus avec le mac dessus le pied


----------



## theoorl45 (13 Juillet 2007)

Merci merci. Mais bon, c'était temporaire sa place sur la table mdr... Il a fini sur le bureau de couleur plus claire (c'est pour ça que je le voulais noir.... pour rester cohérent dans les couleurs... Mais bon, tant pis. J'le kiffe bien aussi en blanc).


----------



## xno (15 Juillet 2007)

Salut &#224; tous, voici quelques photos de mon switch vers un MBP.  

D&#233;sol&#233; pour la qualit&#233; des photos, mais &#231;a a &#233;t&#233; pris avec mon portable.


----------



## elub88 (15 Juillet 2007)

c'est beau ^^, et dire que j'aurais le même d'ici le 1er Aout au plutard d'après ce que dis Apple


----------



## xno (15 Juillet 2007)

C'est le but de faire baver...  

Je n'ai mon MBP que depuis deux semaines et c'est un bonheur. Je découvre des fonctionnalités tous les jours et j'aurai juste le temps de m'habituer à Tiger avant l'arrivée de Leopard!!!

Je te souhaite d'avoir ton MBP à la date prévu, y'a généralement tellement d'impatience à découvrir la bête.

Pour ceux qui demanderaient, la pochette bleue à droite du MBP sur certaines photos est la housse de mon sac _New Cheesy Disco_ de chez Crumpler.


----------



## thescreaminghand (15 Juillet 2007)

Bonsoir tout le monde,

Une petite photo pour illustrer mon switch

Mac mini 1,83 + 2Gb ram et deux iomega minimax de 500Gb et de plus en plus convaincu chaque jour

A+

Manu


----------



## Anonyme (16 Juillet 2007)

Ça a de la gueule avec les Soundsticks, bravo !


----------



## guiguilap (16 Juillet 2007)

J'aime bien le clavier, c'est quoi ?


----------



## thescreaminghand (16 Juillet 2007)

guiguilap a dit:


> J'aime bien le clavier, c'est quoi ?



Logitech desktop s530

http://www.ldlc.be/fiche/PB00037269.html


----------



## CERDAN (16 Juillet 2007)

thescreaminghand a dit:


> Bonsoir tout le monde,
> 
> Une petite photo pour illustrer mon switch
> 
> ...


 


xno a dit:


> Salut &#224; tous, voici quelques photos de mon switch vers un MBP.
> 
> D&#233;sol&#233; pour la qualit&#233; des photos, mais &#231;a a &#233;t&#233; pris avec mon portable.


 Magnifique tout les deux !! j'aime bien le clavier r&#233;troeclair&#233;, et les enceintes !!


EDITH : merci de ne pas citer les photos, &#231;a alourdit trop le chargement de la page. NW


----------



## Anonyme (16 Juillet 2007)

CERDAN a dit:


> Magnifique tout les deux !! j'aime bien le clavier rétroeclairé, et les enceintes !!



Super la citation avec toutes les photos!


----------



## CERDAN (16 Juillet 2007)

désolé :rose:


----------



## guiguilap (16 Juillet 2007)

thescreaminghand a dit:


> Logitech desktop s530
> 
> http://www.ldlc.be/fiche/PB00037269.html



Ah, je ne savais pas qu'il etait si "brillant" :rateau:


----------



## Macounette (18 Juillet 2007)

thescreaminghand a dit:


> Bonsoir tout le monde,
> 
> Une petite photo pour illustrer mon switch
> 
> ...


Superbe 
Félicitations pour ton switch et bienvenue sur MacGé


----------



## clochelune (18 Juillet 2007)

C0rentin a dit:


> &#199;a a de la gueule avec les Soundsticks, bravo !



ah ces enceintes, elles donnent bien envie en effet ;-)
belle photo! et deux disques dur, plus 2Go sur ton MacMini, &#231;a doit bien tourner tout &#231;a;-)
avec le chouette ensemble clavier et souris logitech pour Mac!
hep hep, bravo Manu, beau switch!


----------



## Diablogmp3 (23 Juillet 2007)

Je poste ma courte galerie de switch apr&#232;s trois jours d'utilisation d'OSX...
Combl&#233; &#224; mort, pourquoi je suis pas pass&#233; &#224; OSX plus tot moi  
Peut etre &#224; cause de l'argent (&#224; 19 piges, on a pas l'habitude de voir le fric couler &#224; flot !)
Safari &#231;a d&#233;chire, Front Row &#231;a d&#233;chire, le Finder &#231;a d&#233;chire... j'vais pas tout passer en revue, &#231;a serait plus simple d'uploader mon profil d'applis depuis OnyX je pense :love: 
Voil&#224; donc mes trois photos de l'ouverture, j'ai vite lach&#233; l'APN pour d&#233;marrer le bouzin 



 

 



On dit merci qui ? Merci le widget ImageShack !

Au fait, ma config, c'est le Macbook 2 Ghz, forcement rev C, avec un joli petit disque de 120 Go qui va bien avec. 
Un vrai monstre de puissance et de silence surtout, le HP que j'ai entre les mains ces dix derniers jours, c'&#233;tait niveau d&#233;collage d'avion en comparaison !
Si mon switch &#233;tait &#224; refaire, la question ne se pose meme pas, je referais direct !
Quand j'entendais dire que du bien d' OSX, je me disais "ils en rajoutent". Bah non en fait, ils &#233;taient limite en dessous de la r&#233;alit&#233; !


----------



## elub88 (23 Juillet 2007)

ya un widget imageshack carément??? ca peut etre assez pratique ca


----------



## Diablogmp3 (23 Juillet 2007)

Yep, si je me trompe pas, je l'ai trouv&#233; sur logicielmac.com
Boum, tu choppes ton fichier, tu le fais glisser sur le widget, il upload et te copie le type de lien de ton choix.
Y'a aussi un historique pour les photos pr&#233;cedemment upload&#233;es.


----------



## Anonyme (23 Juillet 2007)

Bravo à toi, moi le miens va repasser une deuxième fois par la case SAV.
J'espère que tu ne connaîtras pas ce problème.


----------



## Diablogmp3 (23 Juillet 2007)

Bah pour l'instant je croise les doigts, la 10.4.10 ne m'a pas d&#233;moli ma connection wifi et l'audio, la chance du d&#233;butant on va dire !


----------



## hippo sulfite (23 Juillet 2007)

Diablogmp3 a dit:


> Bah pour l'instant je croise les doigts, la 10.4.10 ne m'a pas démoli ma connection wifi et l'audio, la chance du débutant on va dire !



Rien d'extraordinaire à cela, il faut faire attention à l'effet loupe du forum ou s'expriment essentiellement ceux qui ont eu des problèmes. La grande majorité ne vient pas dire "Je l'ai fait et je n'ai rien à dire".


----------



## Diablogmp3 (23 Juillet 2007)

Ouaip effectivement, comme on dit, quelqu'un de content le dira &#224; deux personnes, quelqu'un de m&#233;content le dira &#224; 20 !
C'est vrai que si tout le monde postait, que &#231;a marche ou non, j'connais un paquet de forums qui seraient d&#233;bord&#233;s !


----------



## CERDAN (23 Juillet 2007)

Diablogmp3 a dit:


> Yep, si je me trompe pas, je l'ai trouvé sur logicielmac.com
> Boum, tu choppes ton fichier, tu le fais glisser sur le widget, il upload et te copie le type de lien de ton choix.
> Y'a aussi un historique pour les photos précedemment uploadées.


Génial


----------



## figaro (26 Juillet 2007)

Bon j'ai d&#233;j&#224; switch&#233; il y a environ deux mois mais l&#224; je me suis fait plaisir avec un clavier apple bluetooth et le samsung syncmaster 206BW, et j'avais pour devoir de poster des photos ici .



















Je les mettrai et j'en ajouterai sur le site de mon switch ( sur ma signature).

A bient&#244;t !


----------



## tic (26 Juillet 2007)

Whaouuuu jolie !!!!
En plus le MBP est trop beau, vivement vivement 

Ton DDE c'est un AluIce ?


----------



## CERDAN (26 Juillet 2007)

figaro a dit:


> Bon j'ai déjà switché il y a environ deux mois mais là je me suis fait plaisir avec un clavier apple bluetooth et le samsung syncmaster 206BW, et j'avais pour devoir de poster des photos ici .
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

Oui, c'est quoi ton disque dur externe ?


----------



## Pouasson (27 Juillet 2007)

On dirait un b&#233;b&#233; Mac Pro c'trop chou


----------



## figaro (27 Juillet 2007)

tic a dit:


> Whaouuuu jolie !!!!
> En plus le MBP est trop beau, vivement vivement
> 
> Ton DDE c'est un AluIce ?


 
Merci tic . Oui c'est effectivement un boitier aluice dans lequel j'ai mis un disque dur 3,5" .



CERDAN a dit:


> Oui, c'est quoi ton disque dur externe ?


 
Comme précisé au dessus c'est un Aluice (en fait un boitier aluice dans lequel j'ai mis un disque dur, mais bon ça revient au même que de l'acheter tout monté )


----------



## figaro (27 Juillet 2007)

Poissondezil a dit:


> On dirait un bébé Mac Pro c'trop chou


 
lol c'est vrai que je n'avais pas vu les choses sous cet angle .

Faut que je change ma signature : MBP+ Bébé Mac Pro . Ca y est j'ai le cheville qui enflent


----------



## arcanomancer (28 Juillet 2007)

Tu as un joli bureau !! avec le bel écran samsung. Mais au niveau du DDE, je préfère le look Western Digital.


----------



## CERDAN (28 Juillet 2007)

C'est bien, mon grand p&#232;re &#224; le m&#234;me, tu l'as en quelle couleurs ? car je cherche des couleurs differentes que le noir, mais je n'ai pas trouv&#233; plus.


----------



## elub88 (29 Juillet 2007)

Diablogmp3 a dit:


> Yep, si je me trompe pas, je l'ai trouvé sur logicielmac.com
> Boum, tu choppes ton fichier, tu le fais glisser sur le widget, il upload et te copie le type de lien de ton choix.
> Y'a aussi un historique pour les photos précedemment uploadées.



j'ai mon mbp depuis jeudi et je viens d'installer le widget imgshack jel'ai pris directement sur le site imgshack.us mais je comprend pas vraiment comme il fonctionne et quand je met mon nom d'utilisateur que j'ai créé il y a quelques minutes ca devient rouge (mon nom d'utilisateur) et après je vois pas comment on peut prendre son fichier qu'on veut héberger

voila par contre pour pas trop polluer ce topic tu pourra me donner suite par mp stp? merci d'avance, j'aime trop ce mbp, j'ai les photos sur mon mac du mac mais j'ai la fleme pour l'instant de les mettre, peut etre quand j'aurais résolu ce "probleme" de widget imageshack

merci d'avance, et vive le mbp ^^


----------



## Souvaroff (29 Juillet 2007)

figaro a dit:


> Comme pr&#233;cis&#233; au dessus c'est un Aluice (en fait un boitier aluice dans lequel j'ai mis un disque dur, mais bon *&#231;a revient au m&#234;me que de l'acheter tout mont&#233; )*



Ca depends le HD qu'on met dedans&#8230; il est parfois plus judicieux d'acheter le boitier seul & d'acheter son HD moins cher ailleurs&#8230; du moins our l'aluIce&#8230;


----------



## littlebigfashio (31 Juillet 2007)

moi jai rangé toutre ma chambre pour aceuilllir mon nouveau bébé ! :rateau: 
vous etes tous un peu foufou de votre mac et vous me contaminer ! 
il me tardeeee !!


----------



## elub88 (31 Juillet 2007)

tu vera après, la tension retombe, mais t'es toujours aussi content d'avoir ton mac. enfin pour moi c'est le cas avec mon macbook pro (d'ailleur j'ai les photos mais je les ai pas mises ici, la fleme de réduire la taille de chaque photo (environ 16 mo pour 5 photos je crois)


----------



## Anonyme (31 Juillet 2007)

Mets en au moins une quoi .


----------



## elub88 (1 Août 2007)

C0rentin a dit:


> Mets en au moins une quoi .



j'essaierais d'avoir le courage ce soir de les réduire pour que vous les voyiez (ca se fait ca un y et un i à coté?


----------



## elub88 (1 Août 2007)

http://img241.imageshack.us/img241/1913/img6973og1.jpg
http://img20.imageshack.us/img20/654/img6974ew7.jpg
http://img20.imageshack.us/img20/2972/img6975ur7.jpg
http://img510.imageshack.us/img510/1318/img6976mc2.jpg
http://img236.imageshack.us/img236/5011/img6979jy9.jpg
http://img519.imageshack.us/img519/7491/img6980zd5.jpg


voilà je crois que vous les avez toutes ^^


----------



## arcanomancer (1 Août 2007)

Mais c'est pas MacGé sur l'écran ...


----------



## elub88 (1 Août 2007)

oui ché bien mais je vais pas faire deux photos pour chaque pose pour macbid et macgé non plus , je suis pas sponso par macbid ^^ vous inquietez pas c'est juste que je suis plus présent chez macbid qu'ici mais c'est pas une question de qualité mais c'est que j'ai connu d'abord macbid


----------



## guiguilap (1 Août 2007)

Prococateur... :mouais:


----------



## elub88 (1 Août 2007)

ouai bon toi avec ton mac pro hein ca suffit  lol

il se croit tout permis depuis qu'il a passé le permis mac option pro ^^


----------



## guiguilap (1 Août 2007)

C'est juste que je suis militant MacG&#233;en


----------



## elub88 (1 Août 2007)

demain soir ou après demain soir je vais essayer de faire une ptite photo pour faire un wall normalement ca devrait peter ^^


----------



## Pouasson (10 Août 2007)

Pas vraiment un switch, mais j'ai reçu mes commandes, alors j'fais partager  :love:


2Go de RAM, new clavier Apple et écran.

Le Mac carbure à mort, et son grand frère d'écran rajoute à sa superbe.













22", c'est en fait carrément énorme, surtout en passant d'un 17" au format 4/3 en CRT.


Le clavier déchire. Il est tout plat, on a l'impression de taper sur le bureau, avec le touché du Macbook.

Un hit. Et la robe alu permet d'éviter les salissures de l'ancien modèle.
Ah, et détail non négligeable, 2 ports en USB2 cette fois-ci et non USB1 comme sur l'ancien.


J'le recommande à tous les Mac Users.








Avec son jumeau portable :






Avec son aîné :






Et une sacrée différence d'épaisseur. C'est le meilleur clavier que j'ai pu essayer jusqu'à maintenant. Fini le syndrome du canal carpien.


----------



## MamaCass (10 Août 2007)

Superbe matos  :love:

Merci


----------



## Anonyme (10 Août 2007)

+1 Bravo !


----------



## anneee (10 Août 2007)

super le 22" et le clavier, la classe


----------



## Pouasson (10 Août 2007)

Mirci 

Ca me fait d'autant plus plaisir que j'me suis fait plaisir avec un boulot d'&#233;t&#233; 


Pour ceux qui en ont l'occasion, j'conseille vraiment cet &#233;cran, tr&#232;s lumineux mais c'est r&#233;glable, et le clavier pour les amateurs de macbooks


----------



## chandy (12 Août 2007)

Et ouala mon switch a moi.

C'est un macbook de premi&#232;re g&#233;n&#233;ration avec un intel core duo 1,83ghz, je l'ai un peu boost&#233; avec 2go de ram et un disque dur 120Go. 

Pour la petite histoire il appartenait &#224; ma m&#232;re, mais elle n'a jamais fait l'effort de se familiariser avec mac OS, alors apr&#232;s plusieurs mois de bootcamp, elle s'est fait offrir un dell (non je n'ai rien &#224; voir l&#224; dedans...) et moi je r&#233;cup&#232;re le mac  

Voil&#224; je suis content


----------



## chounim (12 Août 2007)

oula, j'te conseille vivement d'&#233;loigner tes enceintes de ton disque dur moi par contre!!!! ou tu pourrais avoir des surprises


----------



## chandy (12 Août 2007)

Pourquoi ça ?


----------



## Pouasson (12 Août 2007)

Interf&#233;rences du DD sur les enceintes, son pourrave &#224; certaines fr&#233;quences, et risques de faire bugger le DD, dans le sens inverse, avec les infrabasses de tes caissons.

Ils sont dangereux mutuellement en fait.


----------



## etudiant69 (12 Août 2007)

Ondes &#233;lectromagn&#233;tiques


----------



## chandy (12 Août 2007)

Ok j'avais jamais pensé à ça !

En plus c'est con, le disque dur est uniquement allumé quand je me sers des enceintes, il contient les projets cubase que je mixe sur les fameuses enceintes ^^

Merci du conseil


----------



## chounim (12 Août 2007)

ton disque dur fonctionne gr&#226;ce a un aimant qui polarise des zones de disque...les enceintes embarquent de gros aimant elles aussi, trop pres, ca pourrait affecter ton disque dur (en marche ou pas)...
de la meme maniere, il ne faut pas mettre une k7 video ou audio sur une enseinte...
te voila averti 
bonne continuation dans tes cr&#233;ations


----------



## figaro (12 Août 2007)

Poissondezil a dit:


> Mirci
> 
> Ca me fait d'autant plus plaisir que j'me suis fait plaisir avec un boulot d'été
> 
> ...




Merci également pour les photos . Tu me fais envie avec ce nouveau clavier, mais bon j'ai acheté le grand frère il n'y a pas très longtemps  .


----------



## chandy (12 Août 2007)

chounim a dit:


> ton disque dur fonctionne grâce a un aimant qui polarise des zones de disque...les enceintes embarquent de gros aimant elles aussi, trop pres, ca pourrait affecter ton disque dur (en marche ou pas)...
> de la meme maniere, il ne faut pas mettre une k7 video ou audio sur une enseinte...
> te voila averti
> bonne continuation dans tes créations



Donc au niveua placement il y a un écart minimum à respecter ? Je suppose que c'est pas des aimants de looney toons, 30/40 cm d'écart ça le fait non ?


----------



## NightWalker (12 Août 2007)

chandy a dit:


> *Image trop grande*
> Et ouala mon switch a moi.
> 
> C'est un macbook de premi&#232;re g&#233;n&#233;ration avec un intel core duo 1,83ghz, je l'ai un peu boost&#233; avec 2go de ram et un disque dur 120Go.
> ...



Bonjour,

Elle est bien ta photo, mais elle est beaucoup trop grande. Elle fait plus de 1Mo. 

Peux-tu la modifier pour ne pas d&#233;passer 600 pix et environ 100 Ko ?  Il y a beaucoup de membres qui se connectent encore avec des acc&#232;s bas d&#233;bit.

Merci


----------



## Roswellll (13 Août 2007)

Bonsoir &#224; tous, j'ai switch&#233; il y a &#224; peu pr&#232;s deux semaines, MacBook Intel core 2 duo 2.16GHz, disque dur 160GB et 2Go de Ram...

Mes premi&#232;res impressions sont positives, l'interface est belle et fluide, et je commence &#224; d&#233;couvrir les diff&#233;rents logiciels livr&#233;s avec mon Mac, pour l'instant je n'ai pas trouv&#233; de d&#233;faut, m&#234;me si je regrette le fait que l'on soit "oblig&#233;" d'acheter quicktime pro pour avoir le mode "plein &#233;cran". J'ai aussi install&#233; Windows XP via Parallels pour faire tourner des applications "indispensables" n'ayant pas d'&#233;quivalent sur Mac... :rose:


----------



## Anonyme (13 Août 2007)

Depuis la dernière version plus besoin d'avoir un Quicktime Pro pour avoir le mode plein écran .


----------



## chandy (13 Août 2007)

Hum... Je viens de passer quelques temps sur le post des nioubes, et je ne trouve toujours pas la fonction pour &#233;diter un message...

edit : (ahah) c'est normal que le bouton &#233;diter n'apparaisse que sur le dernier message que j'ai post&#233; ? ... 

Sinon voil&#224; le lien vers une image plus petite, si un modo veut bien avoir la gentillesse de modifier le lien pour moi 

http://img373.imageshack.us/img373/352/switchom8.jpg


----------



## Taz33 (13 Août 2007)

Comme promis, une photo de mon Switch



&#224; 1500 Euros seulement le 24", je pouvais plus r&#233;sister


----------



## figaro (13 Août 2007)

Taz33 a dit:


> Comme promis, une photo de mon Switch
> 
> 
> 
> à 1500 Euros seulement le 24", je pouvais plus résister



Genial . Tu as eu raison de sauter sur "l'ancienne" génération dont les prix ont pu chuter maintenant que les nouveaux sont sortis

p.s : j'aime bien ton fond d'écran, ça vient d'où ?


----------



## guiguilap (13 Août 2007)

Sakura


----------



## Anonyme (13 Août 2007)

Il demande un lien gros beta.


----------



## Taz33 (13 Août 2007)

http://www.scinicade.net/SRLX031/


----------



## NightWalker (13 Août 2007)

chandy a dit:


> Hum... Je viens de passer quelques temps sur le post des nioubes, et je ne trouve toujours pas la fonction pour éditer un message...
> 
> edit : (ahah) c'est normal que le bouton éditer n'apparaisse que sur le dernier message que j'ai posté ? ...
> 
> ...



Merci, je l'ai modifié. Effectivement tu as 4 heures pour éditer ton poste...


----------



## figaro (14 Août 2007)

guiguilap a dit:


> Sakura







C0rentin a dit:


> Il demande un lien gros beta.



lol, effectivement 



Taz33 a dit:


> http://www.scinicade.net/SRLX031/


Merci beaucoup


----------



## Adsm (15 Août 2007)

Up!!!!


----------



## Anonyme (15 Août 2007)

Pas besoin d'"Upper" c'est épingler.


----------



## Télémac (15 Août 2007)

Bonjour

Edit : J'ai cr&#233;&#233; un autre fil plus adapt&#233; ici. NW


----------



## lovell (19 Août 2007)

Bonjour,

Alors, mon premier Switch du 20 mai 2007 en petit, et mon Switch d'il y a une semaine, en gros  .


----------



## thecrow (19 Août 2007)

C'est beau le blanc, hein dit.... 

Félicitations à toi...


----------



## anneee (19 Août 2007)

super ensemble, bravo et amuse toi bien avec tes beaux mac..........


----------



## ultrabody (19 Août 2007)

congratulation !

bientot il va falloir savoir marrier le noir du blanc ...


----------



## Skeud (19 Août 2007)

Franchement je préfère trop le "vieil" design imac plutot que le nouveau!!!


----------



## Anonyme (19 Août 2007)

Moi aussi mais il a une belle installation quand même.


----------



## greggorynque (19 Août 2007)

Skeud a dit:


> Franchement je préfère trop le "vieil" design imac plutot que le nouveau!!!


Le "Vieux" tu veux dire


----------



## Taz33 (21 Août 2007)

greggorynque a dit:


> Le "Vieux" tu veux dire


perso, moi aussi, et je ne regrette pas mon achat d'il y a à peine 2 semaines...


----------



## Skeud (21 Août 2007)

Ca t'a bien raison de pas regretter taz!!!


----------



## pim (21 Août 2007)

En plus, pour reprendre l'id&#233;e de Goli, ceux qui ont le nouveau iMac sont tellement obnubil&#233;s qu'ils n'arrivent pas &#224; bosser   :bebe:  :bebe:


----------



## tic (21 Août 2007)

J'avais zappé de mettre mes photos dans ce topic, donc voilà mon MacBook Pro 15", j'en suis extremment heureux


----------



## Anonyme (21 Août 2007)

Très joli et très poussiéreux .


----------



## pim (21 Août 2007)

&#201;tonnant le passage du orange au rouge sur les photos pour le fond de MacG&#233;...

Pour la poussi&#232;re, je dois en avoir une dans l'&#339;il, je vois rien


----------



## Skeud (21 Août 2007)

bien vu pim, c'est quoi ce delire?


----------



## Anonyme (21 Août 2007)

Skeud a dit:


> bien vu pim, c'est quoi ce delire?



C'est normal, c'est dû à l'angle de vue. C'est pareil sur tous les LCD.


----------



## Skeud (21 Août 2007)

ah donc rien a voir avec les ecrans LED alors?!!?! imaginez, jaunatre vu de haut et rougeatre vu d'en bas!!!


----------



## Anonyme (21 Août 2007)

Skeud a dit:


> ah donc rien a voir avec les ecrans LED alors?!!?! imaginez, jaunatre vu de haut et rougeatre vu d'en bas!!!



Dans un angle de vision NORMAL, les couleurs sont bonnes. Je ne mets jamais le nez sur le clavier quand j'utilise mon portable.


----------



## Chû_Totoro (24 Août 2007)

Je viens de faire une recherche et j'ai remarqué que je n'ai même pas posté de photo de mon Mini (qui a 2 ans donc  ).
Et comme je vais sûrement acheter un autre Mac dans pas longtemps (même si je garde le Mini) je préfère laisser une trace pour vous montrer comment grace à votre aide j'ai une belle machine bien silencieuse.






Désolé j'ai rien de mieux sous la main (je suis au boulot  ) mais je mettrai des photos avec le Mini un peu plus en avant.
Pour l'instant j'ai donc un Mini PPC 1.42GHz, 80Go, 1Go de RAM, Superdrive, Airport et Bluetooth
En plus j'avais pris la petite Mighty Mouse (qui est HS depuis  ) et un clavier tout simple.
L'ecran c'est un Dell 23" 16/10.

Voilà, ça c'est fait !


----------



## pim (24 Août 2007)

_Petit HS_ : Pourquoi ne pas brancher ton Mac mini sur ton &#233;cran de TV ?


----------



## Chû_Totoro (24 Août 2007)

pim a dit:


> _Petit HS_ : Pourquoi ne pas brancher ton Mac mini sur ton écran de TV ?


Ben c'est pas vraiment la même utilisation.
Sur la TV y'a déjà un lecteur DVD/Divx avec DD(Peritel), une Wii(YUV via l'ampli), une PS3 (HDMI)et une PS2(RCA).
En plus via la PS3 je peux faire un serveur multimedia (DLNA en wi-fi : le son ça dépote   ) donc pas besoin de brancher le mini (et l'écran 23" suffit pour aller sur iTunes et Internet  ).
J'ai déjà essayé et c'est vrai que le mini en DVI sur la TV c'est super beau mais je préfère pouvoir utiliser le Mac librement quand ma copine regarde la TNT ou un DVD.


----------



## julien.alkaza (24 Août 2007)

Mon switch peut se r&#233;sumer ainsi :







Je ne sais pas qui, un jour, m'a dit : "Tu verras, avec un MAC tu n'as plus de fils!!"  :king:


----------



## Skeud (24 Août 2007)

J'adore le petit tapis Dell qui traine...


----------



## David_b (24 Août 2007)

Skeud a dit:


> J'adore le petit tapis Dell qui traine...



 

Au fait, ça existe des tapis de souris Apple ?


----------



## Skeud (24 Août 2007)

Ca c'est un très bonne question!!!???


----------



## NightWalker (25 Août 2007)

Skeud a dit:


> Ca c'est un très bonne question!!!???



​


----------



## Anonyme (25 Août 2007)

J'en commande un merci Night.


----------



## julien.alkaza (25 Août 2007)

Oui, un tapis DELL.... C'est mon c&#244;t&#233; obscur!!! Je l'ai ramen&#233; du boulot! 
Mais c'est vrai qu'un tapis Apple (si il est bon) serait pas mal!


----------



## CERDAN (27 Août 2007)

NightWalker a dit:


> ​



J'ai le meme en noir


----------



## greggorynque (27 Août 2007)

Il y a marqu&#233; dessus "Egalement disponible en rouge" ????


----------



## CERDAN (27 Août 2007)

greggorynque a dit:


> Il y a marqué dessus "Egalement disponible en rouge" ????


 
Ben , non....


----------



## quetzal (27 Août 2007)

TranXarnoss a dit:


> Allez hop, voilà les miennes.
> 
> 
> Quel bon moment quand même...
> ...




erreur 404 !!!


----------



## David_b (28 Août 2007)

quetzal a dit:


> erreur 404 !!!



Euh... tas vu la date du post ?


----------



## Alesc (30 Août 2007)

Avant :







Après :






Je respire !


----------



## Anonyme (30 Août 2007)

Très classe .


----------



## Alesc (30 Août 2007)

C0rentin a dit:


> Très classe .


J'ai un peu honte de la photo, mais ça va !


----------



## Skeud (30 Août 2007)

Tu peux en avoir honte, surtout vu ton site web fantastique...
Allez, une petite deuxieme stp?!?!?!?!?!?!


----------



## Alesc (31 Août 2007)

Skeud a dit:


> Tu peux en avoir honte, surtout vu ton site web fantastique...
> Allez, une petite deuxieme stp?!?!?!?!?!?!



Je suis nul avec un compact numérique...   :rose:
Bon, promis quand il fera jour, j'essaierai de faire mieux...


----------



## Skeud (31 Août 2007)

Merci a toi


----------



## Kukana (31 Août 2007)

c'est quand meme photogénique les mac


----------



## pi-xi (1 Septembre 2007)

j'aimerais poter une photo mais je ne sais pas le faire  

en fait sous PC je réduisais la taille de ma photo et j'allais ensuite l'importer avece imageshack.us

sur mac je ne sais pas réduire (alors je suis triste  )


----------



## Adsm (1 Septembre 2007)

pi-xi a dit:


> j'aimerais poter une photo mais je ne sais pas le faire
> 
> en fait sous PC je réduisais la taille de ma photo et j'allais ensuite l'importer avece imageshack.us
> 
> sur mac je ne sais pas réduire (alors je suis triste  )




Pas grave , ne la reduit pas et passe nous le lien imageshack pas la photo direct...


----------



## pi-xi (1 Septembre 2007)

Adsm a dit:


> Pas grave , ne la reduit pas et passe nous le lien imageshack pas la photo direct...



mais imageshack ne va pas pouvoir la télécharger : elle fait son poids la petite  

(en meme temps je suis incapable de voir le poids de ma photo sous mac, je viens de PC  )


----------



## Pennes (1 Septembre 2007)

Le logiciel ImageWell permet de r&#233;duire tes photos.

Et pour la taille, pomme-I, ou clique droit =>lire les informations


----------



## pi-xi (1 Septembre 2007)

merci pennes !

ce logiciel, je le trouve sur le net, il n'est pas fourni avec on est d'accord ?


----------



## benkenobi (1 Septembre 2007)

pi-xi a dit:


> j'aimerais poter une photo mais je ne sais pas le faire
> 
> en fait sous PC je r&#233;duisais la taille de ma photo et j'allais ensuite l'importer avece imageshack.us
> 
> sur mac je ne sais pas r&#233;duire (alors je suis triste  )



Hum, hum....


----------



## pi-xi (1 Septembre 2007)

bon on le sait, le flash çaï le maaal  

(le pin aussi  )


----------



## Pennes (1 Septembre 2007)

Y'a pas a dire, c'est vraiment une belle bête ! Félicitation pour ta prise !

Et oui, on est d'accord


----------



## pi-xi (1 Septembre 2007)

je suis perpendiculaire à 2 fenetres : ça ne me gene pas du tout


----------



## Gz' (2 Septembre 2007)

coucou c'est pas vraiment un switch vu que j'ai déjà un macbook mais bon, j'envoie quand même
Voici mon macmini acheté d'occasion grâce aux petites annonces de macgeneration dans son nouvel environnement. 
D'ailleurs, je suis très content de la bête.


----------



## benkenobi (2 Septembre 2007)

pi-xi a dit:


> bon on le sait, le flash çaï le maaal
> 
> (le pin aussi  )



Deux questions :
- c'est le 24' ?
- pourquoi la télécommande est posée sur le pied, y'a plus l'aimant sur le côté ou c'est juste parce qu'elle est posée sur le pied  ?

J'hésite encore mais plus je le vois moins j'ai envie d'hésiter...


----------



## ozidpub (2 Septembre 2007)

Je reposte ici mon switch


----------



## Anonyme (2 Septembre 2007)

ozidpub a dit:


> Je reposte ici mon switch


Tu as collé ta télécommande ???


----------



## ozidpub (2 Septembre 2007)

Humm... J'ai du la laisser trop longtemps au soleil


----------



## pi-xi (2 Septembre 2007)

benkenobi a dit:


> Deux questions :
> - c'est le 24' ?
> - pourquoi la t&#233;l&#233;commande est pos&#233;e sur le pied, y'a plus l'aimant sur le c&#244;t&#233; ou c'est juste parce qu'elle est pos&#233;e sur le pied  ?
> 
> J'h&#233;site encore mais plus je le vois moins j'ai envie d'h&#233;siter...



c'est le 24 pouces 

la t&#233;l&#233;commande n'est plus aimant&#233;e (ou pour etre tres exact : elle est aimant&#233;e, c'est-&#224;-dire attir&#233;e par la bande noire autour de l'&#233;cran, mais l'attraction n'est pas suffisante pour la faire tenir sans aider de la main... et franchement j'ai d'autres choses &#224; faire dans la journ&#233;e qu'utiliser ma main droite pour aider un aimant)

autre chose :
ce matin j'avais un portable ecran mat pos&#233; juste devant l'&#233;cran (a la place du clavier sur ma photo) : je ne voyais pas grand chose sur l'&#233;cran mat du pc, la lumi&#232;re se diffusait ; alors que je voyais tr&#232;s bien sur le glossy

cette histoire de glossy m'a fait beaucoup r&#233;fl&#233;chir... &#224; tort : j'aurais d&#251; y aller les yeux ferm&#233;s :rateau:


----------



## CERDAN (2 Septembre 2007)

mais on peut l'aimanter comme sur la keynote de Steve Jobs, sur le pied, non ? Je n'ai pas essayer .


----------



## pi-xi (2 Septembre 2007)

bon je la trouve où cette fameuse keynote dont tout le monde parle  


on me montre jamais rien moi, on me cache tout  

je vais aller voir mais si c'est sur le pied comme sur la photo que j'ai postée 3 ou 4 posts plus haut, ben non c'est pas de l'attraction magnétique, c'est plutot de l'attraction gravitationnelle : je l'ai posée :rose: 

(otez moi d'un doute : l'attraction gravitationnelle, c'est pas magnétique par la Terre au moins ?? :mouais:  )


----------



## CERDAN (2 Septembre 2007)

pi-xi a dit:


> bon je la trouve où cette fameuse keynote dont tout le monde parle
> 
> 
> on me montre jamais rien moi, on me cache tout
> ...



Voili Voila


----------



## NightWalker (2 Septembre 2007)

Eviter d'utiliser ce fil pour autre chose que poster les photos de switch... Merci


----------



## mamatt (5 Septembre 2007)

Bon ben voila mon switch a moi  =) Un macbook, 2.16 gh/z, 120GO de disque dur, Et une très bonne affaire FNAC, 2GO de ram a la place de 1GO, il suffit d'avoir une carte fidélité pour pouvoir en bénéficier, pour l'instant, j'en suis très heureux, Ce macbook est exelent, 2GO de ram ca douille '


Place au photo ( et a oui j'ais aussi pris une Airport Express ) 








 Et


----------



## Anonyme (5 Septembre 2007)

Bravo pour ton switch et belle installation.


----------



## urza57 (7 Septembre 2007)

Et on switch!!! Utilisateur pc depuis 11 ans, je n'en veux desormais plus!!!


----------



## zebulon35 (7 Septembre 2007)

&#231;&#224; passe juste juste!!


----------



## asemiste22 (7 Septembre 2007)

_salut!
je souhaite m'acheter un petit macbook 13'3 mais j'ai vu que léopard sort en octobre alors je voulais savoir si ça vaut le coup d'attendre octobre ou, si la différence n'est pas énorme, me l'acheter tout de suite??_
_merci!_


----------



## azerty_one (7 Septembre 2007)

il me semble que la mise &#224; jour sera factur&#233;e 129&#8364;.

Parfois il faut savoir &#234;tre patient....


----------



## Taz33 (7 Septembre 2007)

urza57 a dit:


> Et on switch!!! Utilisateur pc depuis 11 ans, je n'en veux desormais plus!!!


Bienvenu à toi parmis nous !


----------



## izjay (8 Septembre 2007)

[/URL][/IMG]

Voila mon switch aprés 15 ans de pc


----------



## Bibabelou (8 Septembre 2007)

j'ai switch&#233; en f&#233;vrier vers le macbook et depuis quelques semaines vers le MBP...!!! chic alors!
du coup, les photos de mon 2e switch sont en signature...
sinon, c'est par ici...


----------



## zebulon35 (8 Septembre 2007)

super et merci pour les photos nettes!!


----------



## link93300 (8 Septembre 2007)

Salut a tous,

Voici mon switch, apres 8 ans de PC, je passe chez Mac avec un zoli 24" 






AVANT





APRES​


----------



## Anonyme (8 Septembre 2007)

Le jour et la nuit
Le paradis et l'enfer...


----------



## pi-xi (8 Septembre 2007)

izjay a dit:


> [/URL][/IMG]
> 
> Voila mon switch aprés 15 ans de pc



elle semble joilie, la table, je voudrais une comme ça en + petit


----------



## izjay (9 Septembre 2007)

Sans vouloir faire de pub elle vient de ikéa


----------



## izjay (9 Septembre 2007)

pour mieux se rendre compte car ma premiére photo était vraiment petite






[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## arcanomancer (9 Septembre 2007)

Ce qui me fait sourire, c'est la déclaration d'impots sur le tout en un !


----------



## izjay (9 Septembre 2007)

et pourtant elle est pas drole croit moi


----------



## CERDAN (9 Septembre 2007)

link93300 a dit:


> Salut a tous,
> 
> Voici mon switch, apres 8 ans de PC, je passe chez Mac avec un zoli 24"
> 
> ...



Sublime


----------



## Calleigh07 (11 Septembre 2007)

Nouveau MacBook depuis hier !






Avec son pr&#233;decesseur


----------



## Skeud (11 Septembre 2007)

Il est vraiment magnifique ce macbook en blanc!!!
Vivement que j'arrive à vendre mon Dell D800 pour l'offrir à ma chérie!!!


----------



## vian (12 Septembre 2007)

Depuis le MacBook Pro enfin ! Achete ce matin a l'Apple Store de San Francisco avec l'offre etudiante de l'ancien nano gratuit apres remise... + .Mac et evidemment l'Apple Care. 

J'en profite pour remercier tous les utilisateurs mac du forum Switch qui m'ont beaucoup aidé cette année à faire mes choix et m'encourager vers le switch. Même si je n'ai pas beaucoup posté j'ai beaucoup appris ici ! Et prendre en main le mac est un jeu d'enfant après ca ! 

Quelques photos...


----------



## etudiant69 (12 Septembre 2007)

T'as pris un ancien iPod nano???


----------



## vian (12 Septembre 2007)

etudiant69 a dit:


> T'as pris un ancien iPod nano???




Oui, un Product (Red) Edition.. 4 Go comme ils n'avaient plus de 8Go. De toute facon, je n aurait pas pu avoir le nouveau si je voulais l'offre etudiante. Et puis le nouveau nano, j'ai essayé, je ne suis pas fan...:rose:


----------



## Skeud (12 Septembre 2007)

Pourquoi tu n'es pas fan? qu'est que tu n'aimes pas?


----------



## Bibabelou (12 Septembre 2007)

Skeud a dit:


> Pourquoi tu n'es pas fan? qu'est que tu n'aimes pas?



ben moi je réponds à sa place, c'est un ptit gros, quoi, pas trop la classe, j'aime pas mais j'm'en fous j'en voulais pô, na!


----------



## vian (12 Septembre 2007)

Skeud a dit:


> Pourquoi tu n'es pas fan? qu'est que tu n'aimes pas?



on risque bien de se faire virer sur igeneration, mais bon je tente le coup, dsl ls modos  

Je trouve que sa prise en main (au sens physique du terme) est assez difficile vu la taille de la bete.. Pour l'utilisation a une main, on est obligé de le tenir avec son pouce et l'index et c'est pas stable... Par rapport a l'ancien du moins. Apres y'a le design style creative que je trouve vraiment limite pour apple qui nous a habitué à tellemtn de beaux produits. Même le ipod shuffle 1G est plus "stylé"
Bon après je ne crache pas non + dans la soupe, la vidéo est superbe sur le nano, les mémoires sont augmentées... 

Un autre truc dont je ne suis pas "fan": la présentation qui divise l'écran dans le menu. On ne fait que passer de cette présentation à l'ancienne (basique) quand on va dans les chansons - donc vraiment pas convaincu par cette nouveauté...



BIBABELOU a dit:


> ben moi je réponds à sa place, c'est un ptit gros, quoi, pas trop la classe, j'aime pas mais j'm'en fous j'en voulais pô, na!



tu m'ôtes les mots de la bouche...


----------



## kinetic (12 Septembre 2007)

A mon tour : macbook 2,16GHz avec ecran etendu.


----------



## greggorynque (12 Septembre 2007)

ahhhhhh la rallonge lumineuse 

je trouve que ca casse le mythe


----------



## Anonyme (12 Septembre 2007)

Oui et la taille de la photo (en pixels) aussi


----------



## vian (13 Septembre 2007)

superbe le (faux) dd apple


----------



## Skeud (13 Septembre 2007)

Ouais c'est clair tu les as trouver où les autocollants? enfin le


----------



## Bibabelou (13 Septembre 2007)

Skeud a dit:


> Ouais c'est clair tu les as trouver où les autocollants? enfin le



dès que t'achètes un truc apple (ipod, mac...) toi aussi tu en auras, 2 même et des gros...


----------



## Skeud (13 Septembre 2007)

Merci pour l'info Bibabelou!!!


----------



## flor (13 Septembre 2007)

*comme promis les photos de mon mac pro et du super clavier hyper fin d apple (en attente de mon écran eizo 21,1 pouce dans 4 jour ) * 













 nouveau clavier apple ultra plat













*tapis souris contre clavier apple*


----------



## Anonyme (13 Septembre 2007)

Fais gaffe à pas te prendre les pieds dans les cables  .


----------



## kinetic (13 Septembre 2007)

greggorynque a dit:


> ahhhhhh la rallonge lumineuse
> 
> je trouve que ca casse le mythe



Bon ben la rallonge c'est la seule que j'ai, elle est issue de mon pc, une tour noire avec ventilo bleu, donc sur ce dernier ça rend bien.



vian a dit:


> superbe le (faux) dd apple




Un simple disque lacie avec un autocollant inclus dans la boite de mon ipod.


----------



## zebulon35 (13 Septembre 2007)

C0rentin a dit:


> Fais gaffe à pas te prendre les pieds dans les cables  .



je n'aurai pas dit mieux


----------



## CERDAN (13 Septembre 2007)

flor a dit:


> *comme promis les photos de mon mac pro et du super clavier hyper fin d apple (en attente de mon écran eizo 21,1 pouce dans 4 jour ) *
> 
> 
> miniature/dsc002237.jpg[/img][/url]



Et bien dis donc,  ca fait beaucoup de matos...:rateau:


----------



## flor (14 Septembre 2007)

CERDAN a dit:


> Et bien dis donc, ca fait beaucoup de matos...:rateau:


 

je vais accoupler le 19 avec le 21,1 :rose:


----------



## flor (14 Septembre 2007)

*et voici le pire enemi du clavier la madelaine pur beurre *


----------



## G2LOQ (14 Septembre 2007)

Il parait qu'il sont pas mal du tout les tapis Nova.


----------



## David_b (14 Septembre 2007)

G2LOQ a dit:


> Il parait qu'il sont pas mal du tout les tapis Nova.



de là à dire qu'ils sont super Nova...
Ouais bon, je sais ---->[] :rateau:


----------



## G2LOQ (14 Septembre 2007)

David_b a dit:


> de l&#224; &#224; dire qu'ils sont super Nova...
> Ouais bon, je sais ---->[] :rateau:



Ils ne sont peut-&#234;tre pas Super, mais c'est des Killers.


----------



## flor (14 Septembre 2007)

G2LOQ a dit:


> Il parait qu'il sont pas mal du tout les tapis Nova.



pas mieux sur le marché


----------



## G2LOQ (14 Septembre 2007)

flor a dit:


> pas mieux sur le marché



J'espère, car à 28 le tapis... 

Mais comme le mien commence a faire la gueule, je me demandais si l'investissent valait la peine.


----------



## lovell (14 Septembre 2007)

flor a dit:


> *et voici le pire enemi du clavier la madelaine pur beurre *



Faux. L'ancien clavier est le meilleur ramasse miettes existant. Je te trouve de mauvais foi


----------



## flor (14 Septembre 2007)

G2LOQ a dit:


> J'espère, car à 28 le tapis...
> 
> Mais comme le mien commence a faire la gueule, je me demandais si l'investissent valait la peine.



les yeux fermé tu peut l'acheté faut juste avoir le permis car la glisse bonjour


----------



## flor (14 Septembre 2007)

lovell a dit:


> Faux. L'ancien clavier est le meilleur ramasse miettes existant. Je te trouve de mauvais foi


mais il est exposé sur l'ancien clavier


----------



## flor (14 Septembre 2007)

flor a dit:


> les yeux fermé tu peut l'acheté faut juste avoir le permis car la glisse bonjour



pas 28 mais 15  *ici *


----------



## G2LOQ (14 Septembre 2007)

flor a dit:


> pas 28&#8364; mais 15 &#8364; *ici *



C'est le petit le winner. Le killer est &#224; 25&#8364;.. 

Mais j'avoue qu'il est bien sympa (surtout quant je vois la t&#234;te du mien.  ).


----------



## Alesc (14 Septembre 2007)

Ah les tapis Nova ! :love: Je suis abonné aussi !


----------



## Bibabelou (14 Septembre 2007)

ça sert à quelque chose avec une souris bluetooth??? (kensington Si670m)


----------



## NightWalker (15 Septembre 2007)

Où sont les photos ?


----------



## flor (16 Septembre 2007)

NightWalker a dit:


> Où sont les photos ?



les photos de ?


----------



## Kukana (16 Septembre 2007)

il a quoi de trop cool ce tapis ..?


----------



## NightWalker (16 Septembre 2007)

Le titre du fil c'est "Postez vos *photos *de switch, donc les bavardages c'est ailleurs


----------



## crvt61 (18 Septembre 2007)

La boiboite de mon précccieux !






En plein déballage...






La merveille tant attendue...






Vêtue de sa belle coque rouge !






A suivre ....


----------



## Kukana (18 Septembre 2007)

jolie quoique la  coque enlève de son charme je trouve


----------



## crvt61 (18 Septembre 2007)

Moi je trouve ça marrant, un peu décalé, comme les anciens Imac ou Ibook clamshell... puis voir cette coque blanche pleine de poussière, ça me rendrait malade...


----------



## Kukana (18 Septembre 2007)

de toute façon l'essentiel c'est que sa te plaise


----------



## El_Bobo (18 Septembre 2007)

Magnifique! Surtout sans la coque !:rateau: :rateau:
Nan ca rend tres bien félicitations!


----------



## Skeud (23 Septembre 2007)

Depuis le temps que je voulais poster içi...

http://skeud.online.free.fr/site_pe...n_Switch_;-)/Pages/Déballage_Macbook_Pro.html


----------



## pi-xi (23 Septembre 2007)

Skeud a dit:


> Depuis le temps que je voulais poster içi...
> 
> http://skeud.online.free.fr/site_pe...n_Switch_;-)/Pages/Déballage_Macbook_Pro.html



moi je veux bien...

mais t'aurais pu mettre un pantalon sur ta photo 4 :mouais:


----------



## Skeud (23 Septembre 2007)

Désolé je sortais de la piscine..........pas le temps d'enfiler un pantalon!!! Trop pressé d'ouvrir la bête:rateau:


----------



## arcanomancer (23 Septembre 2007)

Sympa les photos ! Quand on voit le joli carton, on a pas envie de l'abimer !


----------



## CERDAN (24 Septembre 2007)

Il est sympa le diaporama iweb, je ne savais pas qu'on pouvait faire ce genre de choses !


----------



## julro (29 Septembre 2007)

et voil je mis suis mis à mac

apres avoir longtemps hésité je me suis decidégrace a ce forum


merci MACGENERATION


----------



## G2LOQ (29 Septembre 2007)

Classe  (C'est pas le bordel comme sur mon bureau. :rose: )


----------



## ncocacola (29 Septembre 2007)

Joli la souris M$^!
J'ai la même et elle est très bien  (et oui, M$ ne fait pas QUE de la merde)


----------



## Joffrey (6 Octobre 2007)

julro a dit:


> et voil je mis suis mis à mac
> 
> apres avoir longtemps hésité je me suis decidégrace a ce forum
> 
> ...


Il est magnifique, et c'est vrai que le bureau est bien en ordre


----------



## Dila (7 Octobre 2007)

Salut a toutes et tous,

Ci-apres le lien vers mon 3ème switch .

http://adil.sassa.free.fr/SwitchiPhone/Switch iPhone.html

Celui-la est plus "petit" mais il compte quand même....

Cordialement,

Dila


----------



## Tarul (7 Octobre 2007)

Dila a dit:


> Salut a toutes et tous,
> 
> Ci-apres le lien vers mon 3ème switch .
> 
> ...



Mais pas petit en prix le switch. 

Il fonctionne bien? Je vois que tu n'as pas tarder a installer un émulateur nes?? 
Je vois aussi qu'il y a plus d'application que je ne le pensais. Il y a une barre de défilement lorsque tu as beaucoup d'applications?


----------



## TEOX (7 Octobre 2007)

J'ai aussi un fond d'écran Dharma :love:

4 8 15 16 23 42


----------



## rolweb (12 Octobre 2007)

Bonsoir
Aprés une semaine passé sur Mac je peux dire que sa change.
Plus de bruit d'ordi dans ma chambre , reactif , pas de pixel mort que du bonheur 
Un switcheur heureux 

Rolweb


----------



## Joffrey (13 Octobre 2007)

rolweb a dit:


> Bonsoir
> Aprés une semaine passé sur Mac je peux dire que sa change.
> Plus de bruit d'ordi dans ma chambre , reactif , pas de pixel mort que du bonheur
> Un switcheur heureux
> ...


 
Il est super   franchement ça donne trop envie...


----------



## thebestofmen (20 Octobre 2007)

bon et bien voila je suis passé à OS X 

Voici deux photos de mon superbe imac 20" 

http://picasaweb.google.com/nicolas.jamelot/Imac


----------



## anneee (21 Octobre 2007)

bravo, belle machine, félicitations pour ton achat


----------



## CERDAN (21 Octobre 2007)

thebestofmen a dit:


> bon et bien voila je suis passé à OS X
> 
> Voici deux photos de mon superbe imac 20"
> 
> http://picasaweb.google.com/nicolas.jamelot/Imac



Très belle face arrirère


----------



## Joffrey (21 Octobre 2007)

Qu'il est beau...


----------



## thecrow (22 Octobre 2007)

Dila a dit:


> Salut a toutes et tous,
> 
> Ci-apres le lien vers mon 3ème switch .
> 
> ...




Je dois dire que cet Iphone fonctionne à merveille... félicitations pour ce joli "switch"


----------



## Bibabelou (22 Octobre 2007)

c'est vrai qu'il me fait de plus en plus envie cet iphone...mais bon, au prix où il est, et où il risque de rester un certain temps...


----------



## pi-xi (22 Octobre 2007)

alors voilà, j'ai mon premier mac depuis début septembre... et voilà j'ose pas lui retirer la protection de la pomme







voià, je sais pas ce que vous en pensez 

voilà 

:mouais:


----------



## Le N° 6 (22 Octobre 2007)

j'aurais fait pareil! jolie photo
c'est quel modele?
pas de bug?


----------



## pi-xi (22 Octobre 2007)

Le N&#176; 6;4446754 a dit:
			
		

> j'aurais fait pareil! jolie photo
> c'est quel modele?
> pas de bug?



r&#244;oo l'aut' il a m&#234;me pas vu que c'&#233;tait le iMac alu !

l'autre ! :rateau: 






(bon c'est le 24" 2,4Ghz qui attend son chat de vendredi...)


pas de bug... sauf mes 2Go rajout&#233;s qui ont fait 3 semaines et un soir pof !
chang&#233;s une premi&#232;re fois ils n'ont m&#234;me pas daign&#233; d&#233;marrer le mac
alors j'ai chang&#233; de marque de m&#233;moire et depuis tout va bien


----------



## CERDAN (23 Octobre 2007)

pi-xi a dit:


> alors voil&#224;, j'ai mon premier mac depuis d&#233;but septembre... et voil&#224; j'ose pas lui retirer la protection de la pomme
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Sublime  :love: :love: :love: Tr&#232;s beau appartement ou maison ??


----------



## pi-xi (23 Octobre 2007)

CERDAN a dit:


> Sublime  :love: :love: :love: Très beau appartement ou maison ??


 
wroo le moqueur


----------



## benkenobi (23 Octobre 2007)

pi-xi a dit:


> et voilà j'ose pas lui retirer la protection de la pomme



Enlève la tu prends pas un gros risque... Et puis ce sera quand même plus joli, non ?



(je ne vais pas craquer pour l'iMac, je ne vais pas craquer pour l'iMac, je ne vais pas craquer pour l'iMac, je ne vais pas craquer pour l'iMac, je ne vais pas craquer pour l'iMac, je ne vais pas craquer pour l'iMac, je ne vais pas craquer pour l'iMac, je ne vais pas craquer pour l'iMac, j'ai bien envie de craquer pour l'iMac...)


----------



## F118I4 (25 Octobre 2007)

Mon iPhone 4Go (1.0.2 désimlocké avec anysim) et mon iPod Nano 8Go (3ème génération) :







Mon bureau dans mon studio universitaire :


----------



## GroDan (25 Octobre 2007)

Ca gagne universitaire aujourd'hui !


----------



## CERDAN (25 Octobre 2007)

Effectivement


----------



## Bibabelou (25 Octobre 2007)

et bin mon cochon, &#231;a t'en fait une belle collec'


----------



## benkenobi (25 Octobre 2007)

saint_shaka a dit:


> Mon bureau dans mon studio universitaire :
> *Mon dieu ces fils !!!*





Qui a dit que les macs avaient moins de câbles que les autres ordis ??


----------



## F118I4 (25 Octobre 2007)

benkenobi a dit:


> Qui a dit que les macs avaient moins de câbles que les autres ordis ??


C 'est à cause de la neuf box trio 3D (qui fait pas wifi) et les enceintes JBL , j' ai la wifi avec le Crous mais je préfère avoir l' ADSL avec ethernet c 'est mieux (pas de déperdition d' ADSL) par contre ça fait énormément de fils.


----------



## arcanomancer (25 Octobre 2007)

Logement Crous et iPhone... Ouais... 
Je ne m'y ferai jamais, les Creature en Blanc, ca rend pas du tout. Enfin, c'est mon opinion.


----------



## Anonyme (25 Octobre 2007)

Cela rend mieux avec un iMac blanc quand même !


----------



## Agrippa II (25 Octobre 2007)

Voilà mon double Switch d'octobre http://gallery.mac.com/nicolas.masuez71390#100006&bgcolor=black
Nb : l'Ipod a un an ^^


----------



## CERDAN (25 Octobre 2007)

Bel iMac !!!


----------



## pi-xi (25 Octobre 2007)

belle iNappe :rateau:


----------



## Agrippa II (25 Octobre 2007)

CERDAN a dit:


> Bel iMac !!!



Si c'est pour moi merci


----------



## Joffrey (25 Octobre 2007)

Agrippa II a dit:


> Voilà mon double Switch d'octobre http://gallery.mac.com/nicolas.masuez71390#100006&bgcolor=black
> Nb : l'Ipod a un an ^^


Tout simplement fantastique


----------



## Agrippa II (25 Octobre 2007)

Joffrey a dit:


> Tout simplement fantastique



Le seul soucis étant que le lecteur superdrive de l'Imac soit défectueux snif mais pour le reste


----------



## AeN0 (29 Octobre 2007)

Voila les photos : http://picasaweb.google.fr/aen0rphe/SwitchMB


----------



## CERDAN (29 Octobre 2007)

Tr&#232;s Joli,  :love:


----------



## Joffrey (29 Octobre 2007)

AeN0 a dit:


> Voila les photos : http://picasaweb.google.fr/aen0rphe/SwitchMB


Wouahhhhhh :love:


----------



## Anonyme (29 Octobre 2007)

Bravo Aen0 .


----------



## paulomoto11 (29 Octobre 2007)

Merci pour ces photos Aen0!


----------



## El_Bobo (30 Octobre 2007)

Bien joué!
Et belle machine!!
Have fun


----------



## clochelune (30 Octobre 2007)

saint_shaka a dit:


> Mon iPhone 4Go (1.0.2 d&#233;simlock&#233; avec anysim) et mon iPod Nano 8Go (3&#232;me g&#233;n&#233;ration) :
> 
> 
> 
> ...



yep, il vient d'o&#249; ton fond d'&#233;cran ? &#231;a me plait ;-)

perso, j'aurais pris aussi les enceintes JBL de Creative en blanc pour aller avec l'iMac
je pr&#233;f&#232;re vraiment celui-ci au nouveau (mais non je pr&#233;f&#233;rai d&#233;j&#224; l'iMac framboise ou tournesol aux iMac blanc... nostalgie quoi!!)
sur le nouveau, la bande noire bordant l'&#233;cran, je trouve &#231;a tr&#232;s moyen... tout &#231;a pour aller avec l'iPhone...
mais peut-&#234;tre n'est-ce pas d&#233;rangeant...

enfin je reste accroch&#233;e &#224; mon MacBook blanc avec un iPod photo tout blanc...
un clavier BT blanc et une LiveBox blanche (juste la souris, pas blanche, la MightyMouse ne m'a pas s&#233;duite apr&#232;s six mois, mais je pense en trouver d'autres, sans fil, d'une autre couleur que ma logitech grise qui en tout cas a une bonne autonomie avec ses piles - et le clavier Apple BT a tenu 6 mois, quant &#224; la MightyMouse, trois mois et en plus elle s'est encrass&#233;, n'a plus fonctionn&#233;! dommage, elle &#233;tait vraiment jolie! mais pas pratique pour moi!)

enfin bref chapeau!
et comment tu as pu avoir l'iPhone ?? desimlock&#233; ? &#231;a fonctionne bien ?
et niveau abonnement, as-tu pu rest&#233; sous ton op&#233;rateur ou ?
j'ai vu que Bouygues en proposait, enfin certains magasins en proposaient sous Bouygues mais &#224; l'achat, avec le forfait 15 euros par moi que j'ai &#231;a me revenait &#224; environ 800, 370 si forfait plus &#233;lev&#233;, mais &#231;a m'int&#233;resse pas du coup... 
surtout niveau mises &#224; jour etc... je verrai &#231;a d'ici deux ans ce que &#231;a donne l'emploi de l'iPhone...
l'&#233;cran tactile, c'est quand m&#234;me une r&#233;volution, mais j'attends un peu que &#231;a soit mieux maitris&#233; et d&#233;velopp&#233; histoire de ne pas avoir de soucis! en tout cas, je lis vos retours d'exp&#233;rience!


----------



## CERDAN (30 Octobre 2007)

clochelune a dit:


> yep, il vient d'où ton fond d'écran ? ça me plait ;-)
> 
> perso, j'aurais pris aussi les enceintes JBL de Creative en blanc pour aller avec l'iMac
> je préfère vraiment celui-ci au nouveau (mais non je préférai déjà l'iMac framboise ou tournesol aux iMac blanc... nostalgie quoi!!)
> ...



Fond d'écran


----------



## clochelune (30 Octobre 2007)

CERDAN a dit:


> Fond d'&#233;cran



oh merci Cerdan! je l'ai loup&#233; celui-ci ;-)

par contre j'ai d&#233;couvert cocorricones gr&#226;ce &#224; MamaCass et l'un d'entre nous a un avatar Tintin existant &#233;galement sur cocorricones (bon j'aime beaucoup Tintin!)

Edit : "rhino MAC OS X GUIKIT &#169; 2007 TONER - guikit with 10 appskins - iconset - wallpaper - iTunes patch."


hop, c'est donc ce site qui a demand&#233; pour MamaCass le changement en Rhinos-Mac ?
il est int&#233;ressant lui aussi... tout en &#233;tant diff&#233;rent ;-)
enfin, vive les rhinos ;-)


----------



## MamaCass (30 Octobre 2007)

clochelune a dit:


> par contre j'ai découvert cocorricones grâce à MamaCass et l'un d'entre nous a un avatar Tintin existant également sur cocorricones (bon j'aime beaucoup Tintin!)
> 
> Edit : "rhino MAC OS X GUIKIT © 2007 TONER - guikit with 10 appskins - iconset - wallpaper - iTunes patch."
> 
> ...



:mouais: :mouais: :mouais:  non c'est pas lui


----------



## CERDAN (30 Octobre 2007)

MamaCass a dit:


> :mouais: :mouais: :mouais:  non c'est pas lui



Ben alors, on fait le faux-modeste ?


----------



## MamaCass (30 Octobre 2007)

Punaise je comprends pas de quoi vous parlez !!!!!


----------



## CERDAN (30 Octobre 2007)

MamaCass a dit:


> Punaise je comprends pas de quoi vous parlez !!!!!



C'est ca qui est drôle, moi non plus


----------



## marabouma (30 Octobre 2007)

Alor voila mon petit 24" Alu , :love:  accompagné du petit iPod qui va avec  

Voila je poste également mon switch très réussi ma foi.


----------



## F118I4 (30 Octobre 2007)

clochelune a dit:


> et comment tu as pu avoir l'iPhone ?? desimlocké ? ça fonctionne bien ?
> et niveau abonnement, as-tu pu resté sous ton opérateur ou ?
> j'ai vu que Bouygues en proposait, enfin certains magasins en proposaient sous Bouygues mais à l'achat, avec le forfait 15 euros par moi que j'ai ça me revenait à environ 800, 370 si forfait plus élevé, mais ça m'intéresse pas du coup...
> surtout niveau mises à jour etc... je verrai ça d'ici deux ans ce que ça donne l'emploi de l'iPhone...
> l'écran tactile, c'est quand même une révolution, mais j'attends un peu que ça soit mieux maitrisé et développé histoire de ne pas avoir de soucis! en tout cas, je lis vos retours d'expérience!


J' ai acheté mon iPhone 400 euros a quelqu' un qui est sur le forum Frenchiphone , il l' avait déjà activé et désimlocké avec anysim , il fonctionne tout opérateur.Je suis en mobicarte orange et cela fonctionne très bien et je me connecté via la wi-fi du crous ou de la fac et chez des potes (avec freebox...).
Il vraiment très bien et pratique.


----------



## NightWalker (30 Octobre 2007)

n'oubliez pas, ce fil est réservé pour les photos de switch...


----------



## marabouma (31 Octobre 2007)

[/URL][/IMG]

Je réedite mon post car je m'étais mal débrouille rpour insérer la photo.  
Voici donc mon nouvel iMac 24" dont je suis très satisfait :love: 
C'est vraiment une superbe machine. 
Un swith réussi !!!


----------



## knight2000 (31 Octobre 2007)

Félicitations, belle machine.
Me tente bien moi cet iMac; complètement switcher, à voir ...
Lorsque j'aurais les  :rateau:


----------



## Rob'pom (31 Octobre 2007)

Mes nouveaux amis :
iMac 24" avec léopard
iPod touch
DD lacie 500 Go
iWork'08
:love:


----------



## knight2000 (31 Octobre 2007)

Ouah, tout simplement.

Génial !


----------



## CERDAN (31 Octobre 2007)

Tout ca en 1 coup ?? Ca fait pas mal de matos...


----------



## Rob'pom (31 Octobre 2007)

CERDAN a dit:


> Tout ca en 1 coup ?? Ca fait pas mal de matos...



Oui


----------



## David_b (31 Octobre 2007)

Rob'pom a dit:


> Mes nouveaux amis :
> iMac 24" avec léopard
> iPod touch
> DD lacie 500 Go
> ...


T'as oublié Le chat, de Geluck


----------



## Joffrey (31 Octobre 2007)

Rob'pom a dit:


> Mes nouveaux amis :
> iMac 24" avec l&#233;opard
> iPod touch
> DD lacie 500 Go
> ...


Punaiseuhhhh y en a qui ont de la chance!!! vivement que je re&#231;ois mon iMac lol


----------



## clochelune (31 Octobre 2007)

MamaCass a dit:


> Punaise je comprends pas de quoi vous parlez !!!!!




Edit : "rhino MAC OS X GUIKIT © 2007 TONER - guikit with 10 appskins - iconset - wallpaper - iTunes patch."

euh, parce que j'ai vu ceci rhino MAC là...

alors je me demandais si c'était pas lui qui t'avait demandé de rajouter un s pour que ton site devienne rhinosmac

mais non apparemment !
je comprends pas bien non plus... ce rhino MAC je l'ai trouvé en fait sur le site en question donné par Cerdan, pas dans l'onglet icones mais un autre onglet du site...

du coup... j'étais étonnée ;-)

enfin, il doit y avoir de nombreux amateurs de rhinocéros parmi les amateurs de félins ;-)


----------



## pi-xi (31 Octobre 2007)

il fait du bruit ce DD laCie externe ?

ou pas ?


----------



## David_b (31 Octobre 2007)

pi-xi a dit:


> il fait du bruit ce DD laCie externe ?


Lascie fait souvent du bruit, quand on s'en sert :rateau:  
je suis déjà loin


----------



## clochelune (31 Octobre 2007)

Rob'pom a dit:


> Mes nouveaux amis :
> iMac 24" avec léopard
> iPod touch
> DD lacie 500 Go
> ...



yep en effet c'est quand même la classe ;-)
pour rebondir dans le sujet galerie ;-)
hum, il y avait des chocolats dans la boite du chat geluckien (que j'adore, le chat! les choclats aussi en passant ;-) ou des speculos! bah j'ai plusieurs amies en belgique et à quatorze ans une de mes correspondantes m'envoyait toujours des passages de la BD de Geluck! ça marque!!)


----------



## Shanna (31 Octobre 2007)

Voici enfin les photos de mon switch. Macbook reçu le 24 octobre ^^
J'ai acheté LEvertigo aussi =)

1. La boiboite 








2. L'ouverture ^^











3. Installation sur le bureau






4. Power !


----------



## David_b (31 Octobre 2007)

Shanna a dit:


> Voici enfin les photos de mon switch. Macbook reçu le 24 octobre ^^


C'est vraiment une belle machine ce MB


----------



## captsubasa59 (31 Octobre 2007)

tu me fais trop envie


----------



## Kukana (31 Octobre 2007)

il est sous tiger ??
pas sous leopard ?


----------



## clochelune (31 Octobre 2007)

Kukana a dit:


> il est sous tiger ??
> pas sous leopard ?



il l'a reçu le 24 et Léopard sortait le 26!
du coup... mais il peut avoir la mise à jour à 8 euros...

en tout cas, ah ce MacBook blanc...
j'en suis toujours aussi satisfaite!


----------



## Shanna (31 Octobre 2007)

Kukana a dit:


> il est sous tiger ??
> pas sous leopard ?



Oui sous Tiger, étant donné qu'il a été expédié le 23 octobre 
J'attends Leopard avec impatience =D


----------



## Kukana (31 Octobre 2007)

bizarre je connai des gens qui on recu leur imac le 24 avec leopard....
mais bon ...^^


----------



## Shanna (31 Octobre 2007)

clochelune a dit:


> *il* l'a reçu le 24 et Léopard sortait le 26!
> du coup... mais *il* peut avoir la mise à jour à 8 euros...
> 
> en tout cas, ah ce MacBook blanc...
> j'en suis toujours aussi satisfaite!



Sauf que je suis une fille donc "elle" est plus approprié, mishi


----------



## clochelune (31 Octobre 2007)

Shanna a dit:


> Sauf que je suis une fille donc "elle" est plus approprié, mishi



ok chère shanna ;-)
je retiens ;-)
moi aussi, je suis une miss ;-)


----------



## benkenobi (31 Octobre 2007)

Et les filles, allez plutôt faire un tour dans Autoportrait comme ça tout le monde sera au courant !

:love: :rose:  


:style:


----------



## xao85 (31 Octobre 2007)

Il commence à y avoir trop de switcheuses...
En tout cas belles photos!


----------



## ncocacola (31 Octobre 2007)

Magnifique ce MacBook surtout neuf !!


----------



## jodido (2 Novembre 2007)

ncocacola a dit:


> Magnifique ce MacBook surtout neuf !!


Est-ce à dire qu'il vieilli mal?  
Perso dans tous les cas l'écran est trop petit meme si je trouve le design sympa


----------



## ncocacola (2 Novembre 2007)

Non c'est juste que compar&#233; &#224; l'&#233;cran du MB de mon fr&#232;re (plein de traces de doigt), celui me parait magnifique


----------



## Anonyme (2 Novembre 2007)

Il faut lui dire que le MacBook ne possède pas d'écran multipoint.






PS : J'ai le même problème avec mon MacBook .


----------



## ncocacola (2 Novembre 2007)

En fait c'est quand il essaie de le nettoyer 
Il le salit encore plus^^


----------



## NightWalker (2 Novembre 2007)

Dites... vons ne pouvez pas tchatcher ailleurs...


----------



## thecrow (2 Novembre 2007)

Voici mon mien.... après quelques ajouts


----------



## Umbre (2 Novembre 2007)

Je ne voyais pas le MacPro aussi Massif u.u

Mais j'aime ton bureau, enfin ce qu'il y a dessus. On se maris et pour le divorse je prendle matos et toi l'appart ? =D


----------



## Kukana (2 Novembre 2007)

thecrow a dit:


> Voici mon mien.... après quelques ajouts



woah woah woah woah woah woah woah vraiment trop beau 
juste j'aime pas l'ecran dell ^^
mais le reste est vraiment trop beau


----------



## thecrow (2 Novembre 2007)

Kukana a dit:


> woah woah woah woah woah woah woah vraiment trop beau
> juste j'aime pas l'ecran dell ^^
> mais le reste est vraiment trop beau



   Les écrans DELL étaient le bon compromis ! Vu que les écrans apple sont en retard de 3 guerres j'avais pas envie d'acheter la pomme pour faire beau... mais pour la qualité et les connexions présentent dans les écrans dell...


----------



## Kukana (2 Novembre 2007)

je suis bien d'accord mais je parlais juste qu'ils sont pas super bien assortie avec les appareils autour "apple" ^^


----------



## ncocacola (2 Novembre 2007)

Y'en a qui se font pas chier dans la vie


----------



## David_b (2 Novembre 2007)

thecrow a dit:


> Les écrans DELL étaient le bon compromis ! Vu que les écrans apple sont en retard de 3 guerres j'avais pas envie d'acheter la pomme pour faire beau... mais pour la qualité et les connexions présentent dans les écrans dell...




et puis beau bureau et...bel équipement 
Il est quand même beau le MBP :love: (le MacPro aussi, mais j'en ai déjà 1 )


----------



## thecrow (2 Novembre 2007)

Merci les gars, 

c'est que c'est le pied de bosser avec du bon matos...
Et puis c'est mon outil de travail donc il faut bien ce qu'il faut pour combler ses clients...


----------



## BidoN974 (2 Novembre 2007)

enfin ! le voila !

imac 20" éieme config avec son ipod nano (reduc back to school) pour ne pas qu'il se sente seul!

un ptit aperçu en imagesuivra dans la semaine !
PS : je l'ai eu avec tiger et j'ai tout de suite appeler le sotre et hop leopard pour bientot 


aller jy retourne !

ps: c'est trop de la boule mac ! héhéhé jsuis deja fan ! en plus ya des stiker pomme 

hmm pour tout ceux qui hésite encore, allez y, croqué la pomme !


----------



## Joffrey (2 Novembre 2007)

ncocacola a dit:


> Y'en a qui se font pas chier dans la vie


C'est clair... en tout cas c'est super beau...


----------



## ncocacola (2 Novembre 2007)

Bah s'il a les moyens autant se faire plaisir.
En plus lui il a de la chance, il allie plaisir et boulot !


----------



## arcanomancer (2 Novembre 2007)

Joli matériel ... mais quel est l'intérêt d'avoir un iPod ET un iPhone ?


----------



## jodido (2 Novembre 2007)

arcanomancer a dit:


> Joli mat&#233;riel ... mais quel est l'int&#233;r&#234;t d'avoir un iPod ET un iPhone ?



Je dirais minimum 72go


----------



## eyescarz (3 Novembre 2007)

allez hop j'avais pas poster le miens


----------



## pi-xi (3 Novembre 2007)

oh ?! c'est quoi ce fond d'écran ?


----------



## thecrow (3 Novembre 2007)

mon ipod a 2 ans... et j'ai pas envie de le revendre...


----------



## eyescarz (3 Novembre 2007)

pi-xi a dit:


> oh ?! c'est quoi ce fond d'écran ?



hop
http://img221.imageshack.us/img221/1885/wallpapertimemachinebypyv8.png


----------



## alexcls (7 Novembre 2007)




----------



## thecrow (7 Novembre 2007)

on se croirait dans une soucoupe volante     

Félicitations à toi,


----------



## No Ma'am (7 Novembre 2007)

Et bientôt on dira directement à son ordi "écris-moi un mémoire sur les écailles des poissons rouges rien qu'en lisant dans mes pensées" et il s'éxecutera. 

On s'y croirait !


----------



## Almamida (7 Novembre 2007)

Bon, voilà les photos de mon Macbook Pro 














C'est mon premier Mac, il est magnifique, fin, léger :love:  et mon 15,4" Toshiba a l'air obèse à côté !  
La batterie m'impressionne aussi, il fait pas de bruit, il chauffe peu et j'ai pu résoudre le problème de l'écran (blanc qui tire vers le jaune) e changeant les réglages de couleur.
C'est nickel  

Longue vie à mon Mac.  

Demain réception du Macbook de ma moitié  

(et bye bye les 3 PC de la maison aussi  )


----------



## Anonyme (8 Novembre 2007)

Félicitations pour ton nouveau joujou !


----------



## Joffrey (8 Novembre 2007)

Voici la photo de mon switch...  
Si vous souhaitez lire mon témoignage, c'est par ici


----------



## jodido (9 Novembre 2007)

Tu les mets où tes pieds? :rateau:


----------



## David_b (9 Novembre 2007)

jodido a dit:


> Tu les mets où tes pieds? :rateau:



dans les 2 tiroirs vides sur les côtés


----------



## David_b (9 Novembre 2007)

pendant que j'y suis, je crois que j'ai jamais posté de photo de mon "switch". C'est fait,  mon bureau :




Les plus attentifs distingueront un mini bout du MacPro à côté du bureau, derrière l'écran du MacBook, ou alors c'est le  MiniPartener, posé sur le MacPro 

Désolé, je met pas la tour sur le bureau : c'est bien trop encombrant


----------



## Joffrey (9 Novembre 2007)

jodido a dit:


> Tu les mets où tes pieds? :rateau:



LOL  Je suis obligé de mettre les pieds à coté du subwofer lol, c'est vrai qu'il est énorme...


----------



## CERDAN (9 Novembre 2007)

David_b a dit:


> pendant que j'y suis, je crois que j'ai jamais posté de photo de mon "switch". C'est fait,  mon bureau :
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Joli :love:


----------



## pi-xi (9 Novembre 2007)

David_b a dit:


> pendant que j'y suis, je crois que j'ai jamais posté de photo de mon "switch". C'est fait,  mon bureau :
> 
> 
> 
> ...



wraoo aucun fils :love: 

bravo photoshop  


(et dire que ce sera comme ça dans le futur : des souris et des claviers sans fil...)


----------



## David_b (9 Novembre 2007)

pi-xi a dit:


> wraoo aucun fils :love:
> 
> bravo photoshop


LOL  
pas de photoshop, mais c'est vrai que je limite les fils. Par contre, tu vois pas... &#224; c&#244;t&#233; du MacPro ! c'est affreux : alimentations, onduleurs, c&#226;bles, etc.

Sinon, je change souvent de clavier et de souris, selon mon humeur (je sais... :rose et j'utilise aussi du "filaire" :
Une souris microsoft "optical truc bidule" avec fil, la meilleure souris que j'ai jamais eue :love: mais si moche compar&#233;e &#224; la MM.
le clavier alu (excelllent), le clavier icekey de macally,...

edit : d'ailleurs sur la Macbook, tu vois le fil du magsafe et de mon r&#233;seau Ethernet (pas de Wifi)


----------



## Biskuit (9 Novembre 2007)

Voila quelques photos de mon MacBook!!

http://picasaweb.google.fr/Amgote/MonSwitch


----------



## David_b (9 Novembre 2007)

pi-xi a dit:


> wraoo aucun fils :love:


Petite suite, pour répondre à un message privé me mettant au défi de montrer les câbles en question 
Voilà :




Satanés câbles, je déteste ça.
Une fois "branché" l'arrière du MacPro est bien moins sexy 
Et encore vous voyez pas le swicth Ethernet sur la droite, avec ses gros câbles :rateau:


----------



## anthoprotic (9 Novembre 2007)

David_b a dit:


> Petite suite, pour r&#233;pondre &#224; un message priv&#233; me mettant au d&#233;fi de montrer les c&#226;bles en question
> Voil&#224; :
> 
> 
> ...




Allez montre! 

T'est pas game?


----------



## David_b (9 Novembre 2007)

anthoprotic a dit:


> Allez montre!
> 
> T'est pas game?



mon anglais me fait d&#233;faut l&#224; : "joueur", c'est &#231;a ? Non je le suis pas. Sauf aux &#233;checs (et je triche, en plus) 
Mais tu sais c'est juste des c&#226;bles en plus : bleu, bleu fonc&#233;, noir et beige + un bo&#238;tier giga Ethernet

Par contre gr&#226;ce &#224; cette superbe photo (si si), je viens de retrouver le post-it que je pouvais absolument pas perdre, dont j'avais besoin... hier


----------



## Anonyme (9 Novembre 2007)

David_b a dit:


> Petite suite, pour r&#233;pondre &#224; un message priv&#233; me mettant au d&#233;fi de montrer les c&#226;bles en question
> Voil&#224; :
> 
> 
> ...



Le d&#233;fi est relev&#233; et avec succ&#232;s    :love: 
Mais c'est jolie quand m&#234;me cette harmonie, cette (d&#233-construction de l'espace


----------



## CERDAN (9 Novembre 2007)

Moi quand j'ai pleins de cables, ( ex : mon pc  ) je fais bien attation de les cacher et raison de plus avec un MacPro . Et pas faire des photos !!!

Mais finalement et pour te rassurer; dis-toi si il y a des fils, ca veut dire que ton ordi est efficace, sur-puissant, et beaucoup plus rapide et fiable que le sans fil ( ce qui est un petit peu vrai )

Alors, pas de honte &#224; poster ce genre de photos ! 


ps : faut dire aussi que la MacPro, qu'est ce que c'est beau ! :love:


----------



## David_b (9 Novembre 2007)

CERDAN a dit:


> Moi quand j'ai pleins de cables, ( ex : mon pc  ) je fais bien attation de les cacher et raison de plus avec un MacPro . Et pas faire des photos !!!


Bah, ce qui compte c'est le confort de travail : j'aime bien mon bureau (même si c'est une simple planche posée sur 2 meubles)... et le MacPro qui va avec :love:


----------



## NightWalker (9 Novembre 2007)

heuuu... vous n'avez pas d'autres photos


----------



## NightWalker (9 Novembre 2007)

Dites... ça ne vous dérange pas de tchatcher dans un fil dédier pour la photo ???  
Je sens que ça va nettoyer sec...


----------



## Tchi (10 Novembre 2007)

Premier post avec le macbook


----------



## Aestheticsppc (10 Novembre 2007)

Voilà mon joli mbp 











et plus de photos ici : http://www.flickr.com/photos/aestheticsppc/


----------



## Spyd3rX (10 Novembre 2007)

et voila mon switch, enfin mes switchs 






Je me posais une petite question en passant : Est ce que &#224; la longue, il a des traces de touche de clavier sur l'&#233;cran du macbook ? Histoire de savoir si je continue &#224; mettre le petit plastic &#224; chaque fois


----------



## xao85 (10 Novembre 2007)

Il en met vraiment plein la vue le macbook pro, ya pas à dire! :love::love::love:


----------



## jodido (10 Novembre 2007)

Spyd3rX a dit:


> Je me posais une petite question en passant : Est ce que à la longue, il a des traces de touche de clavier sur l'écran du macbook ? Histoire de savoir si je continue à mettre le petit plastic à chaque fois



Sont con chez Apple mais quand meme  
Joli photos en tout cas


----------



## Kukana (10 Novembre 2007)

Spyd3rX a dit:


> et voila mon switch, enfin mes switchs
> 
> suberbe macbook
> 
> Je me posais une petite question en passant : Est ce que &#224; la longue, il a des traces de touche de clavier sur l'&#233;cran du macbook ? Histoire de savoir si je continue &#224; mettre le petit plastic &#224; chaque fois



non pas que je sache pas de touche sur l'ecran ^^


----------



## Spyd3rX (10 Novembre 2007)

la plupart des gsm ont ce genre de probleme apres plusieurs mois d'utilisation, donc on sait jammais 
Merci bps


----------



## Almamida (11 Novembre 2007)

Voilà une dernière photo, vu que la miss a reçu son Macbook Jeudi.
Switch complet pour la maison :





:love: :love:


----------



## David_b (11 Novembre 2007)

Tchi a dit:


> Premier post avec le macbook ;)[/QUOTE]
> Put**n, qu'il est (beaucoup plus) beau le MacBook :)
> Bravo :up:


----------



## CERDAN (11 Novembre 2007)

Almamida a dit:


> Voilà une dernière photo, vu que la miss a reçu son Macbook Jeudi.
> Switch complet pour la maison :
> 
> 
> :love: :love:


C'est du joli :love:


----------



## anneee (11 Novembre 2007)

Almamida a dit:


> Voilà une dernière photo, vu que la miss a reçu son Macbook Jeudi.
> Switch complet pour la maison :
> 
> 
> ...



très chouette, félicitations


----------



## marjorie1967 (11 Novembre 2007)

Voici les photos de mon switch!!!
Je suis très heureuse avec mon Macbook et tiens à remercier ce forum qui m'a beaucoup aidé!


----------



## CERDAN (11 Novembre 2007)

F&#233;lictation, c'est une vrai b&#234;te le macbook !


----------



## anneee (11 Novembre 2007)

marjorie1967 a dit:


> Voici les photos de mon switch!!!
> Je suis très heureuse avec mon Macbook et tiens à remercier ce forum qui m'a beaucoup aidé!



félicitations et amuses toi bien avec ta nouvelle machine


----------



## Maxime63 (16 Novembre 2007)

Voila !:love: :love: :love: :love: :love: :love: :love: :love: :love: :love: :love: :love: :love: :love:


----------



## Kukana (16 Novembre 2007)

Maxime63 a dit:


> Voila !:love: :love: :love: :love: :love: :love: :love: :love: :love: :love: :love: :love: :love: :love:



tres joli felicitation


----------



## David_b (16 Novembre 2007)

Maxime63 a dit:


> Photo


C'est quoi le petit machin à droite à côté de ta souris, une archi-mini cé USB ?


----------



## Kukana (16 Novembre 2007)

je voterais pour un adaptateur mini usb -> usb (normal)


----------



## Bibabelou (16 Novembre 2007)

ou alors le récepteur USB de la souris...on lance un sondage?


----------



## David_b (16 Novembre 2007)

BIBABELOU a dit:


> ou alors le récepteur USB de la souris...on lance un sondage?



pas con.
Dommage... si c'est ça: j'aimerais une clé que je risque pas d'arracher parce qu'elle dépasse de X cm du portable


----------



## CERDAN (16 Novembre 2007)

Le petit reste d'une rage incontrôlée ??


----------



## Maxime63 (16 Novembre 2007)

C'est le nano recepteur de ma souris sans fil !!!!!
Logitech nano sur google  

C'est impressionnant j'ai deja l'impression d'avoir toujours été sur mac !!


----------



## NightWalker (16 Novembre 2007)

Chose promise chose due...




PS : pour les nouveaux, ça a un rapport avec le point disco


----------



## greggorynque (17 Novembre 2007)

NightWalker a dit:


> Chose promise chose due...
> 
> 
> 
> PS : pour les nouveaux, ça a un rapport avec le point disco




Geeeet  uuuUUUUuuuuuup   :modo::modo::modo::bebe::bebe::modo::modo::modo:


----------



## CERDAN (17 Novembre 2007)

heu..... ?


----------



## greggorynque (17 Novembre 2007)

CERDAN a dit:


> heu..... ?


 je vois une boule a facettes, je danse


----------



## TheDrakoon (17 Novembre 2007)

Nouveau mac, nouvelles applications, autant en profiter pour les tester et faire d'une pierre deux coup : iphoto, iweb, cyberduck et quelques intstants plus tard ... (loin d'&#234;tre parfait ne maitrisant pas encore bien)

http://www.elfique.com/oneshot/switch/Site/Photos.html


----------



## Kukana (17 Novembre 2007)

TheDrakoon a dit:


> Nouveau mac, nouvelles applications, autant en profiter pour les tester et faire d'une pierre deux coup : iphoto, iweb, cyberduck et quelques intstants plus tard ... (loin d'être parfait ne maitrisant pas encore bien)
> 
> http://www.elfique.com/oneshot/switch/Site/Photos.html



félicitations et bienvenu


----------



## anneee (17 Novembre 2007)

TheDrakoon a dit:


> Nouveau mac, nouvelles applications, autant en profiter pour les tester et faire d'une pierre deux coup : iphoto, iweb, cyberduck et quelques intstants plus tard ... (loin d'être parfait ne maitrisant pas encore bien)
> 
> http://www.elfique.com/oneshot/switch/Site/Photos.html




super   

et bienvenue parmi nous


----------



## kakao (17 Novembre 2007)

Deux Macbook pour le prix de deux : un pour un cadeau de mariage et un pour moi. Pour l'instant, apr&#232;s bien des p&#233;rip&#233;ties avec l'Apple Store et UPS (Crankit et Marjorie peuvent en t&#233;moigner  ), que du bonheur !   

Voici quelques photos du joujou avec sa housse La Robe noire et orange citrouille ! La housse est en LRPU, une mati&#232;re qui reprend sa forme apr&#232;s un laps de temps et qui semble donc bien con&#231;ue pour absorber les chocs.


----------



## anneee (17 Novembre 2007)

félicitations pour le, je veux dire les macbooks !!!!!!  

profites bien


----------



## xao85 (17 Novembre 2007)

Deux macbook ça sonne encore + envie! :love:


----------



## benlau (17 Novembre 2007)

Voici les photos de mon Switch.....iMac 24" 2.4GHz 2Go de Ram + iPod Touch 16Go.

Que du bonheur !!!!!!!


----------



## anthoprotic (18 Novembre 2007)

benlau a dit:


> Voici les photos de mon Switch.....iMac 24" 2.4GHz 2Go de Ram + iPod Touch 16Go.
> 
> Que du bonheur !!!!!!!
> 
> ...


----------



## anthoprotic (18 Novembre 2007)

D&#233;sol&#233; pour un autre post, mai ssa m'intrigue trop: comment il tient tout seul debout ton iPod touch?


----------



## marjorie1967 (18 Novembre 2007)

kakao a dit:


> Deux Macbook pour le prix de deux : un pour un cadeau de mariage et un pour moi. Pour l'instant, après bien des péripéties avec l'Apple Store et UPS (Crankit et Marjorie peuvent en témoigner  ), que du bonheur !
> 
> Voici quelques photos du joujou avec sa housse La Robe noire et orange citrouille ! La housse est en LRPU, une matière qui reprend sa forme après un laps de temps et qui semble donc bien conçue pour absorber les chocs.



superbe Macbook, Félicitations!  
Depuis le temps que tu l'attendais...
Très jolie la La Robe :love:


----------



## CERDAN (18 Novembre 2007)

anthoprotic a dit:


> OUAOW
> 
> Comme dirait steve jobs, pretty cool, uhhh?
> 
> ...



Vraiment magnifique, même ta table reflète le Leopard !!



anthoprotic a dit:


> Désolé pour un autre post, mai ssa m'intrigue trop: comment il tient tout seul debout ton iPod touch?



L'ipod touch est fournie avec un petit socle en plastique


----------



## Joffrey (18 Novembre 2007)

C'est vrai qu'il est drolement beau


----------



## David_b (18 Novembre 2007)

anthoprotic a dit:


> OUAOW
> 
> Comme dirait steve jobs, pretty cool, uhhh?
> 
> ...


*
Je pensais qu'il disait boum ? *


----------



## tarte en pion ! (18 Novembre 2007)

benlau a dit:


> Voici les photos de mon Switch.....iMac 24" 2.4GHz 2Go de Ram + iPod Touch 16Go.
> 
> Que du bonheur !!!!!!!


  SUper... bravo !
Mais un petit conseil : poure ne pas voir le cable du clavier débrouille-toi pour le passer en dessous de la table (par devant en le longeant) : il aura l'air d'un sans fil avec pavé numérique !


----------



## al02 (18 Novembre 2007)

Ah !! enfin de belles photos. Merci. :love:


----------



## xao85 (18 Novembre 2007)

Promis le weekend prochain je vous poste mon bureau!
Ca fera plasir à al02


----------



## anthoprotic (19 Novembre 2007)

David_b a dit:


> Je pensais qu'il disait boum ?



Et oui, entres-autres!

J'ai déja vu le vidéo aussi


----------



## pi-xi (19 Novembre 2007)

sinon le switch de mes voisins d'en face (ils avaient plusieurs imac blancs jusqu'à vendredi dernier et là ça a changé)

j'applique le principe de la précaution... NW

ils utilisent iCal dans leur boîte


----------



## David_b (19 Novembre 2007)

pi-xi a dit:


> ils utilisent iCal dans leur boîte


Et ça ne les gênes pas que tu photographies chez eux par la fenêtre ?


----------



## MamaCass (19 Novembre 2007)

Ouais je trouve ça très limite aussi, j'aimerais pas que l'on poste une photo de mon mac et encore moins de ce qu'il y a sur mon écran...


----------



## No Ma'am (19 Novembre 2007)

Mon switch Imac 20' + Ipod nano





Apple est l'un des plus beau mots qu'il soit :love:


----------



## pi-xi (19 Novembre 2007)

MamaCass a dit:


> Ouais je trouve ça très limite aussi, j'aimerais pas que l'on poste une photo de mon mac et encore moins de ce qu'il y a sur mon écran...



c'est pour ça que j'ai vérifié moi même sur le RAW si je pouvais lire qqchose : rien

alors sur un jpeg redimensionné  


mais je comprends et j'accepte  


(d'un autre côté je pense qu'il faudrait appliquer le principe de précaution... au principe de précaution lui-même !)


----------



## pi-xi (19 Novembre 2007)

No Ma'am a dit:


> Mon switch Imac 20' + Ipod nano
> 
> 
> 
> ...



t'es sur que c'est bien ton bureau, toi ? :mouais:


----------



## benlau (19 Novembre 2007)

No Ma'am a dit:


> Mon switch Imac 20' + Ipod nano
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Sa le fait quand meme !!!!!!!! On l'attendais impatiement ce put** de iMac !!!!

Leaopard était déja installé dans la machine ?


----------



## anthoprotic (19 Novembre 2007)

benlau a dit:


> Sa le fait quand meme !!!!!!!! On l'attendais impatiement ce put** de iMac !!!!
> 
> Leaopard était déja installé dans la machine ?



Si c'est livré par Apple, c'est assuré que tu aura Léopard 

Si c'est un revendeur, sa dépend de ses stocks


----------



## benlau (19 Novembre 2007)

la preuve que non! Je l'ai achete chez apple et c était avec Tiger et je n étais pas seul dans le même cas!       (ce message est écrit a partie du touche,sa le fait quand même!)


----------



## anthoprotic (20 Novembre 2007)

benlau a dit:


> la preuve que non! Je l'ai achete chez apple et c était avec Tiger et je n étais pas seul dans le même cas!       (ce message est écrit a partie du touche,sa le fait quand même!)



Ah oui? et il y a combien de temps de sa? Si c'est fin octobre, c'est possible, mais plus maintenant selon moi


----------



## David_b (20 Novembre 2007)

benlau a dit:


> la preuve que non! Je l'ai achete chez apple et c était avec Tiger et je n étais pas seul dans le même cas!       (ce message est écrit a partie du touche,sa le fait quand même!)


Et t'as pas reçu le DVD Leo avec ton ordi ?
(Ce message est écrit avec un vrai clavier, sur un vrai bureau, devant un bon écran, ça le fait... aussi)


----------



## benlau (20 Novembre 2007)

Je l'ai commandé le 22 octobre et expédié le 1er novembre et quand je l'ai recu il y avait Tiger et non Leopard, mais le CD de Leop' était avec.


----------



## CERDAN (20 Novembre 2007)

Tient...


----------



## thecrow (20 Novembre 2007)

ah, ils sont quand même superbe les nouveaux Imac....


----------



## CERDAN (20 Novembre 2007)

Je te le fais pas dire, ce qui m'impressionne le plus, c'est la finesse (épaisseur) du 20 " !!!


----------



## No Ma'am (20 Novembre 2007)

benlau a dit:


> Leopard était déja installé dans la machine ?



Non. Mais c'est encore mieux puisque l'Imac était livré ET avec les DVD d'install de Tiger ET de Leopard : pour le même prix que d'autres acheteurs, je peux donc installer et réinstaller l'OS de mon choix parmi les deux.

@pi-xi : en fait, l'Imac 20' ne rentrait pas sur mon bureau informatique, malgré qu'un 22' s'y trouvait avant mon switch (l'Imac est plus haut du fait de son panneau "pomme noire" sous l'écran). J'ai donc dû improviser dans l'urgence


----------



## anthoprotic (20 Novembre 2007)

No Ma'am a dit:


> Non. Mais c'est encore mieux puisque l'Imac était livré ET avec les DVD d'install de Tiger ET de Leopard : pour le même prix que d'autres acheteurs, je peux donc installer et réinstaller l'OS de mon choix parmi les deux.
> 
> @pi-xi : en fait, l'Imac 20' ne rentrait pas sur mon bureau informatique, malgré qu'un 22' s'y trouvait avant mon switch (l'Imac est plus haut du fait de son panneau "pomme noire" sous l'écran). J'ai donc dû improviser dans l'urgence




Je ne comprend pourquoi tout le monde est si content de posséder une machine avec un système antérieur: tu ne réinstallera jamais Tiger!


----------



## David_b (20 Novembre 2007)

anthoprotic a dit:


> Je ne comprend pourquoi tout le monde est si content de posséder une machine avec un système antérieur: tu ne réinstallera jamais Tiger!


Qu'est-ce que tu ne comprends pas ? qu'on apprécie d'avoir le choix entre un OS stabilisé et compatible avec 100% des applis disponible et le nouvel OS pas encore 100% stabilisé et pas compatible avec toutes les applis ? Je vois pas ce qui est étonnant... au moins pour les utilisateurs dont le Mac est un outil de travail qui doit fonctionner parfaitement


----------



## anthoprotic (20 Novembre 2007)

David_b a dit:


> Qu'est-ce que tu ne comprends pas ? qu'on apprécie d'avoir le choix entre un OS stabilisé et compatible avec 100% des applis disponible et le nouvel OS pas encore 100% stabilisé et pas compatible avec toutes les applis ? Je vois pas ce qui est étonnant... au moins pour les utilisateurs dont le Mac est un outil de travail qui doit fonctionner parfaitement



C'est vrai... j'ai rien dit


----------



## NightWalker (21 Novembre 2007)

Et on ferme la discussion technique... j'attends les autres photos...


----------



## al02 (21 Novembre 2007)

Oui, avec impatience.


----------



## StrImac (21 Novembre 2007)

Salut a tous, 

Ne sachant pas ou mettre mon bureau, je le met dans cette section mais je laisse le choix aux modo de deplacer mon post

Donc voici un petit apercu de mon desktop 

http://img210.imageshack.us/img210/6066/picture1hw7.png

Voili voilou

++ Strimac


----------



## F118I4 (21 Novembre 2007)

J ' adore!!!
Je suis aussi un fan des Daft Punk .
Par contre , tu aurai du le poster *içi .
*


----------



## StrImac (21 Novembre 2007)

saint_shaka a dit:


> J ' adore!!!
> Je suis aussi un fan des Daft Punk .
> Par contre , tu aurai du le poster *içi .
> *




Merci mais je ne sais pas trop comment deplacer un post... Je ne sais pas lol

Merci pour l'avis


----------



## pi-xi (21 Novembre 2007)

StrImac a dit:


> Salut a tous,
> 
> Ne sachant pas ou mettre mon bureau, je le met dans cette section mais je laisse le choix aux modo de deplacer mon post
> 
> ...



rôôô ! :love: 

t'en as une belle icône iMac Alu pour représenter ton HD

(moi ça ressemble à un disque dur, spaaaabo :rateau: )


EDIT : google est mon ami et j'ai désormais une belle icône représentant un iMac Alu rôôôôô :love:


----------



## MamaCass (23 Novembre 2007)

Une petite photo rapidement prise ce matin avant d'aller au boulot de mon premier macbook :love: accompagné du macpro. 







C'est pas rangé, désolée :rose: j'en ferais d'autres mieux, heu..... quand j'aurai le temps


----------



## thecrow (23 Novembre 2007)

MamaCass a dit:


> Une petite photo rapidement prise ce matin avant d'aller au boulot de mon premier macbook :love: accompagné du macpro.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Eh Mama, me semble que la famille s'agrandit... 
Félicitations à toi et bonne chance, je suis avec toi.... :love:


----------



## David_b (23 Novembre 2007)

MamaCass a dit:


> Une petite photo rapidement prise ce matin avant d'aller au boulot de mon premier macbook :love: accompagné du macpro.


 
Mais, mais... mais... où est ton ipod _Touch_


----------



## MamaCass (23 Novembre 2007)

thecrow a dit:


> Eh Mama, me semble que la famille s'agrandit...
> Félicitations à toi et bonne chance, je suis avec toi.... :love:



Merci :love: 



David_b a dit:


> Mais, mais... mais... où est ton ipod _Touch_



Pas d'iPod Touch pour moi, désolée :rose:

Mais il manque pas de choses sur cette photo, faudra que j'en fasse une avec tous ces petits objets numériques adorés  :rose:


----------



## Anonyme (23 Novembre 2007)

MamaCass a dit:


> Une petite photo rapidement prise ce matin avant d'aller au boulot de mon premier macbook :love: accompagné du macpro.
> 
> tof
> 
> C'est pas rangé, désolée :rose: j'en ferais d'autres mieux, heu..... quand j'aurai le temps



Oh un macbook! :love: Elles sont attachantes ces petites bêtes. :love: 

Félicitations!


----------



## hippo sulfite (23 Novembre 2007)

MamaCass a dit:


> Une petite photo rapidement prise ce matin avant d'aller au boulot de mon premier macbook :love: accompagné du macpro.
> 
> [
> C'est pas rangé, désolée :rose: j'en ferais d'autres mieux, heu..... quand j'aurai le temps



Félicitations pour cette nouvelle acquisition.


----------



## clochelune (23 Novembre 2007)

MamaCass a dit:


> Une petite photo rapidement prise ce matin avant d'aller au boulot de mon premier macbook :love: accompagné du macpro.



ça y est, tu retrouves un petit portable en remplacement de ton cher iBook!
je suis ravie pour toi ;-)
avec MacPro, la famille en effet s'agrandit ;-)

j'espère que tu vas te régaler (mais je n'en doute pas un instant!!)


----------



## MamaCass (23 Novembre 2007)

Merci à vous trois, je crois que je vais m'éclater :love: :love:


----------



## pomme85 (23 Novembre 2007)

Un MBP acheté hier à la Fnac !

http://gallery.mac.com/ana85#100008


----------



## xao85 (23 Novembre 2007)

Toutes mes félicitations Mamacass!  Belle objet et la famille prend de l'ampleur! :rateau:


----------



## captsubasa59 (25 Novembre 2007)

Cela fait depuis un moment que j'attendais ce jour là, Néanmoins j'ai du faire de gros sacrifice pour m'acheter ce macbook blanc (la vente de toutes mes pepettes (dunnys), j'ai gardé tout de meme les plus belle piéces (même si ce dunny bubble is love etait signé).

Tout ça pour dire que je suis entierement satisfait de mon achat, même si garde encore de mauvais reflexe (clik droit)  








[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## Tchi (25 Novembre 2007)

Bon finalement j'ai viré ma tour (pc) et j'ai mis le macbook à la place


----------



## Kukana (25 Novembre 2007)

sa va tranquille... 
la classe le bureau moi le mien c'est juste une planche en bois


----------



## Favremax (25 Novembre 2007)

Bonjour à tous...

Hier, j'ai enfin craqué.. 
Je voulais attendre lundi pour commander mon premier MacBook sur le store, mais 10 minutes apres, j'ai appelé le Premium Reseller le plus proche (2 heures de route quand meme :mouais: ) pour savoir si y en avait en stock chez eux. Bref, je monte en voiture et je part.....
Ma carte bleu n'as pas beaucoup apprecié, mais elle m'as permis d'acheter mon premier Mac, un MB blanc milieux de gamme. Comme un gamin je fonce à la maison et je deballe le tout. Que dire...MAGNIFIQUE!

Bilan apres la premiere journees de vie commune avec le MB:

C'est vraie, l'ecran est un peu petit pour des tache de bureautique, mais pas si tant que ça. En plus, les polices sont vraiment bien faite et claires que ça ne pose vraiment aucun probleme.
J'ai transferé tous mes documents que j'avais sur le vieux Toshiba sans probleme. iWork reconnais parfaitement tous mes documents Office ( je crois que je vais me l'acheter ce iWork).
Je telechare Penrin pour lire mes Divx.
J'installe Skype (c'etait ma premiere installation d'un programme sur Mac...ça fait chaud au coeur  )
Bref, tout fonctionne sans probleme. 
J'ai un peu de mal à m'y faire au sisteme des dossier (habitudes Windows surement) , je cherche encore pas mal les dossier et fichier, mais ça vas venir....
Lecture de DVD impeccable avec le lecteur DVD fournis, par contre, la video est leggerment saccadé avec FrontRow et je n'arrive pas à naviguer dans le menu du dvd avec la telecommande (au passage, on fait comment pour changer les piles de la telecommande? Ehhuuuu, y as bien des piles dedans? )

Conclusions, tout va pour le mieux...voilà


----------



## David_b (25 Novembre 2007)

Kukana a dit:


> sa va tranquille...
> la classe le bureau moi le mien c'est juste une planche en bois



Rassure-toi, moi aussi


----------



## Kukana (25 Novembre 2007)

David_b a dit:


> Rassure-toi, moi aussi



oui mais toi sa va encore


----------



## xao85 (26 Novembre 2007)

Qui veut des photos???  (alO2) 

Bon je vous poste mon switch de septembre... Voici mon environement de taf et de détente, surtout admirer la magnifique chaîne, une pure merveille avec Itunes et mon MacBook Pro. Et j'adore mon fond d'écran! :love:


----------



## HerveVV (27 Novembre 2007)

après des recherches pour poster des photos, voici donc les miennes. bon, pas de bureau tout pimpant. . De toute façon, pour l'instant le PC prend toute la place, en attendant de tranférer tous mes fichiers...




http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/[ur...ie/data/730/thumbs/IMGP1021_2.jpg[/img][/url]




http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/[ur...ie/data/730/thumbs/IMGP1018_3.jpg[/img][/url]








enfin, pô sur que ça fonctionne  :rose:


----------



## Cyssou31 (28 Novembre 2007)

et voilà ma petite acquisition


----------



## al02 (28 Novembre 2007)

Cyssou31 a dit:


> et voilà ma petite acquisition



Merci pour ta photo à trois francs *six sous* !


----------



## plusdego (28 Novembre 2007)




----------



## Kukana (28 Novembre 2007)

en voila des biens jolies photos :love:  bravo
bienvenu dans la "famille"


----------



## plusdego (28 Novembre 2007)

Merci pour vos petits up...


----------



## CERDAN (28 Novembre 2007)

Elles sont géniales tes photos !!! :love:

Surtout la première !!!


----------



## plusdego (28 Novembre 2007)

Un Mac mérite un bel écrin... et surtout une belle photo !!


----------



## thenetweb (30 Novembre 2007)

Voila mon Switch qui date de deux semaines


----------



## anneee (30 Novembre 2007)

félicitations, vraiment une belle installation, bravo


----------



## OuiOui (1 Décembre 2007)

Voici mon switch tout chaud d'hier Mac Os X est vraiment super = )
Alors c'est un macbook C2D 2.2 Ghz avec une housse LaRobe noir :



Et la c'est la jolie boiboite : 



Voilà ^_^


----------



## CERDAN (2 Décembre 2007)

Très bon achat


----------



## Kevlar (2 Décembre 2007)

​
Voila mon switch , il est grand  mon 24" lol


----------



## marabouma (5 Décembre 2007)

très jolie tout ça


----------



## Netben52 (9 Décembre 2007)

Mon Switch sur un MacBook Blanc 2,2 Ghz Santa Rosa :



 

 



Je suis vraiment très heureux de cet achat, merci à tous ceux qui m'ont conseillé sur le topic que j'ai ouvert, et merci aussi à tout MacG de m'avoir convaincu de passer sous Mac !


----------



## Anonyme (9 Décembre 2007)

Très jolie installation .


----------



## CERDAN (9 Décembre 2007)

J'aime bien ton wall !


----------



## anneee (9 Décembre 2007)

bravo, profites bien


----------



## Alfoo (11 Décembre 2007)

je viens de recevoir un MacBookPro et un MacMini qui fera office de mediacenter 
Je meurs d'impatience de tout installer...
Par ailleurs je file mon Macbook à ma femme 

Je vous poste des photos dès que possible


----------



## Lived Eht (11 Décembre 2007)

Alfoo a dit:


> je viens de recevoir un MacBookPro et un MacMini qui fera office de mediacenter
> Je meurs d'impatience de tout installer...
> Par ailleurs je file mon Macbook à ma femme
> 
> Je vous poste des photos dès que possible



Salut !
Dis moi, qu'est-ce que tu va installer pour faire de ton Mac Mini un media center ?

Merci !

(désolé pour le HS)


----------



## xao85 (11 Décembre 2007)

Alfoo a dit:


> je viens de recevoir un MacBookPro et un MacMini qui fera office de mediacenter
> Je meurs d'impatience de tout installer...
> Par ailleurs je file mon Macbook à ma femme
> 
> Je vous poste des photos dès que possible



Jimagine même pas la carte bleue!


----------



## al02 (11 Décembre 2007)

Alfoo a dit:


> je viens de recevoir un MacBookPro et un MacMini qui fera office de mediacenter
> Je meurs d'impatience de tout installer...
> Par ailleurs je file mon Macbook à ma femme
> 
> Je vous poste des *photos* dès que possible



Ah, merci !


----------



## anthoprotic (11 Décembre 2007)

Alfoo a dit:


> je viens de recevoir un MacBookPro et un MacMini qui fera office de mediacenter
> Je meurs d'impatience de tout installer...
> Par ailleurs je file mon Macbook à ma femme
> 
> Je vous poste des photos dès que possible




Ouais les photos! 

Macbook récent, change pour MBP + Mac Mini en plus d'un joli iPhone    

Quelle chance  


N.B: N'oublie pas changer ta signature


----------



## Alfoo (12 Décembre 2007)

Effectivement ca fait mal au portefeuille mais quand on peut pourquoi se priver 
Dire qu'il y a un an je n'avais encore aucune connaissance du monde Mac...

Pour démarrer, en apéro une photo de mon MBP prise par mon iPhone :


----------



## Anonyme (12 Décembre 2007)

Taille des photos : 1600x1200, poids : 380Ko. Il n'y aurait pas un petit problème?


----------



## sclicer (12 Décembre 2007)

Belle acquisition.
Par contre vraiment à ch*** l'appareil photo de l'iphone... Trop de grains à mon humble avis. Dommage


----------



## NO73 (12 Décembre 2007)

Les premières images de mon nouveau macbook...enfin du carton...
http://www.beewareblog.com/index.php/mon-macbook-est-arrive-mais.html


----------



## dodalle (12 Décembre 2007)

voila les photos de mon switch

la config est dans ma signature, DD de 500go. Les cable derriere c'est le raccordement a mon ampli et les cables d'enceinte en attendant que je mette ça mieux


----------



## alexcls (12 Décembre 2007)




----------



## Bibabelou (12 Décembre 2007)

@dodalle: waouh, je sais pas combien de temps ton bureau va rester aussi nickel mais c'est pas chez moi que c'est comme ça !!!


----------



## Anonyme (12 Décembre 2007)

alexcls a dit:


> fô pas citer les photos pour par alourdir le chargement de la page



On se croirait dans Star Wars ou dans X-files!!!! 
Le clavier est vraiment trop énorme, mais je me demande si à l'utilisation, il n'y pas d'incovénients?


----------



## CERDAN (12 Décembre 2007)

dodalle a dit:


> voila les photos de mon switch
> 
> la config est dans ma signature, DD de 500go. Les cable derriere c'est le raccordement a mon ampli et les cables d'enceinte en attendant que je mette ça mieux
> 
> fô pas citer les photos pour par alourdir le chargement de la page



Super Design est sympa ton Bureau, j'adore :love: Super !!!





antoine59 a dit:


> On se croirait dans Star Wars ou dans X-files!!!!
> 
> Le clavier est vraiment trop énorme, mais je me demande si à l'utilisation, il n'y pas d'incovénients?




Ouai, c'est quoi comme modèles ( le truc qui ca me faire pencher vers un macbookrpo plutot qu'un macbook, c'est le rétro)éclairage


----------



## Alfoo (13 Décembre 2007)

je me fais vraiment pas au nouveau clavier BT sans pavé numerique. Quel dommage de l'avoir enlevé.
Super swtich tout de meme 
Le MBP en pleine nuit, tout simplement fabuleux, j essaye de posetr la meme bientot


----------



## alexcls (13 Décembre 2007)

antoine59 a dit:


> On se croirait dans Star Wars ou dans X-files!!!!
> Le clavier est vraiment trop énorme, mais je me demande si à l'utilisation, il n'y pas d'incovénients?



le clavier énorme??? c'est pas la meme taille que le mbp 15"?
J'adore le clavier, il est super moelleux ^^

Le modele de gauche c'est un 17" resolution 1920*1200 et disque dur 160Go 7200Tr/min, celui de gauche c'est le meme mais avec un disque dur de 200Go 7200Tr/min.


----------



## dodalle (13 Décembre 2007)

merci !!! 

maintenant il ne me reste plus qu'a decouvrir tous les recoins de la bête et a l'exploiter au mieux une fois la cs3, aperture et lightroom installés. Je pense que dans ce sens ce forum va m'être d'une grande aide!

PS: tres belles photos des MBP


----------



## stef48 (15 Décembre 2007)

Bonjour à tous,

Ci-dessous quelques photos de mon switch: 
24"
2,8 Ghz + 320 Go + 4 Go de RAM


----------



## MamaCass (15 Décembre 2007)

Jolies photos 

Bienvenue sur Mac :love:


----------



## Anonyme (15 Décembre 2007)

Magnifique en effet .


----------



## CERDAN (15 Décembre 2007)

Ca doit être une super machine !!  et surtout très puissante !


----------



## stef48 (15 Décembre 2007)

Merci


----------



## CERDAN (15 Décembre 2007)

Tu peux partager les perfs, si t'a fait des tests ?


----------



## stef48 (15 Décembre 2007)

http://db.xbench.com/merge.xhtml?doc1=258565&doc2=1&setCookie=true

Ci-dessus un lien vers le résultat d'un test avec Xbench (je ne sais pas si la comparaison est pertinente).


----------



## CERDAN (15 Décembre 2007)

Merci


----------



## Bibabelou (15 Décembre 2007)

ça fait quand même bien baver tout ce beau matos!


----------



## xao85 (15 Décembre 2007)

stef48 a dit:


> Bonjour à tous,
> 
> Ci-dessous quelques photos de mon switch:
> 24"
> 2,8 Ghz + 320 Go + 4 Go de RAM



Ca fait un gros cartont! :love:


----------



## Kevlar (16 Décembre 2007)

xao85 a dit:


> Ca fait un gros cartont! :love:



C'est sure il ne rentre même pas dans mon armoire :love:


----------



## greggorynque (16 Décembre 2007)

Tiens je viens de realiser que je n'ai jamais montré mon mac et vu que ma seurette etait de passage chez moi, voici nos deux macbook

Son     C2D 1,8Ghz avec 1Go de ram, combo et 60Go
et mon C2D 2  Ghz avec 2Go de ram, graveur et 160Go

Le mien est a droite c'est celui avec le topcase cassé dans le coin gauche


----------



## Philou1789 (16 Décembre 2007)




----------



## stef48 (16 Décembre 2007)

Ouah ouh !!  La classe! 
Bravo.


----------



## meskh (16 Décembre 2007)

'tain ça claque 

tu peux te la peter, respect ....


----------



## meskh (16 Décembre 2007)

juste histoire d'en rajouter ton lien entre Mobilité et Deuxieme Etage ne me semble pas correct :mouais:

 

je plussoie


----------



## xao85 (16 Décembre 2007)

Resect ... Je fais péter la disco!


----------



## CERDAN (17 Décembre 2007)

Dis... je t'ai déjà supprimé pas mal de poste dans ce fil pour Hors Sujet. C'est un fil pour poster les photos et éventuellement les félicitations. Pour les autres questions, tu as déjà des fils dédiés ou passe par MP. Sinon ce fil va devenir vite illisible...


----------



## meskh (19 Décembre 2007)

la toute première photo de mon switch vers MON MBP 2,4Ghz - 120Go - 4Go - 256Mo graph :love:





Mais comme le père Noël n'est pas arrivé, je ne peux que le regarder, là, sur la table, à 2m de moi .... dur , même pas l'allumer non, même pas... rien du tout :mouais: 

c'est pas Noël :style:


----------



## CERDAN (19 Décembre 2007)

C'est bien ca !


----------



## anthoprotic (19 Décembre 2007)

greggorynque a dit:


> Tiens je viens de realiser que je n'ai jamais montré mon mac et vu que ma seurette etait de passage chez moi, voici nos deux macbook
> 
> Son     C2D 1,8Ghz avec 1Go de ram, combo et 60Go
> et mon C2D 2  Ghz avec 2Go de ram, graveur et 160Go
> ...




J'ai la même cassure au même endroit..  C'est garanti tu crois?


----------



## anthoprotic (19 Décembre 2007)

meskh a dit:


> la toute première photo de mon switch vers MON MBP 2,4Ghz - 120Go - 4Go - 256Mo graph :love:
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Quelle torture  

Masochiste


----------



## CERDAN (20 Décembre 2007)

Juste pour frimer : :love:


----------



## jahrom (20 Décembre 2007)

meskh a dit:


> Mais comme le père Noël n'est pas arrivé, je ne peux que le regarder, là, sur la table, à 2m de moi .... dur , même pas l'allumer non, même pas... rien du tout :mouais:
> 
> c'est pas Noël :style:



Voila pourquoi je ne crois plus au père Noël...


----------



## greggorynque (20 Décembre 2007)

anthoprotic a dit:


> J'ai la même cassure au même endroit..  C'est garanti tu crois?



Je vais l'emmenner au SAV dans 1 semaine je te repondrais donc en janvier


----------



## etudiant69 (20 Décembre 2007)

meskh a dit:
			
		

> Mais comme le père Noël n'est pas arrivé, je ne peux que le regarder, là, sur la table, à 2m de moi .... dur , même pas l'allumer non, même pas... rien du tout
> 
> c'est pas Noël


J'ai le même soucis avec mon &#63743;iPhone. 

:love: :love: :love: :love:


----------



## greggorynque (20 Décembre 2007)

anthoprotic a dit:


> Quelle torture
> 
> Masochiste



Ma*C*ochiste


----------



## David_b (20 Décembre 2007)

meskh a dit:


> Mais comme le père Noël n'est pas arrivé



Met-lui un coup de boule et barre-toi avec le portable : tu seras jamais inquiété pour "agression contre le père noël"


----------



## meskh (20 Décembre 2007)

etudiant69 a dit:


> J'ai le même soucis avec mon &#63743;iPhone.
> 
> :love: :love: :love: :love:



comme je te comprends.... en plus, sa boite trône sur la table à 2m de moi :affraid:.... que de tentation.... :love:


----------



## etudiant69 (20 Décembre 2007)

moi la boîte traîne dans mon armoire,
 à chaque que je prends/pose une veste, je me retrouve nez à nez avec.  :love: Que c'est dur d'attendre!


----------



## NightWalker (21 Décembre 2007)

Bon ce n'est pas un switch... 

Enfin si... de 20" à 24" :love:


----------



## CERDAN (21 Décembre 2007)

Comme il est beau ton bureau :love:


----------



## anneee (21 Décembre 2007)

les imacs blancs prennent quand même un coup de vieux à côté d'un alu :rose: :rose: :rose: 

félicitations nw, c'est vraiment du beau matos


----------



## meskh (21 Décembre 2007)

le 24 est vraiment GIGANTESQUEMENT ENORME 

Bravo  beau "switch"


----------



## Marco68 (21 Décembre 2007)

...Ben quoi, c'est aussi un switch, non ?...C'est à l'envers, on peut pas voir la date...


----------



## Marco68 (22 Décembre 2007)

etudiant69 a dit:


> iSight, photobooth, à l'envers



...Oui...


----------



## Anonyme (23 Décembre 2007)

MacBook 2 GHZ 2 Go De Ram
iPod Touch 8 Go
Bol De Cidre


----------



## Kukana (23 Décembre 2007)

tres jolie mais c'est un iPhone ?   
il ressemble plus a un Ipod


----------



## Anonyme (23 Décembre 2007)

Merci pour la correction .


----------



## F118I4 (23 Décembre 2007)

C0rentin a dit:


> MacBook 2 GHZ 2 Go De Ram
> iPod Touch 8 Go
> Bol De Cidre
> 
> (IMG) http://img88.imageshack.us/img88/5959/macbookgh8.png (IMG)


Franchement la classe la photo! 
Je suis fan


----------



## MamaCass (24 Décembre 2007)

MamaCass a dit:


> C'est pas rangé, désolée :rose: j'en ferais d'autres mieux, heu..... quand j'aurai le temps



A y est 






Là c'est rangé au maximum, je peux pas mieux faire


----------



## CERDAN (24 Décembre 2007)

Très Beaux desks, Le MacBook est le portable le plus beau du marché :love:


----------



## pomme85 (24 Décembre 2007)

Très joli MamaCass ! j'aime bien le bureau en bois, fait très classe :love:


----------



## meskh (25 Décembre 2007)

comme promis, j'ai donc redéballé le MBP le lendemain de Noël 





puis après avoir fait la mise à jour vers Léop', une petite migration en FireWire 





ensuite installation au piano :love: et pour la petite histoire, tout roule


----------



## CERDAN (25 Décembre 2007)

Pratique le firewire


----------



## thecrow (26 Décembre 2007)

MamaCass a dit:


> A y est
> 
> On ne cite pas les photos, ça alourdit le chargement...
> 
> Là c'est rangé au maximum, je peux pas mieux faire





Pff on voit même pas le macpro...   
C'est vrai que c'est bien rangé !


----------



## jahrom (28 Décembre 2007)

Bon, ok, c'est pas un switch.
Mais c'est quand même beau des mac dans un studio. :love: 










Deux macbook pro un g4 en dessous.


----------



## anthoprotic (28 Décembre 2007)

jahrom a dit:


> Bon, ok, c'est pas un switch.
> Mais c'est quand même beau des mac dans un studio. :love:
> 
> On ne cite pas les photos, ça alourdit le chargement...
> ...





Whaou c'est à toi tout ce matos? La vache   

EDIT: Merci DarkGreen


----------



## xao85 (28 Décembre 2007)

Ca en met plein la vue!


----------



## meskh (29 Décembre 2007)

il est bien beau ce home studio !! et le couple Genelc 1031 Yam NS10, quel bonheur....


----------



## jahrom (29 Décembre 2007)

héhé... ce n'est pas un home studio, mais un studio pro. (pas à moi donc)  
A coté il y a le studio de mastering et la cabine de prise de son (vocal, instrumental)
Ce studio fait de la musique électronique, et aussi de la musique de pub.

Pour info : la table est l'ancienne table du lido.


----------



## meskh (29 Décembre 2007)

jahrom a dit:


> Pour info : la table est l'ancienne table du lido.



euh... les tables sont pour les DJ 

pour ce gros bébé à potards, le respect veut que l'on en parle en tant que console :love:


----------



## jahrom (29 Décembre 2007)

meskh a dit:


> euh... les tables sont pour les DJ
> 
> pour ce gros bébé à potards, le respect veut que l'on en parle en tant que console :love:




Oups désolé  

Enfin on s'est compris...


----------



## meskh (29 Décembre 2007)

jahrom a dit:


> Oups désolé
> 
> Enfin on s'est compris...



je tacquine, je tacquine .....


----------



## choca (29 Décembre 2007)

marabouma a dit:


> Alor voila mon petit 24" Alu , :love: accompagné du petit iPod qui va avec
> 
> Voila je poste également mon switch très réussi ma foi.


Question : ou puis je trouver ton fond d'écran ?
tres beau !


----------



## stef48 (29 Décembre 2007)

meskh a dit:


> je tacquine, je tacquine .....



Pour en remettre une petite couche: c'est un GarageBand amélioré quoi, pas plus. 

M'en vais télécharger cette mise à jour de GarageBand moi tiens!


----------



## Cecile60 (30 Décembre 2007)

Et voilà mon MacBook 2GHz que j'ai depuis Noel avec sa souris Mighty Mouse Bluetooth et mon iPod red 2eme génération


----------



## Anonyme (30 Décembre 2007)

Sympa le Père Noël 
J'ai le même à la maison mais y a rien à dire, il est vraiment beau:love: 
Et que dire du nano-red (lui au moins il est rouge car le dernier....  )


----------



## anneee (30 Décembre 2007)

Cecile60 a dit:


> Et voilà mon MacBook 2GHz que j'ai depuis Noel avec sa souris Mighty Mouse Bluetooth et mon iPod red 2eme génération



félicitations et bienvenue sur macgé


----------



## meskh (30 Décembre 2007)

Cecile60 a dit:


> Et voilà mon MacBook 2GHz que j'ai depuis Noel avec sa souris Mighty Mouse Bluetooth et mon iPod red 2eme génération



en effet, un bien beau poste Apple


----------



## Anonyme (30 Décembre 2007)

antoine59 a dit:


> Et que dire du nano-red (lui au moins il est rouge car le dernier....  )



Un petit gros rouge parfait par les temps qui courent.


----------



## tsss (31 Décembre 2007)

Cecile60 a dit:


> Et voilà mon MacBook 2GHz que j'ai depuis Noel avec sa souris Mighty Mouse Bluetooth et mon iPod red 2eme génération




Joli switch / jolie photo


----------



## Macounette (31 Décembre 2007)

Cecile60 a dit:


> Et voilà mon MacBook 2GHz que j'ai depuis Noel avec sa souris Mighty Mouse Bluetooth et mon iPod red 2eme génération
> (tof)


Très bel ensemble. :love: Félicitations pour ton switch, et bienvenue sur MacGé


----------



## Cecile60 (31 Décembre 2007)

Merci à tous


----------



## gregory850 (2 Janvier 2008)

bonjour voici les photo ayant pu les mettre sur mon pc ( il etait temps ), je le dit tout de suite c'est e bordel sur mon bureau mais bon.

chez moi :




dans mon kot:


----------



## Kukana (2 Janvier 2008)

joli et bienvenu


----------



## anthoprotic (3 Janvier 2008)

Tiens on dirait un guide sur l'HTML dans le coin


----------



## CERDAN (3 Janvier 2008)

..... 

Bienvenu dans la Communauté des Mac !


----------



## Anonyme (3 Janvier 2008)

Bienvenue Greg et joli bureau !


----------



## gregory850 (3 Janvier 2008)

merci 

et oui c'et le guide html 4 lemacmillan 1998


----------



## BaRtWoRlDv6 (6 Janvier 2008)

Hop, tout juste revenu de vacances, et j'ai tout de suite pensé à vous  
J'ai finalement pris un 20" à 2GhZ rolleyes et 2Go de RAM..

Et voilà trois photos  :


----------



## CERDAN (6 Janvier 2008)

Joli


----------



## anneee (6 Janvier 2008)

bravo


----------



## meskh (6 Janvier 2008)

En effet bravo  y'a plus qu'à .... maintenant 

C'est dingue au passage, mais c'est à croire que les dalles 24" sont les seules à avoir été vendues 

:sleep:


----------



## greggorynque (6 Janvier 2008)

??? C'est un 20 celui qu'il nous montre


----------



## meskh (6 Janvier 2008)

greggorynque a dit:


> ??? C'est un 20 celui qu'il nous montre



L'exception confirme la règle


----------



## TiLu (7 Janvier 2008)

Alors, 4 mois après le switch, enfin une photo du MacBook :love: dans son environnement de travail en cette période d'examens mad : 







En plus grand


----------



## Kukana (7 Janvier 2008)

Bravo très beau switch.  Bienvenu 
c'est un 2Ghz ?


----------



## TiLu (7 Janvier 2008)

Kukana a dit:


> Bravo très beau switch.  Bienvenu
> c'est un 2Ghz ?



Merci  

C'est un 2.16Ghz ^^


----------



## F118I4 (7 Janvier 2008)

TiLu a dit:


> Alors, 4 mois après le switch, enfin une photo du MacBook :love: dans son environnement de travail en cette période d'examens mad :
> En plus grand



Sympa ton environnement de travail  super le MacBook avec une coque (de protection) rouge assortie au bureau.D'ailleurs je trouve que la couleur rouge est très appréciée , je vois souvent des bureaux rouge sur ce fil.

Pareil je vais débuter les partiels demain.


----------



## Agrippa II (7 Janvier 2008)

TiLu a dit:


> Alors, 4 mois après le switch, enfin une photo du MacBook :love: dans son environnement de travail en cette période d'examens mad :
> 
> 
> 
> ...



ça fait plaisir de voir un helléniste, on se sent moins seul....
Bravo pour le switch


----------



## greggorynque (7 Janvier 2008)

Agrippa II a dit:


> oulà  alors je suis hyper obsolète avec mon grec, araméen, hébreu et latin



Bon bon araméen ou pas on devrais arreter, car sans photos on va se faire gronder


----------



## Agrippa II (7 Janvier 2008)

greggorynque a dit:


> Bon bon araméen ou pas on devrais arreter, car sans photos on va se faire gronder



oui, fin du déviage


----------



## anneee (7 Janvier 2008)

TiLu a dit:


> Alors, 4 mois après le switch, enfin une photo du MacBook :love: dans son environnement de travail en cette période d'examens mad :
> 
> 
> 
> ...



félicitations, très beau bureau


----------



## NightWalker (7 Janvier 2008)

greggorynque a dit:


> Bon bon araméen ou pas on devrais arreter, car sans photos on va se faire gronder





			
				Agrippa II a dit:
			
		

> oui, fin du déviage



la prochaine fois je vais distribuer des "bans"


----------



## alphx (10 Janvier 2008)

Voici une photo de mon dernier switch : iMac 24'


----------



## anneee (10 Janvier 2008)

bravo, il est magnifique cet Imac


----------



## meskh (10 Janvier 2008)

c'est vrai qu'il est beau ce 24" mais moins quand même que mon MBP :love:


----------



## CERDAN (10 Janvier 2008)

Bureau très sobre et bien rangé :love:


----------



## alphx (11 Janvier 2008)

J'avoue, je l'ai un peu rangé pour la photo


----------



## CERDAN (11 Janvier 2008)

alphx a dit:


> J'avoue, je l'ai un peu rangé pour la photo



Même, c'est classe avec l'iPhone :love: et le clavier sans fil


----------



## anthoprotic (11 Janvier 2008)

alphx a dit:


> Voici une photo de mon dernier switch : iMac 24'




Ouaow!   Quel beau bureau  

Nouvel iMac, nouvel iPhone, il manque seulement un Macbook Pro et un gros disque dur externe   

Bon ok je délire un peu, mais c'est vrai que l'iMac et surtout l'iPhone est très beau! :love:


----------



## alphx (11 Janvier 2008)

Le DD externe Firewire est présent depuis ce soir sur le bureau. 

A ce propos, quel bonheur Time machine. Tout fonctionne tout seul ! Que du bonheur !


----------



## anthoprotic (11 Janvier 2008)

alphx a dit:


> Le DD externe Firewire est présent depuis ce soir sur le bureau.
> 
> A ce propos, quel bonheur Time machine. Tout fonctionne tout seul ! Que du bonheur !




Ah oui?   

Une nouvelle photo alors


----------



## CERDAN (12 Janvier 2008)

anthoprotic a dit:


> Ah oui?
> 
> Une nouvelle photo alors



Dans ce cas la, il devra tout reranger


----------



## alphx (13 Janvier 2008)

Avec le DD externe


----------



## marjorie1967 (13 Janvier 2008)

Magnifique bureau et je ne parle même pas de l'Iphone :rateau: 

Félicitations !!!


----------



## CERDAN (13 Janvier 2008)

Beau ! :love:


----------



## ASdesign46 (13 Janvier 2008)

Bonsoir !! ... je viens de parcourir quelques dizaines de pages  

Que de  beau matos !! je ne rivalise pas du tout mais bon je tente quand meme 

j'ai une petite collection de iPod, je l'ai est mis sur mon bureau pour remonter un peu mon niveau lol 





Mes iPods :




je viens d'avoir 18 ans ... et ça fait depuis Juin 2005 avec un iBook 12" que je suis sur Mac ... je ne suis pas pret de devenir PCiste 

Je suis desolé, je crois que ce n'est que pour les switch ici ... Mais je suis un futur switcher ... j'attend la Note de steve demain ... 
Sur ce ...


----------



## greggorynque (13 Janvier 2008)

tu as vraiment des parents trop gentils (et surtout trop riches)..... Une telle debauche de consommation inutile........ Je ne te connais pas donc je ne vais pas dire d'ou vient la faute mais bon

8 ipods ca te sert a quoi... tu aurais au moins pu vendre ou donner a des associations caritatives les 7 inutiles......................

Moi cela m'eccoeure un peu...


----------



## butok (14 Janvier 2008)

moi ce qui m'écoeure c'est ta réaction. Le type arrive, poste ces photos avec un commentaire gentil, pas arrogant. (même s'il se trompe un peu sur la définition de ce qu'est un switch...   ) 
Et toi direct, sans le connaitre tu l'agresses.   Il aurais fait son gros lourd ventards et prétentieux je comprendrais , mais là même pas. Du coups le gros lourd c'est un peu toi.  Ceci reste un topic de photos...


Ca me fait penser que je n'ai jamais montrer mon switch (meme s'il remonte à un an et demi maintant.)

erreure réparer.   






Donc MBP 15,4 core duo 1,83 Ghz  ; 2Go ram ; X1600 128Mo.  
Ipod 30 Go  G5.


----------



## ASdesign46 (14 Janvier 2008)

greggorynque a dit:


> tu as vraiment des parents trop gentils (et surtout trop riches)..... Une telle debauche de consommation inutile........ Je ne te connais pas donc je ne vais pas dire d'ou vient la faute mais bon
> 
> 8 ipods ca te sert a quoi... tu aurais au moins pu vendre ou donner a des associations caritatives les 7 inutiles......................
> 
> Moi cela m'eccoeure un peu...



  Ok ... 8 iPods ne servent pas a grand chose en soi ... je le concoit tout a fait ... Mais je fait des etudes de design et pour moi le design Apple est sublime (pas seulement pour les iPods mais pour tout leurs produits...)

Je constate que tu n'as pas l'esprit de collection car je l'ai precisé, JE fait Collection. Il y en a, ce sont les cartes postales, d'autres les timbres et puis moi ... les iPods ... *JE* me suis payé *TOUT* les ipods que *J'AI* avec l'argent gagné a faire des petits boulots, a économiser ... (sauf mon Touch que MES AMIS, MA COPINE ET MA SOEUR M'ONT OFFERT POUR MES 18 ANS excuse moi si l'amitié t'eccoeure) 

Pour ce qui est de mes parents, ils sont divorcés et ma mère ne gagne pas des millions et j'ai une soeur *OK* ? alors *OUI* tu ne me connais pas et je n'accepte pas des reflexion pareil Surtout sur un forum pareil, ou les gens sont sympathique, pret aider etc... BREF ce n'est pas le sujet et je ne vais pas embeter tout le monde a raconter ma vie tout ca pour une reflexion Non fondé ...  

 *Donc* Montrez vos machines même si il y a 36 iPods !! 

*Edit :*


butok a dit:


> moi ce qui m'écoeure c'est ta réaction. Le type arrive, poste ces photos avec un commentaire gentil, pas arrogant. (même s'il se trompe un peu sur la définition de ce qu'est un switch...   )
> Et toi direct, sans le connaitre tu l'agresses.   Il aurais fait son gros lourd ventards et prétentieux je comprendrais , mais là même pas. Du coups le gros lourd c'est un peu toi.  Ceci reste un topic de photos...



Franchement Merci butok ... ca me fait plaisir que tu le prenne comme cela  MERCI

PS : un switch c'est passé de PC a Mac c'est ca ?? ... mais moi je vais faire un "switchmac"  (si je trouve l'argent ... :rateau:  - Tiens on parle d'argent gregorynque   -)

Bonne fin de soirée a tout le monde


----------



## CERDAN (14 Janvier 2008)

En tous cas, beau bureau


----------



## alphx (14 Janvier 2008)

ASdesign46 > belle collection ! Bravo !

Moi j'aimerais collectionner les Ferrari. J'attends juste le moment propice pour commencer !  

Et surtout, ne te justifies pas. Tu achètes ce que tu veux encore ! Et t'as bien raison ! 

Edit : n'empeche, grâce à toi, on voit l'évolution de l'iPod en un clin d'oeil !


----------



## greggorynque (14 Janvier 2008)

ASdesign46 a dit:


> Ok ... 8 iPods ne servent pas a grand chose en soi ... je le concoit tout a fait ... Mais je fait des etudes de design et pour moi le design Apple est sublime (pas seulement pour les iPods mais pour tout leurs produits...)
> 
> Je constate que tu n'as pas l'esprit de collection car je l'ai precisé, JE fait Collection. Il y en a, ce sont les cartes postales, d'autres les timbres et puis moi ... les iPods ... *JE* me suis payé *TOUT* les ipods que *J'AI* avec l'argent gagné a faire des petits boulots, a économiser ... (sauf mon Touch que MES AMIS, MA COPINE ET MA SOEUR M'ONT OFFERT POUR MES 18 ANS excuse moi si l'amitié t'eccoeure)
> 
> ...




Bon bon j'ai un peu exagéré mais je connais un exemple d'un cousin possedant autant d'ipods pour aucune raison et qui change a chaque nouvelle version juste car il tape un caca nerveux quand son ancien est demodé...  (dsl de te comparer a cela...)

J'ai peu être réagi un peu fort mais bon... Cela reste une collection étrange a mon gout mais ce n'est pas pour ca que je serais méchant ou désagréable à l'avenir...

Et je ne t'ai pas accusé de quoi que ce soit, et je préfère largement cela maintenant que je sais que c'est une collection... (ce n'étais pas vraiment clair dans ton post)

Et je reste persuadé de l'inutilité de cette collec mais ca c'est un autre problème et j'ai tout a fait le droit de l'exprimer......


Bon mais ne prend pas la mouche tu trouvera d'autre gens etonnés par cela, et n'hésite pas a ignorer les gros raleurs comme moi...


----------



## Anonyme (14 Janvier 2008)

Tiens ça me fait penser que personne n'a encore aligner les billets sur le bureau c'est très courant aux USA dans ce genre de topics .


----------



## tarte en pion ! (14 Janvier 2008)

Il avait bien dit "J'ai une petite collection de iPod" et non pas "Voilà mes iPod"... enfin bref. Moi j'aimerai bien en avoir juste un !  Lors de mon prochain voyage aux USA un Classic peut-être...


----------



## F118I4 (14 Janvier 2008)

C0rentin a dit:


> Tiens ça me fait penser que personne n'a encore aligner les billets sur le bureau c'est très courant aux USA dans ce genre de topics .


[HS]Oui tu as raison c' est pas la même mentalité.
Exposer ça fortune c' est positif pour eux.
Bah là maintenant les américains ont une possibilité en plus de mettre un billet de 100 sur le bureau avec le socle pour iPod Touch ou iPhone.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KU36....com/support+iphone+ultime+a+100+dollars-2474 
Moi je préfère le bon vieux socle K7 pour iPhone:






Lien: http://forum.frenchiphone.com/index.php/topic,3130.0.html
[/HS]


----------



## David_b (14 Janvier 2008)

ASdesign46 a dit:


> :et je n'accepte pas des reflexion pareil


te fâches pas 




(clic=+ grand)
Certains diront sans doute que j'ai trop d'ordis (après tout que j'ai que 2 mains et une seule tête, et encore quand je suis en forme...), dans l'ordre: MacPro, Vaio, MacBook, Asus. Ce qu'on ne voit pas: 1 iMac, les 2 portables de ma chérie, le portable que j'ai filé à ma môman... 
Là je les ai tous allumés pour la photo :rateau:

Je suis victime de la société de consommation ? Bah... j'ai pas de voiture, pas de moto, pas de télé, pas de home cinéma , je ne porte pas de vêtements griffés ou à la mode, j'ai pas résidence secondaire, j'ai pas... d'iPhone :rateau:
Mais j'ai un iPod


----------



## Alfoo (14 Janvier 2008)

superbe collection d'ipods, et je te souhaite d'en avoir autant que tu en desires si ta situation future te le permets


----------



## NightWalker (14 Janvier 2008)

L'incident est clos et je ne veux plus lire des polémiques dans ce fil. 
Sachez juste que vous ne connaissez que la surface des personnes qui se connectent ici. Qu'elles se payent 20 iPods, 10 MacPro on s'en fiche... donc pas de préjuger ou alors passer le chemin.


----------



## ASdesign46 (14 Janvier 2008)

Yes chef finito ... Oui la croissance et l'evolution des ipods ! c'est assez ... Spectaculaire 

Beau bureau David_b ... meme si il y a des PC ... :mouais: :mouais: 


Loooooool       

il y a des macs donc ca va


----------



## CERDAN (14 Janvier 2008)

David_b a dit:


> te fâches pas
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Tu nous passe une photos de ton macpro :love: ??


----------



## BaRtWoRlDv6 (15 Janvier 2008)

Hop, je me permets de reposter ici, une petite semaine après mes premières photos, car j'ai acheté des enceintes et j'ai déménagé mon iMac..
Pis comme je sais que vous aimez les photos, j'ai tout de suite pensé à vous


----------



## anthoprotic (16 Janvier 2008)

BaRtWoRlDv6 a dit:


> Hop, je me permets de reposter ici, une petite semaine après mes premières photos, car j'ai acheté des enceintes et j'ai déménagé mon iMac..
> Pis comme je sais que vous aimez les photos, j'ai tout de suite pensé à vous




Merci d'avoir pensé à nous 

Au fait, c'est quoi ces fond d'écrans explicites   

Tu aurais au moins pu changer de background le temps de la photo, question de subtilité


----------



## salinger (20 Janvier 2008)

Test 1 photos de mon switch 











Le classique avant après , ou comment nos bureaux nous disent merci d'avoir choisi un mac car c'est rangement garanti 



PS : j'ai édité ton poste pour que les photos puissent s'afficher directement, c'est plus sympa


----------



## meskh (20 Janvier 2008)

salinger a dit:


> Le classique avant après , ou comment nos bureaux nous disent merci d'avoir choisi un mac car c'est rangement garanti




 bravo et c'est vrai que c'est beaucoup plus propre  ton esprit y gagne aussi en clairevoyance :mouais:


----------



## salinger (20 Janvier 2008)

En voyant la photo du bordel sur mon bureau avec le pc , je me disque windows c'est un peu l'effet bio de danone inversé "le bordel que windows vous fait à l'intérieur du pc , se voit aussi à l'extérieur  

Avec mac c'est l'ordre et la zen attitude


----------



## CERDAN (20 Janvier 2008)

Tout à fait d'accord  . Très beau bureau et bel iMac !


----------



## salinger (20 Janvier 2008)

Merci pour l'edit Nightwalker


----------



## anneee (21 Janvier 2008)

félicitations pour ton switch


----------



## Anonyme (23 Janvier 2008)

Effet zen ? ​


----------



## xao85 (23 Janvier 2008)

Ca se voit que c'est une chambre d'étudiant!  On dirait la mienne!


----------



## GrInGoo (24 Janvier 2008)

Bon c'est mon deuxième mac, mais je montre comme même les photos vu que j'étais repassé sous xp entre temps !


----------



## Jerume (24 Janvier 2008)

Voilà pour moi, une bonne install de clochard...
Vous avez pitié de mon Macbook ? Moi aussi... :rateau: 

(désolé pour la qualité de la tof, c'est mon tel...)


----------



## maverick1984 (24 Janvier 2008)

Voila une photo de mon switch ca fait 2mois mais mieux vaut tard que jamais


----------



## iceje (25 Janvier 2008)

avant 






Apres




http://www.tertousichi.org/modules/coppermine/albums/userpics/10002/normal_DSC02471.JPG
http://www.tertousichi.org/modules/coppermine/albums/userpics/Chez Wam/normal_DSC01790.JPG


----------



## GrInGoo (25 Janvier 2008)

Première réunion de famille


----------



## missou (3 Février 2008)

Et hop, j'ai switché, c'est fait !!


Depuis le temps que j'attendais ça !!

Au revoir le WinDaube, bonjour le MacPro !

A l'affiche ce soir :

MacPro Quad 2.66GHz - 4Go Ram - 250Go DD (ça devrait pas tarder à évoluer !!) + Apple Display 23"

J'aime tout simplement !!

Donc photos :
Avant - Le face à Face - Maintenant


----------



## anthoprotic (3 Février 2008)

Joli joli le Mac Pro 

Tu l'a acheté d'occasion? sur le refurb?

Je suis moi-même très conquis par le nouveau Mac Pro et très tenté de l'acheté, mais je n'ai malheureusement pas les moyens ces temps-ci, d'autant plus que je ne peux pas revendre mon portable (j'en ai très besoin) pour m'aider à le payer :rose:

Ça sera pour plus tard alors


----------



## meskh (3 Février 2008)

c'est vraiment très propre ce 23" siègeant à coté du MacPro, même taille et tout et tout..... 

bravo beau switch, ta vie informatique va te paraitre moins ....... voire encore moins


----------



## missou (4 Février 2008)

Je l'ai acheté d'occasion, mais pas sur le refurb.

Le nouveau est effectivement très très intéressant, mais bon, pour beaucoup moins que le prix du nouveau MacPro, j'ai eu un matériel nickel, qui tourne vraiment méchamment et surtout avec un superbe écran, et le tout est absolument nickel.

Moi pour le payer j'ai vendu mes deux PCs et économiser près de 6 mois pour le payer (pas forcément celui là en particulier, mais un Mac quoi  )

Mais je compte acheter un MB tout con sur le refurb entre mai juin, ou alors pendant l'été.

Et ce 23" est comment dire ..... sublime, ce confort de travail, et puis pour les films que du bonheur.

Et effectivement ma vie informatique a déjà changée, et c'est merveilleusement mieux !!

Par contre, une question qui me vient au passage, est ce normal que mon DD soit bruyant !?
C'est pas vraiment génant, mais ça m'étonne quoi...


----------



## arcanomancer (7 Février 2008)

GRINGOO, tu lui donnes quoi à manger à ton mac ? 
Ah, j'ai trouvé, c'est malin d'acheter un couple de mac.. comme ça ils se multiplient !


----------



## Matalobos (7 Février 2008)

Je vous l'avais promis il y a 3 mois... Voici mon MB tronant dans mon lit. Le dd commence à faire du bruit, il va être temps de l'éteindre  Trois jours sans pause, ça fatigue !

En tout cas, je regrette pas mon achat. Je passe de MacOS à Xp sans problème et vice versa, je suis vraiment content.


----------



## Lonneki (8 Février 2008)

Voila, j'ai reçu avant hier le MacBook Air 1.8 SSD
3 photos, l'une à coté de l'iMac 24 Alu 2.8, une autre connecté au 30" Dell 3008WFP et pour finir, une au coté de iPhone






En plus grand : http://www.veiry.net/mba14.jpg






En plus grand : http://www.veiry.net/mba15.jpg






En plus grand : http://www.veiry.net/mba6.jpg


----------



## giroquoi (12 Février 2008)

Salut à tous, 
Voici mon switch avec un peu de retard depuis noël.






















Bonne journée


----------



## thescreaminghand (12 Février 2008)

mon mac mini se sentait seul donc un petit nouveau à la maison


----------



## meskh (13 Février 2008)

CERDAN a dit:


> Belles enceintes aussi ! :love: toujours aimé



Alors là on pourrait discuter le bout de gras pendant 15000 posts mais je les trouves pas terribles, je préfere mes NS10 M


----------



## David_b (13 Février 2008)

j'espère que c'est pas interdit de poster une photo de "re-re-re-switch" avec un MBP... suite à l'éclatage accidentel du MB


----------



## desertea (14 Février 2008)

Ce n'est pas mon premier Mac, mais il mérite aussi les honneurs !!


----------



## MBP88 (17 Février 2008)

Comme promis, voici une petite photo de mon switch (voir signature) datant de fin décembre. Je la poste seulement maintenant car j'ai pris le temps de dompter la bête et le temps passe tellement vite avec un mac...


----------



## johnlocke2342 (18 Février 2008)

Salut.
Bon, voilà une reconstitution de ce qui m'a incité à switcher:


----------



## marcelpahud (18 Février 2008)

Un peu comme MBP88 plus haut (page précédente) mon switch date de fin décembre...

Avant :





Maintenant  :





Bon c'est pas mon bureau "normal"... là suis à l'étranger avec un bureau et des enceintes un peu moches... et normalement j'ai un fixe aussi... D'oû le clavier externe parce que cette année mon MB se ballade pas des masses


----------



## Rob'pom (19 Février 2008)

Voici le noueau compagnon de l'iMac 24" le Macbook(de ma maman mais je le quate déjà  ) :love:


----------



## prasath (21 Février 2008)

Et voici mon tout premier Mac... Bon faut que je change de bureau :rose: 

*Avant sur PC:*




*Après:*


----------



## milox (22 Février 2008)

IMac 20' reçu hier, joie dans les chaumières


----------



## joesback (22 Février 2008)

Bonjour.
Je me présente maintenant malgré que ca fait un an que j'ai switché sous mac avec un macbook 13,3 et que je parcourt ce forum régulierement....  
Voici mon nouveau matos tout neuf! Imac alu 20 pouces 2Ghz et 4go de ram et un samsung syncMaster 226BW en bureau étendu.  










Désolé pour la qualité médiocre des photos et du bordel apparent.....


----------



## philyon (25 Février 2008)

Voici les photos de mon switch du week end !

Avant :





Après :





Et je regrette rien pour le moment !


----------



## Anonyme (28 Février 2008)

Bon. Chacun son tour.
Je suis comme un gamin devant une glace.
Comme un geek devant une femme.
Comme un âne devant une carotte.

Je bande pas encore mais qui sait.

'fin bon. Je suis content. 





C'est le MacBookPro SantaRosa. CPU 2,2Ghz / RAM 2Go / HD 120 Go / Ecran Mat 
Je suis à la bourre mais s'pô grave. C'est trop bon quand même. :love: 
Pi' vu l'affaire, ça valaît vraiment le coup.

Je sais pas si je délire mais on a l'impression qu'il pèse autant que le powerbook 12".
D'ailleurs, cette bonne machine est partie dans les bras d'un scientifique à Jussieu qui va l'utiliser sur le terrain. 

Première impression: graAAAAAaaaandeur ! C'est fou. L'écran paraît immense. 
Pi' après on est impressionné par la finesse du truc. Mon PB 12 était plus épais. :mouais: 
C'est plutôt silencieux. Leopard c'est de la boulette, le clavier je suis habitué mais le truc qui fini de vous achever, c'est le _rétroéclairage_ écran/clavier automatique en fonction de la lumière ambiante. CA, ti' de suite, ça fait le mec qui pèse à la terrasse d'un café. T'emballes pas une meuf mais c'est pas grave, ca fait genre t'as des flouz. 

Sur ce.


----------



## jesfr (4 Mars 2008)

Au naturel, je n'ai pas ranger le bureau 
Donc oui c le bordel, mais me faite pas croire que vos bureaux sont tout le temps niquel...


----------



## jahrom (4 Mars 2008)

Voici mon nouveau macbook pro (le tout dernier modèle)
C'est mon 3ème portable mac après mon pwb12" en 2004 et mon macbook pro en 2006 (1ère génération)
ça se revend bien ces petites bêtes :love:


----------



## johnlocke2342 (6 Mars 2008)

Salut.
Macbook peryn reçu aujourd'hui directement upgradé à 4 Go de RAM Kingston.

Bon, maintenant voici l'histoire de mon switch:

En mars 2007, je me suis acheté un pc portable sous vista. Whaou!
http://img510.imageshack.us/img510/2752/hpim0205dd6.jpg

Le problème, c'est que Vista, ca marche pas:
http://img129.imageshack.us/img129/4120/hpim0208qf6.jpg

Du coup, voilà ce que j'avais envie de faire:




Alors, je me suis commandé un macbook. Comme je ne pouvais pas tenir, j'ai mis un fond d'écran Leopard pour l'occasion:




Sauf que le jour où j'ai reçu ma commande Apple, les macbook venaient d'être mis à jour. Du coup, j'ai déballé ma commande pour tester OSX en attendant le "vrai" macbook mis à jour avec la bénédiction d'Apple:




http://img90.imageshack.us/img90/1056/hpim0212sj8.jpg





Et voilà la bête dans sa tanière, en pleine sauvegarde time machine:




EDIT : done


----------



## NightWalker (9 Mars 2008)

Bon ben voilà ça en est trop...

*C'était une galerie photos de switch*, après les bavardages on se retrouve maintenant avec des captures, des skins...
Or, il y a déjà des fils pour ça... 

Je ferme jusqu'à nouvel ordre...


----------



## NightWalker (15 Mars 2008)

Je re-ouvre ce fil, mais avertissement aux futurs posteurs.

Vous ne postez que si vous avez une ou plusieurs photo(s) à poster avec. Sinon pour tout autre chose, félicitations, commentaires, questions et autres, vous pouvez passer par des points discos, MP ou éventuellement dans le fil ouvert par le posteur en tout cas ailleurs que dans ce fil "Galerie de switch".


----------



## TheCorry (15 Mars 2008)

Voilà donc ma contribution à ce topic.
Donc MBP 17' reçu hier par UPS.

http://thecorry.deviantart.com/art/MBP-17-II-80039377

http://thecorry.deviantart.com/art/MBP-17-III-80039594

http://thecorry.deviantart.com/art/mBP-17-VI-80039917

Et en action  

http://TheCorry.deviantart.com/art/MBP-17-I-80034262


.Albin

EDIT : non rien, fausse manip. NW.


----------



## Umbre (15 Mars 2008)

Le dernier achat en date :


----------



## Liyad (16 Mars 2008)

Et voici mon bébé iPod Touch. 8Go, 1.1.4 avec les programmes et Jailbreacké pour profiter de la radio sur internet et de quelques jeux. Une chose à dire : GENIAL ! J'ai hâte juin pour profiter des applications officiels !


----------



## snoopy06 (16 Mars 2008)

Voici une petite photo de mon macbook acheté il y a un peu plus d'une semaine






au coté de mon ecran pc ( qui a presque 7 ans mine de rien  )


----------



## FlyingHands (18 Mars 2008)

bon et bien ca y est j'ai reçu mon Imac 20 pouce à 2,4 Ghz... une chose est sûre, plus jamais je ne reviendrai à un pc .En tout cas, l'acquisition d'un imac entraine le rangement total de son bureau


----------



## Anonyme (19 Mars 2008)

Nightwalker

voici les photos reduites, je pense que ca devrait moins lourd a charger

peux tu effacer le post precedent
merci












c'est mon MB C2D 2.16 que je mets en vente 


vu le nb de mp que je recois, j'ai achete les stickers a singapour, mais j'en avais egalement vu dans des magasins a bangkok et a hong kong
y a plein de sites internet qui en vendent aussi
ils proposent soit des stickers soit de peindre votre machine ou ipod


----------



## Bombigolo (19 Mars 2008)

Ben , ça fait trois semaines que j'ai reçu l'objet , et toujours pas envie de faire
un "come back " sur windows !
Tout baigne , Clifton a pris l'habitude de voir "l'engin " trainer un peu partout ,
quand à Chippie , ça l'intrigue encore un peu ( normal , me direz vous , c'est une femelle ! )
Treve de miso , voici les photos ...

.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.


----------



## Choan (21 Mars 2008)

Gros loooot de photos de mon macbook pro.
J'étais tellement excité durant la charge que le tri des photos m'a pris la soirée, ça va etre long à chargé  :

Oh un ptit carton arrive dans la pièce, veut il prendre le pouvoir ?






Oh il est là dans ce si petit carton (j'avoue avoir eu un doute quand le livreur me la tendu!)






Quelle belle boite ! pourquoi l'ouvrir ? 






Oh mon dieu, magnifique package ! 





Je l'ouvre ou pas ? 






Allez j'ose, "escusez moi mamoiselle ya kinkun?"





Non je vais te salir, retourne dans ta boite !





Quelle ligne ! god bless Apple! Non Apple bless god.





Ahhh on pourrait passer la journées à le regarder.





Bienvenue à la maison ! 





On se connait non ?






Le voilà qui charge sagement.






Oh oui tu vas m'emmener dans l'hyper-espace





Le MBP avec quelques un de ses accessoires : 

Tu n'es pas seul :





Rassure toi





Vous allez bien vous entendre !






Hum désolé pour la qualité...





Road to win mes enfants !





Je trouve que ça en jette 





La souris logitech vx nano





Le sac Be.Ez levertigo ebene :love: : 





Ca rentre comme dans du beurre : 





Ni vue ni connu






Et voilà c'est tout lol  :love:


----------



## Billymac (21 Mars 2008)

Bonjour les Macusers !
Je me décide enfin à poster les photos de mon switch.
J'ai switché fin 2007 (octobre je crois) par l'acquisition d'un Imac 17", et tout dernierement par un Macbook (au moment du renouvellement de gamme).
Que du bonheur! 
Place aux photos.


----------



## fxrnet (21 Mars 2008)

Voilà mon joli switch... après 20ans sur PC...
​


----------



## adrenergique (21 Mars 2008)

J'ai été encouragé par nightwalker alors je vous post mon re re re re re re re re switch.  

J'attend toujours mon MBP de remplacement (celui ci a des pixels morts), il sera là jeudi normalement.

En attendant: 

Une avant première en quelques sortes  

Une vue d'ensemble d'une partie du matériel manque time capsule qui est à l'étage avec airport express, mon HDD 2,5" iomega que j'ai oublié quelque part   et divers goodies en tous genres...
Mais vous avez quand même le principa: mon imac 20", "mon" mbp, des disques WD et iomega 500Go, un iphone, des claviers et souris à n'en plus finir, mon pentax :love: :love: :love:  et son imprimante.





Sa seigneurie imac (une machine géniale au passage dont je nai jamais eu à me plaindre)





Et le MBP avec lequel je n'ai pas eu de chance (pixel pixel...) avec un beau flash:





EDIT: Les voilà en plus grande 

EDIT 2 : merci


----------



## clotarn (24 Mars 2008)

Ben moi aussi j'ai craqué après plus de vingt ans sur pc.
Maintenant que je l'ai, ils le gardent !


----------



## coimbrap (25 Mars 2008)

Bonjour à tous,

Rien d'original à mon histoire, apparemment de plus en plus courante même.
Après des années d'Amstrad CPC, j'ai utilisé des PC pendant près de 20 ans. Et puis, par envie de ne plus avoir à m'énerver pour les démarrages qui durent 2h, les installations qui en durent 10, la carte graphique qu'il faut changer tous les 6 mois, l'anti-virus qu'il faut mettre à jour, Pinnacle qui plante encore pendant le montage, j'ai décidé de franchir enfin le pas.

J'ai donc jeté mon dévolu sur un iMac 24" et je dois avouer que depuis 4 jours, c'est un plaisir énorme de bosser sur mon PC.

Voici la bête accompagnée des deux disques durs extrêmes que j'ai dû reformater en FAT (exit le NTFS) et mes deux iPod qui se sentent moins seuls.

Heureux de me retrouver donc dans la communauté Mac... Allez, j'vous laisse, j'y retourne tiens...


----------



## FataMorgana (25 Mars 2008)

Bon c'est pas un vrai switch mais.... Souvenir quand tu nous tien!!!! Et vous vous souvenez du Trackball!!!!! Avec la grosse barre style barre d'espace pour le click.....
Ahlalalala nostalgie quand tu nous tien... Il était bien le MacIntosh Portable!!!!!
Voir la pièce jointe 16651

A+

Ps: à l'époque apple fournissait la super valise avec... hmm Monsieur Job?
Ps2: Mon Dieu!!!! je crois que je suis vieux!!!!


----------



## yoy33 (25 Mars 2008)

çà y est, après 20 ans dans l'univers PC microsoft et plusieurs heures de crise de nerf sous windows,  je me suis enfin décidé après plusieurs mois de lecture de votre forum, j'ai craqué pour un macbook pro.
Cela ne fait pas encore 1 semaine mais pour le moment, rien à redire, c'est que du bonheur.
Rapide, silencieux, performant et un OS qui pour le moment me parait vraiment archi bien foutu comparé à la sauce crosoft.
Je vous dirais çà avec un peu plus de recul. En attendant voici les photos du switch:


----------



## G3finder (26 Mars 2008)

sali salut!!

un petit switch en passant !

mon petit ibook g3 800mhz qui m'a fait revenir vers mac après l'achat du premier macbook en juin 2006
acheté d'occasion aux Us avec une carte aiport

pour le moment, loin d'être à la hauteur des switchers :rose:









en attente d'un  mac mini... à voir si je le conserve ou pas.... mais l'imac ou un nouveau macbook me branche!!!

avec cet argent dépensé je me rapproche de mon mbp:hein:


----------



## prasath (27 Mars 2008)

Switch total 1 mois après le mac pro (qui a fini sous la table!!!). Donc plus de PC à la maison ni en déplacement.
Petit MacBook Pro 2,4 ghz ancien modèle de 15,4". Petit mais costaud


----------



## bolox (28 Mars 2008)

Hello la cie

Comme promis les clichés de mon switch!!!


----------



## sephkem (31 Mars 2008)

Salut voici mon switch :

[YOUTUBE]<object width="425" height="355"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/SkgMs53Fq6w&hl=en"></param><param name="wmode" value="transparent"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/SkgMs53Fq6w&hl=en" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" wmode="transparent" width="425" height="355"></embed></object>[/YOUTUBE]

Je me suis juste amusé 10 minutes avec imovie...

Je vais pas faire original... Adieu le PC :rateau: 

(Sinon, trois jours pour les 120 go de données pour le première synchro de time machine...


----------



## G3finder (1 Avril 2008)

le switcher fou

imac 20" 2ghz

ipod 1go


http://picasaweb.google.com/kingangelus/AnotherSwitch


----------



## missou (2 Avril 2008)

Un nouveau venu dans la famille des MacUser, et ptet bientôt sur MacG  

Non non pas moi, mais mon frère, qui depuis au moins longtemps rêve d'un Mac. Son rêve s'est réalisé aujourd'hui avec la réception de son MacBook blanc 2.4Ghz.

Il passe d'un gros portable tout moche 17" (mon ancien que je lui ai vendu pour acheter mon Mac  ), à un tout mignon 13.3" 

Il a également acheté une Mighty Mouse bluetooth (qui n'est malheureusement pas arrivée en même temps que le reste ... demain surement) et une housse LaRobe noire extérieur et rose intérieur.

Petites photos (en espérant que la prochaine fois que je poste des photos sur ce topic ce soit pour montrer mon MBP !!) :


----------



## missou (3 Avril 2008)

Et voilà, il est enfin là, et même avec un jour d'avance !!

J'ai ptet été ridicule de m'inquiéter pour rien.

Voilà mon nouveau Bébé, environ deux mois après mon switch avec mon MacPro, voilà le petit dernier de la famille qui vient d'arriver.

MacBook Pro
 - 2,4Ghz Perynn
 - 2Go RAM (Bientôt 4 je pense)
 - 200Go 5400trs/min
 - Ecran glossy
 - Apple Remote
 - Housse de transport Huzzk GT

Je ferais ptet un fil pour partager plus amplement mes impressions, pour l'instant les photos !!!

Toujours aussi Magnifique ces boites Apple !  






Même dedans c'est beau, ça donne même pas envie de bouger quelque chose  





La Petite zapette Remote 





Et LA bête !!





Des fois on se demande pourquoi tous les autres consctructeurs d'ordinateurs se cassent le c*l à faire des machines moches, alors qu'il n'y a rien de plus beau que la simplicité :love: 





Le premier démarrage, c'est beau :d





Le bureau avant (ou presque, souvenez vous)





Le même avec le petit truc en plus qui change tout  





Photo de famille avec le tout nouveau MacBook de mon frère (voir post précédent)





La même de plus près 





Le MacBook Pro avec la housse Huzzk GT (j'adore cette housse imitation pneu je suis fan :love: )





Et gros plan du MacBook de mon frêre avec la housse LaRobe





Pour la petite anecdote, j'ai mis près de 20 minutes à déballer la bête !! Ma mère arretait pas de me dire de me dépécher, mais moi je voulais savourer, alors que mon frêre hier, en trois minutes, il était sur le bureau ^^

Bref, tout va bien !! Je suis super content de mon achat !!


----------



## Alexander Riku (5 Avril 2008)

Voila mon switch de PC a mac en ce qui concerne lles portables, je ferais pareil bientot quand les iMac seront mises a jours 


























J'ai finalement pris le macbookPro milieu de gamme, il est vraiment génial, puissant, rapide et tout le tsoin tsoin. Il fait l'unanimité tous les gens sont comme ca devant : 

Pareil qu'au dessus, j'ai mis 20 minutes à le déballer, chaque étape m'a pris un temps fou !

Je regrette qu'une chose, ne pas l'avoir fait plutot, mais au moins j'ai le multi touch lol


----------



## Jigsaw (7 Avril 2008)

Voila mon macbook est arrivé! Envoyé le 1 avril, prévu pour le 8-9 avril, reçu le 5 avril! WOW!

J'avait déja un macbook que j'ai acheté 3 jours avant l'update des macook, donc je l'ai échangé contre le nouveau modèle (pourquoi pas? il est mieux et j'ai économisé 30 euro + apple remote sous le store educ!)

Désolé pour la qualité de la photo mais c'est avec mon téléphone portable, ma petite amie a l'appareil photo sur elle


----------



## playboy (11 Avril 2008)

Tellement excité d'explorer mon imac que j'ai oublié de poster les photos.
Imac alu 20" 2,4 GHz.
Que du bonheur et fier d'avoir enfin switcher


----------



## YULlover (18 Avril 2008)

Comme mes photos n'apparaisse plus, je vous donne mon concept Apple ...

évidement avec mon MBP comme sujet !!!





















Ohhh la la que j'aime les mac !!!


----------



## Trancescape (19 Avril 2008)

Hello à tous, voici un petit aperçu de mon switch tout récent. Bon ce n'est pas un switch complet car je garde mon PC principal sous Xp pour jouer mais une chose est désormais certaine, toutes mes futures machines non-destinées au jeu seront made in Apple  Quel bonheur OS X, beau, pratique et rapide; complété par des produits bien pensés et au design incomparable...tout est dit.






  En grand format 


Sur la photo:

- MacBook Air 1.8 SSD
- SuperDrive
- Adaptateur Ethernet - USB
- Souris MS Bluetooth Notebook Mouse 5000
- Pochette Tucano second skin néoprène pour MBA
- Ipod 5G 30 Go

- Ecran 22"
- Disque externe LaCie 250 Go


----------



## ub!k (23 Avril 2008)

Hop,

une petite photo de mon MacBook à moi. :love: 
Premier siwtch en Novembre 2007 avec un iMac, et en mars avec un p'tit MacBook peryn.


----------



## G3finder (24 Avril 2008)

voilà,

mon mac mini reste bien à la maison et je refais le switch dans les règles de l'art

Alors le mac mini est accompagné comme il se doit d'un ipod shuffle 1go gravé offert par ma femme et ma petite fille de 2mois

l'écran est un acer lcd tv 20" qui va être remplacé par un asus 19"

l'ensemble va être rejoint par une imprimante multifonctions Lexmark wifi (1er prix entrée de gamme)

voilà pour le switch en règle























*ps: pour les mauvaises langues  le message #1187 devrait être effacé*



EDITH : Effectivement si tu as la possibilité de réduire tes photos ce serait mieux, ce n'est pas vraiment la taille qui pose problème, mais leur poids... elles pèsent quand même plus de 900Ko *la photo*. Pense à ceux qui sont toujours en bas débit. NW


----------



## Orphanis (24 Avril 2008)

Il ne s'agit pas vraiment d'un switch, mais je me suis rendu compte que je n'avais jamais posté une photo de mon environnement mac..Voilà chose faite.


----------



## pitivier36 (5 Mai 2008)

voila je suis un mac-user (macbook) depuis vendredi et je dois dire que c'est un régal ! entre autre pour l'installation des logiciels, le démarrage rapide de la bête, le look, etc ...

voici une photo de mon acquisition et une autre photo de la housse !











PS: ne tenez pas compte de la date sur les photos, j'ai pas réglé la date du numérique !


----------



## choca (7 Mai 2008)

Allez depuis le temps que je devais le faire :

Macbookpro 2,4 Ghz 15 pouces derniere révision


----------



## Spyd3rX (7 Mai 2008)

switch du jour : iMac 3,06, 4go ram, 500Gb HD, 8800GS





galerie complete : http://users.edpnet.be/spy/iMac/

(heureux )


----------



## EddyC (9 Mai 2008)

Allez, mon petit switch à moi, pour remplacer un PC type shuttle, je me suis pris un Mac Mini boosté :

- C2D 2,33 Ghz
- 200Go 7200trs
- 2Go de RAM
- DD externe SATA 250Go 7200trs pour mes datas / hub USB et Firewire
- DD externe SATA 500Go 7200trs pour Time Machine
- Clavier alu
- Mighty Mouse Bluetooth
Tout ça sur mon écran Samsung 22" 226BW (série S  )


----------



## shenrone (9 Mai 2008)




----------



## Ptitdoux (10 Mai 2008)

Après plusieurs mois, que dis-je, années, je me suis enfin décidé à switcher  Ravi jusqu'au bout des ongles (sauf peut être pour la qualité des écrans), j'ai viré mes deux portables sous XP et Vista (deux Dell, dont un acquis en février de cette année  ) pour passer sur Imac 24' (C2D à 3,06Ghz, 4 Go de Ram, Gforce 8800 GS, DD 500 Go) et Macbook (C2D à 2,4 GHz, 2 Go de Ram, DD de 160 Go). Je suis réellement comblé (et le mot est faible) par Leopard, et le design général des machines de la Pomme, que du bonheur :love: 

Pour illustrer le tout, voici quelques photos de mon bureau/salle de jeu (Imac), ainsi que du Macbook dans notre living/salle à manger.


----------



## peterios (11 Mai 2008)

Bonjour à tous,

Je viens donc d'effectuer un double switch. Mes deux pc sont passés à la trappe.

En fait  tout a commencé il y a deux mois: mon frère qui ne connaît rien en informatique s'est acheté un imac. Et la quand il m'a montré la bête, je n'en revenais pas. Un système stable, intuitif,  performant. Un ordinateur presque inaudible.

J'ai donc craqué une première fois début avril pour un Imac 20 pouce.

Et vendredi en passant à la fnac, je vois un Imac 24 pouce 2,4hg 360 Go  en promo: 1400 euros. comme il s'agissait du modele d'expostion le vendeur me l'a proposer à 1199 + 2 ans de garantie supp. J'ai donc de nouveau craqué.

Une chose est sure : plus jamais de PC à la maison !











Prochaine étape un macbook et terminé windows


----------



## W20 (14 Mai 2008)

imac 20
2,66
dd 500go
:love:


----------



## Anonyme (15 Mai 2008)

enzo0511 a dit:


> Nightwalker
> 
> voici les photos reduites, je pense que ca devrait moins lourd a charger
> 
> ...




mince la photo du dos du MB a disparu, ou alors j'ai oublie de reposter le lien :rose:

bon, je refais une beaute a mon MBP d'ici peu avec le meme design :love:


----------



## TheWildman (15 Mai 2008)




----------



## Cleth (16 Mai 2008)

Voilà, un vrai bijou :love:


----------



## AlphaZulu (17 Mai 2008)

et voilâ!

...dans un bordel permanent qu'est mon  "bureau"......
Le switch à été effectué et je suis très content des premières utilisations de ce mac.
l'environnement est certe différent de windows mais OS X est très intuitif et facile d'accès  (du moins en surface je trouve.)

l'interface est sublime et bien plus agréable que windows!

Pour le moment je suis ravi!


----------



## Alanore (18 Mai 2008)

Après moultes problèmes, mon switch est enfin achevé, un 'petit'  Imac 24 est confortablement installé à la maison. Depuis, que du bonheur ... :love: 

Je rêve déjà d'un petit macbook pour remplacer mon portable  

Alors sur les photos : la Bête, mon Ipod Nano 2G Red, un petit Pod Shuffle et caché à l'arrière un DD externe AluIce branché en FW 800


----------



## Azaly (19 Mai 2008)

voilà...

Il est dans le salon de mes parents avant de passer chez moi. Je ne m'attendais pas à ce qu'il soit aussi gros, j'ai peur du recul chez moi...

La photo est assez sombre, dsl


----------



## reorx76 (20 Mai 2008)

Bonjour,

Voici les photos de mon nouveau bijoux  Un petit macPro avec un ADC student pour remplacer nos deux ordinateurs fixes. Nous sommes ravis même si transférer toutes ses données est pénible 


Vous excuserez la qualité des images. L'appareil photo était à plat en batterie


----------



## ftiss (24 Mai 2008)

Voilà mon nouveau bureau :






[/URL][/IMG]

Quand j'aurai fini de transferer mes données du Shuttle, il y aura plus de place


----------



## pitou_de_bdx (25 Mai 2008)

Bon....ben voilà, j'ai Switché il y a 10 jours à peine...C'est encore dans le salon....
Il ne reste plus qu'a aménager proprement le bureau....


----------



## Anonyme (27 Mai 2008)

apres mon Macbook, c'est au tour de mon nouveau MBP de se faire une beaute :love:













*PS : merci de ne pas m'envoyer de MP a propos de ce MBP customisé*


----------



## brucetp (29 Mai 2008)

voilà mon ptit bureau de switch  et mon coin musique...


----------



## t-bo (29 Mai 2008)

Mon switch de quelques semaines, avec mon installation quand je suis chez moi


----------



## Grivius (30 Mai 2008)

Voici une chambre d'étudiant avec un beau mac, tant attendu. 




Mon mac et mon pc windows, avec la vue interne de mon armoire.




Vu de face.





Avec le clavier/souris du pc et du mac.





Avec la table graphique (Et juste le clavier mac, plus depace pour le  pc)


----------



## overlooser (6 Juin 2008)

une petite photo rapide prise avec l'iphone de mon iMac 24" 3,06 Ghz et 4 gb ram

J'avais déjà un iMac 24" blanc donc je suis pas trop étonné par la taille, mais je suis bluffé des performances.

Une petite merveille


----------



## lifenight (8 Juin 2008)

Mon nouvel iMac 24" 2.8ghz 2go de ram 500go hdd, 8800gs, ce n'est pas un switch mais il fallait que je vous en fasse part :love:


----------



## pomme85 (11 Juin 2008)

D'autres photos ici : http://www.flickr.com/photos/pomme85/collections/72157605549465538/


----------



## Azaly (13 Juin 2008)

J'ai récupéré mon iMac (mais il va bientôt repartir car pas réparé) et l'ai installé dans mon chez moi!!!

Heureusement que j'ai pas craqué pour le 24" car je sais pas où je l'aurais mis vu la petitesse de mon bureau. Mais le 20" y est parfait et tout beau!
Manque plus que son clavier sans fil! je reposterai quand j'en aurais un!


----------



## Thymotep (13 Juin 2008)

http://picasaweb.google.fr/thymotep/ThymoSSwitchMacBook Voici mon switch portable


----------



## c0mm0n (15 Juin 2008)

Y a un an, le seul matos apple a la maison etait un ipod

Il a fait des petits


----------



## Mogui (15 Juin 2008)

Macbook Pro 2,2Ghz, 2Go de ram, 120Go de HDD, 15,4" mat

Archive-Host - Diaporama "Mon Macbook Pro "


----------



## MamaCass (20 Juin 2008)

Bon j'avoue ce n'est pas un switch, voici mon quatrième Mac et je crois que c'est le plus fabuleux :love:






Voilà la galerie du déballage complet : http://forums.macg.co/membres/mamacass/albums-new-macbookpro.html


----------



## Showy (20 Juin 2008)

Et voilà ! 

MBP 17" reçu hier, j'ai pas trop trop eut le temps de m'en servir encore...
Pour la config, il a l'écran glossy 1950*1200 et le disque dur 200Go 7200 tr/min.

C'est part là! Index of /MBP


----------



## Stomox (28 Juin 2008)

Swich pour un Imac 24" ... que du bonheur


----------



## ambrose (29 Juin 2008)

Voilà les photos de on switch sur MBP 15" acheté sur le refurb 























Voilà voilà


----------



## Glaciadluz (29 Juin 2008)

Enfer et damnation, j'avais oublié de poster une photo de mon switch.

Voici donc une petite photo composé de mon nouveau macbook blanc 2.4Ghz, un écran Iiyama 24 pouces B2403 branché sur la Xbox 360 sur la photo et un écran 17 pouces branché sur un PC également avec mon iPhone


----------



## antro (30 Juin 2008)

Ben pour moi, c'est par là. Pour l'instant, que du bon.....


----------



## Liyad (2 Juillet 2008)

J'ai reçu mon iMac 24" il y a 3 semaines. Mais avec tout le boulot, pas le temps de poster la photo.

J'y ai rajouté en bas 2 stickers tunning normalement réservé au voiture mais c'est les meilleur pour adhérer sur tout support. 

Sur la photo de gauche à droite : My Book (disque dur externe pour TM), l'iPod Touch, Sony Ericsson K800i, les hauts parleurs JBL Creature II et la photo prise avec un Canon EOS 400D. On ne voit pas l'imprimante Epson Stylus DX4400.







Et de plus prêt, la partie basse.


----------



## Anonyme (4 Juillet 2008)

Voilà mon "switch"
Enjoy !


----------



## Pierrou (5 Juillet 2008)

Bon alors à moi... 


Rien que pour vous, tas de coquins, 


*LE STRIP TEASE INTEGRAL DE MON NOUVEL iMAC !!!!*


Attention les noeils  


1) _La bête dans son nouvel environnement... ma chambre quoi..._







2) _ On enlève le haut...  ( ça devient chaud là non ? Sortez les nioubes ! )_






3) _Le premier qui dit que ça fait SDF dans son carton, je le..._ 






4) _Pour le premier soir, faut il garder la capote ?_






5) _Boh, finalement.... _








Voilà voilà... une bien belle machine, en somme :love:


----------



## lbcd78 (8 Juillet 2008)

La boite



ouverte fait apparaitre le polystyrène.



Une épaisseur en moins fait apparaître de le kit de démarrage (a lire, si si).


Et une télécommande, c'est un vieux MB Black (Santa Rosa je crois), qui sera upgradé en rame.


Et le voila sorti de son antre, prêt à être branché avant d'être démarré.

(désola pour la piètre qualité des photos prises avec un NOKIA E65 qui se synchronise pas trop mal avec le MB)


----------



## Nicosun (21 Juillet 2008)

Depuis quelques mois je prepare le Switch de ma TPE voici quelques photos prise avec un iPhone bien sûr.
J'ai oublié de prendre l'Xserve en photo :rose:

En ce qui me concerne je passe du MBP 17" à l'imac 24"

Désolé a Fat Boss slim, je n'avais plus le temps pour m'occuper du format quick time.

Avant









Aprés









Merci à tous pour les conseils qui m'ont aidés dans ce changement


----------



## johnlocke2342 (25 Juillet 2008)

Bon c'est pas vraiment un switch PC/Mac.
Quoique, vu les logos apposés au dos des deux appareils...

Tout d'abord, voici le lecteur mp3 qui m'a tant rendu service depuis mon entrée à la fac:





Mais il a un gros défaut, en plus de ne pas lire la video:





Alors j'ai demandé un iPod classic pour mon anniversaire. L'ennui, c'est qu'on me l'a fêté avec 5 mois de retard. Le voilà:





Déjà, rien que la boîte fait envie. Comme pour tous ses produits, Apple soigne le design jusqu'à l'emballage:





Et le voilà en compagnie de son cousin le MacBook arrivé il y a quelques mois:





P.S: @Nightwalker: J'espère que cette fois-ci, je n'aurais pas fait mon boulet !


----------



## ced38 (27 Juillet 2008)

une petite photo de mon switch tout recent (datant de vendredi)

j apprends doucement a dompter le léopard 






cela change lorsque que l on a quitté apple depuis le IIe 

vivement que la famille s agrandisse avec l arrivée:
de time capsule la semaine prochaine
de iphone3g dès qu il sera possible d en trouver un


----------



## marcelpahud (29 Juillet 2008)

Pas vraiment un switch parce que j'étais déjà passé au Macbook en décembre, mais là je parachève la transition avec ce tout bel iMac 24'' :love::love:



 

 

 

 

​
Et ce matin, après le transfert de toutes les données, préférences et applications (comme c'est génial Mac OS X quand même !!) depuis mon Macbook, le voilà tout beau à côté du petit frère 



​


----------



## guiguilap (31 Juillet 2008)

*La semaine dernière j'ai reçu mon iMac 24", 3,06 Ghz, 4 go de RAM, 1 To de DD, venant remplacer mon vénérable Mac Pro 4x2,66, revendu il y a peu.































Prochainement, des photos de la bête sur mon nouveau bureau... *​


----------



## chacha95 (3 Août 2008)

Reçu mardi dernier mon (deuxième ) Mac Pro 

J'en avais acheté un en 2006, puis revendu l'année d'après pour un macbookpro. (mobilité oblige)
Mais ce fameux monstre sur mon bureau me manquait...

Et voici la version octo-coeurs gavée en graines... euh en ram 






Et là avec son petit frère le macbookpro...


----------



## Dexnation (4 Août 2008)

Voila la bête 

http://img152.imageshack.us/my.php?image=img0335yd6.jpg

http://img182.imageshack.us/my.php?image=img0334ec0.jpg

http://img232.imageshack.us/my.php?image=img0332th9.jpg

http://img151.imageshack.us/my.php?image=monmacbook4ub4.jpg

Avec un jolie ipod touch 8g il ne s'ennuiras pas

C'est mon premier mac et je l'adore 

2.1 Ghz, 1 gig de ram,  DD 120/5400 rmp, core 2 duo, combo drive.


----------



## pitou_de_bdx (14 Août 2008)

J'ai switché il y a 6 mois....
Mais depuis j'ai entièrement repensé et refait le bureau...
Le 20'' 2,66 ghz trône a coté du PC....


----------



## Francisby (19 Août 2008)

Mon switch s'est fait il y a 3 mois avec un G4 800 Mhz 17" acheté d'occasion (auquel j'ai changé le disque dur et la ram !!)


----------



## figaro (20 Août 2008)

Bon, pas vraiment un switch mais voici pour iMac refurbé livré avec surprise avec 4Go de ram au lieu de 2Go 






Avec son petit frère dont j'ai dû me séparer.






Le bureau semble hyper profond mais en réalité il est carré, c'est mon objectif qui donne cet effet .






Mon nouveau poste de travail/loisirs 

Galerie complète


----------



## Pat1763 (27 Août 2008)

Bonsoir à tous! 

Un switch rondement mené: je pensais qu'il durerait des semaines, il a duré 4 jours, notamment grace à l'aide rencontrée sur ce forum =

Avant : un magnifique Barebone Shuttle XPC sussurant délicatement à mon oreille comme un réacteur de Concorde :






Pendant : tout est en double... Sauf le routeur =






Depuis hier soir... Fin des travaux :






Encore merci pour votre aide !


----------



## happycampers62 (1 Septembre 2008)

Voila imac acheté hier le switch c est trés bien passé et je decouvre peu a peu mac os et reste bluffé sur la reactivité de celui ci.


----------



## Florian.C (7 Septembre 2008)

Et actuellement :


----------



## nonobass (10 Septembre 2008)

Salut à tous,
Ben voilà, pas vraiment un switch, mais après avoir vendu mon imac G5 20", je me suis offert le modèle 24" avec options:
- 3,06ghz de processeur
- 4 go de ram
- 500go de disque dur
- j'ai choisi l'Ati comme carte graphique 

Donc voilà :















Je suis plus q' heureux


----------



## anneee (13 Septembre 2008)

bonjour à tous 

je viens de craquer pour un Macbook pro en remplacement de mon Macbook (oui je sais, les nouveaux vont arriver, mais je m'en fous, les modèles actuels me conviennent parfaitement):

http://www.flickr.com/photos/25065465@N05/sets/72157607261363261/


et comme un bonheur n'arrive jamais seul, j'ai équipé ma petite fille avec un Emac:

http://www.flickr.com/photos/25065465@N05/sets/72157607261345075/

bon week end


----------



## chacha95 (13 Septembre 2008)

Ca fait toujours autant plaisir de voir autant de nouveaux mac users (et macuseuses)

Bravo pour vos galleries.

Perso, je voulais vous faire profiter de mon nouveau bébé à mon tout nouveau Mac Pro.



 





Vous en pensez quoi ? J'ai hésiter avec les FX6021 mais finalement le look très novateur des Harman m'ont conquis, sans compter la pureté du son qu'il en ressort.


----------



## DarkPeDrO (14 Septembre 2008)

J'ai switché au mois de Juillet, et j'aimerais tout simplement dire à ceux qui hésitent de foncer!!
Je n'ai jamais autant été aussi productif avec, alors que je ne fais pas grand chose d'habitude.
C'est une bête de silence, mon ancien VAIO qui rendait l'âme soufflait dès qu'on appuyait sur le bouton d'allumage :rateau: . Mais j'ai fini par m'habituer. Et là, je me suis effectivement habitué au silence dans ma chambre, et je peux désormais dormir sans entendre aucun bruit, et je peux vous dire que c'est très reposant.
De plus, c'est un véritable plaisir de taper sur ce clavier avec ces touches tellement bien pensées!
En plus, avec la Mighty Mouse, c'est un vrai bonheur, une fois de retour à la maison!
De plus, il n'y a quasiment rien à faire avant de l'utiliser "concrètement":

&#63743; Sortir le MacBook avec les accessoires fournis (chargeur, notices d'utilisation,* DVD FOURNIS*)

&#63743; Brancher la bête au secteur, puis appuyer sur le bouton d'alimentation

&#63743; Ça y est, ça commence!


PS: Désolé pour la qualité de la photo, ce n'est qu'un HTC Touch Diamond, après tout.


----------



## Archaon59 (14 Septembre 2008)

Hello tout le monde !

Ca fait quelques mois que j'ai switché, mais bon, je poste quand même le avant/après (je pourrais aussi envoyé une capture de mon compte en banque avant/après, ça serait "fun") .













Je reprend les cours demain, au moins j'aurais une photo où on le voit rangé  !

Et oui, le truc posé, c'est un FatPod Nano les entrailles à l'air, qui n'attend qu'une jolie enveloppe de la part d'Apple pour partir au recyclage .


----------



## JulienRkt (25 Septembre 2008)

Et voilà, c'est fait ! 

Enfin dirais-je, pour le meilleur, et pour le pire (enfin pas trop quand même ).

Donc parti à la Fnac de Perpignan avec la ferme intention de faire l'acquisition d'un iMac 20" 2,66 GHz, mes espoirs furent vite en berne lorsque le vendeur m'eut dit qu'il n'avait pas le modèle convoité en stock, mais seulement un 20" 2,4 GHz et un 24"... 

Etant dans le besoin, mon PC m'ayant lâchement lâché Dimanche dernier (qui a dit heureusement ?!), je fais pression sur mon Papa love, qui ayant été espanté (oui, on est catalan ou pas) par le modèle 24", ne résista pas bien longtemps...  

Et me voilà, heureux, comblé, déchiré du porte monnaie, mon magnifique 24" devant mes yeux ébahis !:love: 

Début de l'histoire, et en plus, c'est pas près de s'arrêter...


----------



## Kritzkopf (18 Octobre 2008)

Et voila, j'ai switché!

Avant :






Et après :






Conclusion : qu'est ce que c'est beau de retrouver la technologie 

Je sais, c'est pas un nouveau macbook pro, mais même si je peux l'échanger, je le ferais pas, trop beau, clavier beaucoup trop sensuel D), et puis la différence de performance est pas trop grande... Je crois que c'est vraiment ce qui s'appelle un coup de coeur :love:

A part ca le switch c'est extremement bien passé (a force de manger des tutos en attendant...)


----------



## lsol (20 Octobre 2008)

Voilà j'ai switché enfiiiiin


----------



## dexxxbeatmaker (21 Octobre 2008)

salut à tous voila ca y'est j'ai switcher,je viens d'avoir le nouveau macbook alu 2GHZ 2Go acheté à la fnac de Strasbourg (avec réservation)aujourd'hui,quel bonheur mon 1er MAC la j'ecris ce post avec!!!! c'est incroyable je déballe et 10mn apres je suis sur le net aucun driver à installer je branche et ca marhce j'hallucine!!!! je suis pas habituer !!!et aucun bruit hallucinant!!!et pour ceux qui s'inquieter pour l'ecran brillant pour l'instant chez moi j' ai aucun probleme de reflet genant,apres faut voir en pleine journée ,mais sinon nikel bref je suis comblé!!!! voici quelques photos de mon switch 

URL=http://imageshack.us]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[/URL]


----------



## Orantiwë (24 Octobre 2008)

Déballage de mon MacBook arrivé aujourd'hui


----------



## Ukhy (24 Octobre 2008)

Quelques photos du déballage de mon MacBook 2.4 Ghz:






















C'est mon premier Mac et je trouve la finition vraiment top (même les emballages sont super!!!)


----------



## Macuserman (26 Octobre 2008)

Et oui, Macuserman, autrement dit, moi...a switché.
J'ai switché!

Trop de paroles, pas assez d'actes!
Place aux photos!


----------



## jahrom (27 Octobre 2008)

Bon c'est pas vraiment un switch vu que c'est mon 4ème portable Apple.
Mais chaque fois la même émotion 




​


----------



## Agrippa II (27 Octobre 2008)

Bonsoir à tous, voilà mon troisième Mac, un bel Imac 20 pouces et donc plus de PC 
Désolé pour la qualité des photos.
http://picasaweb.google.com/nicolasmasuez/NewAlbum2710082158?pli=1#


----------



## Macuserman (28 Octobre 2008)

Suite des photos à découvrir dès aujourd'hui sur FlickR, et prochainement sur mon ste fait sur iWeb&#8230;

http://www.flickr.com/photos/macuserman/


----------



## Macuserman (29 Octobre 2008)

Voilà voilà&#8230;
Faut pas mettre en doute ma bonne foi sur mon matos&#8230;


----------



## Macuserman (29 Octobre 2008)

Merci à tous pour vos CdB! 

Allez ici aussi&#8230;
http://www.flickr.com/photos/macuserman/2983837374/

Et puis pour la faire toute jolie, je vais la retravailler quelque peu!


----------



## Macuserman (30 Octobre 2008)

Voilà une nouvelle série de joouuulies photos! :love:






































Et la plus belle pour finir:


----------



## ordimans (30 Octobre 2008)

Allez j'ai switché avec mon premier mac reàu aujourd'hui

Sur la boite y les références du processeur 2,8ghz j'étais surpris.
Sinon je peux pas faire de photo avec mon iphone dessus car c'est lui qu prends les photos peut être qu'on peut le voir avec l'écran brillant j'ai pas regardé

Vidéo dans la soirée.

Voici les photos


----------



## Aomic (30 Octobre 2008)

Bon switch moins impressionnant qu'avec un macbook alu, mais mon petit macbook est arrivé jusqu'à mes mimines aujourd'hui. Je vous met une petite photo histoire de dire moi aussi j'ai switcher (enfin à demi, on ne le voit pas sur la photo mais le PC trone toujours sur le bureau, c'est ma télé mon PC, je peux pas le jeter, même si la moitié des chaines ne fonctionnent pas)



La photo est pourrie désolée, je n'ai que mon k750i pour en faire


----------



## Macuserman (30 Octobre 2008)

ordimans a dit:


> Entièrement d'accord avec toi Raul10, j'avais vu un bon paquet de genre dire je posterai des photos dans la galerie une fois reçu et au final y a eu quoi 4 posts si ma mémoire est bonne dont Macuser qui a un ancien bouhh lol



Ok, si tu le prends comme ça&#8230;
Trouve moi tes benchs sous Geekbench 2.

On verra à qui on adresse le "Booouuuhh"...
Au fait, mon écran est un 17" Full HD pour l'anecdote&#8230;







Je ne peux résister&#8230;


----------



## Deleted member 109128 (30 Octobre 2008)

Hello,

Me voici Mac user, mon premier Mac est un Macbook Pro 15,4' unibody... et je suis super content


----------



## reystar (31 Octobre 2008)

Bonjour à tous,
mon premier switch : macbook unibody 2.0GHZ.
Voici quelques photos !
Mes premières impressions sont extrêmement positives, je me demande comment j'ai fait pour rester autant de temps sur PC.


----------



## Macuserman (31 Octobre 2008)

Bravo à tous!

Nouvel arrivage:
*
http://www.flickr.com/photos/macuserman/*


----------



## Liyad (1 Novembre 2008)

Désolé pour la qualité de la photos...

Donc iMac avec Devil May Cry 4 auquel mon meilleur pote joue et MacBook 2Ghz acheté dans un APR. Très très belle machine !


----------



## Trancescape (3 Novembre 2008)

Et un double switch, un !

Alors voici quelques photos des derniers achats en date dans la famille (fortement influencée par votre serviteur  )

- iMac 20" de base
- Macbook Alu 2 Ghz
- et mon fidèle Macbook Air, qui date de mars mais que je n'ai pas résisté à mettre sur la photo de famille

Les photos avec flash rendaient mieux que celles sans flash malgré les quelques reflets.

En cadeau, un accouplement Macbook ALU / Macbook Air


----------



## Yun Yuuzhan (5 Novembre 2008)

A mon tour, enfin reçu ^^


----------



## Cristal` (5 Novembre 2008)

ChaosTheory a dit:


> Qu'est ce qu'il est beau... :love:



Je confirme... une vrai beauté :rose:
Il a vraiment la classe.

Je sais pas encore si je vais l'amener la semaine prochaine en TP, je vais me faire lyncher par la moitié de mon groupe : "encore un nouvel ordi ?!!!"(j'en ai que 9... ) 

Je ferais des photos surement demain, faut que je range mon bordel avant.



Edit : tout compte fait, à la demande d'un ami, j'ai fait des photos.

La totale : http://diaporama.archive-host.com/indexn.php?id=6zd8j5gl3gc7


Quelques images....
























Absolument pas déçu de mon achat, depuis le temps que je voulais un MacBook je suis comblé. :love:


----------



## ChaosTheory (7 Novembre 2008)

Voilà pour mon switch, MacBook recçu hier :love:

Avant : 









Pendant : 





















Après : 









Et un switcheur heureux ! Un !!! :love::love::love:


----------



## Solidsnake31 (8 Novembre 2008)

URL=http://img201.imageshack.us/my.php?image=img0168jy3.jpg]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[/URL]





J'ai enfin switché qu'elle bonheur ce macbook pro unibody est tout simplement superbe mac os est une merveille le trackpad est si doux et bien concu , le rétro eclairage est loin d'etre un gadget.
Je suis conquis par la qualité de la machine  la beauté la finition et un os  un vrai .
L'ensemble des personnes qui l'ont vu sont conquises il fait son effet sa fera des switcheurs en plus 

Adieu pc et bon débarras
:love:


----------



## Roots (10 Novembre 2008)

Voici deux trois photos de mon déballage. Quel plaisir de revenir au Mac après 7 ans de privation. Je posterais la photo de l'installation finale plus tard.



Voir la pièce jointe 19089

Voir la pièce jointe 19090

Voir la pièce jointe 19091


----------



## plo0m (11 Novembre 2008)

Pour la vue d'ensemble, juste histoire de style genre...






Pour le plaisiiiiiiiiiiiiiir...


----------



## plo0m (12 Novembre 2008)




----------



## CERDAN (12 Novembre 2008)

WOUA !!! Magnifique !!! C'est magnifique .
Très belles photos ! Cela met très bien en valeur ton iMac ! Chapeau !

on pourrait laisser quelques réactions pertinentes......... au lieu de TOUT supprimer


Et s'il y a 10 postes de même nature que le tiens pour une photo... On aura une page avec plus de texte que de photos. Dans ce cas pourquoi supprimer l'un plutôt que l'autre ?  ce ne sera pas juste.  D'autant plus que vous avez le MP et encore mieux, un point DISCO. Donc je n'autorise toujours pas de postes sans photos... NW


----------



## Gemma (15 Novembre 2008)

Bon il s'agit en réalité de mon 2ème mac puisque j'avais un iBook G4, mais comme il est décédé en juin et que depuis j'étais sur PC je considère ça comme un switch


----------



## G3finder (20 Novembre 2008)

quel bonheur de retrouver apple et en plus avec un MBP 2,5ghz


----------



## Acibi (24 Novembre 2008)

Et hop, moi aussi je rejoint la communauté Apple 

C'est fou comme le nouveau MacBook unibody s'agence bien avec le reste de mon matos..



​



























​


----------



## Almamida (25 Novembre 2008)

Comme promis, je poste les photos de mon MacBook Pro reçu hier en échange de mon MacBook Pro 2,2GHz de novembre 2007 par AppleCare. :love:


----------



## XXXMARCO55 (29 Novembre 2008)

Imac 24 "  3,06 Ghz 

Désolé pour la qualité des photos, pris avec l'Iphone et pas trop d'éclairage. :love:

Merci de vos conseils à l'époque ou j'ai acheté cet Imac, que du bonheur !


----------



## =NiCo= (4 Décembre 2008)

Tout pareil pour moi, voici mon premier Mac, un MacBook Pro que j'ai eu à un prix très raisonnable suite à la sortie de la nouvelle gamme ! C'est un vrai plaisir à utiliser


----------



## davidgoth (8 Décembre 2008)

Voici le petit Macbook , vraiment tres heureuse surtout que c'etait une surprise pour son anniversaire et Noel  





C'est notre 1er mac a la maison , il reste mon imac 20 pouce a aller chercher


----------



## typhoon006 (12 Décembre 2008)

ouééééé moi aussi je peux poster ici maintenant !!!!!:love:
j'ai donc reçu mon macbook alu 2,0Ghz 
c'est mon tout premier mac, ca fait 3 jours que je l'ai et je le lache plus, mon pc reste éteint depuis a part pour jouer en fait.
C'est vraiment une superbe machine, puis je suis impressionné par la facilité a l'utiliser, alors que je ne connaissais pas du tout l'OS d'apple, étant depuis toujours un Windowsien. Je me sens pas perdu du tout comme on a pu me le dire avant que je l'ai. 
Bref j'en suis vraiment trés trés trés content . 
























a côté de son grand cousin le PC


----------



## kutsize (26 Décembre 2008)

Voici deux photos de mon switch, un macbook unibody 2Ghz modifié par mes soins (remplacement du disque dur par un 320Go 7200 trs/min Seagate et mise en place de 2*2Go So-Dimm DDR3 OCZ) le tout associé à un écran 24" Samsung.


----------



## meskh (30 Décembre 2008)

Petit iPod a grandi 160 fois 

Classic


----------



## Philou1789 (13 Janvier 2009)

Voici une photo de mon Switch N°2


----------



## twinworld (17 Janvier 2009)

Voilà, mon MBP installé en compagnie de son écran BenQ et côtoyé de son illustre prédécesseur et fidèle serviteur, j'ai nommé mon iBook 14'. Le trackpad me bluffe ! ;-)


----------



## Nitiel (20 Janvier 2009)

Voilà mes objet Apple, plus un iPhone 3G avec lequel est pris la photo.





Voilà !!!!!


----------



## wotan67 (6 Février 2009)

*Enfin le grand jour,ce matin g eu le mail de mon revendeur APPLE,J'ai failli perdre mes chaussures.....aller au pas de gymnastique....:rateau:*

*Sommes toute qu'un bannale carto...


*


----------



## wotan67 (7 Février 2009)

*De mieux en mieux
*


au bord de l'extase


----------



## wotan67 (7 Février 2009)

*En espérant qu'il va fonctionner*


----------



## wotan67 (7 Février 2009)

*configurer en 10 minutes....épatant,en sachant que j'ai jamais touché un mac*


----------



## wotan67 (7 Février 2009)

*Au fait j'ai un PC sous windows à vendre*


----------



## Kalif (8 Février 2009)

J'ai switché depuis cet été ... 
J'ai eu d'abord un iMac que mon père m'a volé pour remplacer son pc.

Et j'ai maintenant un Macbook alu, que j'adore ! :rose:
Plus que content de Mac OS X ; quelques problèmes sur mon macbook alu (pixels morts, touche décollée).




J'ai le même bureau que Typhoon006 (Fly :rateau ...


----------



## wotan67 (8 Février 2009)

*Jour 2 du switch,j'ai testé numbers.....j'me débrouillais comme un pied avec excel,la sa presente deja mieux!I'm HAPPY!!!!
*


----------



## thescreaminghand (4 Mars 2009)

J'ai remplacé mon macbook par ceci

Macbook pro 2.8ghz 4gb et bien il trace


----------



## ari51 (6 Mars 2009)

Après Xp familial et Vista premium / Léopard :love:


----------



## Anonyme (6 Mars 2009)

iMac 24" 2.8 Ghz et le laptop a droite sous Mandriva 2009.0.

Et comme boisson une LEO ... parce que je le vaux bien.


----------



## krikritos (8 Mars 2009)

Bonjour,
Enfin après trois ans d'attente, j'ai mon mac, je suis hyper content, c'est simple et rapide à installer et le tout à une petite odeur agréable de nouveau! Je suis content d'avoir switcher.


----------



## Super Power (9 Mars 2009)

Avant le 28 janvier 2009 :








Après le 28 janvier 2009 :





​


----------



## maverick1984 (14 Mars 2009)

Voici un nouveau venu dans la famille


----------



## anneee (19 Mars 2009)

bonsoir à toutes et à tous

j'ai pas pu résister aux nouveaux Imac, j'ai craqué pour le 24" entrée de gamme, voici quelques photos du déballage traditionnel:

http://picasaweb.google.com/emmanuelhuguenin/Mac02?authkey=Gv1sRgCIni29r3kqqX9gE#

bonne soirée


----------



## Anonyme (21 Mars 2009)

Pas un switch mais


----------



## Pascal_TTH (26 Mars 2009)

:love::love::love::love::love::love::love:


----------



## bolei (27 Mars 2009)

Mon switch :

*AVANT*







*SWITCH*







*MAINTENANT*


----------



## Req75 (29 Mars 2009)

Bonjour,

Voici un petite photo (floue) de mon récent switch (pas encore terminé, mon PC traîne toujours pour quelques jours encore ) !


----------



## seraphin_tom (30 Mars 2009)

Bonjour à tous,
Je suis ravi de faire parti du monde Apple, j'ai recu mon iMac il y a 1semaine et je ne le lâche plus.
Je voulais juste vous conseillez d'appeler Apple Store car vous pouvez réussir à avoir des remise avec eux.
En plus de mon offre Etudiant et des 80&#8364; de remise pour une imprimante j'ai pu avoir 100&#8364; de remise pour l'achat d'un iPod nano 8gb et d'un iTouch 8gb (pour un ami).  C'est super intéressant et en plus les vendeurs ou vendeuses (  ) sont supers simpas.
Je m'initie donc sur Mac, j'ai un peu de mal sur certains trucs mais il faut le temps de s'habituer, sinon c'est un plaisir pour les yeux de regarder son iMac mdr.
Mon vieux PC de 5 ans va passer sous linux ca va lui faire du bien 
Ci-joint qqs photos de mon switch.

AVANT:
http://img187.imageshack.us/img187/9232/photo0173r.jpg


APRES:
http://img17.imageshack.us/img17/456/photo0176gel.jpg


Je tiens à remercier déjà certains utilisateurs Mac du forum qui m'ont aidé à résoudre certains problèmes. Un grand merci à tous et éclatez vous bien sur votre Mac.

EDIT : as-tu la possibilité de réduire tes photos, 3264x2448 est beaucoup trop lourde... (800pix max coseillé). Merci.


----------



## paikan_hck (3 Avril 2009)

Et voila pour moi, depuis hier soir:
Avant:
Voir la pièce jointe 20557


Pendant:
Voir la pièce jointe 20558


Apres:
Voir la pièce jointe 20559


Reste encore un peu de changements a faire (tapis de souris, rangement des cables...)


----------



## chacha95 (3 Avril 2009)

Voici ma station de travail...


----------



## davidgoth (10 Avril 2009)

Voici mon switch depuis ce matin !!!

Avant : 






pendant :













et au final  !!!


----------



## ari51 (11 Avril 2009)

Fini :love:


----------



## Petira (16 Avril 2009)

C0rentin a dit:


> Pas un switch mais



Un dock ca se remplis


----------



## Anonyme (30 Avril 2009)

Mon nouvel imac :love: :













Marche en mini avec GTA IV (C'est le dernier avec la 9400m) sous vista , donc , sous xp , ca devrait aller .

Ah oui , mon apr commande directement les imac avec clavier avec pavé numérique


----------



## Natazu (2 Mai 2009)

J'ai reçu mon macbook depuis quelques jours et mon bonheur ne s'atténue pas!! Quelques petites photos de mon bureau avec mon macbook UNIBODY YEAH !!


----------



## Baracca (3 Mai 2009)

Un petit switch tout en douceur .... 

























...et c'est le jour et le nuit, le jour pour Apple bien sur


----------



## Ephemere13 (5 Mai 2009)

Avant : 

 

 
Après : 

 

  :love:


----------



## DSG72 (16 Mai 2009)

Voici uniquement "l'après" switch


----------



## Adrian G (10 Juin 2009)

3.........2..........1......................... SWITCH​
    On passe d&#8217;un vista qui plante toute les demi heures qui subit des fin de tache a longueur de journée des reformatages tout les 3 mois, d&#8217;un antivirus qui s'énerve en affichant un joli message &#8220;Il n&#8217;y a aucune raison de paniquer&#8220; avec des fenêtres qui clignotent et une sirène d&#8217;alarme, à léopard. &#8220;Après la pluie le beau temps&#8220;
    Première approche avec ce monde mystérieux à bord d&#8217;un MacBook Pro (version à 2.66 Ghz). Attendez-vous à ce que je pose plein de questions. Au passage déballer un Mac est un pur moment de plaisir!!!!!
Ma principal crainte, était de devoirs apprendre à utiliser un nouveau système d'exploitation, mais il s'avère que Léopard est très simple, on s'y habitue rapidement sans aucune difficultés, le système est stable, agréable, beau,...... 
    Au niveau des logiciels utilisés sur Windows, on trouve très facilement un équivalent pour Mac, Google est les forums sont tes amis !
    En ce qui concerne l'écran brillant il ne me dérange absolument pas, sauf à l'extérieur où il devient un miroir. Le trackpad un vrai plaisir mes mains adorent leurs nouveau jouets!

Ca fait maintenant deux semaines que j&#8217;ai le mac entre mes mains et j&#8217;en suis totalement satisfait, je ne regrette absolument pas mon switch au contraire j&#8217;aurais du l&#8217;effectuer depuis longtemps. 
Par contre Apple vient de baisser les prix, et offre un toutch avec le remise étudiante ! 

Place aux photos:
Réception du colis sur ma table IKEA





Le magnifique carton Apple sur mon lit IKEA 



 



En pleine utilisation sur mon bureau IKEA:


----------



## Lonneki (15 Juin 2009)

Avant :






Après :






Un Mac peut en cacher un autre :


----------



## NightWalker (16 Juin 2009)

Extrait de la première page #1.


_Avis aux posteurs.

*Vous ne postez que si vous avez une ou plusieurs photo(s) à poster*. Sinon pour tout autre chose, comme félicitations, commentaires, questions et autres, vous pouvez passer par des points discos, MP ou éventuellement dans le fil ouvert par le posteur. En tout cas ailleurs que dans ce fil, "Galerie de switch"._


----------



## amiro22730 (17 Juin 2009)

Voila monsieur UPS est passé me livré un petit colis . . .






Voilà le petit carton . . .






Et maintenant . . .


----------



## Nus prod. (18 Juin 2009)

Et voilà les quelques images du déballage et un petit aprçu de ce que donne un PB 12" et un MBP dernière génération !









Déballage....









Et enfin...Avant c'est celui de droite, et Apres c'est celui de gauche !!!!!


----------



## titistardust (19 Juin 2009)

Et voila le mien :

A ma gauche Athlon 3800+, 2go de ram, dd500go, écran 19p Samsung
A ma droite Imac 24p, 4go de ram, dd640go.

Cachés derrière :

1 dd Iomega Nas 1to
1 dd Seagate 500go


----------



## mikatiger (20 Juin 2009)

ll est 2h du matin.
Je feuillette ce forum.
Je peux pas m'empêcher de vous faire profiter de mes précieux 






















MacMini Core2Duo 1,83Ghz, 2Go de RAM, GMA 950, HDD 80Go d' août 2008
MacBook Pro 13" 2,26Ghz, 2Go de RAM, nVidia 9400M, HDD 160 Go de... Mardi dernier 
Calendrier Le Chat, les sabres n'étaient pas fournis :love:


----------



## TiteLine (20 Juin 2009)

Quelques photos du "double switch"

*Les cartons*







*Le premier switch en janvier*






*Second switch , samedi dernier. Un vieux Vaio remplacé par un MBP 17" *


----------



## marcelpahud (26 Juin 2009)

Pas vraiment un switch, ça fait qqe temps que je suis sur mac... mais voilà, le MBP nouveau étant arrivé, je me devais de vous le montrer 



 





 

 





 

​
Il trône désormais fièrement en compagnie de mon iMac et de tout le reste


----------



## Alak (9 Juillet 2009)

Voila mon demi switch, je ne lacherai pas mon pc, mais je suis conquis 

http://picasaweb.google.com/lh/photo/Li49EZl0-B_U9cdq4oRe_A?feat=directlink

http://picasaweb.google.com/lh/photo/lmOsmCSWrW7LRtmEWm8tdA?feat=directlink


----------



## i4graph (16 Juillet 2009)

Hé voilà enfin le switch PC ---->iMac le tout en image ^^


----------



## Osteres (16 Juillet 2009)

Bon je rajoute le miens (il était temps !)

Au passage j'ai même écrit un article la dessus ! 
Le topic sur MacGeneration : http://forums.macg.co/switch-et-conseils-dachats/histoire-dun-switcheur-270206.html

Pour les photos : 
























Pas de photo depuis, mais il a déjà fait le tour de la famille (je suis le premier Mac'user chez nous).
Plus qu'à leur montrer la voie du salut ​


----------



## Scamander (19 Juillet 2009)

Bon ben depuis le temps que j'attend de pouvoir poster mes photos ici, allons y .
Deux/trois photos du déballage de la bête.














Voila, la suite sur ma gallerie Flickr pour les intéressés. Et je donne mes premières impressions sur mon Macbook, sur mon blog .


----------



## Liyad (19 Juillet 2009)

Mon bonhomme à son ordi qui a cassé il y a deux jours. Il bavait depuis pas mal de temps sur mon iMac alors il a franchi le pas avec un Mac mini !

La boite est minuscule !





Le mac aussi !


----------



## ridgemac (20 Juillet 2009)

A mon tour, un peu en retard. Switcher depuis novembre dernier.

Avant c'était ça :




Maintenant, c'est comme ça :
























Et depuis peu, un Macbook pour ma femme, je ne regrette pas, elle non plus, de lui avoir imposé ce choix !!


----------



## Osteres (21 Juillet 2009)

Fiuuuu, ça c'est du switch !

Un bureau vraiment sympa ! Déjà que tu passes de PC à Mac c'est bien, mais en plus avec un revêtement en verre.... je t'envie !!

Nouveau fauteuil aussi ?

En fait nouveau bureau complet non ?

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Reorganisation complète de mon bureau pour ma part... une TimeCapsule arrive aujourd'hui 






Elle ira peut être dans le coin à gauche 
Livraison prévut aujourd'hui.

Osteres​


----------



## ridgemac (21 Juillet 2009)

J'en rajoute un peu, on dirait que le bureau en verre fait de l'effet !


----------



## Osteres (21 Juillet 2009)

A présent les photos de ma petite TimeCapsule reçu aujourd'hui.
Mais j'ai l'impression de passer au hors sujet.... A partir de quand n'est-on plus un switcheur ? 

Bref ci-dessous les photos. (j'en est profiter pour acheter une house pour mon MacBook Pro)


----------



## clawie (24 Juillet 2009)

Voilà des petites photo de mon Imac une merveille, je suis étonné de jour en jour avec ça fait 6 mois que l'ai il fonctionne comme au premier jour!!!! prochain achat l'Iphone mais on verra un peu plus tard....
Voir la pièce jointe 21542

Voir la pièce jointe 21543


----------



## Anonyme (25 Juillet 2009)

Voilà, j'ai passé le portable de la merde vers mon beau Macbook PRO 

Je suis très heureux de l'avoir


----------



## OSX (28 Juillet 2009)

Voici le moment tant attendu de l'arrivée de mon MBP 17" avec écran MATTE, souris, sacoche TechAir qui est magnifique également.



 




 




 




 




 




 




 




 




 




 



VOici le détail de la dalle Matte que je trouve plus beau que le bord noir du brillant:



 




 




 



Le magnifique éclairage du clavier



 



Et voilà


----------



## badboy71 (28 Juillet 2009)

Bonjour a tous, voila aujourd'hui alors que j'était tranquilement chez moi, l'apple center de Dijon m'apelle pour me signaler qu'ils ont reçu mon Mac Mini, Yahou. C'est un Mac Mini de base avec un clavier alu.

AVANT :






APRES : 







ps : Je vous met des autre photos demain.

Bonne soirée.


----------



## badboy71 (29 Juillet 2009)

comme prévu voici d'autre photos dsl pour la qualité, photos prise avec mon iphone .


----------



## ultrasrouche (12 Août 2009)

Pas de switch proprement dit... par contre... :-D achat d'un LED cinema display 












Deux photos vite fait...

On trouve mon macbook 2.4 booster à 4GB de ddr3 , un itouche et mon nouveau petit clavier tout mignon


----------



## oxygo (14 Août 2009)

Mon switch, aujourd'hui 

J'ai encore un peu de mal avec mon macbook pro 13"












Voila


----------



## Anonyme (25 Août 2009)

mon nouveau MBP 13" :love:


----------



## Anonyme (29 Août 2009)

Après mon iMac 24" en novembre dernier voilà ma dernière acquisition, un MacBookPro 13". Une petite merveille.  (A droite Mandriva Linux 2009.1 avec le thème Mac4Lin sous Gnome).





Click for full size - Uploaded with plasq's Skitch


----------



## Lumpy (11 Septembre 2009)

Voila ma modeste contribution (j'ai pris les photos avec un vieil APN):


----------



## Damtux (1 Octobre 2009)

Switch réussit le samedi 26, iMac 2,93Ghz. (désolé pour la qualité des photos je reposterais)











EDIT : Merci pour les photos, mais peux-tu modifier la taille pour ne pas dépasser les 800 pix ?   Elles sont trop lourdes à charger chez moi. Le plus simple c'est de créer un nouveau poste, je supprimerai celui-ci. Merci  NightWalker


----------



## Luciloouu (22 Octobre 2009)

Et bien je crois que c'est mon tour  Après euh... 5 ans de PC Windows, j'ai finalement switché  et je ne regrette rien ! :love::love::love:
Je l'ai récupéré le 06 Octobre et déballé le 21 (hier donc:rateau 

iMac 24"
2,66 GHz

Je vous présente donc mon bébé  roulement de tambour... TADDDAAAAAAA










J'en suis amoureuse... :rose:


----------



## raphamagic14 (22 Octobre 2009)

Voila donc quelques photos de mon MAC reçu ce matin :


----------



## Cecile60 (27 Octobre 2009)

3eme Mac à la maison (MacMini, MacBook, iMac), et j'espère pas le dernier... iMac 27" 3.06GHz Intel Core 2 Duo

Seul,






Avec le petit frère.









EDIT : j'ai édité pour qu'on puisse voir les photos directement. NW


----------



## no-2 (29 Octobre 2009)

Bonjour à toutes & à tous, voilà j'envoie mes photos de mon switch un peu tard, je l'ai reçu lundi dernier matin à 11h. Je l'avais commandé le jeudi 22 oct. (oui oui sortie de Windows 7 mais je l'ai pas fait exprès ...), il à été expédié le samedi matin de shangai, il est passé par les Philippines, dubaï, Allemagne et enfin la France .... Long chemin mais franchement rapide quand on regarde son point de départ ....


----------



## thelittleidiot (1 Novembre 2009)

A mon tour de vous montrer les photos de mon switch pour le nouveau macbook. Je n'ai pas fait les photos sous tous les angles du macbook vu que c'est trouvable facilement sur le net, mais en comparaison avec mon vaio (sous windows 7 actuellement) qui pourtant ayant un écran X-Black fait pale figure face à l'écran led du macbook. Aussi comparaison à mon eeepc 1000H où on voit vraiment que firefox et windows ne gère pas autant la surface de l'écran (exemple pris avec la page d'accueil du forum).









Si vous avez des questions ou d'autres photos à me demander n'hésitez pas


----------



## Anonyme (6 Novembre 2009)

Un petit switch ! Mais je suis très d'aise maintenant. Je préfère cela plutôt mon vieux souris 






Je suis heureux de l'avoir enfin !


----------



## scorpio85 (6 Novembre 2009)

Un peu plus d'un mois que je suis sur mac, et aucun regret 

Voici la bestiole : Macbook blanc 2.13Ghz


----------



## TiteLine (7 Novembre 2009)

Switch du mulot :love:


----------



## victa (24 Novembre 2009)

Après l'achat d'un 24" 2.93ghz à 1149 sur le refurb défectueux, j'ai opter pour un 21,5" avec GeForce9400M.
Super machine, aucun problèmes comme certains sur le  forum.

Le seul défaut que je lui reprocherais, c'est la qualité de la carte graphique vraiment pas excellente. Elle peine lors du lancement de "Space" (pour affiche les 4 écrans) et ce genre d'animation un peu "complexe" ...

Voilà ! (à coté d'un MBP 13")


----------



## Lonneki (13 Décembre 2009)

Voila 2 iMac 21,5 de base achetés à la Fnac avec les 10% du moment.
Un pour les enfants et un pour My Wife.

Que du bonheur:


----------



## ~Pi~ (13 Décembre 2009)

Hop, et voici mon macbook (reçu mi novembre) et boosté à 4g de ram! Très bonne machine 

Merci pour vos conseils ^^.






Bonne soirée à tous !


----------



## jejmac (14 Décembre 2009)

Bonjour,
Pas un switch, mais un passage du mac mini 1,83Ghz intel Core Duo a un Imac 21,5" 3,06Ghz Intel Core 2 Duo. Au passage un changement de bureau et d'emplacement pour que ce dernier trouve sa place dans le salon.

Avant:
Voir la pièce jointe 23310


Apres:
Voir la pièce jointe 23308

Voir la pièce jointe 23309


----------



## Lonneki (18 Décembre 2009)

J'ai reçu ce matin les télécommandes pour les iMac. 
Quel design, quelle finition, c'est impressionnant : 100% alu. 
Quand je vois les Télécos des télés ou Amplis haut de gamme (+2000)  qui font 2 à 3cm d'épaisseur et tout en plastok.


----------



## clochelune (18 Décembre 2009)

quelques photos de mon switch complet (puisque MacBook et iMac ;-)





avant, le MacBook






l'iMac emballé par la Fnac dans son carton de transport






l'iMac sort de sa boite






l'iMac de dos ;-) qu'une prise à brancher ;-)






la MagicMouse et le clavier sans fil (je préfère le filaire pour le pavé numérique)






Migration!






l'iMac et son petit frère (un peu sombre la photo)






après, l'iMac dans mon univers ;-) le macBook rangé en dessous ;-)


edit je voulais mettre les photos directement mais la balise ne se laisse copier-coller... vous pouvez me répondre par MP ceux qui ont une idée... merci

ps : cher NightWalker, peux-tu me les mettre directement sur le message ? grand merci à toi ;-)


----------



## davidgoth (25 Décembre 2009)

Voila mon second Switch de la sublime Magic Mouse ! 
Cadeau de Noel  
vraiment excellente cette Souris . 
J'en profite pour montrer mon Nouveau Bureau acheté peu de temps après l'arrivée de mon Imac 24 en Avril dernier  





Sympa la boite cadeau  





La Magic Mouse ...





et Le Bureau  ...





Voila ...JOYEUX NOEL a tout le monde ...


----------



## speedy38 (26 Décembre 2009)

Je n'avais posté aucune photo lorsque j'avais reçu mon MacBook Aluminium 13", voici donc un deux en un.
Deux Mac, un iPhone, un iPod et deux souris Apple BT.

(Et plusieurs bouquins pour les cours, mais ça, ça compte pas.)

Bonne soirée.


----------



## Philou1789 (13 Janvier 2010)

Voici une photo de mon switch du jour,
Je passe d'un Lenovo Thinkpad R61 à un Macbook pro 15 : Ouf merci Aspro


----------



## Eskayweb (22 Janvier 2010)

Quelques photos de mon switch fin août: http://www.flickr.com/photos/eskayweb/sets/72157623138476505/


----------



## AnnC21 (6 Février 2010)

Mieux vaut tard que jamais... mon ancien ordi faisant une 2nde vie chez mes beaux parents à partir de ce WE, c'est le moment ou jamais 

Donc, ancien Dell inspiron (avec une charnière cassée mais eux vont l'utiliser en fixe) :






L'ancien et le nouveau (MBP 13") côte à côte (ooooh les belles traces de doigts... je vais nettoyer le Dell un ptit coup je crois lol)






Photos plus artistiques de la bête à venir, là j'ai fais chez mes beaux parents avec l'apn de belle maman :rateau:


----------



## Nicolarts (9 Février 2010)




----------



## AnnC21 (12 Février 2010)

Comme promis qq photos plus potables 































MBP 13", LeVertigo et LaRobe de Be ez pour le protéger, Ipod vidéo 30Go, et la ptite remote so cute :love:
Pas de bureau, la bête est toujours sur genoux ou table basse :rose:


----------



## Koregan (15 Février 2010)

Après 10 années sous Windows, 2 PC, des centaines de  démontages/remontages chez moi et chez des amis, l'utilisation quotidienne de Win Millenium, XP,  Vista, et 7, je me suis décidé à passer au Mac, la semaine  dernière.

J'ai craqué pour un Macbook blanc Unibody, version de base, avec les promos étudiantes ça le fait à un prix sympa pour un Mac !
Il tourne vraiment bien (ça m'étonne, avec 2go de ram et un 5400 tours...).
Et je n'ai absolument aucun regret.
Comme beaucoup de switchers, je me demande pourquoi je ne l'avais pas  fait plus tôt !
Tout est rapide, simple, beau...

Les réflexes Windows sont encore la, l'approche Mac est vraiment  différente, mais au final je m'y retrouve assez facilement.
Chaque jour je découvre de nouvelles astuces bien pratiques pour  maitriser Snow Leopard...

Je ne regrette pas le passage au Mac !
Voila les photos de mon switch ! Il date de vendredi dernier.

Avant:






Après:






Prochaine étape, si nécessaire: achat d'une Magic Mouse, passage à 4go de ram et achat d'un DD de 500 go 7200rpm =)


----------



## Flo73 (2 Mars 2010)

Bonjour

Ca fait maintenant 3 mois que j'ai switché pour un :









Bon pour la photo je l'ai remis dans la boite, c'est pour ça qu'il a les autocollants : 









Et puis ça aussi : 





Et enfin devant la bète de compèt' (Intel céléron mono-coeur a 3.06Ghz et 512 mode RAM) de PC que j' avait avant et qui fait une seconde vie sur le bureau de mon petit frère :


----------



## tiboscargot (3 Mars 2010)

Mon switch à moi:

MB 13" 2.26 GHz, 2go , 320go. Ecran acer 19" . DD Western digital my book 500go et MyPassport 250go . Souris mighty mouse . Ipod classic 80go (pour l'internat  ). TC 500go et une airport express pour la musique et bientot l'imprimante.


----------



## TiteLine (14 Mars 2010)

Le seul véritable switch est celui du mobile , il y a un peu plus d'un mois.

1) Les cartons
2) La famille iPod et iPhone ainsi que le "vieux Nokia" (remplacé par le 3 GS blanc). Quant au Classic, il remplace un vieux Walkman mp3 Sony depuis hier.
3- L'iMac 27" qui remplace le 20" depuis une semaine. Luminosité réduite dans la pièce, à cette heure-ci j'ai le soleil qui tape et le Mac est un vrai "miroir". Il me faudra changer le bureau, il est un peu à l'étroit le bestiau ...mais ça ne presse pas.


----------



## sk8andmetal (16 Mars 2010)

je suis passé mac en décembre , il ne me reste plus que mon 22' Asus, ma magnifique Side Winder et mon logitech G11 qui sont au placard


----------



## Sylvain_ain (28 Mars 2010)

Et voilà pour moi. Ca a commencé par un iPod shuffle en Décembre. Ensuite il y a eu l'iMac 27 en Janvier. Le MB et l'iPhone sont arrivés en Février.


----------



## davidgoth (2 Avril 2010)

Bonjour , c'est toujours le meme Imac 24 mais avec son nouveau bureau et le nouveau decors 









Il y a d'autres modèles de Stickers chez TATI a 4 Euros  Le stickers n'est que d'une seule piece mais je l'ai continué apres l'Imac pour un effet de grandeur


----------



## iKebab (5 Avril 2010)

Voilà les photos de mon switch d'août 2009 avec donc beaucoup de retard 

















Et avec le vieux quinquin  ... avec un thème MAC OS   Mais c'est mieux en vrai


----------



## Coketail.2.Milka (8 Avril 2010)

Bon moi c'est pas un super MBP mais un simple MacBook  (ce qui est déjà pas mal). Et j'ai acheté un Itouch 8Go Hier avec une housse cuir superbe. J'ai naturellement télécharger MacGeneration via l'apple store =) Je vais bientôt prendre la magic mouse donc sur une prochaine photo (en mieux et non pas sur mon super lit à fond vert xD)
Notez la petite photo de l'Apple Store de New-York =p


----------



## Haaghun (17 Avril 2010)

Salut à tous, je viens juste de switcher sur un iMac 27", et maintenant je me dit, pourquoi j'ai tant attendu...

Bref désolé pour le bordel !


----------



## Nick936 (23 Avril 2010)

Bon, eh bien moi j'ai switché il y a quelques mois. Je suis passé d'un DELL Inspiron 1720, 17", noir :







Pour un MacBook blanc, 13,3" :






A+ ;-)


----------



## nikomimi (3 Mai 2010)

Avant






Apres


----------



## Capitaine Lamar (17 Mai 2010)

A mon tour de poster !

Voilà mon switch de début mai ...

Mon ancien Hp pavillion dv7 2060ef


----------



## Capitaine Lamar (17 Mai 2010)

Et mon nouveau joujou , le macbook pro 13  2,4ghz de 2010 .....
que du bonheur !


----------



## Philou1789 (26 Mai 2010)

Pas vraiment un switch, désolé


----------



## Gnomeaumaroil (26 Mai 2010)

Voici mon switch tout beau tout frais. Images Redimensionnées pour le plus grand plaisir du modérateur et des petites connections. 






Apple nous dit de faire des emballages écolo ... pas si sur avec le colis de la télécommande ...





1ère émotion face à la beauté de cette dernière ayant un profil je dirais presque 'unibody'.





Histoire de ménager un peu le suspens ....




Le carton est vraiment compact ! 




Grand moment d'émotion. :bebe:




Quand au switch en lui même, le MBP étant mon premier ordinateur portable le bureau était donc ... vide. (Je triche quand même un peu car juste devant lui se cache un ... pc :rose





Et voila !



Quand à l'adaptation à l'OS j'avoue avoir été conquis rapidement. En effet, Ubuntu a une interface s'inspirant (en quelques points) d'OS X, malgré les nombreuses années sous Windows j'ai rapidement réussi à m'adapter à l'environnement. Ce qui frappe dans les premiers temps c'est en plus de la réaction du système le multitâche ! Même mon pc (pourtant puissant) n'arrive pas à ouvrir de nombreuses fenêtres firefox couplées à divers logiciels plus ou moins lourds (photohop, suite bureautique...) sans rester fluide. Que du bonheur si j'ose dire.


----------



## F118I4 (29 Mai 2010)

Avant (2007):






Après (2010):


----------



## Skelling (13 Juin 2010)

Cela fait déjà une pitite semaine que j'ai reçu mon MacBook Pro 13 2.4Ghz, mais rien n'empêche une petite photo 

Voici  donc la bête  avec son ami l'iPod Classic reçu en même temps :


----------



## Anonyme (17 Juin 2010)

Allez hop  

Pris avec mon smartphone (pas encore un IPhone) et hop via bluetooth


----------



## pWeT7 (18 Juin 2010)

Je m'excuse par avance pour la qualité des photos


Alors voilà, avant:





Wahouu





Oh, la Belle Boite  :')





Collabo'





Un Switch, ça Fous l'Bordel..  ^^'





On vire tout, ça fait d'la place





Tadaaaaam'    Ma-Gni-Fique  




Donc là, bien installé rangé toussa toussa (ça dureras pas mais bon...)
J'ai réussi à caser le iMac avec clavier souris, un DDE, un DDE MultiMedia, Une station d'accueil iPhone (qui sers aussi de HP pour le mac et pour mettre du son depuis le iPhone ou le p'tit Nano)



Voilà mes photos, j'suis content alors je partage   ^^

EDIT : il doit y avoir une erreur dans ton lien, on ne peut voir les photos NW
Corrigé NW


----------



## Anonyme (25 Juin 2010)

Vous ne postez que si vous avez une ou plusieurs photo(s) à poster avec. Sinon pour tout autre chose, félicitations, commentaires, questions et autres, vous pouvez passer par des points discos, MP ou éventuellement dans le fil ouvert par le posteur en tout cas ailleurs que dans ce fil "Galerie de switch".
.

Pour la peine , voici mon iPadMax : 








Comparé à un EEE PC 1000H (N270/1Go/160Go 5400TPM) :






Franchement , c'est mieux qu'un netbook , d'autant plus que je peux lire mes films et télécharger des fichiers .rar et .zip , par exemple ce qui rend l'iPad un poil plus autonome !
(Avec une fluidité sans faille , pas comme chez son voisin ).


----------



## Skillz (26 Juin 2010)

http://www.flickr.com/photos/51537207@N06/4736145901/



Photo Rapide


----------



## françois156 (1 Juillet 2010)

Coucou, voici les photos de mon switch de lundi avec mon MacBook Pro, mon iPod Touch 32Go et ma Remote.


----------



## Agrippa II (11 Juillet 2010)

Bonjour à tous, je vous présente le dernier ajout dans ma collection Apple.
Après le MacBook, l'iMac, l'iPod touch, l'iPhone, voici l'iPad. Désolé pour la qualité de la photo :rose:


----------



## djio101 (19 Juillet 2010)

Voici donc les photos de mon switch.

L'avant (PC sous windows XP datant de début 2005 avec l'écran de 17" qui me semblait encore très bien...).
Et l'après (iMac i5 27"...et un peu plus de sobriété autour !).
Les "remarqueurs" du "post'it" no sur le PC a un but : par réflexe, j'allumais l'UC à la place du Mac... Evidemment, c'est en entendant un bruit de moteur d'avion que je comprenais mon erreur...! Avec ce petit papier, plus de souci. Notez bien que je l'ai enlevé !!
PS : Clic droit et "ouvrir le lien dans une nouvelle fenêtre" fonctionne... Le double clic sur les photos marche pas super bien chez moi... Ai du faire une errôr !!


----------



## darkslide (5 Août 2010)

Et voila - "switché" depuis 3 ans....et maintenant le Magic Trackpad


----------



## oxygo (6 Août 2010)

Bienvenu à l'iPad : 






Il rejoint mon MacBook Pro, ma Magic Maouche, et bientôt un iPhone 4 (quant il sera dispo à Darty )


----------



## remydream (13 Août 2010)

Coucou à tous , 

Mon premier pas dans la firme Apple : un Ipod Touch que je trouve génial ! Envie de prendre un Imac bientot !
http://www.flickr.com/photos/52415417@N03/4888750671/


----------



## Anonyme (14 Août 2010)

Mon 15° switch  :




iMac i3 avec 6Go de ram .


----------



## xitoum (14 Août 2010)

Tout commence il y a deux jours, je reçois ma paye puisque j'ai bossé (dur) au mois de juillet. Donc ça y est je vais pouvoir m'acheter (enfin) un macbook pro.
Je me rend a darty, et là...pas de macbook pro, en fait il y avait très peu de produit apple en vente (le macbook et l'Imac). Le vendeur me dit qu'il peut le commander et l'avoir dans deux jours. "DEUX JOURS"....mais c'est énorme deux jours . Je repars donc le morale a zéro.
Donc me voila parti a boulanger, j'entre dans le magasin et la un magnifique espace apple, j'essaye le modèle d'expo du macbook pro avant de concrétiser mon achat.
Puis l'achat se fait auprès d'un vendeur.
Donc ça y est je l'ai, je sors du magasin avec ce petit sourire au bord des lèvres indiquant ma fierté et mon soulagement.
Bref, je repars donc heureux, avec mon macbook pro 13", un disque dur externe iomega de 320 go (moitié prix si j'achetais le macbook), la magic mouse et une housse pour le protéger.

Maintenant place aux photos


----------



## remydream (16 Août 2010)

Et le voici à Plougrescant ! Sur la cote des Ajoncs .

http://www.flickr.com/photos/52415417@N03/4895518067/


----------



## quebecd (18 Août 2010)

voilà mon premier switch...

je passe d'un hp pavillon de m...

à un imac 27, i5, 8gb, j'adore...


----------



## oxygo (20 Août 2010)

Switch d'un Macbook pro vers un iMac :


----------



## davidgoth (22 Août 2010)

bonjour voici mon nouveau switch , je ne sais pas si c'est ici qu'il faut poster pour les Iphones mais j'en ai pas trouvé d'autres . Donc voici mon Iphone 3GS 8 Go . avec le film protecteur et les coques de protections .


----------



## Cyn (22 Août 2010)

Voilà enfin mon switch tant attendu..  Je suis amoureuse..

Passage d'un Sony Vaio à un Macbook 13,3 2,40 GHz


----------



## Benji1407 (29 Août 2010)

voila jai switch depuis quelle que heure 
sais un imac 27"pouce intel i5


----------



## ziommm (30 Août 2010)

Pouasson a dit:


> Enfin, "sais" mon avis.



Oh le méssant .

J'en profite pour poster mon récent "switch" aussi...













Wai vu sous cet angle, le reflet est agressif, mais je travaille rarement appuyé sur le coin de mon bureau, donc ça va...


----------



## MBPuvilland (21 Septembre 2010)

Il semble que depuis fin août personne n'aie posté son switch? Eh bien je vais mettre le mien, en plus ça fait 6 mois que je l'ai fait, il est grand temps 

La boîte, mesdames et messieurs, rien que la boîte!
Il était dans un véritable couffin, mon mbp à moi...


----------



## lucaman (3 Octobre 2010)

Petite photo de mon switch...

Je n'ai pas l'avant, je n'ai que l'après 

Imac 27 pouce i3 acheté la semaine derniere


----------



## chacha95 (3 Octobre 2010)

iMac 27" Quad i5 acheté la semaine dernière à l'Apple Store du Louvre...


----------



## miko974 (23 Octobre 2010)

Salut la communauté,
je crois que je vais battre un record : je poste une photo de mon switch qui date d'octobre 2008.
Il s'agit d'un MPB Unibody 1ere génération qui tourne comme au premier jour. :love:

Plus récemment  un iPad 32go est venu compléter la collection.


----------



## F118I4 (4 Novembre 2010)

Mes nouvelles acquisitions:
-MBA 11" 1.4GHz 128Go SSD 2Go RAM
-iPod Classic Noir 160Go
-Magic Trackpad
-Casque V Jays


----------



## Macuserman (19 Novembre 2010)

La compagnie est indispensable ! Nouveau switch ! Le deuxième ! Et ce n'est qu'un début !


----------



## Macuserman (19 Novembre 2010)

Impossible d'éditer le précédent, désolé !
iMac suite














Merci pour vos appréciations !


----------



## TiteLine (28 Novembre 2010)

Plus vraiment un switch ... ou alors c'est le switch du MBA 
MBA 11,6" / 1,4 Ghz/ 2Go/ 128 Go SSD 

http://forums.macg.co/switch-et-con...e-base-suffisant-pour-mes-besoins-488202.html


----------



## mistik (29 Novembre 2010)

Pub un jour pub toujours


----------



## Xandalf (12 Décembre 2010)

Bonsoir à tous,
je traînais sur le forum depuis quelques semaines et j'ai enfin craqué pour mon MacBook Air 11'' hier après-midi (incité à l'achat par une offre intéressante de la Fnac) !
Voici donc la photo de mon switch, avec le Samsung NC10 qui me quitte après plus de deux ans de bons et loyaux services.


----------



## Membre supprimé 163597 (16 Décembre 2010)

Et voilà mon second switch (MBA 13" de base) à côté de mon ancien switch (Macbook White Unibody CTO late 2009 qui est vendu), le tout devant mon écran externe (Samsung SyncMaster P2270).






Je suis aux anges :love:


----------



## Orphanis (17 Décembre 2010)

Ce n'est pas vraiment un Switch, mais l'état de mon eco-système actuel :


----------



## Dirtix (26 Décembre 2010)

Mon switch pour Noël, un MBP 15" core i5 2,4

Je suis totalement nouveau sur mac donc j'apprend doucement ^^

En tout cas la première chose que j'ai faite c'est de le brancher à ma TV. ; )






D'ailleurs je me suis retrouvé face à un petit problème, lorsque je branche mon apn iphoto s'ouvre, je transfert, et après comment je peux les avoir dans mes images ?

A+

EDIT : Concernant ta question sur iPhoto, il vaut mieux que tu ouvres une nouvelle discussion dans logiciels. Ce fil est réservé uniquement pour les photos, tu ne pourras donc recevoir des réponses. NW.


----------



## ordi71 (28 Décembre 2010)

Moi aussi, j'a switché, à Noël : c'est un MBP 13" j'en suis vraiment très content... Je ne sais pas comment décrire ma joie


----------



## Mac Maniac (29 Décembre 2010)

Voilà mon iMac 27" ...

Je suis sous le charme !


----------



## T!b (2 Janvier 2011)

Voici mon switch 
Mac mini (le modèle de base) reçu à Noël


----------



## ordi71 (7 Janvier 2011)

Désolé de ne pas poster de photos en même temps mais ça vient de moi ou les dernières images sont grises et on ne voit que certains endroits ?


----------



## AnnC21 (8 Janvier 2011)

Ca vient de toi 

J'ai complété le switch y'a 2 mois... :love:


----------



## titibreton (15 Janvier 2011)

apple mac book acheté ce jour




Uploaded with ImageShack.us




Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## GrInGoo (20 Janvier 2011)

Un petit air 11" qui vient en complément de mon iMac 24"


----------



## Cyrus137 (21 Janvier 2011)

Voile mon 1 er Swith chez la Pomme ( mise a part les iphones)

Avant:




Pendant
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









Apres


----------



## mistik (21 Janvier 2011)

Cyrus137 a dit:


> on ne cite pas les photos... surtout elles sont déjà si lourdes. NW




Apres" quoi (pas d'images) ???


----------



## Nicolarts (21 Janvier 2011)

Voila, je switche un Mac Mini ! Enfin, ça faisait longtemps que j'attendais d'avoir un Mac Mini avec HDMI ! L'aujourd'hui, je suis très heureux d'acheter Mac Mini pour ma salon. Et j'ai acheté aussi Logitech HD Pro Webcam C910.

Je vais aussi acheter Time Capusle à 1 TO pour remplacer Netgear (dans ce photo) et utiliser comme serveur dès je recevrai la salaire.

Voilà le photo


----------



## David_b (21 Janvier 2011)

Je sais, je suis HS, mes plus plates excuses aux modos, mais : par pitié, POURRIEZ-VOUS REDUIRE LA TAILLE DE VOS PHOTOS AVANT DE LES POSTER ? 
Merci. 
Vraiment, merci beaucoup, parce que là... 

pour pas être total HS, moi aussi j'ai switché (d'un Mac à un autre Mac) 




My desk, today by David Bosman, on Flickr


----------



## Nicolarts (28 Janvier 2011)

J'ai encore switché ! Voici le nouvel Time Capusle à 1 TB ! Je l'utilise pour le serveur. 

Avant c'était NETGEAR WNDR3700 avec un disque dur WD en USB de 640 Go pour le serveur ! C'était pénible de travailler cela ! Parfois ça marche et parfois je suis obligé de passer par FTP ou parfois ça ne marché pas le disque dur...

L'aujourd'hui, j'ai eu le plaisir d'acheter un TC à 1 GB pour remplacer le routeur de Netgear et celle remplacer le serveur voie par le disque dur WD ! 

Je suis très content


----------



## theo123456 (18 Février 2011)

Voici mon switch tout récent vers Macbook Air 13" dont je suis très satisfait


----------



## GEREM57 (25 Février 2011)

Bonjour a tous, j'ai switché il y a un jour .... 
Celà fait pas mal de temps que je souhaite acquérir un Mac, et il y a une semaine mon laptop Asus m'a lâché ...

Et voilà donc mon Imac 24" !!!


----------



## xxfredxx (18 Mars 2011)

un petit switch en douceur ^^


----------



## titistardust (5 Mai 2011)

C'est plus vraiment un switch mais bon 
une petite photo de famille.
Au premier plan mon Imac 24" qui change de proprietaire dans 1h.
Au second plan à droite mon nouveau 27" 2011 I5 3.1 que je viens de prendre à l'Apple Store de Vélizy.
Au second plan à gauche l'Imac 27" I7 qui repart chez Apple
Juste devant lui mon Macbook Air 13" de fi 2010 et à sa gauche l'Ipad2
Photo prise avec mon Iphone 4

C'est pas tous les jours que j'aurai tout cela dans mon bureau


----------



## roms69 (11 Mai 2011)

Salut,

Petite contribution, iMac 2011 21.5" 2,7 GHz qui a seulement quelques jours  (désolé pour la qualité des photos, je n'avais que mon iphone sous la main)


----------



## link93300 (22 Mai 2011)

Voici mon switch âpres 3 ans sans PC/mac.

_Avant_





_Apres ... sur mon iBureau xD_


----------



## ChTiChApS (24 Mai 2011)

Pas vraiment un switch mais bon, voici mon iPod Nano 4th que j'ai depuis un peu plus de 2 ans, j'ai également un iPhone 4 depuis janvier, et je switch demain  MacBook Pro 15.4" 2011...


----------



## Cyrus137 (26 Mai 2011)

photo prise avec mon Iphone


----------



## ChTiChApS (29 Mai 2011)

Bonjour, voici plus de photos de mon matériel APPLE 
iMac 2010 21,5", iPod Nano 4th, iPhone 4 32GB, MacBook Pro 2011 15,4" i7 2,0GHz Ecran anti-reflet
(l'iMac est à mes parents, et j'ai été tellement conquis que je viens d'acheter le MacBook Pro)









Vraiment content de mon switch, c'est génial un MAC !


----------



## kaos (17 Juin 2011)

J'ai passé commande dans la nuit de mercredi (jeudi à 2h00 du matt) et avec l'option 10 euros je l'ai reçu le vendredi a 14h00 , la classe.

et oui , ça va te faire tout drole / adieu window 

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 15h52 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 15h39 ----------

Macbook pro 13p I5 

































je ferais une photo lorsqu'il aura pris sa place définitive sur le bureau ...

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 17h17 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 15h52 ----------

Ben c'est un sac pour la sécurité je pense , il est fermé par un rizlan mais c est éffectivement la première fois que j'ai ça !


----------



## kaos (17 Juin 2011)




----------



## Fìx (17 Juin 2011)

...





......







:love: :love: :love: :love:







...





.....






.......























...











....











.....



























(bémol : je ne parle que d'une utilisation à la maison, type « loisirs ». 
Au taff, c'est bien sûr différent! 
PAO... DAO... Tout ça tout ça quoi! )​


----------



## DonSilya (1 Juillet 2011)

Hello, j'ai acheté mon premier MBP 15" 2011 Quad i7 2Ghz il y'a une semaine ^^ voici les photos ;-)












EDIT : tes liens sont des liens privés. Ils ne sont pas accessibles NW


----------



## nomadSoul (5 Juillet 2011)

Et voila 

Après quatre mois d'attente pour l'acheter, puis trois semaines d'attente de livraison, voila mon switch enfin fait avec un macbook pro 15 pouce 2,2 disque dur 500 Go et ecran hd mat 

desole pour la pietre qualité des photos prises depuis mon iphone, mais bon c'est le soir et dans ma chambre donc bon 

http://nsm05.casimages.com/img/2011/07/05/1107050104021194208425767.jpg
http://nsm05.casimages.com/img/2011/07/05/1107050104021194208425768.jpg
http://nsm05.casimages.com/img/2011/07/05/1107050104031194208425769.jpg
http://nsm05.casimages.com/img/2011/07/05/1107050104031194208425770.jpg

pour les petites connexions, je met juste les liens. Voila


----------



## Membre supprimé 163597 (12 Juillet 2011)

Et voilà il n'y a désormais plus de PC chez moi, après le MBA en hiver, voici l'iMac 27 pour l'été :love:

Désolé la photo n'est pas très lumineuse...


----------



## The-Philou (20 Juillet 2011)

Allez hop à mon tour ;D


----------



## Katsumate (21 Juillet 2011)

My workspace  Encore un survivant sous Seven à droite 

Voir la pièce jointe 64852


----------



## DonSilya (21 Juillet 2011)

Hello, j'ai acheté mon premier MBP 15" 2011 Quad i7 2Ghz il y'a pratiquement un mois ^^ voici les photos ;-)

PS : J'ai crée un nouveau post car les liens ne marchent plus sur l'autre et je n'arrive pas à l'éditer :/


----------



## Adri4n (21 Juillet 2011)

Voila mon premier Switch... Mac Book AIR Core I5 4Go Ram 128 GO 
Voir la pièce jointe 65002

Enjoy


----------



## Benji1407 (28 Juillet 2011)

depuis mon premier switch au mois d'aout 2010 j'ai renouvelle l'expérience en changement mon netbook parcked bell en MacBook Pro 15 " I7 a 2,2GHZ avec Mac OS X Lion installer 
Voir la pièce jointe 65822


----------



## sk8andmetal (28 Juillet 2011)

Hello les macGcien(ne)s

une petite photo de mon desk, récemment complété par un dock mStand (vraiment nickel) et un clavier BT fraichement acheté sur eBay.

et biensur même si ça ne se voit pas , le mbp est sous Lion


----------



## titi78550 (31 Juillet 2011)

Salut a tous je viens tout juste de "switcher", en fait je viens de m'acheter mon premier ordinateur portable en complément de mon PC fixe et j'ai donc pris un Macbook Pro 15" Core i7 à 2,2 GHz.

A l'achat : 










Avant installation : 





Après Installation : 










Voila mon installation pour commencer tranquillement a faire de la musique.
Peace !!!!


----------



## Nicolarts (2 Août 2011)

Enfin, j'ai eu un Macbook Air 11 pouces comme je rêvais de l'avoir depuis longtemps...




​
Avec Intel i5, c'est très utile et très rapide ! Je suis bien content


----------



## -iNSiGhT- (9 Août 2011)

Ca y est!!!
Mon MacBook Pro 15" i7 2GHz est arrivé hier, en parfait état (c'est une occaz du 31 mars).

Le switch est fait...


----------



## Candyce (14 Août 2011)




----------



## chacha95 (9 Septembre 2011)

Mon switch... 





Uploaded with ImageShack.us





Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## Giulietta26 (11 Septembre 2011)

Un autre switch...

iMac27" i5 2,7 GHz et nouvel emploi pour le 20" 























:love:


----------



## stbn64 (16 Septembre 2011)

Switch depuis fin juin 2011 (MBP 15 i7 2,2)






Que du bonheur, le silence, l'autonomie de folie et surtout Mac OS X, clair, minimaliste, élégant et performant.

Je suis pour l'instant resté à Snow Léopard, pour ne pas sacrifier mon silence et mon autonomie (faut dire qu'avec mon Iphone 3GS je suis encore sous 3.1).

Prochaine étape un Mac book air 13" (ou 15" s'il arrive un jour) pour ma compagne.


----------



## ridgemac (17 Septembre 2011)

Mon 2e switch : du PC portable, je suis passé au Macbook Pro. Auparavant je suis passé du PC au iMac 24 en novembre 2008, puis au iMac 27 au début de cette année. La fièvre m'a gagné.
Cordialement,
Marc


----------



## Etienne000 (30 Septembre 2011)

Achat d'un Air 2010 11" 1.6/128/4Go





Sympa comme petite machine, mais mes yeux ont mal (Surtout par rapport aux 1440*900 du Pro 15" ).


----------



## ultrabody (17 Octobre 2011)

Vraiment, Mac c'est la classe !


----------



## kasuke (3 Novembre 2011)

bonjour à tous ! voici mon switch 
je suis passer d'un vieux ibook g4 à un macbook pro 15" la différence est ÉNORME !
les images :












hihi trop content sinon je vends deux ancien g4 (comme la tour en dessous de l'ibook) si vous êtes intéressé mp moi !


----------



## Etienne000 (12 Novembre 2011)

Switch sur un Mac Pro 2009 : 





Très content de la machine, sans doute le meilleur mac qui existe (Du moins, je préfère le Mac Pro aux iMac 27" que j'ai pu avoir) .

@+


----------



## terodrel (1 Décembre 2011)

_*Le mac  à remplacer le  PC*_


----------



## valentinp72 (26 Décembre 2011)

Switch le 24 au soir, et j'en suis content ^^


----------



## kaos (26 Décembre 2011)

valentinp72 a dit:


> Switch le 24 au soir, et j'en suis content ^^



Il ne te reste plus qu'a apprendre à régler ton appareil photo et redimensionner une image sur ton mac  

Ta photo est en 4000 et des poussières  , un peu grand non ?


Et zut , désolé , j'ai zappé qu'il ne fallait que poster sur le fil, sorry , j'ai pas fais attention ;(
donc je re poste mon switch de Juin 2011


----------



## iluvnicoteen (30 Décembre 2011)

Voilà , en espérant que les photos marchent dans le message ,  mac mini , de base a 600&#8364;... après c'est ma télé , qui me sert maintenant d'écran... je sais pas combien de centimètres exactement... après y'a les enceintes , le clavier sans fil et le trackpad ... 

le mac , appart iPhoto qui lague salement , rien a redire.. 

Achat prévu : 8go de ram ...


----------



## Sushiwa (5 Janvier 2012)

Un petit switch pour moi aussi, mais switch de bureau !

Avant :





Après :


----------



## senormini (8 Janvier 2012)

Switch sur Macbook Air 13 pouces 

Voilà une petite photo


----------



## xxfredxx (15 Février 2012)

mon switch récent 
mac mini i5 auquel j'ai rajouté 8go de ram.


----------



## Oliv0042 (2 Mars 2012)

Mon switch à moi Imac 21,5 cadeau de ma Chérie pour mes 40 ans.....


----------



## Math.p (21 Mars 2012)

Ma dernière nouveauté ! Le MacBook Pro de janvier 2009, la Magic Mouse cadeau d'Apple (perte des mails sur Mobile Me...) et le 3GS qui sent sa fin arriver


----------



## Sup (5 Juin 2012)

Ne me manque plus qu'une TimeCapsule et je peux mourir en paix!


----------



## Ipod-tow (19 Juin 2012)

Mon Bureau Commercial juste ENORME :rateau: (photo prise de mon Itouch)






Obliger de mettre un pauvre lien apres X tentative je n'arrive pas a avoir de miniature si quelqu'un à une astuce que je n'aurais pas comprise grrrrrrr


EDIT: J'ai fait les modif, c'est le lien vers la photo qu'il fallait mettre


----------



## Metalliguitare (23 Juin 2012)

Ca y est ma petite bête (iMac) est installée et OMG comme je suis content 

Mon Switch est désormais complet

Voici le tout juste apres installation :

Voir la pièce jointe 99952



A plus !!!


----------



## kaos (1 Juillet 2012)

Metalliguitare a dit:


> Ca y est ma petite bête (iMac) est installée et OMG comme je suis content
> 
> Mon Switch est désormais complet
> 
> ...



Une carte son , des moniteurs mais pas de clavier maitre  oh ?


----------



## Metalliguitare (1 Juillet 2012)

kaos a dit:


> Une carte son , des moniteurs mais pas de clavier maitre  oh ?



parce que je suis un simple guitariste, qui fait du home studio pour mon groupe de métal 80's. pas besoin a mon gout de clavier maitre.

Et puis bon, je vois même pas a quoi ça me servirai ^^


----------



## kaos (2 Juillet 2012)

Et zut / on es dans un fil ou il faut poster des photos ( javais zappé ) je clique a partir des notifications par mail / Nos posts vont être supprimés 

Je repost mon switch alors / MPB 13 2011 / le plus beaux 





Donc pour le clavier dis plutot qu'il te faut de la place pour secouer la tete et faire faire un 360° à tes cheveux 

C'est quoi du métal 80's ? Repond par MP si tu veux

ça à vraiment l'air de ça ??? http://www.destination-rock.com/dossiers/dossier.php?CODE=metal3&TYPE=dossiermetal
Genre kiss et tout les groupes déguisés ? Donc tu fais plus de la prise de son et du mixage ?


----------



## Anonyme (19 Août 2012)

Petit aperçu avant photo du home studio complet,en tout cas je love c'est beau et ça tourne monstrueusement bien!!!





Merci KAOS!

EDIT : j'ai modifié pour pouvoir afficher la photo directement. NW

Merci NW,d'autres photos plus soignées à suivre!


----------



## sofian59 (6 Novembre 2012)




----------



## Th__72 (17 Novembre 2012)

*Avant* 

&#8226; iMac 20" - Intel Core 2 Duo 2,66 Ghz - 8 Go DDR3 1066 &#8226; DD 320 Go &#8226; Mountain Lion





*Après* 

&#8226; iMac 27" &#8226; Intel Quad Core i5 2,7 Ghz - 12 Go DDR3 1333 - DD 1 To &#8226; Mountain Lion





Le MacBook Pro 13, je l'ai toujours, il reste utile pour les déplacements !


----------



## chacha95 (18 Novembre 2012)

Voici quelques photos de ma configuration actuelle. (iMac 27" avec ampli Harman Kardon connecté en optique + Focal Chorus 705V en frontales + Focal SIB XL en centrale + Focal SIB en Surround.+ Focal Cub2 pour le caisson)

Ayant possédé les Focal XS, c'est quand même autre chose... 





Uploaded with ImageShack.us





Uploaded with ImageShack.us





Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## philann (21 Novembre 2012)

Salut à tous

Ca y est, je suis passée de mon vieux Macbook de 2007 vaillant mais de 2007...à un Macbook pro 15" (non rétina), un écran "whoua", très lumineux (sur la photo les deux ordis ont la luminosité au maximum) et quel silence.
J'adore le clavier qui me semble moins dur. 
Bref, je suis ravie!!

IMG]

[/IMG]
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## kiwiz47 (25 Novembre 2012)

J'ai sauté le cap... Enfin ! Un iMac 27"


----------



## Djoul-Bnc (15 Décembre 2012)

Voila correction effectuée photo ajoutée 

Donc je récapitule 

J'étais depuis toujours sous windows. Puis il y a 3 ans j'ai acheter un iPhone 3G, puis un 3Gs... 
puis un 4s ... et cette année un ipad 2 wifi et enfin j'ai switché il y a environ 1,5 mois en achetant un macbook pro 15" non retina .

Pour l'instant tout ce passe bien et à part qq recherche pour des choses minimes pour comme
certains raccourcis clavier ou autre , je m'y retrouve et me plait bien dans le monde apple...

Un autre bon point ... le touchpad du MBP !
Moi qui ai toujours été anti pseudo souris intégrée sur les laptop's et qui ai toujours utilisé une vraie souris sur port usb, j'ai donc automatiquement acheté une magic mouse ...
Bah le touchpad est tellement génail que la magic mouse est toujours dans l'emballage ...:rateau:

Sinon j'ai commandé un ssd 256 m4 crucial et 16gb de ram crucial et pense installé un Win7 virtuel car besoin d'un environnement pour certains truc du boulot..

pour l'instant un nouveau client satisfait en tout cas 









++


----------



## zorg62 (25 Décembre 2012)

a mon tour, je vient de sauté le pas, fervent adepte de windows, mais a la recherche de plus de perfs je vient d'opter pour un mac 27"


----------



## kaos (17 Janvier 2013)

Remplacement du Momentus 7200Tm - 320 Go par un Crucial M4 - 256 Go .

Petit upgrade / grosse claque !


----------



## Nicolarts (18 Janvier 2013)

Petit switch !

Mon souris Logitech vient en panne mais heureusement, j'ai vu au magasin que la Magic Mouse est solde alors je profite de l'acheter tout le suite car j'ai besoin pour travailler l'ordinateur fixe en attendant de commander un autre mais sans fil. Ce souris sera utilisé avec mon futur Macbook Pro !


----------



## Nicolarts (14 Mai 2013)

Il est le temps que j'abandonne EEEPC 701 car je viens d'avoir iPad Mini avec un grand mémoire que mon ipad précédent ! 






PS : Photo éditée. NW


----------



## osv974 (17 Juillet 2013)

en attente le mois prochain du MBA .


----------



## CrW (27 Août 2013)

Bon bah j'ai sauté le pas d'un gros switch avec un imac 27" cette après midi j'ai commencé il y a deux ans avec un macbook pro 13" et la c'est bon le seul trucs windows qu'il me reste est mon 2nd portable ( lumia 920 )

une tite photo de la famille ^^


----------



## kaos (27 Août 2013)

CrW a dit:


> Bon bah j'ai sauté le pas d'un gros switch avec un imac 27" cette après midi j'ai commencé il y a deux ans avec un macbook pro 13" et la c'est bon le seul trucs windows qu'il me reste est mon 2nd portable ( lumia 920 )
> 
> une tite photo de la famille ^^




t'as assez de doigts pour taper sur tout ça ? :love: il te manque un ultra portable là, t'es pas à la page 

En tout cas, bon choix pour l'IMac, il pourrait remplacer ta télé vu sa qualité d'écran hallucinante ;D


----------



## CrW (27 Août 2013)

Non pas assez de doigts malheureusement lol

L'ultra portable non c'est bon j'ai assez de bidule pour l'instant ^^ je vais surtout devoir a renouveler l'ipad un de ses jours 

c'est clair que l'écran de l'imac est juste génial ( jusqu'au retina un jour mais il est déjà sublime )

et pour la tv, je ne vais pas la jeter elle me sert pour l'apple TV ^^( que j'ai pas cité )


----------



## Toinou_ (6 Novembre 2013)

Avant :




Maintenant :




Et bientôt, la mise en carton du PC de bureau et le rangement du bureau  


Tout nouvel utilisateur du Macbook Pro, j'en suis relativement content, première journée de réelle utilisation pour les cours, un vrai plaisir que de pouvoir s'éloigner des prises électriques, un toucher très agréable, et malgré l'aluminium pas si froid au toucher que ça ! 
Bref, pour le moment je suis ravi


----------



## Toinou_ (7 Novembre 2013)

Et voilà enfin le bureau débarrasser des PC qui ne seront plus utiles ou presque


----------



## gattuz (27 Janvier 2014)

Bonsoir a tous!

Fini Windaube en ordi principal!!!
Commande ce jour d'un 27" i5 3.4 ghz, 16 go ram, gtx 4go, 512 go ssd 
J'espere que ça va envoyer du bois!
Je posterai des photos quand je le receverai.
Commandez par téléphone, en ce moment il y a des remises intéréssantes...

A bientot!


----------



## osv974 (26 Février 2014)

oups depuis le temps 







Bon voilà prochain achat un time machine et un bose soundlink 3 

EDIT : correction lien. NW


----------



## mashine (1 Mars 2014)

Quel bon moment quand même...


----------



## lleiowf (24 Novembre 2014)

Merci beaucoup pour ce très bon topic. Bonne chance avec ce nouveau topic.


----------



## Powerdom (24 Novembre 2014)

A quoi servent ces robots ??


----------



## thunder72fr (19 Octobre 2015)

J'ai commencé par du Hackintosh que je pratique encore sur mes pc:





Exemple Portable HP ci-dessus.


J'ai depuis l'année dernière:

Macbook Pro 15" Retina Mid 2012 / Intel core i7 / 8 GB RAM / 512 GB SSD / Nvidia 650M
Multiboot with Bootloader Refind 0.92
Mac Os X El Capitan 10.11.1 x64
Windows 10 Pro x64
Cubuntu 15.10 x64






J'ai depuis 2 mois:

Mac Pro Mac Pro (Early 2008) que j'ai upgradé

Configuration origine acheté 300 euros LBC:
2x2,8 GHz Quad Core Xeon Intel E5462
10 Go RAM DDR2 800
ATI 2600XT 256Mo
DD 320 Go
Systeme Os X inconnu (Je n'ai pas cherché la version puisque bloqué à l'écran de login - pas de Mdp)

Configuration actuelle:
2x3 Ghz Quad Core Xeon Intel X5472 (trouvé sur ebay - Létonie - pour 80 euros)
32 Go RAM DDR2 667 (trouvé sur ebay - Vendeur speedermac - pour 139,30 euros)
Sapphire AMD HD7950 3Go bios moddé mac (trouvé sur ebay - Vendeur speedermac - pour 229,00 euros)
Carte Wifi Airport Extreme 802.11n 300Mbps (trouvé sur ebay - Vendeur speedermac - pour 16,00 euros)
1 SSHD 500 Go pour Os X 10.11.1 El Capitan (occasion 80 euros)
1 DD 500 Go pour Win10 Pro (dans mon stock)
1 DD 500 Go pour Cubuntu 15.10 (dans mon stock)
Bootloader Refind version 0.92 pour choisir un systeme







En fait, je n'ai pas totalement switcher...


----------



## naas (19 Octobre 2015)

Tu as switche de matériel mais pas d'os


----------



## Omby.Rakoto (8 Novembre 2015)

thunder72fr a dit:


> J'ai depuis l'année dernière:
> 
> Macbook Pro 15" Retina Mid 2012 / Intel core i7 / 8 GB RAM / 512 GB SSD / Nvidia 650M
> Multiboot with Bootloader Refind 0.92
> ...



Pas mal les configs de Ouf.
Et puis t'as l'air d'avoir aussi pas mal de matos à côté ça craque bien j'ai l'impression !


----------



## kaos (14 Janvier 2016)

Déballage de mon nouveau Macbook pro 2012 venant du refurb venant remplacer mon Macbook po late 2011



















Recevoir un emballage neuf est nouveau sur le refurb / mon dernier mac lui était dans une boite carton standard.

Prochaines photos / installation de la Ram et du SSD


----------



## o0pik (24 Janvier 2016)

Pour ma part j'ai switcher depuis septembre mais je n'avais pas encore posté.
J'ai opté pour un MBA 2015 de base relié à ma télé via thunderbolt hdmi et un ipad mini 2 pour l'heure et les rdv bon par contre batterie plus hdmi plus iphone ça fait beaucoup de câbles :/


----------



## PDS13 (26 Janvier 2016)

Voilà j'ai bien reçu mon Mac avec mes logiciel.
Effectivement c'est dans un carton neutre mais jolie surprise lorsqu'on l'ouvre.
très bien emballé. Pour le moment je suis content


----------



## kaos (26 Janvier 2016)

PDS13 a dit:


> Voilà j'ai bien reçu mon Mac avec mes logiciel.
> Effectivement c'est dans un carton neutre mais jolie surprise lorsqu'on l'ouvre.
> très bien emballé. Pour le moment je suis content




Tu n'as pas eu de carton neuf a l'intérieur comme moi sur les photos plus haut ???


----------



## PDS13 (26 Janvier 2016)

arf j'arrive pas a afficher les photos. 
si vous me dites comment on fait je les posts lol*
je suis un gros novice mdr


----------



## kaos (26 Janvier 2016)

Faire du RAID "Sale"

Je me sentais obligé d'attendre une période de grand froid pour risquer le hors piste sur ce fil  Place au hors sujet 

Avec l'arrivée de mon nouveau MBP, j'avais anticipé un moyen supplémentaire de sauvegarde.
J'avais récupéré un Dell Optiplex 170L dans la rue, reconverti en NAS avec Open Media Vault , je me suis décidé à lui donner une Grappe RAID 5 malgré l'espace insuffisant dans le boitier.

*Dell optiplex 170 L
P4 à 3ghtz
2 GB de Ram
HD's* :
40 GB pour OMV
500 GB en IDE
300 GB en IDE
En projet / ajout d'une grappe RAID 5 (3 X 250)

---------------------------------------------------------
​Ajout d'un ventilateur dans la façade pour souffler de l'air frais







J'ai découpé un bout de mousse rigide d'emballage pour y mettre 3 HD






Un bon paquet de dé-douleurs Molex et divers bidouillages électriques pour alimenter le tout + install de la carte 2 x sata.






On branche on prie le ciel que ....






On boot ...






On créer et on paramètre sa grappe RAID et Miracle ....







On pousse et on force pour entrer tout ce foutoir dans le boitier 








Tan tan .... et voilà la machine remise en place auquel je me connecte pour sauvegarder les données de mon MBP ou de mon autre NAS Dlink.







_Bon, les Modos, c'est pas vraiment un "Switch"  (d'un mac ou Pc à un autre Mac) mais c'est un projet qui s'inscrivait dans le mien (de Switch) avec l'achat de mon nouveau MBP qui ne pouvait entrainer que d'autres comportements (sauvegardes / clean install etc ...)_


----------



## kaos (7 Avril 2016)

Encore moi 

Cette fois ci, je passe d'un* DNS320L* (que je arde ou pas ?) à enfin un NAS 4 baies *ReadyNAS 104* trouvé à 100 balles sur LBC 
auquel j'ajoute 4X1TB 

L'OS Netgear propose un système X-RAID par défaut, c'est a dire que si vous achetez 2 HD, il vous propose naturellement un R0 ou R1
mais des l'ajout d'un 3ème, il passeras en R5 sans détruire les données. (la reconstruction à durer 13hrs chez moi mais le NAS reste utilisable)

Je ferais peut être un post  plus poussé dans un fil Netgear même si visiblement je suis le seul a avoir un Netgear / vous avez tous des Syno bande de riches 













Quel jolie derrière 
_Ventilation en 92mm donc super discret même en reconstruction RAID_
_2x Ethernet
2x USB3
1x Esata_





De base, montage des Disques sans vis dans les caddies (livré avec petites vis pour 2.5)










Et hop ! 










_Comme tout le monde le sait (mais personne ne le fait)_*
EVITEZ DE METTRE 4 HD identiques et de mêmes marques & série dans une grappe RAID.*


----------



## naas (18 Avril 2016)

kaos a dit:


> Et hop !
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Joli post.
deux commentaires, change pour une V6 et l'aération de tes équipements (effet cheminée) me semble perfectible.


----------



## kaos (18 Avril 2016)

Tu as tout à fait raison


----------



## kaos (15 Juin 2016)

hé hé hé ! encore moi pour "Pseudo switch" puisque je vient de récupérer un iMac C2D 1.83Ghtz.

Il est pas beau ? Digne représentant de l'époque ou Apple autorisait l'ajout de Ram / zavé pas connu ça vous les jeunes !


----------



## kaos (3 Septembre 2016)

naas a dit:


> Joli post.
> deux commentaires, change pour une V6 et l'aération de tes équipements (effet cheminée) me semble perfectible.




j'ai sur tes conseils rajouté un ventilateur (12cm) très silencieux avec un interrupteur en façade.
J'ai gagné environ 8°C / l'airport extrême ainsi que la Freebox chauffe énormément (plus que mes serveurs finalement)
Encore en phase de test, je n'ai pas encore fixé ça proprement donc je ne préfère pas prendre de photos 

J'étudie en ce moment un passage à la freebox Mini 4K (la seule gratuite) je ne sais pas si je vais gagné en débits ? je n'ai pas trouvé d'infos a ce sujet.

Un grand merci a toi !


----------



## lineakd (3 Septembre 2016)

kaos a dit:


> J'étudie en ce moment un passage à la freebox Mini 4K (la seule gratuite) je ne sais pas si je vais gagné en débits ? je n'ai pas trouvé d'infos a ce sujet.



@kaos, je ne vois pas comment car la mini a du du wifi n et un port ethernet de 100mbps.

J'attendrais surtout la freebox 7.

Et les débits dépendent  de...



> Débits dans le cadre d’un accès en xDSL (ADSL ou VDSL)
> 
> Le débit dont vous pouvez béné cier dépend essentiellement des caractéristiques de votre ligne télépho- nique. En effet, le débit disponible sur une ligne dépend des paramètres suivants :
> 
> ...


----------



## kaos (4 Septembre 2016)

Je suis allergique au Fast Ethernet, je vais attendre ...


----------



## thunder72fr (27 Octobre 2016)

J'ai vendu mon Mac Pro 3.1 - 32Go RAM - 240 Go SSD - 1To DD (en Fusion Drive) - AMD HD7950 rom flashée mac pour 1000 euros.

Je me suis fait plaisir pour un nouveau PC en 6700K (voir signature) (déjà en double boot Sierra / Win10 Pro, manque les webdrivers Nvidia compatible GTX1080)






J'ai toujours mon Mac Pro 4.1 flashé 5.1 (D'ailleurs je me pose la question de le vendre)

Et vu les prix des nouveaux Macbook Pro présentés aujourd'hui!!!!! Je garde mon 15'' Retina 2012


----------



## kaos (28 Octobre 2016)

T'as utilisé la méthode Clover ou Unibeast pour Sierra ?

Le boitier Led rouge c'est ton boitier Pc ?


----------



## thunder72fr (28 Octobre 2016)

Methode Clover...

Le boitier de mon nouveau PC GAMER Hackintosh est un In Win 805 Infinity


----------



## Piment_zoizo (30 Octobre 2016)

Bonjour à tous !

Voilà, mon re-switch ! Après mon premier iMac 24' (2009-2010), puis un Windows portable Asus, me revoici en compagnie de mon premier amour... 

Un MacBook Pro 15' i7 16go RAM 256go SSD, gamme 2015. 1909euros sur le refurb. j'avais un peu le coeur "gros" en achetant sur le refurb, car j'avais envie de la belle boite toute blanche, et bien j'ai eu la belle boite toute blanche!!! Un régale! et l'écran est juste splendide... j'appréhendais également l'utilisation du touch pad, car j'ai toujours préféré les souris, et bien, elle passe à la trappe maintenant, qui l'eu cru ?!! Je me retrouve dans le même état d'excitation que lors du déballage de mon iMac 24' !

En tout cas merci à tous pour vos conseils ^^

J'espère que j'ai bien fais et que les photos s'afficheront correctement..

Piment_zoizo



imagik



imagik



imagik


----------



## kaos (1 Novembre 2016)

Depuis peu, les commandes reconditionnées sont effectivement envoyées dans les mêmes boites que le neuf, ce n'était pas le cas y 'a quelques années, mais finalement, la boite est peut être le seul truc sur lequel on veut bien faire l'impasse en échange d'une belle réduction  

Belle photos !


----------



## thunder72fr (5 Janvier 2017)

Déplacement de mon Mac Pro 4.1 flashé 5.1 dans le salon comme médiacenter et console de jeux (avec streaming depuis PC Gamer) (Double Boot Sierra / Win 10 Pro)


----------



## kaos (5 Janvier 2017)

thunder72fr a dit:


> Déplacement de mon Mac Pro 4.1 flashé 5.1 dans le salon comme médiacenter et console de jeux (avec streaming depuis PC Gamer) (Double Boot Sierra / Win 10 Pro)



C'est pas trop bruyant ou énergivore comme média center ? Tu as apporté des modifs particulières ? (Noctua ? Supp d'un ou plusieurs ventilateurs ? )


----------



## tristanWX (11 Janvier 2017)

Bon voilà j'ai eu mon MacBook 12 pour remplacer mon MacBook Pro 2014 de 128go


----------



## tristanWX (15 Janvier 2017)

Je passe d'un MacBook Pro Ain MacBook


----------



## kaos (27 Janvier 2017)

Hello les Switcher's

Petit retour d’expérience puisque je suis passé il y à quelques mois d'un clavier Apple USB à un clavier Bluetooth de dernière génération, je crois pas avoir encore posté ici a ce sujet.

Alors ces claviers sont pas donnés, mais l'optimisation de la batterie est absolument incroyable, celui ci ce recharge avec un câble identique à l'iPhone5 (Lightning) et la batterie peut durer 1 mois facile (Chez moi), l'optimisation et la veille fonctionnent d'une façon incroyable faut l’avouer.
Le toucher, la frappe des touches n'est pas en reste, l’expérience dépasse de loin les clavier précédent et la finesses des touches facilite grandement le nettoyage du clavier.

Alors pour 89 euros je crois ou 79, c'est cher, j'avoue, 20 euros de moins aurait été un choix judicieux mais ...
A vous de juger.


----------



## iJof (11 Février 2017)

Un peu d'humour ne peut pas faire de mal…


----------



## kaos (15 Février 2017)

Le "Sérial Switcher" est de retour, direction l'Hyper Convergence  

Cette fois, je remplace mon dévoué NAS _DNS-320L_ par un _HP Micro serveur G7 "N54L" _
(SSD 32GB + 2X4GB Ecc + Carte Intel PciE 2xEtenernet)
Au menu, Proxmox V4 actuellement en test , _si j'ai pas le niveau, ça sera Open Media Vault x64_











Tu sais compter ? ben ouais, ça fais 3 ports Ethernet, et ouais, y'a quoi ?  








Y'a un espace sous le lecteur DVD ou j'ai caché un SSD de 32GB 













_Pour le prix c'est vraiment un engin incroyable et modifiable, on le trouve d'occasion à 100 euros environ
et on peut le monter à 8 bays avec ça et une carte contrôleur Sata_​


----------



## lineakd (15 Février 2017)

@kaos, quel switch as tu?


----------



## kaos (15 Février 2017)

lineakd a dit:


> @kaos, quel switch as tu?



C'est un MIcrosens MS45*****je sais plus quoi 8 port /
Un truc bien trop complet pour moi 

Je voulais changer a une époque, mais je l'ai pas payé cher et y'a 2 ports pour la fibre, qui sait dans le futur ?


----------



## lineakd (16 Février 2017)

@kaos, dommage qu'il soit si grand. Je cherche un switch qui soit compatible ieee 802.3ad pour agréger les deux ports rj45 de mon nas.


----------



## kaos (16 Février 2017)

lineakd a dit:


> @kaos, dommage qu'il soit si grand. Je cherche un switch qui soit compatible ieee 802.3ad pour agréger les deux ports rj45 de mon nas.



Il est pas si grand, 21X13 ça doit être du 10 pouces, c'est standardisé, on peut y mettre des équerres pour le mettre en rack.
Je le trouve pas démesuré comparé a l'airport extrême a coté qui elle n'a que 3 ports et chauffe 6X plus (avec pourtant une alimentation externe)

*Petite astuce qui peut te faire économiser*
Sur mon Netgear j'ai un mode "Bonding" qui peut se passer d'un Switch manageable (découvert apres l'achat du Switch), beaucoup de NAS récent proposent cette option, vérifie et fait des tests parce que tu passe d'un Switch à 30 euros à 100 pour un manageable ça fait une belle différence.

C'est peut être ce que tu cherches ? et il te faudra ça  

De plus, de nombreuses occasions annonces en titre Switch (pas toujours intentionnellement) mais ce sont des hubs, faut vraiment vérifier les Refs pour pas se faire piégé.


----------



## lineakd (16 Février 2017)

@kaos, merci... Mais j'ai le "gs108e-100pes". 
Chez netgear, les switch compatibles avec l'agrégation sont les "GS116E, JGS516PE, JGS524E, et JGS524PE". 
Donc à la recherche d'un switch qui soit de la taille de mon "gs108e" avec 8 ports et compatible avec l'agrégation.


----------



## kaos (16 Février 2017)

Tu n'as pas un mode du style "Adaptive Load Balancing" sur ton Syno ? c'est le menu dont je parlais qui ne nécessite pas de Switch mangeable.


----------



## lineakd (16 Février 2017)

@kaos, oui mais pas encore tester.


----------



## kaos (21 Mars 2017)

Ajout d'un Synology DS416 à mon réseau déjà bien chargé.

_Je me demandais depuis longtemps pourquoi de façon quasi systématique, les Mac'users s'orientent vers Synology.
Le prix psychologique joue un rôle certes important, en payant on à la sensation d'acheter de la qualité, mais ça ne peut pas être la seule explication, il était donc temps que je rende compte par moi même. j'ai longuement hésité avec Qnap._

Je n'ai pas encore décidé quel serveur va être remplacé, mais sans attendre, déballage et première impressions.























_-Ce qui m'a le plus surpris c'est le poids plume du NAS, il ne pèse rien et s'en es presque inquiétant, le boitier fait super cheep, à coté mon Netgear RN104 lui est entièrement métallique, le DS416 pèse seulement 2kg, mon RN104 pese le double. 
-Je suis encore surpris du choix de Synology d'une alimentation externe, encore un boitier avec des raccords, mouais ...
-Les rack disques sont en plastiques, là aussi un choix discutable dans cette gamme de prix.
-Pour finir, la façade brillante, un choix qui semble difficilement justifiable, un noir Mat aurait été bien plus sympa et pratique, paye ton piège a poussière._
J'étais au fait de la plupart des ces paramètres avant l'achat.

Pour le reste j'ai besoin de temps car je suis en terrain inconnu avec ce nouvel OS, je n'ai pas réussi a obtenir un _quickconnectID_ au départ, j'ai pourtant un compte Syno, je me pencherais la dessus plus tard.

J'ai mis un seul HD de 80GB juste pour tester, les vrais HD viendront une fois que j'aurais la machine bien en main.

Niveau transfert, le NAS s'en sort tres bien, avec des pointes sur gros fichier à 70Mo/s, je n'avais jamais atteins cette vitesse avec 1 seul port avec un NAS fabricant, seuls les NAS DIY avec _Open Media Vault _me permettaient de saturer la limite Gigabit.

A première vue DSM semblent bien accompagner l'utilisateur, c'est presque infantilisant, mais des qu'on fouine un peu, il dévoile doucement toute sa complexité et laisse place a bon nombre d'options plutôt bien agencées.

A voir avec le temps donc, j’espère que son fonctionnement rattrapera la qualité de fabrication car là on es très loin de l'image  dont j'ai eu vent sur les forums.


----------



## kaos (21 Avril 2017)

Réception des Disques que j'ai commandé sur Amazon pour mon Syno DS416, soit 4 x 2 Tb.
J'ai Pris, 2 Toshiba P300 + 1 Seagate Barracuda + 1 WD black (que j'avais déjà)
Ils sont tous en 7200Tm et 64Mo de cache. 








Niveau mobilier j'ai créer un fil ici sur l'optimisation d'un meuble afin de recevoir, Box, Switch, NAS, Onduleurs et divers équipements dans de bonnes conditions tant au niveau de la ventilation que de l’esthétique. 

Fin de Switch ...

​


----------



## Everyc (27 Novembre 2017)

Salut après ma séparation amoureuse !!! j’ai décidé de me séparer aussi de Windows et android donc voila ma petite photo de famille. Prochain achat peut être un iMac je suis pas sur encore.


----------



## jahrom (28 Novembre 2017)

Everyc a dit:


> Salut après ma séparation amoureuse !!! j’ai décidé de me séparer aussi de Windows et android donc voila ma petite photo de famille. Prochain achat peut être un iMac je suis pas sur encore.



Comme quoi parfois la séparation a du bon !


----------



## Everyc (28 Novembre 2017)

jahrom a dit:


> Comme quoi parfois la séparation a du bon !


Rien que pour ma petite famille apple oui çà a eu du bon


----------



## raygwane (14 Mars 2018)

Je me suis décidé après quelques années de bons et loyaux services à passer de mon Macbook Pro Mid2012 (booster bien sur au fil du temps) je me suis décidé à passer sur cette nouvelle cuvée et j'avoue, moi qui n'avait pas d'écran Retina sur Mac ... L'écran est vraiment confortable, et je suis plutôt surpris de m'habituer aussi vite avec ce clavier papillon


----------



## raygwane (8 Avril 2018)

La photo ne s'était pas téléchargé lors de mon post précédent


----------



## roudoudou123 (27 Avril 2018)

kaos a dit:


> Hello les Switcher's
> 
> Petit retour d’expérience puisque je suis passé il y à quelques mois d'un clavier Apple USB à un clavier Bluetooth de dernière génération, je crois pas avoir encore posté ici a ce sujet.
> 
> ...


chez moi c'est la souris qui dure 1 mois le clavier lui, dure un peu plus.


----------



## kaos (12 Octobre 2019)

Je switch le Mac du salon dédié en grande partie à la photo macro.
Je passe donc d'un iMac CD2 1.8Ghtz 17P   (utilisé pour Films et radios) à un iMac 4K 21.5, 
j'ai vu qu'on pouvait les booster donc j'ai sauté sur l'occaz.

Le rifurb m'a fait économiser + de 200 euros, j'étais pas spécialement au jus des caractéristiques avec le rétina et le 4K machin mais faut avouer que c'est la claque ... faudra le prendre en compte lors des retouches.









Mon macbook pro va pouvoir se détendre, Hélicon Suite le mettait a rude épreuve


----------

